# Poor Responders : Part 85



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home ladies 

Lots of love and luck


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yay me first xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

......ooohh and second


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

trust Anne to be first


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Come on you lot, where are you?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You naughty girls!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's my first time being first Z


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

will let you off then Anne, enjoy the fame while it lasts hehe


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I asked for Dr Munip cos he’d already seen me here once so I wanted to carry on with him. Who is yours?

Ps: We have a new mod!   Mazv

xx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Right, am not going to be left behind again - too much work to catch up with what has been going on.  Gonna have a quick read and be back soon.

 to all of you loverleeeees! WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Merich karacan......second one down on the list   
http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1&MID=81&SMID=83

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks ladies

Hey Pix thanks hunny! AFC after 3 weeks on pill was 7/8 so pretty spot on really pix, I've changed so much this time though, diet, accu no down regging and menopur when both other attempts were gonal f with 3-4 weeks down regging, also did have a few months of DHEA too?!?!? 

I never mind you asking anything hun  

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Bum!  Did a long post and lost it cos they locked the thread    Will have to type it all again.

I have some rather surprising news.

I went to the EPU this morning as I had a scan booked and had been suffering terrible nausea over the weekend so thought I would just double check with them that it was all over (scan on Friday was with my IVF clinic).

Well, they did scan me and found one bean with one heartbeat    I am totally in shock and can't understand how my clinic missed a 7mm fetal pole and very clear hb.  They EPU said the bubs is the right size for the dates and to come back in a week and a bit to assess the other sac, which I am pretty sure has been causing all the bleeding.

I think this is Ernie making a late appearance and Eric has gone.  I am sorry girls that I appear to be taking you on a bit of a rollercoaster ride with  me.  I know it is still early days (I am only 7 weeks) but I am happy for now.  Poor dh nearly had to leave the office for a brandy he was so shocked  

Hazelnut - that's terrible.  I hope they catch the [email protected]@rds  

Purple - that's great news re the follies.  What a great response!

Anne - you are funny.

Pix  

Em -   

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Lainey!!!!!


so happy for you hunny bunny, these types of roller coasters are the best when they end on such a high!!!! So glad you've taken us with you on this journey and that your little ernie is doing what he should do and staying put in his mummy!!! 

Take it easy hunny thinking of ya!!

Sx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Lainey - That's wonderful news     
It makes me believe in miracles and that we'll all have ours one day   

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey hun- So so so so SO happy for you hun. What a little fighter


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey!!! OMG that's amazing hon    You made my day! I am so so happy for you   

Stupid clinic for putting you through so much heart ache though!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow Lainey thats amazing news!! what a rollercoaster! can;t believe other clinic missed it on the scan! all that heartbreak you have been through, this is just so fantastic xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG Lainey.  I always thought sonography was a talent not shared equally by all, but really this is too much.  I am delighted, over the moon, so pleased    - good tears - pls make your fighter stay with you.    for you, your dh and dd.  Ta for your holiday opinion, Crete is out!

Hazelnut - so, so sorry about the thieving   Hope your home feels like a sanctuary again soon.   

Purples - Woohoo - all these miracles in one day.  That's so great.  Here's hoping for eggs beyond your wildest dreams.  

Pix - I know someone who stimmed for 20 days (just last week) and has had a lovely embie put back, so who knows some may just talk longer to be ripe and perfect  

Zuri - Grr.  That so naughty of dh to not take you to the hills this wknd.  He may be emotionally exhausted from all of this though and needed to sleep.  My dh was fine all the way through our cycle but he crashed out on Saturday and has been sad and tired - guess the emotions play havoc with us all.  Will be thinking of you for FET   

Sorry Mag and Donkey that you're feeling rough.  Hope you get better soon.  

Anne - You've made me laugh because I had my first glass of wine on Saturday and felt like I was going to pass out.  I wish my ovaries responded to my new diet, health regime, etc like my tolerance has!!!

That's all my sieve of a brain can remember it wanted to say.  But needless to write as soon as I log off I'll think of many more thoughts and wishes I had intended to share.  

 to you all,

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

for you Anne.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - OMG how wonderful! I am over the moon for you!    

Hazelnut - I am sorry   Hope they catch the bast****!  

Purple - Way to go with the follies!   Fantastic news! 

Hi Anne, Ally, Alli, Pix, Almond, LW, LJ, Malini, Zuri, Lainey Lou and everyone I've forgotten. 

Not much to report. Been getting on the wii fit trying to lose some weight. My bmi is 25.5   and my wii fit age was 48!!! Determined to drop half a stone by stimming which is about 6-7weeks away. Its a pity our pup doesn't need more excercise right now! 

Anna x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Lainey that is absolutely brilliant news! So pleased and keeping everything crossed that is the last of your worries over. 

Wow purple what a fantastic crop of follies. You must be so pleased. Do you know why they did no d/r this time? 

Ally - glad your follie got nice and big - here's hoping for a lovely little miracle for you. I went to the birth company place and annoyingly the follicle that has grown for me (20mm) is on my right side which is the blocked tube side. I had a positive ov stick last night so I guess it will pop soon - bloody painful so I wish it would get on with it - like someone is sticking a knitting needle into my groin. Been doing lots of BMS anyway but guess it is a bit pointless - a dr did once tell me the fallopian tubes can pick up from either ovary but I won't be holding out any hope for that - one miracle too far! 

I also went to see Dr Gorgy and am now committing myself to going down the immune treatment route if we have more tx or DE. Just paid a fortune for more immune tests and have to go back with DP to both be tested to check I haven't developed an immunity to his DNA! 

Hazlenut so sorry to hear about your burglary - I was burgled once when I lived on my own in Camberwell - not nice. 

Sam thanks for your message - will PM you.

Missy xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anna any pics of pup to share, i bet he's gorgeous!

I wish my BMI was only 25.5 

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Missy its true that the opposite fallopian tube can pick up from the opposite ovary but I think this maybe only happens when a tube has been removed, my doctor told me of a patient who got pregnant with only a right ovary and a left tube so proof that the left tube moved over to catch the egg, lets hope your good tube will push the dud one out of the way this month 

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

First off I have to say Lainey, clearly I missed some drama last week if your sig is anything to go by but I cannot tell you how pleased I am to log on today just in time for the turnaround!  Excellent news honey!  

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more persos as haven't had a chance to read back yet but I hope you're all well. 

Skiiing was ok, as I've said elsewhere it was a mixture of pure terror and hysterical laughter but overall I enjoyed it.  Zuri, we actually ended up in Switzerland on the first day (I wasn't happy about that as it took forever to get back again and I just wasn't up to it on the first day!) 

Dh and I are having a bit of a moment as he's stressing about his job (the situation at the moment seems to be ridiculously complicated! ) and I'm stressing about well, everything!  But I think we'll get thru it, we had a long talk and I backed down from saying I wanted to move back to the UK with or without him.  Mainly because it'd create more problems than it would solve right now tbh.  And he's said (once again) that he's going to stop insinuating that I need to just get on with it, bearing in mind that if he'd been capable of doing that then we'd never have left the UK so we're ok for now but that problem (me wanting to go home) is definitely going to come to a head eventually..   Oh well, we'll have to cross that bridge when we come to it.  Meanwhile, I went to the local unemployment office today to make enquiries about retraining as a translator.  Need to do something to get me out of the blasted flat or even if I end up working from home it'll be good to know there's some money coming in, just in case he gets fired but there's a delay in getting any benefits paid, even if it's not much.  Because we are doing this FET if it kills me. And if it fails, we ARE doing another fresh cycle at the ARGC and we are NOT waiting another 6 months or a year to do it either.

Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant. Will read back and do a better (ie, not so much of a "me") post!

Love to all!

xxx

PS in response to the opposite ovary/fallopian tube thing, in the case where someone falls pregnant with an ovary on one side and the tube on the other,  isn't it more likely that fertilisation took place in the womb instead of in the fallopian tube...?  I mean how can a fallopian tube "catch" an egg from the opposite side of your body


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix hun- Have missed ya


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Haven't been on for over a week now so loads to catch up with! Apologies in advance if I miss some important news but there are so many pages that have been created in the last 8 days!

Obviously the first person I wanted to check up on was* LAINEY*. I had typed this&#8230;.. "I am gutted for you loverlee. You have been through so much and really don't deserve more heartache. As I am sure others have said, I wish there was something I could do to make it all right for you. I did read that you were blaming yourself and have to beg you to stop that RIGHT NOW as there is no way any of this sh!t is your fault. Sending you masses of hugs and kisses and positive energy to get through this horrible time."

But am now typing this &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;          
How absolutely FANTASTIC! I now have the biggest grin of all time on my face! So glad I checked back before leaving the office - am now doing overtime!!!  

*LJ* - have heard you mentioned loads but think I must have joined after you went into hibernation. Glad that whatever was wrong is well on its way to be righted again!

*Anne* - how exiting that you have your dates for Turkey - not long now - you must be over the moon. Your drunken story was almost a mirror image of my own life after alcohol. I say ALMOST as I have managed to hold back the puking but it only takes a few glasses of wine (as opposed to the old days when it was bottles!!) to get my head exploding and my tummy churning. Wonder what causes this or if it is as simple as not having indulged for a while so body can't take it??

Any news re Jason's case yet?

*Em* - congratulations honey on being PUPO - am delighted for you. Bet you feel more positive now hey? Such good news.

Good (??) to know that others are also suffering from the dreaded weight gain. It must be the drugs hey? It is so unfair. Why can't it be the other way and you have to eat lorry loads of chocolate to maintain weight when you are on such drugs?!! 

*Mag*, you have the right attitude loverlee - curves are IN!!! Sorry to hear about the candida though - guess that puts you on quite a strict diet. Hope it goes quickly.

Tracey - am sure the holiday will do you good hon. You will be in a lovely relaxed and positive state of mind when you get back which I am sure will really help. I am amazed and impressed that you were found a donor so soon. Enjoy your holiday and at least you won't be dreading coming back hey?

Zuri, if I were you sweets, I would get a second opinion. I too am really unhappy with my current clinic and kept moaning to my pals whose obvious reaction was to tell me that I have the right to the necessary information etc and that if not happy, I should change. So, I went to see another gyno for a chat and am now going to change. It has to be worth it just for peace of mind. You sound as if you are getting yourself in a bit of a state about it all and that is the last thing you need. If this cycle is not successful (obviously pray that it is!) then are you able to go elsewhere? What about outside Switzerland - Turkey seems VERY popular just now!!

Rachel - sorry to hear your news honey. It is so heartbreaking to have a positive and get all exited only for hopes to be dashed so fast. 

Sonia - am thrilled to hear about the twins - everyone's dream I guess. Good luck with the scan. Your story really gives us hope. 

Ally - you are sounding dead positive which is fabulous! Why the trigger? And are you off to Thailand this week?

Anna - you lucky lady! I have the most gorgeous black lab called Molly. She will be 2 on 3 April and is really the best thing that has ever happened to me. Well, I guess my DH should take prime position really&#8230;.. Second best for Molly then but she is consistently cuddling me so not so sure of the decision to relegate&#8230;&#8230; We also have a one year old Beagle and to be honest, they are my babies! Sad but true. Send pics of Benji PLEASE! Funny that seeing your man with a dog makes you realise he is made to be a Dad - exactly the same for me! I will try to find the most soppy photo I can of the 3 of them as it will make you laugh!

Sarah - am loving the hair - even tho I haven't seen it! I absolutely LOVE getting my hair changed and have an appointment this weekend - I am really sad and come back to the UK every 8 weeks for haircuts (well I cut it from every 6 weeks due to the financial crisis!!) It is just that bad hair is the worst thing so now I have found a hairdresser I can trust, I am hanging onto him. Also, you should see the haircuts in Lux - quelle horreur!!!   

Pix - love your attitude to the window of opportunity!! Made me laugh a lot!

Well done Purps on the follies!

Hazelnut, hope you are feeling safer now. What an absolutely sh1te thing to happen.  s!!

I have been really busy and actually enjoying my life for the last week - I am convinced that this is due to the change in the weather and the fact that, at last, it is light when I get up in the morning - I LOVE this time of year and just feel so positive!

I went to see another gynaecologist last Friday and boy, what a change from the one I had been seeing. He was positively encouraging me to ask questions and really helped me. He was shocked at current gyno's attitude being that he is too busy to answer my questions and he told me that, despite the fact that I have had 2 IVF attempts - both cancelled before ET, because no embryos have yet been transferred, I still have 4 free goes left in Lux - how brill is that??!!!

He also said I was free to go to Belgium for treatment, which would also be paid for by the Lux state as there is only one centre in Lux so the Lux authorities have stated that one is entitled to more choice! He recommended that I try a clinic in V&#8230;.. which has been operating for far longer than the Lux centre which has only been offering IVF for 2/3 years, and therefore has more experience than Lux.

THESE 2 VERY IMPORTANT FACTS WERE NOT MENTIONED BY MY CURRENT  OF A GYNO!!!

So, upshot of all this is that I am going to make appt to see current gyno and give him a piece of my mind and tell him how angry I am about lack of information and therefore he is SACKED!!

OK, I know that this does not improve my chances but at least I will start to understand what is going on and why!! Got to at least help my state of mind hey?

Anyway must go home and walk the dogs. It is the only exercise I get but luckily I love it!

Hugs and kisses to all and will deffo be making more effort to keep up as my brain is mush after all the news. WW X


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nix, good to konw you survived the skiing!   WW X


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix, fallopian tubes move around and are not fixed (which is the problem i had, mine were covered in adhesions and fixed to my tummy wall meaning they weren't moving therefore not working - and blocked of course), as far as I am aware fertilization has to take place in a fallopian tube hence why women who have no tubes only have the option of IVF. I wish fertilization could take place in the womb as that would mean I could still get pregnant naturally with only one dud tube - but yes I am pretty sure fallopian tubes move round and can catch an egg from the opposite ovary, and I am pretty sure someone without any tubes can not get pregnant naturally without tubes?? maybe I am wrong tho, would like to be wrong thats for sure 

Glad you had fun on your skiing trip Nix (well sort of fun  ) and hope you enjoyed your brief trip into Der Schweiz  - where abouts were you near? Sorry things have been a bit rocky with hubby, hope all gets sorted out for you both and FET works and you wont need to think about another cycle

Lovely to see you back, missed you


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Lainey,

Wonderful reading your news. Just brilliant.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry wing wing our posts crossed, lovely to hear from you and great news re getting a second opinion. 

I have a love hate relationship with my gynae, I like him and feel he does a good job, its just the way I am made to feel sometimes if I ask a question, he answers but he makes me feel embarrassed for asking but then i also have a deep rooted fear of any doctors, i used to shake before going to the docs in the UK (they are much nicer over here so am getting over it) but I just feel so intimidated by them and think maybe this is what is happening to me here a bit at the moment. We have decided to do one more cycle and FET here with same clinic (if we have any frosties after second cycle) and then go to Turkey for 3rd to save money

Hope it's the right choice

x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Wing Wing - you tell him hun! Great that you can go to a much better clinic 

I have to work a way of making the photo smaller so I can post it...grrr!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG - *Lainey* - how fantastic    - what a turnaround! am over the moon for you - you have a real little fighter there, am  that he/she will grow big and strong and all will be well and that you won't have any more nervous-breakdown inducing worry  - hang in there!   

*Purps* - fantastic news for you too re your follies - have a great feeling for you this cycle!   

*Nix* - welcome back hon! 

*Hazelnut *- so sorry to read you got burgled - the buggers!  - sending you a big 

*Wingwing *- great news re lots more free cycles and the option of going to a great clinic in Belgium - yay! 

*Ally* - not sure of when you are going (or if you already gone!) but hope you and Ben have a fab time in Thailand! 

Sorry to all those I missed - sending you all lots of love and luck 

All is well with me, feeling great and have a quieter week this week after a couple of hectic ones  baby/belly is getting bigger and as I type I can feel that LO has hiccups inside - bless! 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

howdy all

Lainey -  what great news! My, it is a rollercoaster... but what a little fighter (both you and Ernie). 
   


Nix -  welcome back. Glad you got through skiing with no limbs broken! 
Its tough feeling homesick, especially going through all of this stuff.

Wing Wing - Great that you managed to get a second opinion. That gyno of yours has been such a waste. Great that theres this other opinion, properly informed and informing you and how lucky, 4 more tx's! (lets hope you only need the one!).

Have come home and straight to bed. Sick stomach and now the dreaded vaginal thrush. Not sure what I have done to deserve this right now. Have been through 2yrs of trauma with no candida but for some reason I am attacked now by it! I havent had it this bad for years (though thankfully oral thrush is almost gone and I can speak).
Its just such bad timing, I need to be well and on the ball for tx, and for the logistics of treatment. When I had a it bad approx 11 yrs ago I had thrush constantly for approx 3 yrs!  ing nightmare. Took 6mths of zero sugar (including fruit) to get rid. Fingers crossed for me ladies, I just cant have this right now.
xMAG


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Lainey - how fantastically wonderful! So so delighted for you.

Purple - fab news! That's such a good response! 

Mag - sorry about the yukky thrush. It must be making you feel miserable. Hope it clears up soon. 

Hazelnut - sorry to hear about the burglary. It's such a horrid feeling that someone has invaded your home. 

Ally - have a wonderful holiday! 

Lots of love to all the rest of the PR crew. 

Jess xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mag so so sorry about the Candida hon - so horrible for you. My mum had it terribly and my little sis sometimes gets terrible boats, doubt there is much I can tell you that you don't already know about diet etc. 

Steph - hello to you and LO - still here till Thursday evening but frighteningly busy so not on much!!  

Missy - great you are growing such a fab follie but sorry about the pain and that it is on the wrong side   f***ing typical! BUT it does show that you can do it!!  

Hayley - so sorry you were burgled that is so totally **** and you so don't deserve it or need it at the moment, hope that you manage to make your home feel your own again soon  

Lainey - Woo Hoooo!! Wowsers this is wonderful news. Bloody lucky you were in touch with your body though, you could have been distraught and gone out on a massive bender!!  

Purps - Yaaaaaaay! Yippeee on the follie count - so happy for you, this must give a lot of other ladies a boost too, just goes to show the difference a month makes! Really rooting for you hon xxxx

Pix - hello 2ww mate, this is my first time, not sure why I am even wondering if I am pregnant or not, my follie was a slow grower and we only had BMS once at the right time (although even this was a miracle and a move in the right direction!). I am going to try for a bit more tonight just in case (even though I know it is too late!) Glad you got yours covered - I pray this is your one and you don't get to go to Turkey except to keep Anne company and have a holiday!!!  

Anne my lovely - definatley room for a little n!! Your antics at the weekend cracked me up, hope you didnt feel too awful though, good to let off a bit of steam from time to time xxxx  

Alegs - hello my lovely  

Hello everyone else much love and hugs

A xxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Lainey - that is so fantastic!!! I am so excited and pleased for you. Sorry that you had to go through all this though and how did they miss it  . Please don't apologise we are all on a rollercoaster.

Anne and Pix -   Hopefully you won't need further tx and BMS will work for you this month.

Purple - that is sooo exciting, that's a fabulous no of follies. Good luck for EC/ET

Zuri - good luck with FET, sorry your weekend didn't go as planned. It really does sound beautiful where you are.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Purps – That’s amazing news on those follies, bet you are over the moon. You go girl xx Sounds like putting you on the short flare cycle with Menopur has really worked for you.

Lainey – OMG that’s brilliant, you take it easy now lady. No doing anything at all!!!      

Steph – Hello chick. Awwww little hiccmeups in your tummy. Glad to hear that you are feeling so well and things are going great, you deserve it matey xx

Emak – Glad you are on the 2ww, hope it doesn’t send you too  

Anne G   Oh I am so with you. I had about four glasses of red on Saturday night and was really poorly all day Sunday. I’ve lost my drinking boots….I used to be soooo good at it.

SoBroody   Benji sounds like just what you need babes. I am hoping against all hope that my FSH is low enough for me to cycle in April, but going from previous experience it will probably more like June/July. Just keeping my fingers crossed. Hey we might even be cycle buddies again xx

Donkey – Hope you’re feeling better soon my darling xx

Hazlenut – Oh honey that’s awful. It’s horrible to think somebody has been in your home. Hope it gets sorted quickly. Did they get away with much? Hope your appointment today went well.

Pix and Anne – This was our weekend too, so Paul is worn out. Fingers crossed we get our natural miracles hey!!

Zuri –  I actually tried to TTC naturally while we were doing our FET, I thought what the hell the scan showed a nice juicy follie on my left ovary which is the side that I still have a tube on so what the hell!! Good luck with your FET xx

Laura – How was yuor first mothers day? Hope it was special.

Mag108   Oh honey, you really are suffering. There is a chemist in Whitefield, Dennis Gore’s and it’s on Whittaker Lane. Get yourself over to him, he is brilliant and he’ll give you something to shift it xxx

Missy – Just read your signature, you’ve really been through the mill haven’t you. How much were the immune tests if you don’t mind me asking? Our consultant said that we could have them but if it came back that I did have raised NK cells then all he’d do is add steroids to my protocol and since steroids wouldn’t hurt he added them anyway.

Wing Wing – Oh yeah a change is as good as a rest I think so my red bob has cheered me up no end! Paul nearly fell over when I walked back in from the hairdressers, I was only going for a trim
As for the weight gain issue, I am so struggling to shift this extra stone. I used to be 9 and a half stone and a size 10/12. I am now a size 14 and no matter what I can only seem to shift half a stone. I’ve signed up to do the Bupa Manchester 10K run to try and shift some bl**dy weight. It’s rubbish isn’t it!!
Your new Gyny sounds brilliant and what fab news that you can go elsewhere and still have 4 attempts. So Pleased for you hun xx

Rachel – So sorry xx

Beachy - Are you on a beach now, I can't remember when you said you were going  

Ally – Have a lovely holiday in Thailand, I’m soooo jealous. Out of all the places that I’ve visited in the world Thailand is my very favourite. Where are you actually going? We flew to Bangkok and had a few nights there and then onto koh Samui, then on to Ko Phi Phi and then over to Phuket. Loved it, loved it, loved it!!

Suzie, Malini, Alegria, Jess, Nix  

Off to get some tea now so bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

B'Jeeses!!! Lainey what absolutely fantastic news - over the moon for you petal!

Hi all!

x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Lainey fantastice news you must be on   congratulations xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Girls, so much to catch up on, had a hectic few weeks with stuff.

Lainey   fantastic news about your little bean, I did wonder whether the bleeding might just be the other twin but didn't want to get your hopes up as there is nothing worse then false hope, so glad that the IVF clinic got it wrong, hope after this you can try to feel a little bit more positive about everything, not easy though I know having had miscarriages myself.  

Purps, brilliant news about your 8 follicles, fantastic, good luck for some lovely embies from those which I am sure there will be   

Sonia -  congrats on the twins   

Hazelnut, sorry about those sh1ts who broke into your house, leaves you feeling vunerable for a while but it does pass I promise.

Anne, my fellow Turkey chick, I am getting excited now for you, you too Pix, if not pregnant this month I will take the pill and fly out to Turkey end of May. I have about a two week gap left to when I would be free to start a cycle when I would usually finish the pill, can I carry on taking it for two more weeks to tide me over?

How come you two know so much about which Doctor you are having at the Jinemed? Also what protocols are you two going to go on? Why are you taking femera?

Anne   at your antics at the weekend, still I can hold my drink either.

Pix - My Alex and Luke were day 20/21 ovulation babies and Joshua was day 19 so you can get pregnant with a later ovulation for sure. Good luck for this month to you too.

Lets hope the ones of us trying naturally don't need to go to Turkey!

I still haven't 100% decided which hospital to go to i.e my hospital or the Jinemed, my hospital does IMSI which is quite important for male factor issues which my DH has. I emailed Romina and they don't do it at the moment which would have sealed the deal for me if they did. 

WW - annoying news about your current gyno but sounds like you have found yourself the person who is going to help you realise your dream with your new one, also great news about the number of treatments you can still have - good luck!

Zuri - good luck with your FET cycle, with any luck it will work and you won't need to cycle elsewhere!

LJ - sorry about the blip with TTC with DP but glad everything is back on track again, good luck.

Ally - have a great holiday 

Nix, glad to see you are back, and enjoyed the skiing holiday. I really hope the FET cycle works for you and you don't have to worry about all of this anymore

Steph, glad to hear everything is good with you and bubs, strange but lovely when you realise they are hiccuping for the first time!  

Em - congrats on being PUPO   

Mags - sorry about the candida, not nice at all, though I must admit you also have me thinking about colonic irrigation if thats what its called!

hi to everyone else I have missed.

Well this is my last chance to try to get pregnant naturally. I have been on clomid this month, I went for a scan today and have one 15mm, one 17mm and one 21mm folly so three in all. It's ironic that I only got two follys on my cancelled IVF cycle when I can sometimes manage three with clomid.

Not that it ever does me any good, I never seem to get anywhere, still at least the clinic appreciate that and still let me trigger with three when the limit is two for the fear of multiples, some chance, I am going to be lucky to get one!  

good luck everyone love Karen xxx.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Hoooooooorrrrrraaaaaayyyyyy! Well done Lainey-lou! Bloody fabtastc - I'm so thrilled for you. 

Anne - your doc is lovely! I never had him, but he would always stop in reception and ask how we were - a real gent.

The Femara, me and Laura both had. It works like Clomid Kazzie. It's a breast cancer drug, weirdly, but has the effect of multiplying your follicles.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening gels!

Lainey, GREAT news!  

Purple, wow, sounds like your cycle's going really well  

Sarah, sorry my inbox was full, thanks for pointing it out. I've rectified it now.

Hi Anne, not much longer before you're off, yay! Pixie, when are you flying out there?

 to everyone else.

I had started to feel a bit better about things and have been feeling quite positive about Jinemed. We're planning on going out there at the beginning of May, Dr Karacan has recommended the SP. Then this afternoon I received a copy of the letter from the Lister clinic to my GP basically saying that I had a very disappointing response to my tx at the Lister, that I'm unlikely to respond any differently but would let me try again on the same protocol again if I wanted and that we had zero chance of getting pg naturally since the only SA we've had done showed poor motility. And in summary, our chances are really not good at all. I guess it's no different from the horrible telephone consultation I had last week but it still hurts to see it in writing and it's taken me over a week to recover from that. I don't really understand what went wrong. We started with 6 antral follies, 3 got left behind and at EC, we only managed 1 rubbish egg. If there were 6 potentials there, why have I been written off?

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lemme guess... did Marie Wren write that letter, perchance?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Miranda, it was Alison Taylor. She was very positive at my first consultation even armed with my AMH and FSH levels. She made an abrupt change in her attitude after I failed to get to ET. She even printed out the stats for 'low' AMH girls and gave me a copy at the consultation. She revised it completely at the follow up and gave me stats for AMH girls under 1pmol/L which are far worse than the 'low' AMH girls (I'm not sure what the cut off is to be classified as low).

Lightweight xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

She shouldn't dangle you up and down like that. She doesn't know - nobody knows - what might happen in the right ambience on the right month.

How come people are suddenly coming away with pmol results from the Lister? Mine was from the Lister?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lightweight -  You really dont need that. I cant really understand it either. And I think you should try suspend opinion until you do try again. Dont clinics try different drugs/protocols/etc to get a different response? Please dont let it get you down. One persons opinion, and it seems that lots of us have had different messages and opinions at different clinics. Your cons is not God and probably not able to read chrystal balls so how dare she give such a prognosis!
Maybe this chick is new and trying to come up with excuses for her own lack of exp/knowledge. Pay no heed.
Go for it again and show her what you've got! take care and dont let it get to you sweetie.


Hello to everyone, and thanks for all your well wishes. Going to take tomorrow off and try and rest some.
Sarah -  thanks for the tip on Whitefield. Have been around the block many times with this candida malarky and tried everything under the sun, mostly natural/herbal/homeopathy but will see what they have of offer.

xxxMAG


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Miranda, how you diddling? I noticed that the Lister are now dishing out pmol. I was told 0.5 six months ago but last week was given the same result but this time in pmol. Suppose it makes things a bit clearer across the board but on either scale mine's pants!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've looked at an earlier post I did on IVF World and I said mine was 0.69 mcg/L

NOW what?

I'm so confused...


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Zuri – I actually think the doctors here expect you to be afraid and intimidated by them – maybe it is the same in Switzerland – after all, both nations seem equally old fashioned!  I think of you every time i put a wash on now you know!!
Sounds like you have made a good decision re treatments – it is great to have a plan.

Hi Steph – surely you are now more rotund than the photo on the site?  Are you due in June?  How fab!  Do you mind me asking what your experience of Reprofit was like?

Mag – I really feel for you babe.  Having had only a couple of doses of thrush – I know I would be going mad by now.  You poor girl.  Not good timing at all.  Deffo have my fingers X’d that it will go away quickly.  Take care of yourself.

Hi Karen – good news on the follies – they sound quite large too.  Guess you have to pull out all the stops now!  Best of luck hon!

Hi LW.  Sounds like it is a bit early to be written off sweetie.  Don’t let it get you down.  The posts on this thread alone make you realise that anything can happen.  It really does seem to be down to luck and timing.

Night night all.  Sweet dreams


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just marking thread.
x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Marking the thread and quickly catching up!

Purple - fabulous news!!  You must be so thrilled!!  

Lainey - another amazing story!  I am choked up for you!  What a great day today has been for you!  

Pixie - well done on your shaggathon!  

Anne - Sounds like you covered all bases - I say get all your drugs so that sod's law comes in to play and you dont need them!  

Will read back some more. xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mag - re the thrush, have you tried eating lots of live yoghurt and having a bath with a few drops of lavander oil?  i used to get thrush on and off for a while and found that that really helped.  Also avoiding marmite - it sounds like you are avoiding sugar and yeast already. 

Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wing why do you think of me every time you put a wash on? I am rubbish with my memory and have no idea what you mean?  yes true re doctors, old fashioned here (good, but old fashioned) I have had brilliant experience with everything other than IVF, operations etc... and hospitals have been amazing, quite torn with my opinions on it all - for one i am glad i was her for all 3 of my ops last year but think maybe would be better to be in the UK for IVF Hmmmm who knows

so glad you have taken it into your on hands though and found a better doctor

Hi Ali xx

Mag sorry your thrush is still causing you problem it sounds really awful, poor you xx

Kazzie great news on your 3 follies with clomid! fingers crossed this is the month for you x

Hi LV and Lw x



x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Zuri - sorry you didn't get to ski at the weekend.  I love skiing but not been able to make it this year with everything else.  

Kazzie - really good luck with your 3 follies!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Live yoghurt and manuka honey - spread both on nethers and eat the rest. My top tip for thrush! And yes, it's messy...


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, just a real quickie, thank you all for all your lovely messages.  Have found it hard to sleep over the last couple of night, just feeling abit unsettled, but luckily nothing personal waas taken, they just took the tv, Wii, PS3, dvd player- all things that can be replaced, so that's something I suppose.  They actually removed the front window in order to get in, so they knew what they were doing!

Had my appt last night, my consultant wants my progesterone checked today as he thinks I may have ovulated this month, and then potentially wants to start me on HRT for a few months- any thoughts ladies??

Sorry can't stay any longer for messages got to go a staff meeting now, and then booked up with patients all day.

Lots of love, hope you all have a good day

xx

PS just got to say quickly- such good news Lainey, am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hazelnut so sorry about your break in, i have never had it happen but I imagine it must be really unnerving. Glad nothing sentimental was taken and just replaceable items

Morning everyone - hope everyone is well - just woken up to more snow this morning!! had a beautiful warm spring weekend and then bleedin snow again - ready for spring now - bugger off snow 

x


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Mag – Any chance your Iron levels could be low?  I had re-current thrush problems and after many, many tests at the STD o) clinic, they found me to be slightly anaemic.

Lainey – what wonderful news.  We don’t mind these kind of rollercoasters!  Sending lots of   and sticky vibes.

I went to see a new consultant yesterday.  (My old consultant told me to give up  ).  My new consultant didn’t agree with the drugs dosages that my old consultant gave me and thinks it might be worth a chance trying something different.  My old consultant started me on a SP on Menopur 600 for about 4/5 days and then on to Puregon 600 for 5 days.  My new consultant seemed to think that Menopur should be at then end of my drug taking regime rather than at the beginning..  Can anyone tell me what their experience of the Menopur timetable was?   My new consultant also wants to reduce my dosage to around 300 or 375 of Menopur and won’t be using Puregon (he will use something else).  My new consultant will also check my AMH levels and will do an antral scan on day 2 to 5 to predict how my ovaries will respond to the drugs.

Thanks
K x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd say as you got six eggs, but none lasted they blasted you too much - huge doses like that can have a terrible effect on quality.

Can you have a mix of drugs?

I've never had Purgeon, so I can't really comment, but I do see it used at NHS clinics more often than private ones.

I think the mix of Gonal F and Menopur worked for me, as it has all the elements supposed to be good for PRs. I think you should see a huge difference in quality reducing the dose - good luck!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies just popping on quickly at work its really busy and I HATE MY JOB   

Lainey - fantastic news!!! Was so delighted when I read it! So sorry you have had such a hideous time of it and hope things start to calm down now so you can relax and enjoy  

Purple - great news as well!!! 

Hazelnut - so sorry to hear about being you burgled. GRRRRRRR. 

Mags - hope you feel better

Anne - so exciting re Turkey, have everything crossed, do you know when you go yet?

Love to all, hopefully back later 
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovelies,

Anne: Where are you sweetie? I missed you. 

Zuri: I love snow but I guess I'd be complaining if it did snow in April! Have you got any holiday planned to a warm country?

Ally: I can't believe it's only 2 days before you are off to Thailand - how lovely! I'm green with envy. Recharge your batteries and just enjoy yourself sweetheart. You really deserve this holiday. I'll be thinking of you.  

Malini: Thanks for the reassurance hon. How are you feeling today?

Purple: Go follies go!  

Anna: Stupid wii fit told me I was 65!  which was a good guess for my ovaries age don't you think?! 

Missy: Good luck with the immune tests- hope they all come back OK. 

Nix: Welcome back 

Wing wing: I'm glad you sacked that stupid gyno of yours.  He didn't sound like he knew what he was doing - getting cysts mixed up with follicles didn't look very reassuring to me to be honest. 

Mag: Sorry about the thrush hon  - can docs not do anything about it?

Suzie W: Thanks for the positive vibes hon. How is everything with you these days?

Sarah: You are in 2ww club as well then?  Wouldn't it be amazing if we all had natural BFP's? Miracles do happen. 

Lucy: How are things with you honey? Are you OK? 

Kazzie: 2 juicy follicles with Clomid is amazing! Let's hope you won't need IVF. 

Lightweight: So let me get this right, the Lister says you had a very disappointing response to your tx and you are unlikely to respond any differently but they would let you try again on the *same protocol*. I think they speak for themselves! 

Miranda: Lovely pics of Bobster on **. Ahhhh he is gorgeous! When are we going to meet him?

Ali: Hello darling. We need to do more of those chats, I need to laugh more! How are you these days?

Hazelnut: Sorry you are feeling low hon. I'd say it's too early for HRT but I am no expert. Maybe girls with better experiences here can tell you how they feel about it. 

Kitty: I agree with Mir hon. Your new consultant sounds more experienced - fingers crossed. 

Almond: Why do you hate your job? What do you do? Hope you are OK other than your job being a pain in the bum. 

I've booked myself a body balancing massage for this afternoon. I need some 'me' time after all that hard work (BMS!) I've been through.  

Pix xx


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  I am new to this thread as i appear also to be a poor responder after D/R since Jan 28th started with synarel spray hadnt worked then on to buserilin injections for another 2 weeks my lining finally was ok have been stimming on max amount of menopur 6 ampules went for scan yesterday right ovary not responded at all left 1 large follicle and 2 small.  My question is i have my 2nd scan on Friday is there any chance of any more follicles appearing has this been known. I would be so grateful for any info and hope all you girls loads of luck.

Hugs Baby K xxx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Miranda and Pix.  Dr Nik is going to give me an equivalent to gonal F (not Puregon), did you take Menopur throughout or just at the beginning or the end?

I would be grateful for any one else's twopenneth!

Baby K, I think you could have more follies growing, sometimes if they are small they don't see them.  When you say 6, do you mean 6 x 75 = 450 or 600?

K x


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

Any one want to talk about poor responding and alternative ways?


Dell Boy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's what this thread is about Dell Boy! Ask away.

Kitty - I took Menopur 150iu all the way through, plus 300iu of Gonal F all the way through. I don't know what the benefit is changing halfway, but it sounds as good a plan as any!

Pix - we must meet up! One day I'll sally forth into scary London, you wait...

xzx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I only went away for 4 days and so many pages to read back.  I only had time for a skim as I am at work.

Lainey.  I know I replied to your text but just wanted to say again how delighted I am for you.  You must be over the moon.  I know it is early days but try and enjoy the moment.  Miracles do happen.  Have you contacted the clinic that told you it was over to let them know.  I would love to know what they say.

Sarah.  I saw a few posts commenting on a colonic.  Can you tell me about it.  I have often thought about having one.  

Hazelnut.  Sorry to hear about your break-in.  

Ally.  Enjoy Thailand.

Pixie.  Did we say 6 or 6.30 on Friday?  Enjoy your massage.

Who else was coming on Friday.  I seem to have the memory of a goldfish at the moment.

Missy.  can you keep us posted on your results from Dr Gorgy.  I might well go down the same route.

Purple.  What fab news on your follies.  

Anne.  It sounds like you had a good night recently  

Mag.  How are you feeling now?

WingWing.  What fantastic news that you still have 4 free goes and that you are happy with your new consultant.  

Kazzie.  Great news on 3 follies.   

Nix.  I am glad you enjoyed your skiing trip in the end.  Translation sounds interesting.  

Hi Laura, Miranda, Fish, Beachy, H1, Almond, Nicki, Nicky 

Hi Dell Boy,  What alternative ways did you want to talk about?

I had a lovely weekend in Centre Parcs.  Ate too much and drank too much.  It was really nice spending the weekend with some friends who have fairly recently adopted two children.  Max got on really well with them all.
My friend and I had a massage and spa session on Monday which was fab.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

why are progesterone pessaries sooooooooooooo evil


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Züri said:


> why are progesterone pessaries sooooooooooooo evil


Because it would be a bit freaky if you enjoyed shoving 'em up your


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
Soooo busy today haven't had time to scratch my ****.
Also, I had acu last night and seem to have had a really bad reaction from it.... I was sick the minute I got in and so dizzy that I pretty much passed out!!
Today, I feel very weak and shaky so dunno WFT happened to me!!

Zuri- Is it FET tomorrow hunny?  

Tracey- Glad you had a lovely weekend   Have a drink for me on Friday (better make it lemonade though  )

LW- Yay, so glad you're feeling a bit more   and don't be put off by anyone hunny. We know we're not the best responders but there is a protocol that's right for you so keep positive and all will be fab  

Kazzie- Well done on those follies Mrs, great news  So, Turkey in May eh. Shame we can't all be there together. How much fun would that be    

Sarah- Hi hunny  

Alls- I bet you're getting so excited hun  

Pix- Thanks for the call today hun, I was getting all stressed out   

Lainey-   

Mira- Hi hunny  

  to Beachy, Popsi, Lucy, Purps, Fishy, Nix, Donkey, WW, Suzie, hazlenut, Laura, Almond, Mag, Missy,Kitty, Malini.


Oh yes, Also had a letter from solicitor re Jason today and they are gonna take the case on as they can see some cause for Unfair Dismissal..... so even if we don't win, we've put his ex employers to hassle and cost and cos we have the Legal Cover on house insurance, it won't cost us anything.
So pleased about that   

Love 
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for as always making me smile Nix! I mean more that it really affects my emotions, i was fine on Down regging and stimms not hormonal at all but on day 2 of pessaries and I feel rubbish! crapy horrible things

Tracey glad you had a lovely weekend, the spa sounds lovely! which CP did you go to?

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne thats great news I hope you get the [email protected] Sorry you feel yucky after acupuncture, i sometimes used to feel a bit sick and light headed just after session but didn't used to last beyond about an hour - a cold wait for half an hour at the bus stop used to clear my head afterwards 

Yes FET is tomorrow

x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Tracey - Glad you had a good w/e. Yes will keep you posted on immune stuff - go back for results in 2 weeks as have to take DP with me as I am being tested for his DNA immunity - yikes! Don't think CRM is going to try and match me until I have had my hysteroscopy - am seeing my consultant tonight to try and arrange it and hopefully get it on my health insurance.

Somebody asked me how much and what I had re immune testing - I can't remember all of the top of my head so pm me and when I get home I will check my receipt and notes. 

I have decided to just take the prednisone and aspirin even though I know it is a very slim chance of getting pregnant naturally with all the issues I have but would kick myself if I had another miscarriage and hadn't taken them - it is a bit late to start as ovulated yesterday but better late than never. The cycle I had after my early miscarriage I had sharp stabbing pains in my uterus around day 6/7 and at the time thought it could be implantation but then nothing happened - now wondering if maybe something did happen but because of immune issues it didn't work out - have come across this by other ladies talking about immune problems and implantation. Which also makes me question my blocked tube - this test was done end of 2006 so sometime ago - as it was just the dye test and my left ovary doesn't ever seem to produce much I am wondering if maybe it isn't blocked at all. Or as was discussed by Zuri - thanks Zuri for responding - my left tube is good at acrobatics and did scop up and egg from the right ovary. Did a bit of googling on this and it does sound possible but as Zuri said I think probably more likely if the other tube is missing. Or maybe my left ovary did work back then. Wish I had had a bl**dy laparoscopy when I was advised to then I could stop all this guesswork.

Zuri - good luck with FET. 

Miranda - just seen the doses you were on - if I go for EPP I think I would be on 450 Gonal F and 150 Menopur - would that be a problem with egg quality?

BabyK - I had only one follicle going well on my cycle and then at the last minute another one popped up and they both got to good sizes - not that they produced anything but that is just detail!!

Ally - Not long now - very jealous!  

Mag - I have bad candida and intestinal dysbiosis and have been treated by Dr Mouton who also treats me for thyroid problems - it is all linked apparently and in a year my thyroid antibodies have been reduced from over 4000 to around 500 (under 50 is normal) and this has been through a very strict diet, natural candida treatments as well as some strong antifungals and antibiotics plus am on thyroid treatment. He tested me for food intolerances as well. I have never had thrush in my mouth but have had on going thrush down there which I very rarely get now although I know if I went of the diet it would probably come back but I am being a bit more adventurous with the fruit I eat (whooee doo da! my life is exciting) and haven't had any problems. Poor you I know it is sh*t. 

Pixie - Well done for all your hard work (BMS)! Hope it works! 

Hi Ali, Anne, Nix, Sam, Kazzie, Hazlenut, Kate, Almond, Purple..... -  

Hello and lots of love and luck to all you other lovely ladies.

Missy xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

hi all quickly popping back on again

Ally - forgot to say before if you are reading hope you have an amazing time

Anne that sounds weird can you ask the acu? maybe it was a delayed reaction from the wine?   or maybe you have a bug? ... fantastic news re Jason, delighted, hope it scares the [email protected] out of them and they offer you a settlement at least. they shouldn't be allowed to behave like that unchallenged so bloody good you are taking action

Tracey - weekend sounds lovely. It's me coming on Friday to join you and Pix  dont know about anyone else?

Pix - enjoy the massage sounds lovely. I don't always hate my job but hate what I have been doing for the past year and not sure can get out of it because of taking time off in future for IVF. If I wasnt having all this treatment would be taking some serious steps to change things  

Kitty - sorry can't help I took Menopur 450 throughout, but would be interested to find out more about combining

Zuri - pessaries are hideous, I felt really low for the first few days 

Missy - good luck tonight with cons

BabyK - I had really small follies for first 11 days and then they started growing. They might not always see the small ones and some people can respond more slowly to the stims.

hi everyone else
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear ladies - I don't have much time to login at the moment but just wanted to say I miss you all!!!

Lainey - OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!  Hon if you are reading this, I know it's early days, and of course we know you have sometime to go yet, but please try to relax and enjoy this now.  You CAN have a pregnancy, your body CAN do it.

Someone mentioned something about menopur should be at the "end" of a cycle. Menopur contains FSH + LH. The SIRM believe that LH early on in the cycle is bad for egg quality, and so they only add it at the end.  I'm not sure if Purgenon contains LH too, but if it doesn't this maybe what your consultant was taking about.

Lots of love and big hugs to you all.

Sam xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour les filles (et le garcon  Dellboy)

I have tried and failed to read back on the several million posts that seem to have gone up in the past week so I will simply try to do the few persos that I can and hope that the rest of you will forgive me!

Haze - chica - so sorry to hear about the break-in, it must have been 'orrible. It is a slight consolation that they didn't take anything of huge sentimental value but it's still 'orrible! Big  for you my dear!

Zuri - you know that fallopian tube thing? Well yeah, I was told the same thing in school about fertilisation taking place in the tubes only but then I was also told that an egg could only be fertilised by 1 sperm and that turned out to be a load of b0ll0x! Also I remember reading something about fertilisation in the womb being a cause of a low-lying placenta during pregnancy...  So I do think that anything's possible when it comes to fertility. Look at the story Miranda told about the woman who'd had a bilateral salpingectomy but the buggers grew back and she got preg (now why the f... can't something like that happen to me?!)  Oooh just seen your post re FET tomorrow! How exciting!  How are you feeling?

Tracey - did I read something about you being matched with a donor?  How's it all going now, any more news?  The spa sounds fab - is it wrong of me to be jealous even though I just got back from a "holiday" myself?! 

Anne that's fantastic news about the case, I hope you guys take them to the cleaners!  Get 'em!   Have you spoken to your acupuncturist about the sickness hon, cos that's not normal...  Hope you feel better soon lovey! 

Ally - you gorn yet?  Hope you have a fantastic time and that you and Ben come back feeling refreshed and closer than ever!

Hey Purps, how's the stims going my lovely?  

WW - glad you've found yourself another consultant. I know what you and Z mean about how the docs carry on over here on the continent. I mean most docs have a bit of a God complex anyway but these guys take it to an extreme!  I did find a nice one in Paris eventually but my God,the first one was a monster - it was like Marie Wren with PMT, Clomid, Cyclogest and steroids! Rah!  And it's great that you still get your 4 goes. It's so much fairer over here isn't it? I was amazed when I found out that the time I didn't get to ET wouldn't count towards one of my 4 goes! Pity the ARGC doesn't have a clinic that operates under Euro rules, then it perfect!

Hey Mira - nice to see you on here so often these days, we miss ya when you're not around! How's the smiler?  Loving the pics on ** he's so cute!

Hi Kitty - I've had varied experiences with menopur both on it's own and mixed with fostimon or GonalF.  I produced most eggs on the cycle (in France) where the doc gave me 300 to start with and then bumped it up to 450 after a few days.  I ended up with 16 eggs or was it 16 follies and 13 eggs, summink like that anyway! And this after being branded as a PR!) but less than half fertilised and I only ended up with 3 viable embies at day 3. I will never know if the quality was affected due to the type of stims, my age or maybe the lab was just crap.  

This is how it went (copied from a previous post)

I had what must be the strangest protocol ever this time round, all because DH had to go away on the weekend when I should have been having EC.  This is how it went;

31/5 - In order to push ovulation back 2 days my doc started me off on Orgalutran (cetrotide).  This was a couple of days BEFORE my period had even started.  I was also on 100mg of baby aspirin from that day. 
6/6 - I started stimming with 300iu Menopur and continued with the Orgalutran and aspirin.
10/6 and 12/6 - I had scans neither of which seemed to show anything particularly exciting as far as the number/sizes of follies were concerned. The aspirin was stopped on 10/6.

I see that the dose of menopur was INCREASED to 450iu from 12/6. So I started on 300 but was eventually bumped back up to my "normal" dose of 450.

13,14/6 - 450 Menopur + Orgalutran. I also had a blood test on 14/6 to confirm hormone levels before trigger.
15/6 - trigger 10,000ui HCG
17/6 - Egg collection - where the doctor himself was amazed to find 16 follies from which he took 15 eggs!
18/6 - 6 fertilised normally
19/6 - 3 of the eggs were over 50% fragmented and developing v slowly.  The others were 25% or less fragmented, 1x2 cell, 1x3cell and 1x4 cell
20/6 - ET: 1x6 cell, 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell transferred. The other 3 embies stopped developing so no frosties  Began daily injections of Heparin to increase blood flow to uterus and restarted 100mg of Aspirin.  Both of these to be continued until test date 3/7.
Result - Chemical pregnancy (low positive which turned to negative.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On the last go (at the ARGC in London) I had a mix of Fostimon and Menopur with additional Cetrotide to stop LH levels from rising too quickly and for the first few days the dosage was high - 600iu but this was reduced according to the results of the daily blood tests...

According to my semi-legible notes, the dosage went like this

Day 1 : 600 (300 of each)
Day 2 : 600 (300 of each)
Day 3 : 450 (300 men, 150 fost) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 4 : 450 (300 men, 150 fost) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 5 : 375 (225 Men, 150 fost) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 6 : 300 (150 of each) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 7 : 225 (150 Men, 75 fost) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 8 : 75 Men + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 9 : 300 (150 of each) + 0.25 Cetrotide
Day 10 : nuffink!
Day 11 : trigger with 10K pregnyl

The cetrotide was always taken either first thing in the morning (before 6.30am) or immediately following the call from the clinic, usually mid-morning following the day's blood tests. The stimms were always taken between 8-10PM.

The result was 13 eggs of which 9 fertilised (via ICSI which, incidentally, my French doc refused to consider because "there's nothing wrong with the sperm," conveniently forgetting that allegedly my eggs are tough so maybe those sperm needed a little help, but that's another rant!), we lost one, 3 embies were transferred on day 3 and the remaining 5 ALL made it to Blast stage (a first) although only 2 were good enough quality to freeze according to the ARGC's very fussy embryologists (another first)

There is no doubt that something happened during the last cycle which made a difference to egg quality but I'll never really know whether it was due to the protocol, DHEA or the embryologists. However, I got pregnant, however briefly on the previous menopur only cycle, despite the fact that apparently the eggs weren't great quality. Buggered if I can figure it out....  

Well I think that's quite enough rambling from me, love and apologies to all that I haven't mentioned by name!

xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello all

Its a full time job, life.
Took the day off sick to try and put a koibosh on dasterdly candida. Do feel a bit better but you just never know whats around the corner with it. Thanks for all your tips. With my previous chronic bout 11yrs ago I did the lot. No sugar (inl no fruit apat from lemons and grapefruit), tampons soaked in nat yoghurt, lavender oil and tea tree, acidophilus, Flor essence (bought some yesterday, plus reg homeopathy and some shiastu and acu). Funnily enough none of my alternative pratitioners ever suggested a blood test but here in Manchester a few years ago when it was coming back the doc sent me for bloods and I was anaemic, and I got the same through the door Friday from my bloods last week. Low iron makes you prone to infections, so yes Kitty9000 me too! Thanks for that. Afraid I dont know enough about the different drugs to offer any advice.

Anne - Fantastic news on the case! You too waste no time!
Do you have the number of the acupunturist? Worth putting a call in, sounds like quite a reaction.

MissyG - Thanks V Interesting. Were does your doc operate from? 

all the best to everyone.xxmag


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix hun- Feel a bit better now love. All very weird. Will tell her at my next session.    

Hi Mags


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix oh I hope you are right and fertilisation can occur in the womb! have you had one tube removed or both Nix? I am starting to wonder if i should have had both mine out while they were in there seeing as they were both knackered but i wanted to hang on to the dream of having one gnarled useless tube that might give me a miracle BFP one day (yeah right) 

Mags hope you are feeling a bit better, this thrush lark sounds so nasty i really feel for you, I have only ever had it the once and it cleared up after a few day of the stuff you can get from chemist, forgot the name. I really hope you can get it under control soon x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya Z - I reckon it's possible but highly unlikely so I'm not pinning my hopes on it!  That being said, I had both of my tubes removed and yet will still consider buying an HPT if my period is late 

Mag - poor hon, I forgot to say sorry to hear about the thrush. Or F---ing thrush as it's known in this house! My mum used to get it all the time and I went through a bit of a phase but it seems to have calmed down again now. I guess it was due to the pill originally and then maybe later bouts were related to my poxy mirena IUS (I wish I could turn back the fricking clock on that one!) I know you say you've tried everything but I used to love that Diflucan stuff (aka Canesten Once), so much more convenient to just pop a pill than faffing around with those mucky pessaries and creams!  Also I would avoid tampons if possible. I know it's the most convenient way to get the yogurt up there but the tampon itself can irritate the skin further and make it worse.  

Also I remember bathing with vinegar as I read that it was a ph imbalance that allows the thrush to grow (as well as the usual suspects of warmth and moisture)  Usually the vajayjay   is too acidic to let the yeast get out of control but if something happens to make the environment more alkaline then the thrush gets going and you start itching!  I used to half fill the bath (not too hot cos that irritates too!) chuck in the vinegar and then sit in it till the water started to go cold.

I hope it goes away soon cos it ain't funny!  

xxx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Nixfix for all the useful info and everyone else for sharing their dosages with me.  I feel chilled about it now.

Mag108, I tried everything for thrush too .  Iron tablets was the only thing that got rid of mine and to be honest, it went pretty darn quick too .  If you take them, don’t forget your vit C because your body can’t absorb iron without it.  Coincidentally, when I saw my consultant yesterday (   ) I told him that I had suffered from chronic thrush and the STD clinic said it was down to anaemia and he said, “yep that can happen”..  My old consultant insisted that it was down to some STD that was obviously undetected through the STD tests and subsequently caused me a long term egg problem..     I knew better and so did DH and that was typical of the type of comment that we came to expect.  

Glad your feeling a bit better Anne and good news about the case.

K x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Lightweight – Hiya honey. That’s rubbish, just look at some of the things that have happened on this thread. I have had cycles abandoned due to poor response and then gone on to have two really successful cycles (granted they didn’t achieve a pregnancy but I got good embies). I think you need a second opinion. 
Anne emailed me before about a possible meet up on the 4th of April. It’d be lovely to meet you.

Mag108 – Hiya chuckles, how’s you today? The thing that you need to ask for apparently is Acidopholus (Probiostart). It’s supposed to be really good for Thrush. The reason I know is because my friend Louise had recurrent thrush and Dennis Gore recommended this to her. What are you up to on the 4th? Fancy meeting up with some of the girlies?

Kitty – On my 2 abandoned cycles I was on 450 Puregon, so that never worked for me. (both on the NHS), when they switched me to purely 450 Menopur I got two reasonable responses.

Almond – I hate mine too…grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Tracey – After the initial embarrassment it was fine (the actual putting the tube where it needs to be takes seconds and then you’re all covered up. They then flush gallons of water through your colon. The first time she started with cold water and then she changed it to warm water to get the colon muscles working. It doesn’t hurt it just feels a bit strange. She clamped the out tube periodically through the treatment which allows a pressure to build up and then when you feel like you really need the loo she unclamps and lots of rubbish then comes out (TMI). I felt great after I’d had it done.
Glad you had a good time at Centre Parks xx

Anne – Hope you are feeling better chuckles. How strange to have a reaction like that!! You defo need to tell them when you go next time. Fab news on the case with Jase, like you say even if you don’t win you’ll have caused them bast***s a load of hassle  xxx

Ladyverte, Mirra,  Ali, Purps, Fishy, Beachy, Ally, Wing Wing, Zuri, Lainey, Pix, Malini, Missy G, Hazelnut, Nix, hellloooooooooooooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again! Quick question, is it true that the Jinemed and other clinics in muslim countries don't do donor eggs or sperm


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you all! Just a quickie as hubby has made dinner then off out to see defiance (directors chair) at cinema

I'm worried ladies that I may ovulate before my next scan on thursday! they gave me a massive 3mg cetrotide inj yesterday to stop ovulation as my follies were so big after 3 days stims but today TMI warning ....... I've had EWCM?!?!? Does this mean that they gave me the cetrotide too late?!?!?!?

Worried that my 7 follies will now be going to waste!!! Bugger!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's really rare to ovulate before the trigger Purps - try not to worry!

Nix - Muslim countries don't do donor, but the Jinny also has a Cyprus clinic where they do donor.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Purps, I had loads of EWCM and read a thread on FF about it (peer support I think), it's normal just shows oestrogen levels rising. Could you have another scan to set your mind at rest?
x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi 

Bit of a lurker, but just wanted to say something regarding the egg releasing and the other tube picking it up conversation, it can happen as it happened to me, i did have an ectopic but I my consultant confirmed the story.  I also saw in the paper that a woman without tubes got pregnant twice, it is a long shot but again can happen.  


Good luck to all.

Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Zuri – the drugs have scrambled your brain!   You did say in the dim and distant past that the Swiss sometimes limit use of washing machines in apartment blocks to a specific time for each resident – hence the reason I think of you when I put a wash on!!!  Or did I dream that?!!

With you on the snow thing.  Want to see the back of it too but was covering the windows in our bedroom this morning (bedroom in attic so windows slope with roof).  I thought it was still dark outside, got ready for a snuggle with DH and bloody alarm went off!  

Best of luck with FET tomorrow.  Have everything crossed for you!    

Great news Anne re Jason’s case.   That should get the b*stards worried and, as you say it is all time and money to them.  Brilliant news that you won’t have to pay yourselves.  Good luck with it all and keep us posted.  Maybe you need more wine to make you feel better – withdrawal symptoms??!!   Hope you fee better soon loverlee.

Mag – hope you get better soon sweetie.

Ally, hope you and Ben have a fab holiday.  Am dead jealous!  Relax and enjoy!  

Hi Nix, Ali, Miranda, Sam, Swinny,Almond, Missy, Hazlenut, Tracey, Kitty, BabyK, Pix, Kate, Purps and everyone else I have forgotten. 

Hey Dellboy – did you go all shy on us or what?! 

Love to you all.  Nighty night.

WW X


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zuri - good luck for FET tomorrow!  

Anne - great news that the solicitor wants to take your case! Hope you make them pay  

Purps - I had loads of ecwm with my iui and ivf cycles and did not ov early so don't worry. Its down to the fact your follies are growing. 

Not around much as work is crazy 

Love to everyone 

Anna x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Purple - i had the same with my tx cycle and panicked but it seems to be about 3 days before ovulation, was just the same on this natural cycle. I asked Jaya about it and she said it is the estrogen levels rising and not to worry. It will be fine!   

Saw a gynaecologist tonight to try and sort out having a hysteroscopy and he said yes to the tube picking up from the other ovary and it doesn't have to be removed for the other one to do it. 

Seems like I might have a real problem getting a hysteroscopy on my private health as I have had fertility treatment apparently they will now count anything to do with the uterus, tubes, ovaries as infertility even if it is for something like painful periods etc. This is what I had originally had it agreed for - I didn't get around to having it done so they are saying it has expired. Now they are much tougher and my gynae didn't think they would agree to it but we are going to give it a go - he wants me to have a laparoscopy too which I was meant to have before, would be good to clear up if my tube is blocked or not - then just got to produce a good egg to go up it - god this is such hard work!!!. 

Night all.

Missy x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW ,yous girlies certainly can talk ,ye only got a new home yesterday and your on Page 7 already  .Finding it hard to keep track of yous all and all the new names  BUT i did noticed one excellent bit of good news   Lainey how wonderful for you.
Girls i have a wee quick question for yous ,since e/t  i have been having mild a/f type pains ...is this normal? Im trying not to read too much into it ,blaming the drugs etc still    for a BFP.
Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies whatever stage you are at.      
Emma


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Kate!   how are you?

Emak - yes from what I have read on here it is normal and if you go to the voting room section of the site (or something like that!) there is a topic about AF pains in the 2ww, it is common and many people get af pains all the way through and get bfps

Missy sorry about not getting the treatment through your insurance. I'm with you on the hard work thing, its exhausting all of this

Hi to everyone, just popped on quickly before bed
x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - good luck for tomorrow!!  

Missy - bloomin insurance companies.  they will find any excuse     All this talk about fallopian tubes - I have this image in my head now that they are swaying around in my tummy like triffids, searching out eggs!!    I agree, this is all such hard work! What did i used to do with my time??

Almond - sleep well  

emma -  

Anna - hi  

Wing wing -  

kate - hi!!  

Hi Swinny, Nix, Purple, Miranda, SJC, Anne, Mags, Sam 22, Kitty, Ally, laurab, LW......

I now have a sore throat/ears    May take day off tomorrow if its a nice day and I still feel poop


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix- I'm a bit poorly thanks for asking but other than that just ticking along.  Looks like you had fun at the weekend    You are right, we do need more chat and a laugh.  Sadly I cant make tomorrow as I have a dinner date at my friend's house but perhaps next Wednesday?

Are others still up for chat on Wednesdays?  

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Girls - I'm up early trying to drink lots of tea so bladder is half full! it wasn't last time and I am sure it caused him problems when transferring the embryo back don;t want a repeat this time!

Oh yes Wing Wing I know what you mean now  sorry I have a crap memory at times!! so you have woken up to snow too? it snowed yesterday here and during the night but it's too warm and its almost all melted already! yesterday was odd it was sunny and mild and i went to the shop without a coat then about 4 o'clock it started snowing then it cleared up and bright sunshine again! weird weather

Ali sorry you're not feeling well x

Missy can you not get any treatment for your tubes on NHS? or are you wanting private to avoid the wait? I think you have to be bloomin 100% healthy with no problems whatsoever to get private insurance that way they take all those nice premiums off you but because you have nothing wrong with you they don't have to pay out - they make my blood boil at times, my insurance over here were trying to get us to pay about £15k for my last 2 ops and my IUI treatment because they were refusing to cover it - trying to find a clause when i took the insurance out, thank fully they have just paid up the full amount after my lovely gynae got on their case and fought the battle for us - huge relief!

Emma - I think the period pains come from the FSH still in your system making your ovaries twinge and the progesterone, I got pains about a week after transfer so think its normal whether its worked or not so try not to worry - wishing you lots of luck xxx

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

Just popping on to say:

Ali hon - sorry you are not well hon, wishing you a speedy recovery as it is depressing being under the weather  

Pix - jealous you are having a meet up, would love to be there, mind you Thailand is not a bad trade off!! Will miss you though and look forward to meeting up when back, particularly as I will not be anaemic looking next to your gorgeous dark skin!!  

Sam darling - when does your tx start?? I am not going to miss anything am I??

Missy - hop you get all your tx sorted (as much for free as possible!!)  

Anne - glad the lawyers think there is a case, i have everything crossed for some good news for you guys. When are you off to Turkey honey??  

Purps - EWCM is good honey!! Shows those follies are producing lots of e2 (meaning healthy follies!!) Good luck hon, you must have EC very soon eh?  

Zuri - Good luck today babes   May your snowbaby make itself a lovely little igloo to live in for next 9 months!!  

Sorry no more personals - I have a date with an ironing pile!

I really will try and post before I go but still have so much to do so forgive me if I don't. I will be thinking of you all and wish that I could take you all away for a break as you all deserve it so much  

Much love

Ally xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Zuri - wishing you luck today.  Snowing here again - really annoying as had just put my winter coats away and was looking forward to wearing nice bright colours after last weeks glorious weather.  So back to black and grey again now!  

Hi Ally - don't forget your bikinis hey - although it must be hard to imagine it could be so warm!!  Have a super time.

Morning everyone else!

WW X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey wing wing - thanks will make sure although that is not as funny as it sounds, I have nearly forgotten these things many times in the past!! 

Also following on from previous post, thank you all for your best wishes, I am so sorry not to respond personally but I do appreciate it and hope that this holiday will refresh me so that I can come back and be a bit more supportive


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Internet was off last night   but just logged on to all your reassuring messages!!

You ladies have NO IDEA how much you mean to me!!!!!

THANK YOU !!!!

LOVE YA ALL

Ally have a fab holiday hunny, having another scan tomorrow so hoping they will schedule EC then?!?!  

Everyone else big hugs


Sx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Purps - good luck with scan tomorrow.

How is Candy by the way? WW X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey wing! thanks hunny

she's ok sweetie, just been sick for last 2 nights so a bit worried about her! hoping it's just a big furball  

How are you doing hunny?

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally - have a great time away!  

Purple - good luck for tomorrow's scan!  

Zuri - keep drinking!  Good luck for et today  

love to everyone


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning Ali sweetie,

How are you doing hunny?

Sx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning ladies

Quick question - how many days after EWCM do you ovulate? After 6 weeks of horrid menopausal hot flushes after my failed IVF, the herbs and powders my naturopath has been pouring into me have finally brought the old ovaries back to life! Only prob is, Stuart is in SE Asia and I won't see him until Saturday! 

Ally - you aren't flying Fri night are you? It would be funny if we were on the same flight! I'm meeting Stuart in Bangkok before we go on to Hanoi. 

Sorry for no personals ladies, I'm on my teeny phone keyboard on the tube again! Normal people read Metro on the tube. I follow this thread! Sod world news I want to know how my fellow PRs are getting on! 

Love to you all

Jess xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies  

Purps- Lots of luck for todays scan hun  

Zuri- And lots of luck for FET today love  

Ally- I am wishing you a wonderfully fantastic holiday hun, relax and enjoy yourself.    ps, will miss you  
Off to Turk about 14th April hun

Pix- Morning love  

Kate- Was thinking about your this morning love  


Ali- Ah hun, sorry your poorly, ear probs are horrible  

Morning to everyone else, hope everyone is ok

xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne

14th april is so soon hunny! you must be getting nervous and excited!! Turkey is lovely! you must go and see the blue mosque and the whirling dervishes they are amazing! good news on the case front with Jason! they need someone to stand up to them! they cannot treat people like that! Scan is tomorrow sweetie

Ali did i miss a post? do you have ear ache? sorry hunny, wrap up warm and stay well

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Zuri - good luck today hun   

Ali - get well soon  

Ally - have a great holiday.  You deserve a good break.  I wish I was going away, the weather here seems to have got colder again    We will miss you.

Purple - good luck with the scan tomorrow   

Anne - WOW!  14th April is soooo close.  So hoping it works out for you.

Em - how are you doing?  Going   yet?   

Missy - thanks for the pm.  Sorry you aren't covered for the hysteroscopy, my cons said it wasn't worth doing one as they rarely find anything.  Still think I will have one if this doesn't work out though.

Hi to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning lainey! It will work out so you wont need one  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps      guess what, I have only just realised it's Wednesday   
I've dated all my work so far today the 26th march, silly beatch eh     

Hi Lainey-


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girls

well back from transfer

Got 2 2 cell embies on board one perfect and one a bit fragmented but he said it will be Ok, he said the 3rd one didn't survive thaw but am pretty relieved and thankful that 2 did! i am however a little confused at how old the embies are, last time the embies had divided into 4 cells and collection was on the wednesday and transfer was on the Friday so are they classed as 2 or 3 days old? I assumed these would be the same so they would leave them to become 4 cells but they were only 2 so does that mean they are 1 or 2 days old?

Had a funny morning tho, last time at transfer my bladder wasn't half full, appointment was at 7.30am and i just didn't have time to get enough fluid in me before getting there at 7.30am and am convinced it hindered the transfer process so this time i asked for a later appointment for 9.45am so i got up at 7.30 went for a huge morning wee and then drank 4 cups of tea!! i was busting for the loo all the way to the clinic and panicking knowing that when they use the ultra sound to push down on tummy it would hit my bladder and i had visions of me weeing all over the consultant!!   so when got to clinic i went for a half wee and was in agony stopping full flow but knew i had to! so went in for transfer and it was a mare because i was so tense trying to hold my bladder that he had a few probs getting the cathetar in! anyway this time we could see the embies released in the right place, last time we couldn't so am sure having the full bladder helped - i think i did hear him say though that my bladder was full! how on earth can you know when your bladder is half full or full, seems i either have an empty one or a too full one!

But anyway glad it's all done and feel very grateful for this second chance! 2ww here I come!   

Purps wow your IVF seems to have come round so quick! good luck for the scan tomorrow and hope you get a EC day sorted

Ally have a fab fab fab time you lucky girl xxx

Morning Anne  

Thanks Lainey - how are you doing? are you manage to relax a little or are you still on tenter hooks? x

Wing Wing its been snowing here also, driven through snow all the way back home - we were teased last weekend with spring and now we have full blown winter again and its not even as if i can excited about all that nice skiing snow in the mountains because now skiing is firmly off the cards 

Morning Ali xx

Hello to everyone else, have to go now as hubby tlling me to go and sit on sofa! I am sure sitting at computer is OK   

Thanks for all your well wishes you are all lovely xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Zuri: You must be having your FET now. Best of luck honey – thinking of you.  

Ali: Babes sorry you are not feeling well.   I hope you are at home today and having a rest? xx

Ally: I hope you are not working today either honey. How are you doing for holiday wardrobe? Are you missing anything? I can send some bits over if you need anything?  

Purps:  I can’t believe you are almost there!    

Anne: Morning my lovely, smiley, gorgeous FF friend.    Are you feeling better today? 

Tracey: I finish work at 6pm. Can we meet at 6.30pm? Almond said she wanted to come too.Let me know where you would like to go.

Almond: Are you still OK for Friday honey? 

Lainey & Wing wing:   

Jess: I usually get EWCM for 5 - 6 days.– sorry TMI and my FM shows ovulation on day 2 and 3. Hope it makes sense? 

Zuri: Just seen your post. Congratulations!    Good luck with  

Hello everyone else

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Yay!! Well done hun. Now look after yourself  

Hi Pix-


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hello girls,

just popping in quickly

Zuri - yayyyyaayy!       

Emma -      for you too.

Purps --- wwoooowww EC sooo soon! It really feels like this cycle had flown by!

Ally & JJ - have a wonderful wonderful holiday girls, LOL to you both - but I am jealous   .

Lainey -     for you too.xx

anne, Pix, Mir, Steph, Ali, Missy, Almond, Malini, WingWing, Anna and the rest of the gang 

not much news from me.  I'm on CD40something... but according to the CM I was doing my follicle popped around CD35 so I'm not really expected AF yet.  OF COURSE i'm hoping that I'm pregnant, but the follicle never really got big enough - and I started this cycle with my worst ever FSH, so I know that I'm really just waiting for AF..... Frankly half of me will be grateful if AF turns up at all the way things are going.

When ( if ) AF does turn up, it's a scan then the pill for me before starting tx sometime towards the end of April.  Kind of looking forward to it, though I know I've got to preserve my sanity by keeping my hopes realistic.  After all, I know The Lister is not the end of the road...there  are still the US clinics to try after that, then the Dr Check method, Chinese Herbs all the while.... trying to keep myself focussed on the long term plan so I don't pin all my hopes on this cycle.

LOL 
Sam xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Trying to catch up...

Anne - I see you are off to the Jinemed!  I think that's a great move; I really do.  It's also great that you hav a solicitor to help Jason.  Go get 'em!!  Glad you let of steam a bit at the weekend; it's good from time to time!

Lianey - you poor love; you have really been throuhg it haven't you?  I really do hope and pracy this is a sticky bean for you.

Pixie - hi there; sounds like you have covered your bases for this cycle!

Zuri - hi PUPO lady!!

Purple - it sounds as though things are going very well for you at the Lister.  I am so pleased.

Alegria - hello!

Malini - don't really know you so well but hello!

Anna - good on you for tackling the weight;  if your BMI is just over 25 you haven't got much to lose so best to deal with it now!

Hazlenut - sorry to hear you were burgled!  It has happened to me and it is horrid! Hope you are ok!

Nix - glad to hear you are still fighting and will go fro another ARGC round if FET fails

Wing Wing - hi there!  Sorry to hear about the rubbish you have been through with the docs and glad you are taking action!

Sonia - so thrilled to hear you arr expecting twins!  I know Kate has been delighted with hers so don't listen to those who go on and on about how hard it is!

Ally - thailand sounds great - hope you have the best time!  Exciting to be on the 2ww - praying so hard for you!

Mag - sorry about the thrush; it is miserable I know!

Jess - hello!

Steph - it isn't long now!!

Lucy - hope you are doing ok!

Lightweight - I am so sorry about that letter; there is no way they can write you off at this stage.  I am very disappointed to hear the Lister wrote that.  Have you thought of the Jinemed?  Remember it is totally wrong to say you have zero chance naturally - they can never say that unless you have reached the menopause or have no ovaries or your DH has zero sperm.

Miranda/Laura/NicksW - hope mother's day was good; Kate said she wanted a day off but I think she got flowers.

Miranda - I think the Lister recently changed to do AMH in pmol

Kazzie - good news on the clomid follies

Kitty - glad you are not giving up. A change of approach can make all the difference - just ask Nix and Purple!!

Almond - hi there!

BabyK & Dell Boy - welcome!

Tracey - glad centre parcs was good.

Missy - pleased you are making progress; all the tests sound very complicated but hang in there!

Sam - hi there

Swinny - hello

emma - don't know you either but hello!

Ali - sorry you are poorly

I am seeing the twins this weekend!!  Yeahh!!

Things seem to be sorted with DP.  I don't think he fully committed yet but he hasn’t backed out so that will have to do for now!

love to all I have missed


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jen- Lovely to see you hun.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

LittleJen - Nice to hear from you


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Purps - I am doing fine thanks.  Actually enjoying a bit of a break from it all.  My new gyno recommended 3 - 4 months between treatments which is good with me as I am feeling GREAT without all those nasty drugs in me.  Like a new woman. Weight has stabilised as well so that is good.  Got appointment with Dr   F*cker on 15 April so will work myself up to giving him a piece of my mind!
Good to know Candy is OK (fur ball - yuk - makes me wanna puke just thinking about it!)

Zuri - PM'd you.  Get lots of rest hon and be kind to yourself.  Try not to worry or panic.  Caaaaaalm!

Ali - hope you feel better soon.

Mag - hope you are feeling brighter today and that horrid thrush is on its way out.

Anne, you feeling better now too?

Hi LJ - you did well to catch up so fast!

 to you all

WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi WW- Yep, feeling fine today love    

Hi Alegs


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wing I replied to your PM earlier did you get it?

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri yeah PUPO lady!!!!!!

LJ lovely to hear from you! enjoy the twins they must be getting big now!!

Pix I know it's going so fast!! Mind you you seem to be pushing on too! be nice to all have bumps together! enjoy your meet

Sam   hunny hope AF stays away for 9 months!!!

Alegria wing  

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am dashing on to say congrats to _Zuri _for being PUPO. Well done you. I am hoping, hoping, hoping for you   You'll be very close to mind on this 2ww.

Hi to LJ - you are a star for coming back and greeting me and remembering everyone's news and all those persos. I want to be more like YOU!!!

Love to everyone else. I will be back soon and will give you all more attention, but in the meantime I hope threshold day goes quickly and then tomorrow it is 'almost the weekend' again. Yippee.

Malini xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies quick check in from horrible work

Zuri - great news! I have no idea re embie age, maybe they revert to being day 2s as they need to regrow but I could be talking out of my  Enjoy being PUPO  

Hi Anne how are you today, wow 14th is soon! 

Pix - yep am still up for Fri and 6.30 suits me as well

Hi LJ and lovely to hear from you

Hi Sam   

Hi Malini  

Love to all back later hopefully. The internet is my one relief from the horror that is my job atm! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond- Sorry to hear work is nasty at the moment.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for all your lovely well wishes girls, you know i don't know what i'd do without all of you guys, I get sod all from my friends

Hi Malini, Sam, Almond, Pixie, LJ xx

LJ lovely to see you back posting and wow!! queen of personals!! how do you do it 

x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello!! 


Just dropping by to say "hello" to LJ ---- I miss you!!! It's great you logon every now and then to say hello to us.

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Ahhh we miss you    Glad all is OK with DP.
Yep I covered all my bases! 3 BMS in a month and all around OV days - funny that!   

I really don't know what's wrong with me! I LOVE my husband and I couldn't have married to anyone better. We get on so well and make each other laugh so much (sometimes even during BMS - sorry TMI!)
but we never have enough sex. I know BMS has a lot to answer for this but I can't seem to change the way things are anymore. I feel like if I'm not ovulating there is no point in having sex - how wrong is that? 
Is there anything i can take to increase my libido?  

Purps:   

Almod: Looking forward to meeting you on Friday hon. I'll PM you once we know where we are meeting. Any ideas Tracey?

Zuri: I also get sod all from my friends so you are not alone hon. xx


xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix I don't think you're alone with the sex issue. What you have just said could have come from me too word for word! I worry my libido will never come back either and even worry now because BMS is not even needed anymore!

X


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Girls

Zuri.  Congrats on being PUPO.  I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad.  I find the first week is OK but the second week you can't stop wondering if you are pg or not.

Littlejen.  Enjoy your weekened with the twins.  We need a new photo when you get back.

Anne.  I am so glad your solicitor thinks Jason has a good case.

Pix/Almond. Do you want to eat or just have a drink?  If the former, I have wanted to try Ping Pong for a while.

Pix.  I feel the same about sex as you, we can talk about our fridgitity on Friday!

Purple.  Hope your scan brings more good news.

I am at work, although I dont' know why.  Marcus would have been 7 today and I should be at home having a birthday party for him not here trying to take my mind of things.
Or supporting my husband.  Not only am I crap mother not being able to protect my child from harm, I am a crap wife too.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Tracey - Please don't say that! You are not a crap mother or wife! You are a fantastic woman that has already been through so much... a survivor! 
It's natural you are feeling fragile today... but we all respect and admire you very much hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Nooooooooooooooo, don't ever say that. You are an AMAZING mom, a lovely wife and a lovely friend.  
For little Marcus    

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey darling you are a WONDERFUL wife and WONDERFUL mother, you are one of the strongest most lovely ladies I have ever ever met so please no more of this      Is there any chance you can you go home now?? I am thinking of you all and little Marcus honey


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Tracey!! aww please don't think like that about yourself you are a wonderful mum and wife. I know its easy to be down on ourselves at times like this and the grief takes over but of course you are not a bad mum xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey hon we all know how amazing you are please don't do this to yourself.    
I wish I was there to give you a real hug   Go home if you can. Sod work today! 
You need a cuddle from your hubby and little Max.

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Tracey        . I know your not a crap mother or wife, I know it.  Your an amazingly good person with a huge heart.  I'm so so sorry, this must be such a hard day for you.  You mentioned once you never had any counselling when Marcus died - I found this amazing and couldn't believe you are so strong.  I know it's another thing to fit into your already busy life, but maybe you should think about having something say every 2 weeks.  Start by asking for an NHS referral, you may need to try a couple of people until you find someone you are happy with.  Tracey hon, super woman is not real... it's not realistic.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sam.  Can you find me a counsellor who can bring him back?
I do know what you mean.  Another friend was saying that we need couple councelling to deal with all the things we have had to put up with over the last 5 years; Steve's injuries, Steve not working, me spending all my time nagging him and being a control freak, losing Marcus, the miscarriages etc
My feeling about couselling is that it can just open a can of worms that might be better left closed.
Also, where would I find the time.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Tracey -


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey hunny, there are no words that can bring your beautiful son back, but you are not a crap mother or a crap wife, you are a phenomenal woman who has been through some incredibly tough times, things no one should have to go through, and yet you remain a caring loving thoughtful human being! 

I think you're an inspiration to all!

Try and get out of work and go home and be with Max and DH. you need their arms around you today!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri/Pix - my view is that IF really impacts your sex life.  First off, there is the stress.  Second, I think that if docs tell you (rightly or wrongly as the case may be) that you have slim to no chance of conceiving and you are in your childbrearing years you feel horrible and less of a woman.  Whether or not this is conscious I think it goes a long way to putting you off sex - nobody wants to have sex if they feel insecure about their womanliness.  I think it is an issue for a lot of people. 

Tracey - please don't be hard on yourself.  You are wonderful in every way.  This must be a tough day and I agree you should try and go home.  And my heart breaks with your comment on the counsellor and bringing him back... 

Sam - I too hope AF stays away for 9 months for you but I am glad you have a plan if not and you are right that your Lister cycle is not your only option 

Anne - Jinemed is getting close..  

Purple - I cannot tell you how pleased I am that things are going so well now that you are at a new clinic!  I knew it!!! 

Bit of a me post now.  I feel really a bit guilty for posting this after all you ladies are going through but I got a positive HPT with First Response Early Result yesterday on 2 separate tests, one in the late morning and one at about 3pm.  I also got positives this morning with my first wee and at 11.30am.  However, all lines are VERY faint (though they are pink and not evaporation lines) and today's lines seem lighter than that at 3pm yesterday (the one yesterday morning is lightest of all) so I a bit worried that this may turn into a chemical pregnancy.  I am only at 10 days post ovulation so I know I am testing very early and my levels are going to be very low still anyway and a lot may depend on the wee sample.  So the fainter lines today may be explained by that, but is does not stop me worrying!  I am going to try and hold off testing for the rest of today (although I may well not manage it) but will test again tomorrow with my first wee.  I have some cramps but they are not really like AF cramps.  The reason I tested so absurdly early is that my usual pre-AF cramps failed to appear at their usual time.  My (.Y.) also also very very slightly sore at the sides and my temperature rocketed today.  I would hold off on any congrats until I see the lines darkening but I did want to tell someone - not even DP knows about this!!!  And for the record if this sticks I do know that I am bloody lucky and it's bloody unfair.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Tracey hon, please try not to be so hard on yourself.  Anniversaries are always tough but you are a great mum, wife and a fantastic supportive fertility friend to all of us on here!  Would you feel better at home? If so don't feel bad about packing up and shooting off, I'm sure the boss would understand.  If on the other hand you feel that you would prefer the distraction of being at work then don't beat yourself up for that either, do whatever you need to get you through the day ok sweetie. Sending     for you, DH and Max and of course,  a little  for Marcus

xxx

Oh just seen your response re counselling. In all honesty honey it sounds like that can is already open and the worms are crawling around all over the place.  Problems don't just go away because we ignore them and they often get worse.  When you feel comfortable enough with the idea of counselling, you will find the time and with the right counsellor you guys will be able to work through the issues and break any patterns of behaviour that might actually be contributing to the problems...  The whole point of counselling is not to try and put things back the way they were, it's more to help us deal effectively with the way they are now. Does that make sense?  I hope I'm not sounding too patronising, cos that's not the intention, I just want you to know that the right counsellor really can help.  

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Jen

welcome back and tentative congrats whether you want them or not!   Hope DP can cope seeing as he's only just starting to come back on board with the whole TTC thing!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ no congrats yet as you requested but know I'm     for you! hope that line gets darker over the next few mornings!!!

DP will have to get his head around it now!   

     

Well done sweetie well done xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jen- I just have to say congrats hun, I am keeping everything crossed for you  

 Nix


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! LJ - it sounds like you've done it! A cautious whoo-hoo! Now, just how many peesticks do you have in the house?  

Tracey - the grief will make you irrational, and logically you know that - what on earth are you supposed to do but grieve? Cut yourself some slack - you mustn't entertain thoughts that you somehow should be doing something - nothing, as you say, will make it better.
But a counsellor would help you deal with the catatonic state you will be in, and let you grieve without all these self-punishing thoughts. At least then you could just grieve for what you have lost, without all this self-blame.
I am a self-blame queen too - I think it's bred into women - but it's getting in the way of being able to mourn your lovely son. It's ok to fall apart - you don't have to hold everyone together. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Can you not get a quick blood test today? They can tell you the result within an hour. xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey the decision to do counselling is a difficult one, I have felt the same as you at times. Everyone copes differently. Having said that it sounds to me like maybe there is something coming to the surface which could do with a forum for discussion, it sounds like you need reassurance at the moment and it really could bring you and Steve closer as he may well be holding in alot of pain too. In terms of finding time, it is so tricky but as Sam says you don't have to do it every week.

Sorry if I am waffling, feeling a bit helpless here attached to the keyboard when all I really want to do is give you a big hug


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix - work is just too busy right nor or I would.  I could try doing that tomorrow.  Do you know where I can go?  I'm not a patient at any clinic?

Thanks all!

Miranda - 7 First Response Early Result; 2 clearblue digis and 2 cleablue ordinaries  

tracey - please try and go home.  You need some time my sweet


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: You can try -

The Doctor’s Laboratory/Wimpole street - 020 7460 4800 ( 4 hours)
The Birth Company – Harley Street 020 7725 0528 (4 hours)

There is another place that i've been which gives you the results in under an hour but stupid me lost the number and I can't remember what they were called!   I'll keep looking and let you know when I find out hon. Oh you are in London buy the way - aren't you?   

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

yes - I am in London.

I tried the doctor's laboratory before for something else and they told me a test had to be through a doc.  I'll look into the Birth Company but I think I'll probably see the state of the line tomorrow and take it from there!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Found it! These guys can tell you the results in 45mins. 
The London Welbeck Hospital
27 Welbeck Street
020 7935 6650/6680

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey - I know I would be the last person you might need but if you want to meet for a drink and a chat after work today I'll be more than happy to see you hon. 
Let me know. 

Ps: I won't charge you anything!  

xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Tracey, really sorry to hear you're so down. I think counselling is worth trying. I had counselling for 14months after DH died, it wasn't just for grieving for the loss of him or our children, it was also the shock and trauma of witnessing the sudden, unexpected and traumatic death of a loved one. I felt I had failed him because, despite my efforts, I wasn't able to resuscitate him. You never get over it but you learn to live with it and learn to grieve when you need to. For me it was also a private place to go to let out my anger and tears whilst trying to retain a professional and unemotional manner at work. 

I also tried Neuro-Linguistic Programming with a professional but I think it was too early for me following his death and I didn't cope with that mentally. It might be worth considering though.

Lightweight xx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Tracey - can't add any more wise words to those already said by these wonderful women.  Just remember that you are one of the wonderful women on this site who is amazing in the support and friendship that you offer others - without even knowing them!  This being the case, I cannot even entertain the thought that you are at all a "crap" mum or wife.  Today is sh!tty for you and you need to be kind to yourself.  OF course you will be horribly sad - that is normal so please don't go beating yourself up for being normal.  The whole blame thing is typical of women and again, should not be done not least cos it solves nothing.

I am with Nix regarding counselling and, having been counselled quite a bit in my adult life, can honestly say it helps.  It is not necessary to go every week - just give it a go and see what you think.  Am sure it will help bury those wriggly worms.  Sending you big hugs.           

LJ - exiting news.  Keep us posted! 

WW X


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

quick post from me - sorry, I haven't been on but have been lurking for a while. Am officially 'depressed' and signed off work (see gp again tomorrow - think I'll ask for another week off, as although things are starting to look brighter I canonly do a limited amount of being sociable and appearing 'happy' at any one time. I am trying not to be too hard on myself, and the prozac does seem to be making a difference, and the fertility doc did say that taking it should not be a problem....

firstly - Lainey - huge congrats and I am alongside everyone else hoping an praying that things are now on the right track for you.

Zuri - congrats on being PUPO and glad you made it through ET without weeing on the doctor. I read about someone actually doing that on one thread here, and now anytime I am in that position I struggle not to laugh (and that would be pretty much fatal for my bladder control)   Hoping you get the right result this time and don't have to worry about changing docs or clinics...

Ali - hope Thailand is great

Little Jen - good to see you back again, and hope DP's temporary uncertainty has resolved itself fully by now!! Best of luck for tomorrow am and is there any particular reason why you have 11 HPTs at home? I will be loging on first thing to check for news...

Tracey -   I am so sorry to hear you are (a) grieving and (b) doing so at work and (c) thinking you are a useless person - you KNOW this isn't true, but it is hard to keep your 'logical' head on when you are feeling crap. Anniversaries must be particularly hard to cope with, and losing a child is such a huge huge loss. There would be something wrong if it didn't affect you, especially today. I saw what you wrote about counselling - it can be hard to feel it will help, when what you want is for life to have been different. I see a counsellor myself, and at times it has really helped me, but at other times (eg during and immediately after the failed cycle this year) I couldn't go - I just felt too crap and needed to allow myself to feel like that for a while. I have found she helps, though, and helps me to figure out what my priorities are, and sometimes to  (try at least) not to give myself such a hard time for everything. Thinking of you and hoping you will feel better about yourself too - we all know how wonderful you are, and I am sure your family do too. YOU just need to believe it!!

Pixie, Nix, beachgirl, Anne, Anna, Fishy, Mags, Almond and Hazlenut (i think of you both together for some reason!), Lightweight, Malini and everyone else I have missed out/mispelt name hello and I hope you are all doing ok. I will try to post a bit more regularly (and maybe keep up with where people are) - my concentration and memory are improving a bit (that prozac stuff clearly does make a difference) - but am still not back to my usual cheery self. 
Love to all
elinor xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Elinor- Sorry you've been so down hun, I hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Pix  

Elinor - sorry you have been feeling so down.  I hope things pick up soon!

Tracey - are you doing any better?

LW - I didn't know you had lost a DH. I am so sorry,


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Afternoon,

IF is evil.  I recognise that you all know that but I feel it is necessary to reiterate it after reading those last posts.

Tracey - I am   with you.  There is no reason or explanation or sense for what has happened to you.  That alone takes a horrendous amount of work to accept - do you ever?- and then all the other emotions: grief, anger, loss, sadness, fear and so many more than I cannot fathom or imagine, what do you do with these?  The fact that you wake up and function is something on its own but that you do it with humour, love and joy is remarkable.  If I could change one thing today - and I know many worthy causes - it would be to flip a switch so that you could see what we see in you: a wonderful, compassionate woman.  And I 'see' that over the internet so those who know you in real life must be struck down with your loveliness.  We are grieving with you - nothing close to how you feel - but just a little bit and I hope all those small gestures add up to something of worth and value to you.


Elinor - Sorry you're so low.  I get it all too well.  I hope the intervention and time off help you.  
  

Much love to you all,

Malini xx

PS LJ, now, I really, really want to be like you.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Tracey -    You are an amazing person, so brave and strong so please don't beat yourself up.  You couldn't have protected Marcus, it was the actions of others that brought him to harm.  You have nothing to reproach yourself for.  Unfortunately, there are times when it is just not possible to protect our family and that is the bit that is hard to take, you couldn't have avoided it hun, it wasn't your fault  

Counselling might bring you and DH together so you are singing from the same hymn sheet.  It sounds like you are both grieving in different ways and are not really connecting at the moment.  Counselling may help you to realise that, although your coping strategies are different, you both FEEL the same.  I also suspect your DH has guilt issues??  Hope I'm not speaking out of turn, just trying to help.  I am here if you need me hun.  Thinking of you, DH and little Marcus  

LJ -    You deserve a baby hun.  Please don't think we would begrudge you.  No, it isn't "lucky" to get a natural BFP quickly, it is normal.  You forget, we are all freaks on here    Good luck lovely, test lines can vary wildly so don't worry too much yet.  Do one in the morning and let us know the outcome   

Elinor - sorry to hear you are so down.  Take care of yourself  

L x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LJ, I am very tentatively excited for you.  You have cheered me up.

I have managed to persuade myself to go home half hour early - woo hoo.

Back later


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Elinor : I'm so sorry things have been so difficult for you. I thought of using Prozac many times but wasn't sure how it would affect things but I know many fertility docs in Turkey are prescribing women with anti-depressants and getting better results once women are more relaxed about the whole thing. I hope you get over this difficult time very soon hon.   

Tracey: I'm glad you are feeling better hon


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini you have such a lovely way with words, your posts are always so touching (and that's coming from a self proclaimed hard nosed northerner)  

Tracey   

LJ - exciting news!! I don't think anyone would begrudge you, I think non of us would wish what we go through on anyone else - well..... there is a friend.....hehe but I wont go there  but you are very caring and understanding and know what it feels like to go through IF as you went through it closely with your sis

Elinor really sorry you are feeling so down, I hope the prozac can get you back on track - I was on them years ago and they can work xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you are on your way home Tracey.  Hope you have a nice relaxed evening with some well needed and greatly deserved cuddles from Max and DH.

Elinor - sorry things are so hard for you just now.  I take anti-deps too and they do help.  Just getting out from under that dark cloud is sooo liberating.  Things suddenly get into perspective as well which is great.  My doc argues that it is better to be happy and relaxed while trying to conceive than sad and wound up, stressed, bitter and sad.  He reckons that as soon as I become preggers (how positive is he!) I won't need them anyway as I will be stupidly happy!  Just out of interest, do you also suffer from bad PMS mood swings?  

Won't be on later as going out AGAIN!  

Nice evenings to all.

WW X


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

LJ - Congratulations!! This is it - no doubt about it.      Thanks for telling us before DP!

Tracey      . I'm one to talk. I KNOW I need counselling to deal with POF, but I haven't done it - it's just time I could be spending researching how to get me pregnant. But I know at some point I need to do it. For my two pence worth, I think maybe counselling for you alone for a while at least, rather than couple counselling. I do leave some things unsaid with my DH, I'm not a big believer in putting everything out there if it will just ruin our happiness. Oh Tracey, I wish I could just come and give you a big hug. You are a wonderful wonderful person. I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine what a difficult day this is for you.

Sam xxx

Girls, I wanted you to look at the bottom of this thread and see these inspirational women!

Pregnant with POF FSH 110, Pregnant with twins! FSH 57 
http://www3.fertilethoughts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638883

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Tracey, I can't really find words to say anything remotely useful to you, but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you. I haven't been through half of what you have but I relate to the way you spoke about yourself and it reminds me how cruel and dishonest our minds can be (telling us we're useless, that things are our fault etc etc) at the time when we need them to be the opposite. I have had counselling and different forms of help and for me that is some of the massive value in it, to challenge my thinking and show how it can be my worst enemy. From what I have seen on here, you are one amazing and kind and funny and smart woman and I would imagine you are a fantastic mother. Glad you are getting out of work early   Looking forward to meeting you on Fri and I am always up for eating   ...

Elinor - sorry you are having such a hard time, but glad you are starting to see some light. I have taken ADs before, made a big difference to me. WW - agree 100% with what you said

LJ - tentative congrats - hope that line gets darker! I would guess it is too early to be worrying about the darkness of the lines yet, as Lainey said? I have to confess to being horribly jealous   I still find it hard to hear about people getting pg naturally because it reminds me of what I am missing and what I thought would be my story but what now feels like a total impossibility for me. But would not wish this pain on anyone and certainly do not begrudge you - thank god for sensitive people like you who understand us non-normals! Good luck tomorrow morning and hope tonight not too stressful for you. 

I'm feeling miserable after horrible work and then being faced with a very pg woman at work, we were looking at our new work building and in she walked and I was already feeling upset and then I just had to leave and came back and shut my door. Some days are just hard aren't they  
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Almond - I'm so sorry your having a bad day at work, that's horrid. Your description of what our brains do when we are down really struck a chord with me, like when we are down we "gather" all the other bad things to lump together on top of it. Try to be detached to work, your too good for them anyway and my guess is if it wasn't for IF, you wouldn't be working in that job anyway. Try to see it for what it is - just a job. A job that in the larger picture of your life really isn't important, and that when you leave you won't spend even a nano second a day thinking about. A job to see you through this difficult time. What I'm trying to say is put the jobs importance in the greater journey of your life in perspective, and then don't let it this tiny spec of a job bother you.   

This website is very useful. This link gives an excellent description of the different IVF methods used for poor responders. 
http://www.highfshinfo.com/whatshouldiknowaboutprotocols

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I just wanted to say what wonderful women you all are.

I will seriously think about the counselling. Just not sure how to find one I gell with.

I don't want you to worry that I am down all the time 99 per cent of the time I am happy and grateful for having max.  Anniversaries are just points in time that remind yoy of what you have lost.

Pix, thanks for offering to meet me. On my way to pick up Max now. see you friday. is ping pong ok? if so I will try and book.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam: Both links are great! Thanks for posting them.    

Tracey: Ping Pong sounds great hon - I love dim sum! Don't worry - I'll call them now and book a table for 6.30pm. xx

Almond:   I'll give you one of these when I meet you on Friday. 

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey: Ping Pong only accepts bookings for 8 people or more   what shall we do? xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - that link is great and she is so right; the human body is amazing and knows so much more than the docs!

People have said they wouldn't wish IF on anyone.  I feel guilty but I sort of would wish it on the doc who first saw my sister and told her she had zero chance, was untreatable etc.  I find it very hard to forgive someone who made my normally happy and optimistic sister feel so utterly crushed and defeated.  I sometimes feel that if this doc had an inkling of what IF was like he might have taken the trouble to really understand how complicated it is and how you can never say any case is hopeless.  If just for one second he could stand in the shoes of one of his patients I think it would do him good!!!  I don't think he has learned - he has never admitted he gave Kate inaccurate advice, even after she  sent him a picture of Ollie and Millie!!!  

My view on counselling is that it is very individual.  It has never worked for me but CBT did.  It really is horses for courses.  I found that talking about things just didn't change them and CBT was much more "practical" so it made sense to me.  Buth other people find counselling a terrific help - I don't think you can judge.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

LJ


> People have said they wouldn't wish IF on anyone. I feel guilty but I sort of would wish it on the doc who first saw my sister and told her she had zero chance, was untreatable etc


      Hhhmmmmm, maybe if ALL bad RE's were struck with high FSH, we may end up with a bit more focus and a few more solutions.........

I'm signing off now girls - I've been researching pretty much ALL DAY!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi it's me again!

Hey Tracey, finding a counsellor that you get on with shouldn't be too onerous. I think the British counselling association website - http://wam.bacp.co.uk/wam/SeekTherapist.exe?NEWSEARCH - even has a thingie where you can search by region or speciality, and there's another bit where you can read thru the different types of therapists to pick one that you think will be most suited to you. Then it's just a matter of calling them and making the appointment. If you go and you don't gel with the person, well that's ok. You're not in a desperate hurry to find the right one so you just say thanks and bye and try the next one. Or you might get lucky and find the first person is exactly right... Either way, all that matters is that you get the right person and that you can start to make a change  

Now, a quickie for those of you on anti-d's can you pls tell me which one your docs prescribed? I seem to remember reading a report somewhere about a particular anti-d actually being prescribed for ttc, particularly when there are immune issues at play but I'm buggered if I can remember which one it is... I think I need some help in any case, regardless of whether it's recommended for use while ttc or not so if it comes down to it, I'll just ask for prozac I think.

ps



sam22 said:


> LJ
> 
> 
> > People have said they wouldn't wish IF on anyone. I feel guilty but I sort of would wish it on the doc who first saw my sister and told her she had zero chance, was untreatable etc
> ...


Yeah! What they said!
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Just checking in b'cuz truthfully I am addicted to you all!!!  Thank you Zuri for saying such a nice thing about me.  I like hard-nosed Northerners (not that I believe you are one ;-)!  I married one and he is the light of my life even when he grumbles about everything and seems to dislike so many regions of his own precious 'the North' because these places are about 40 minutes away from his home   

Big hugs Tracey.  

Thanks for those links Sam.

 and   to you all.  

Malini xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

And Almond - I am sorry about the rotten day at work.  If only I could wrap you in cotton wool and keep you away from emotive situations so that your heart could heal.  Truthfully, I wish I could do that for all of us.  Don't think my CBT counsellor would be too impressed that I still think that hiding/running/retreating is  'a-okay' but alas life is NOT a box of chocolates.  M xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini where abouts is your hubby from up north?


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Atherton - btwn Wigan and Bolton - and you wld think it is the centre of the universe


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ahhh right, I am from further further up north - North East/North Yorkshire x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah. I thought Pi and Tracey were going out for a rejuvenating game of table tennis, to batter through your troubles together and get your bodies fit for fertility, and then, pop goes my bubble!

I take it Ping Pong is a restaurant where you're going to stuff down vast quantities of Chinese?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I am sitting here weeping...
with joy for lainey and sorrow for tracey.

Tracey I too know that i need counselling and have even got as far as discussing it with dh.  But like you I'm too scared to let the lid off my emotions when i can get through day to day.  You have been through so much and are such a  generous, big hearted loving woman.  be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve.

We probably all need to take our own advice and stop giving ourselves such a hard time!

Lots of love
Donkey xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, LJ - wanted to say a tentative congrats, look forward to tomorrow's POAS result  

Tracey, what can I say other then I do know exactly how hard the anniversaries are and how difficult it is not to keep punishing ourselves with thoughts that we failed our little one's.   As a mother there is an inbuild program to protect them and when you suffer the loss of a child, no matter that you know 'logically' that it was not your fault, the loss is so devastating that you look for answers in the way of what if's and if only's.

I personally am tired of trying to carry on my life as 'normal' without him, it takes a lot of time and energy to do so as I suspect you know only too well. I know I haven't grieved totally yet with the coroners inquest (there was suspicion of medical negligence) that only took place last year and my anger with the hospital over the uncertainty about his care.

Also not being able to have another child easily like yourself at the moment also seems to add to that pain as I'm sure it does yours. My husband and I have also been at odds over coping with the loss, I feel he hasn't been able to support me but know he just can't handle it himself, let alone me.

I have got a limited few sessions with a counseller paid for by work. I have to say that it really DOES make a difference if you gel with them. I would love to carry on with her privately but can't afford the cost.

I did initially have a few counselling sessions on the NHS but didn't find that useful. I am now waiting for some more with someone different. Having had the experience of someone good, it has given me hope that maybe I might strike lucky with the next one.

I have realised that I need to let the pain out, but I am scared because as you know it does feel very overwhelming to do that, the right counseller will help you do that as well as help restore your shattered confidence, my confidence has hit an all time low and the current counseller is able to help me with that.

Everyone does things differently but we try to mark the anniversaries in some way, usually by letting off some balloons, on his birthday putting up some cards and decorating the grave with flowers. I try to think of his birthday as a celebration of his life. His angel day anniversary I find a lot harder to cope with because obviously nothing positive about that day.

You are not a crap wife and mother, you are a mother trying to pick up the pieces after losing your child the best you can to try to gain some equilibrium in your life once more. It is extremely difficult but please realise that you don't have to do it alone. As well as the conseller there are some very good websites (you may know already) but if you don't I can certainly recommend one particular one if you want to PM me. Some people get so much support from this particular site that they don't feel the need for a couseller and this could well end up being the right thing for you.

It is bl00dy unfair that Marcus is not having a birthday today at home with you and your family, where he should be, I am glad that you managed to go home early to be at home with DH and little Max. 

I hope the rest of the day passes as peacefully as it can.

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Kazzie / Tracey   thinking of both of you and blown away by your courage and honesty

Sam / Malini - thank you for your lovely posts which really helped. I hate IF but I'm so grateful for the people I have met through it, Hope you both have a lovely evening. Sam by the way that link which summarises all the different protocols is brilliant, thank you

Pix / Tracey - looking forward to stuffing my face with Chinese. We are meeting quite early arent we so would we just get a table if we turn up? 

Donkey  

Nix - I will pm you re the anti-depressants

Hope everyone has a good evening 
xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone
Had in ok day today, went to work, didnt feel well but got through it and everyone was lovely.Least when you feel sick you dont have the energy to worry about much at all....

Sarah - Tried you tonight sweetie, I am out tomorrow eve. I could try you at lunchtime tomorrow?
What a shame! I cant make the 4th April! Going up North East for weekend. I could meet you before if you like lets chat. Loved the colonic discription! x

Nix - thanks for that, at the moment the worst bit is feeling sick constantly and foggy head. The 'vajajyjay' (how sweet) is infected but so far not as bad (so will try the vinegar treatment before it has a chance to get out of control..) as my stomach and foggy head, but hey the symptoms change all of the time! 'the mirena IUS' sounds pretty grim. No sugar at all in any form, but still feeling sick. Know that I need to rest and being off yesterday helped then I felt yuk again today. It takes time to clear in the meantime, on  my iron tablets and FLor essnce (a natural cleanser) as well as the other various supps I take.

Kitty - thanks for your tips again too, have been taking it with vit c. Generally I found Gps to be in denial about candida, certainly with little knowledge of it. My GP now is pretty good. 

MissyG - fingers crossed your private healthcare will cover it. It seems unfair that they can reassign the treatment as fertitlity when it was originally something else. Get your Erin Brokovich head on girl! You have had a very hard time of it. Wishing you all the best
X

Ally - hope you have a fantastic (and sexy!) holiday!

jjfertility - wishing you a fantastic holiday too!

Zuri - I am so pleased for you! Your bladder story was hilarious! I am crap with a full bladder, no control! Dont know what I will be like in my 70's! And good luck on the 2ww!

Sam - just saying HI.

LittleJen_ Lovely to have you post and I am so glad you are turning the corner with DP. You mustnt feel guilty sweetie I am delighted for you and hope those lines get stronger!

Pix - IF puts a big strain on things, takes the shine off. Maybe take the pressure off yourself about it and it'll come back naturally when you are ready. LJ is right, it takes its toll on us women (the terminology the docs use...) makes us feel less like sexy women. I told my DH I get horny on sun hols, and the penny finally dropped with him that HE SHOULD TAKE ME ON A HOL which I have been asking for all the time only!

Tracey - Sweetheart. Please dont be hard on yourself. After what you have been through you get to be as 'crap' (I am sure you are not) as you want for a long time and especially on important dates like today. You need to take care of yourself too....grieving the loss of Marcus is a long process, you are doing so well sweetheart! RE Counselling: I had bereavement counselling, you are right it is very hard. I spent most of the first 8 sessions crying more or less constantly andI cried during every session after. The crying diminished over time. The counselling went on from Aug - April, at first once a week then every two then every three/4 weeks. It did help me enormously, I have no doubt about that, during those bleak days it was my refuge. Didnt always want to go cause I knew I would be upset but it stopped me from getting upset at other times, in the wee small hours or at work. You can get phone counselling too.


Elinor- Sorry you've been struggling, really hope you feel a bit better soon

Almond - I am sorry you have had a tough day 

Karen - your post has really moved me x
x


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Just popping onto send a   to Tracey.

LJ - a cautious congrats. Keeping fingers crossed for you.  - Lovely to see you back on here!

Zuri - good luck on your 2WW!

Sam - thanks for posting the links.  It's nice to be in the company of women who are as obsessive about research as I am!

Lots of love to you all  

I'm on my hols to Vietnam on Friday night (can't wait!) so I'll be out of action for a while.  I'll be back after Easter. In the meantime I'll be sending lots of good vibes and hoping for some good news stories on this thread when I'm back.

Jess xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quick post...

Jess - you will LOVE Vietnam.  I went there with DP last year and it is fabulous!

I tested again this morning and the line is still so very faint that I don't know what is going on.  I have decided to go and have a beta test done so I know where I stand!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies!

Hope the weather where you are is more cheerful than it is here in Lux – grey and miserable.  Am leaving early today to go to UK for weekend so am pleased about that – just hope it is sunnier in Ipswich!!!

Almond, I hope you have a better day at work today.  It is awful when work is bad as it is really where you spend most of your life – shocking though that thought is!  I have often been told (by our HR Manager to think that “it is ONLY a job” but that is difficult as to us lot, it is also the only way we can keep affording treatment so bit of a vicious circle really.  Just don’t let the [email protected] grind you down hon – weekend soon!!

Sam – thanks a lot for the useful links – very helpful.

Nix, the AD I take is called Sipralexa and Dr says that it is fine for TTC but possibly need to stop taking if fall pg as MAY affect bone development.  Only a MAY as tests are inconclusive apparently so I figure risk can’t be that great.  I get no side effects whatsoever and have been told it is also very good for bad PMS.

Jess – wishing you a good holiday filled with lots of fun!

Good luck with test LJ - let us know before DP how it goes!!!!

Hi to everyone else – you all continue to amaze me!

Love WW X


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just had beta taken - did another tests when I got the office and this one was a glaring positive so I am hopeful.  DP still knows nothing!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats LJ thats great news and so glad you have not had to go down the same horrible IF path as your sister x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

had 3 pregnancy announcements today over 3 different threads that I am on so am hopeful for a lucky few months for us all


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ:  Congratulations!!!        
I can't believe DP still knows nothing though!! When are you going to get your beta result? Are you planning on telling him after getting the blood results?

xx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls
can't read back yet but I will asap

Have  just seen LJ's news- Congrats Mrs, you deseve it  


back as soon as poss

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Just trying to catch up after a few days in Barcelona (work unfortunately) but 3 bits of news jumped out at me.

Lainey Lou - Wahey, so happy for you, made me   when I saw your news, sorry you had to go through such a rollercoaster to get to this point though!

Purps - so so pleased things are going to plan, you deserve it  

LJ - Very very happy for you that you don't have to go through the IF journey    CONGRATS!!!

J x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Kazzie - your post made me    Both you and Tracey have been through so much, I am in awe of the pair of you.  I struggle to cope with my IF and m/cs, let alone dealing with the huge losses you two have.  I don't know if I have said this before but Joshua is beautiful and I am so, so sorry for your loss.  I can not imagine what it has been like for you, it must seem impossible to bear at times.  Sending you (and Tracey) lots of love and healing.  You will never forget your precious boys but maybe time will help heal the wounds a little so that the pain is more manageable. 

Almond -   sorry you had a tough day 

LJ -   the beta comes back high  

Ally/jj - have great holidays.  Come back refreshed and relaxed but not too brown   

Mags - hope you are feeling better soon  

Jal - welcome back  

Zuri - that's the spirit.   

Hi Anne, Wing Wing, Malini  

I am trying to keep positive and have even added a ticker to my profile, might as well, may be the only chance I get    Struggling a bit.  Still such a long way to 12 weeks.  Keep seeing peoples 12 wk scan pics on pg board and am green with envy.  

So near and yet sooooooo far.

Lainey x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Havent posted here in sooooooooo just having a quick read and.........

LJ - Oh, that is wonderful news.....  LOVE IT...........!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Having a bad day girls so will be popping in and out.



Lainey  

Pix  

Purps- Hope scan is good today


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

What's up Anne?  Anything I can do?

Purps - sorry, didn't know you are having a scan today.  Good luck hun


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You girls are amazing. Thanks for the messages and texts. We lit and released a sky candle for Marcus's birthday last night. They are baloon kind of things, you light a thing underneath which fills the baloon with hot air and it floats up into the sky. It was really nice.

Re the counselling, I am such an action orientated kind of person I think maybe CBT would be the best thing for me. I will do some research. To be honest, my idea of hell is sitting around talking about something without a proper end result. Which is a shame a I work for an organisation full of academics who like nothing better.

Mag, I think it was you who mentioned couselling through work, that reminded me we have HSA membership which entitles you to 6 free counselling sessions. I suppose I should at least try that a I have nothing to lose.

Pixie and Almond. Let's say meet at Ping Pong. As I am the closest and can get there anytime, I will get there for 6.25 and try and get a table. If they won't let me have one until the whole party is there I will just wait outside. I will tell them the name is Mohair so you know how to find me Almond.

Anne. Why are you having such a bad day. I hope it is work rather than personal?

Kazzie. I know I have said it before, but wanted to say again how sorry I am for your loss. It must be especially hard if you have unresolved issues/feelings about why. I am really luck in that I have none of these issues. The driver of the car which killed Marcus died himself poor lad and everyone in the hospital and the police were more wonderful than I could have imagined.

Lainey. Well done for putting a ticker up, I hope it means you are feeling at least a little bit positive. I know 12 weeks must feel like a lifetime away but you will get there darling. Will you go for any more private scans before your 12 weeks?

LittleJen.    You have supported so many of us on this thread, you deserve your BFP. I am just so pleased for you.

Jal. Did you manage to see any of Barcelona. I have wanted to visit for ages.

WingWing. I hope you have a nice weekend in Ipswich. Weather here in London is grey and cloudy but relatively warm.

Sam. It never ceases to amaze me how much research you manage to do. Thank for the links.



Donkey said:


> We probably all need to take our own advice and stop giving ourselves such a hard time!
> 
> Lots of love
> Donkey xx


but giving myself a hard time is what I do best


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless you Lainey- it's work stuff and Jason is having a bit of a mare with a course  he was meant to be going on next weekend in Birmingham that will help him get a good qualification to get a better job, but they've just f'ing cancelled Birmingham and said that if he wants to do the course on that weekend (which he does as we have commitments, the boys etc etc ) then he has to come to Milton Keynes..............SO, I have called them up as we booked it through my work to save on the VAT    and told them it's not on, very inconvenient and they need to pay for 2 nights accomodation  in MK or we will cancel.  Waiting for a response  

You ok hun?
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Bless Marcus and his little sky candle   
Just work stuff really hun but Jas having a bit of a day of sh!t too
Think he's getting down to be honest, he has had depression a few years ago so need to keep my eye on him
xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies.. sorry i have been a [email protected] poster lately but I do read lately, i just could not leave without giving

Anne... Lainey... Tracey... Kazzie ... huge hug    bless you all  

LJ.. tentative congrats honey xx

sorry i am not even gonna attempt any more personals, just send in you all lots of love and    

things are ok with me, adoption is coming along nicely hoping to go to panel in May for approval xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pops- Nice to see  you


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

My beta has come back at 13.

Apparently less than 10 is not pregnant and over 25 is definitely pregnant.  They have told me to come back on Monday but I am not hopeful.  Bascially, I tested positive with a urine test 2 days ago and I read that beta levels are supposed to double every 48 hours in early pregnancy.  If that is the case then mine would have been 6.5 two days ago and that would not have given a positive result on an HPT so I think my numbers can only be going down.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Lainey - yay you have a ticker!! can't believe it's only 7 weeks though feel like you have been on this journey so long and seems like 12 weeks already! I can only begin to imagine how stressed and exhausted you must be feeling waiting! can't wait to see that ticker there at 12 weeks proving that all is healthy xx

Anne - sorry you're not having a good day

Purps good luck for your can today xx

Hayleigh - wow 3 days till OTD - good luck x

Kazzie your post made a tough girl like me crack! you and Tracey really have been through so much hugs to you both xx

JJ wow Vietnam sounds lovely, we considered going there for honeymoon but ended up in malaysia - have a wonderful time

Ally same to you, hope you have a  wonderful time away

Mag - hope you are feeling better with the candida - glad i made you laugh with my bladder story

Right I have been writing this post for the past hour and a half, kept getting distracted by the phone so no doubt they'll be new new since writing

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Lj -    Don't know how it works really so can't help re the result.  Praying it comes back high on Monday.  The waiting is horrible though.

Anne - sorry you and Jase are having a crap time.  

L x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: I’m sure waiting is a killer but hang in there hon.   Didn’t you test early anyway?

Anne: You poor thing.   Hope things are better soon honey. 

Mrs Mohair! See you tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ-  

Pix & Tracey & Almond - I want to come tomorrow           
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes - I tested very early; I am only 11 dpo so who knows what is going on at this stage?

The waiting is hard.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: My beta was 0.1 after my failed IVF cycle in December.
13 is great for day 11 hon. Keep positive    

Anne: It would be lovely if you came too


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hang in there LJ - I am sure I will be returning to some great news!  

Just wanted to say goodbye to everyone (finally!!) I am going in an hour or so so honestly this is my last post now!! I will miss you all, hope to come back to some BFP's! 

Much love 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Bye hun, have a lovely time


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bye Ally - have a fantastic time sweetheart.    We'll miss you.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

LJ fingers crossed for a high beta on monday! I think it only doubles after OTD hunny so still feeling very positive for you

Ally enjoy your hols sweetie

Tracey   for you hun!

Zuri how did FET go hunny?

Anne hope your day got better?

Hello to everyone else sorry no more personals it's been a busy day and now have to do injections and off to pilates

Just to say scan went really well! Oestrogen levels are good, 6 good sized follies from 17-21mm 2 smaller ones! last injections before 7 this eve, trigger jab at 11pm then drug free day tomorrow and EC Sat!!!! OMG!!!!!!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Purps where has that time gone!!! can't believe EC is saturday and what great news on your follies! so happy for you

FET went well thanks, 2 of the 3 survived and have two one day two cell embies on board, gotta sit and wait again now 

x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

wow Purple that's great! hope you enjoy pilates tonight and also your jab free day  

Anne - hope your day got better. Wish you were coming tomorrow too, would be lovely to meet you if you happened to be popping to London  

Mags / WW - thanks for your lovely messages 

Pix / Tracey - which ping pong are we going to, I found 12 of them on the site maybe we can eat our way around all of them but I need to know where we are starting  

Tracey - last night sounds beautiful

Sorry no more personals just dashing on quickly. Hello to everyone!! 

This time next week I will be on my way to Canada yippee. Just tried on my ski pants though which was not such a good moment. Such flattering things  

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

LJ it's soooo early hon! Hang in there babes 
Almond - thanks for the PM lovie and I hope that today was a better day at work! 
Pops - glad to hear all's going well with the adoption
Hey Purps that's fantastic, well done you!  Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow 
Ally - hope you have a FAB time hon!
Zuri - thanks for the note on **, hope you're feeling ok and letting those embies settle in!
Anne - You go girl, kick their  !  Hope you get them to pay for the accommodation
Lainey - how're you feeling hon?
Tracey honey- that sounds like such a lovely tribute to Marcus!   Good luck with the CBT hon!  Also do you have private med insurance cos it's great if you can get counselling on BUPA or whoever! I went to the Priory back in '06 thank to BUPA!  Didn't see any celebs tho    
Hey Mag - how's yer gob? Maybe you could rinse it with vinegar  Would that help perhaps?  I won't ask about your vajayjay as that's a bit personal (and of course, we never overstep the boundaries on this board     )
Malini - bless your heart, I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting to protect people from harm. Well I would say that, I'm exactly the same! 

Sorry no more persos, feeling a bit wrung out as managed to work myself up into a complete state today. All because I didn't think to validate my train ticket before I got on the train to Paris this morning. Can you believe they wanted to fine me 25 Euros, of course I took exception to that having just paid 18 odd euros for my travelcard. I kept trying to explain that I'd PAID for the ticket, surely they could give a foreigner a break and forgive them for not realising that you need to find the stupid little machine and "composter" the ticket before getting on the train.  But the inspector was insistent and then was asking me to give him my passport! What?! Then the other 2 inspectors got on my case as well... That's when I lost my temper and raised my voice so the little sh1thead jobsworth d1ckless inspector called the cops to meet the train when it pulled into the station! Seriously! Even though I HAD a ticket, this [email protected] called the cops on me, claiming that I'd refused to give him any id (a blatant lie, which one of his @rsewipe colleagues actually backed him up about) and that I'd insulted him (unfortunately true, but I was provoked!)  I was so upset that I had an asthma attack on the platform, the coppers looked at the inspector and said words to the effect of "well done mate, look what you did", they clearly couldn't understand why they'd been called in the first place.  Anyway I started to calm down when I realised that I wasn't about to be carted off to a cell and recovered from the asthma attack and the cops left (as there was clearly no crime being committed!) and the inspector guy was farting around, taking his time writing out a fine (yes a fine) for having committed the heinous crime of not validating the ticket, and was refusing to give me back my travel card. So I walked off (still bawling by the way) as I was running late for the appointment which had brought me into Paris in the first place...  And then started hyperventilating when it was time to go home in case I bumped into the 3 stooges again.  It's hard enough to leave the house as it is, the last thing I need is a phobia about getting on the poxy train!
On the good side, 2 people offered me tissues for my disgustingly snotty nose and another came and tried to help me while I was on the train, actually trying to talk Mr @sshole out of giving me a fine/calling the cops, and a doctor who happened to be passing stopped on the platform to help me calm down enough to take my inhaler... fortunately or I'd have gone off on a "all French people are horrible" rant and climbed on the first Eurostar back to London.

The moral of this story is ALWAYS remember to validate your ticket at French rail stations! And that the majority of SNCF employees are @ssholes!

Oh and a mate's dad died of cancer earlier this week, another mate found out her sister has breast cancer, I found out a former colleague of mine is pregnant (unplanned of course), yesterday was the first anniversary of the death (SIDS) of my 7 month old cousin, DH found out that his bosses are spreading false rumours that he's been telling tales about a colleague in order to create a bit more tension (cos obviously things aren't tense enough right now) and are spreading more false rumours that DH isn't pulling his weight, probably in order to fabricate a sacking for gross misconduct just like what happened to Anne's DH Jason....  Sorry to moan but I had to let it out.  TFIF tomorrow, this has not been a good week. 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Nix Hun- What a horrible day you've had   , so sorry hun about all the **** and bad news you've had and poor DH, WFT is wrong with these [email protected] bosses? 
fcukers     
Take care hun


Ps, Got them to pay for a nights accomodation in Milton Keynes      


Hi Almond hun- Have a lovely time tomorrow  

Purps- WOW!!!!! I am SO SO pleased for you babe.  

Just had my hair trimmed and am just about to have my tea, beef medalions, baby jacket pots and roast veg


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

OOOOMMMMMMGGGGGGG Nix     Hopefully you'll laugh about it one day because that's one killer of a day..  what a week too.

Ally, Have a lovely holiday.

Purple, brilliant news on the follie count, it's looking good, I feelvery positive for you.

Zuri, Hope the 2ww flies by but but no doubt it won't and you'll worry for your sanity.

My new consultant plans to put me on Pergoveris for stimms..  I'm a poor responder and my egg quality sucked in my last cycle.  Has anyone used this / heard of it / knows why it's used instead of Menopur or should I expect to be taking menopur as well?

K x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh god Nix what a nightmare day poor you! sounds like it;s all just crashing down on you at the moment, I hope things pick up for you soon

Wing Wing pm'd me the other day and said we should have Euro meet up in Paris seeing as we can't make the UK ones, not sure it's viable for a day trip for me though but it would be a lovely idea then I could give you a big hug  xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG Nix.  why on earth would you have to validate a ticket after you bought it, surely they should come validated.  A friend at work is French and she is always telling me how things work better in France - clearly not.  Saying that, she is always saying how she dislikes Paris.
DH work sounds a nightmare too.  Shame this economic climate means people often have to stay in jobs they would ordinarily have left and found something better.
 about the announcements.

I don't have private healthcare unfortunately.  

Malini.  Thanks v much for the PM.  

Almond, the Ping Pong is the Southbank one.  Pix and I both go home via Waterloo so the location is very convenient.  Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.

Purple.  Fantastic news on your scan.  Good luck for EC.  They give you lovely heated gowns to wear at the Lister.
I hope you enjoyed your Pilates.  I go once a week and really enjoy it.  I just need to find the time and motivation to do some at home every day and maybe I will get a flattish stomach one day.  Actually I hope I get a big round stomach with bubba inside instead  

I am off to go swimming now.  Last week I went a couple of times and lost weight so I am hoping if I do the same again I will loose the 3lb I put on over the weekend so I can get back to the scales heading down rather than up.  Only about 6 weeks until my hols so not much time to get a bikini body.  I am determined that this year nobody will congratulate me on my pregnancy. 

Anne.  Well done on getting them to pay for accomodation


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah God, Nix! What an utterly sh!te day. You must be feeling really wobbly after all that. 

Purps - did I say congrats on the follies? Think I did, but I'm so mashed. EC soon - rah!

Hello all!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh purps - I'm so so so so so so so so so happy for your amazing crop!!!      This is such wonderful news.

Zuri - fingers tightly crossed for you too.  xxxxx

Tracey, Anne, Pix, Mir, Almond and everyone else on tonigh 

Nix - what a horrid day!  I've had some horror moments with those creatures that work on the Paris trains, honestly they really need to get a life.

Kitty - sorry I've never heard of those drugs so I'm no help puppet.

LJ - really hoping you get bigger better beta results on Monday.... you could always do a sneaky test Friday and see where they have gone.

Not much to report - have a really busy few days ahead of me so probably won't get to post too much.

LOL to you all!!

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, my only news.  CD40something, still no AF.  Such mixed feelings - one part of me wants to be happy (I "sort of maybe" ovulated on CD35) so am of course hoping I'm pregnant and am praying AF stays away .... the other half of me is hoping AF turns up ever again as I have POF, so my AF days are numbered.  If AF doesn't come, the Lister have said I can't do IVF.  I know they can give you drugs to "bring on" a period if your AF has gone AWOL, but frankly I've never heard of that resulting in anything but a disaster cycle.... so there is my crazy loopey mixed feelings about AF.

Lainey - I'm thinking of you hon, hope your doing well.

Sam xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies! 

Thank you for all the congratulations!!!! You are all so sweet and kind you make me   or maybe that's all the hormones, but you make me feel warm and fuzzy anyway!   

Tracey! I hope in a few months time WE are all congratulating you on your pregnacy hunny!!    You sound alot brighter today. Glad you let off that little lantern for Marcus, must have been very emotional but such a wonderful image ( I know the lanterns you mean and they float to heaven ) 

RE the conselling have you thought about the Child bereavement trust They are based in Wycombe but work nationally! they may be more keyed in to suggesting what could be helpful for you.

Pilates is lovely I go once a week the instructer is my friend who I made up with a few months ago so it's actually lovely! need to do more at home too though! ooh heated gowns sound lovely! 

NIX what a sh1tter of a day hunny! Wish i could have been there and sorted out them f*ckers for you!!! So glad that some nice people entered your day!!! otherwise I would have lost faith in humanity! Sending you a cyber hug hun!!!!!

Zuri congrats pupo lady!!!

Sam Don't give up hope hunny!!!      

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sam really sorry you are all mixed emotions with AF really hope it's AWOL for good reasons but can imagine your frustration and anxiety over it not showing up yet - I have no words of wisdom for you just a big  

I assume you go to acupuncture already? I know it can help regulate cycles

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

God is anyone else p1ssed off with the high stressed server! It's making me highly stressed!!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps yes it's really p!ssing me off at the moment, tempted to put a complaint in but didn;t know where?? this site is not private run and seems commercial, people pay for membership so you think they'd get themseves a decent server that could cope with the volume! after all do they not realise like you say that we are under enough high stress as it is


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri    do you think it might just be the hormones


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Probably Purps    do you mean the sever hormonal or me? if you mean me then yes!! i have been like a bear with a sore head for the past 3 days since starting the blasted pessaries again


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Girls, thanks for your lovely replies and comments about Joshua. 

Tracey - the balloon sounded lovely, I would definately try the free counselling sessions, they may definately help.  

Nix - what a sh1t day, no wonder you feel like coming home, sorry too about your sad announcements  

LJ, those FRER tests are extremely sensitive, I had a pos on them with a beta of 13 on a wed, they did not go negative until the Sunday after which I was diagnosed as a chem pregnancy. What I am trying to say is that it would have picked up minute amounts of HCG and it could very well just be that time is needed for the HCG to build up, you also could of had a late implanter as well so again time for the HCG to build up yet. The wed was 13DPO so your results may not be that low after all. I hope it turns out well for you    

Purps - congrats on your crop of follys, good luck for EC, can't wait to hear the results   

To everyone who is going or considering going to the Jinemed, how did you find out what your protocol and doctor would be? I am still trying to decide what to do for the best about where to go.

I am extremely tired and got to do one last 'deed' in a minute and thats also me done for the month too  
so I am going to sign of for now

take care love Karen xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks girls - weirdly - I'm actually feeling ok about the whole AF thing, just confusing as one minute I don't want it to come the next I do.  I'm feeling pretty ok the past couple of days - probably as I'm avoiding all pregnant \ fertile people 

Purps - you are such a darling for suggesting the Child bereavement trust to Tracey - Tracey this maybe a good place to start to ask for a referral to a counsellor who has experience.

I did talk to a counsellor a couple of weeks ago - I do know she is an excellent counsellor, but I have to say I didn't find it helpful as she has no knowledge of POF. I've decided when I do get around to doing it again, I'm going to only look at counsellors who have experience with POF, probably need to try a few before I can find one that I like.  I do know there is one on the NHS I can be referred too..... so I guess that will be my first try. Later though, I've too much to do for this IVF cycle first.

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

another quickie from  me   

Tracey- Well done on the swimming, and we ARE gonna be congratulating you this year on your pregnancy hun.  

Hi Sam, Zuri, Purps, Mira      

Karen- Hi love, re your Q about what protocol. All that happened to me was Romina emailed me a medical questionaire which she passes to the docs then the next day she emailed me back the Protocol (I am on Letrozole with 450 of Merional and cetrotide) along with the name of my doc.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Zuri, I meant me and you being hormonal, but maybe we infected the server


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I know a few of you from the Lister thread and have lurked a few times since my 1st cycle in November but wondered if you could give me some advice and support as my IVF was abandoned today due to a poor response. To give a bit of history...

I am having IVF as DH had a failed VR in 06. I had me 1st IVF/ICSI in Nov 08 and was expected to get a good response as AMH is 2.2 on the Lister scale (15.5 or something on other scale) and FSH was 7.5. I did SP with Menopur 225mg and on my first scan had 12 follies. On day 9 my Oestrogen stopped rising and only 3 follies progressed, I ended up with 5 at EC but 2 were immature. 

They decided for 2nd ICSI to do LP with Menopur 375mg and Synarel 2x twice a day which I started 17 days ago. On Monday I had my first blood and scans and my Oestrogen level was 300 almost the same as my pre-treatment level and I only had 2 follies. They increased the Menopur to 450mg and dropped the synarel to 1 x twice a day but today there is no change and they decided to abandon the cycle as I also need SSR  .

Jaya said she has another idea for my next cycle that she will discuss with me at the follow up, but obviously I am feeling   tonight as I have normal bloods and just dont know why I would have such a poor response. They wondered if it could be related to the very low calorie diet that I have been on since then new year, 300 cals a day and that maybe my body thinks it is being starved so was self preserving and not responding

If anyone has any help or advice, it would be gratefully received as i am feeling there is no hope at the moment if I dont respond to such a massive dose of menopur

Thanks, sorry for the me post, hopefully i will get to know you all better soon

Pam


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Pam, just wanted to say hi - we 'met' on the Lister thread back in Jan/Feb. My cycle was disastrous - see my signature. I am so sorry things are not going great - I am just off to bed but wanted to say hi and I know someone better informed than me will get back to you. Take care. 

Purple - fantastic news and lots of     for ec. 

Nix - wow what a horrible day - poor you. You have to validate tickets in Italy too - what is it all about!! 

Love to all.

Missy xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Pam, 

Lovely to see you on here   not many night owls on this thread but the ladies will be along in the morning probably with some advice for you!

Try and stay strong sweetie even though it's hard sometimes

Hugs

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Missy hunny!!

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Still sick and having to work due to the current situation there so by the time I get home I am so pooped that I have no energy to post properly.
just wanted to pop on to send a few personals:

Purple - OMG, how fantastic.  Thsi has gone like clockwork for you.  Enjoy tomorrow and every good wish for Saturday  

LJ -   that the numbers are going the right way  

Tracey - I am sorry that yesterday was such an understandably difficult day for you    Please dont feel that you did not manage to keep your child safe because what happened was not in any way your fault    The sky candle sounds gorgeous and perfect  

Kazzie - phew, last night tonight eh?    Big   to you and what you have been through.   

I am sure I have missed some important stuff off but please forgive me.  I feel pants


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali go to bed sweetie drink some water and get some Vit c down your neck, curl up with a hottie and have a good nights sleep

Hugs

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Tracey* - so, so sorry that you have had (and still have) so much to deal with, it must be so, so hard on days like yesterday    the sky candle sounds beautiful - remember seeing lots of them at a festival of light in Thailand - what a lovely idea to send one up in the sky for Marcus  I hope that if you do go down the counselling road that it really helps and that you find somebody you can gel with 

*Kazzie* - sending you huge    too - as Anne said, Romina will let you know protocol and doctor once they have studied your history and decided what they would think best for you  - good luck!   

*LJ* - woo!!! tentative congratulations sweetie and please hang in there re result on Monday - I think your beta actually looks okay for one so early - you could have a late implanter and as others said, it doesn't double until 14/15dpo (until the embryo is well implanted) - take a look at http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single for beta figures for successful singleton pregnancies 

*Nix* - sorry you had such a rubbish day (and a rotten week) sending you   

*Purple *- good luck for EC hon - so glad all is going so well for you - have a good feeling this time!   

*Zuri* - yay PUPO lady  - well done on your two transferred frosties - good luck and hope the  doesn't drive you too 

sorry for the flying visit and for the lack of personals - went to antenatal swim aerobics last night which I loved but have been cream-crackered all day - just packed stuff for a couple of days at MILs so better go to bed as off to Cambs in morning! Back on Sunday - hope you all have a lovely weekend 

xxxxxxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - due to start March '09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - March 2009 after another round of Humira for high TNF alpha *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - due to start February '09 *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF April '09 - Lister*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging - start stimming 27/2/09*Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC 28/03/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - testing 07/04/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - converted to timed sex - tested negative 15/02/09  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - 3 eggs - failed fertilisation  - will try again in March '09 *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*2nd IVF/ICSI/PESA - no EC as no follies on pre-op scan/ovulated early  *Lightweight*1st ICSI - February 2009 - EC 06/03/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Missyg*
1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
1st IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - 6 egg/4 fert - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 07/03/09  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Suzie W*1st cycle - IVF - tested negative 16/02/09  next cycle April/May 2009 *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - HB seen at scan 23/03/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin* Natural surprise  due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Sonia7*  on 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 05/03/09 - first scan 20/03/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the list steph you are such a star!

I'm hanging on to your feelings about my cycle this time   here's hoping it all goes well!

Antenatal swim aerobics sounds fab! your pregnancy seems to be going so quickly! So excited for you hunny!

Morning everybody!

Sx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Pam

It's devasting when a cycle has to be abandoned, many of us have been through it..    My new hospital are starting me on a new drug called Pergoveris so I don't think I'll be taking Menopur this time  (I took 600 on my last 2 cycles for the 4/5 days and then went on to Puregon 600).  When I spoke to my new consultant there seemed to be lots of options available to poor responders and poor egg quality, it just depends on if you are going to be happy to keep trying when they believe the chances are low (some think that having no family of your own is a preferable option that persevering - Doh!).  Like you my hormone levels seem fine too      However, I am a bit of a nutritional freak (not qualified or anything) but I would def say that only having 300 cals a day is not good.  Might want to start following a regular diet for some time before your next cycle.  You'll bounce back fighting - like we all do.  

K x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey Pam - how on earth can you have been on 300 cals a day from the new year? I have that much in coffee and tea in the morning!  

While I'm in awe of your self-denial, I do think 300 cals a day sounds really, really, REALLY low - what do you eat? The lowest calorie diet I've heard of is 1,000 cals a day - and even then the body goes into starvation mode, meaning it conserves every last scrap of energy from that food to keep you alive - reproduction would be entirely beyond a body starved in that way.

Anorexics' periods stop because of that - the body simply can't maintain the reproductive system without food. I know my periods stopped when I was bulimic as a teenager, for nine months.

Besides which, if you lose weight slowly the pounds are that much more likely to stay off.

I'm really hoping you meant 1,300 cals here! Because 300 is massively too low, as I'm sure you know.

Sorry to sound harsh, but I'm so shocked! Surely you can't have been on that little for three months without collapsing?

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same Miranda - glad you bought that up - I feel 300 calories a day will be doing all sorts of harm to you body including your fertility? like Miranda I hope it was a typo and you meant 1300


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Pam  welcome to the nuthouse! We met on the other thread and I just wanted to say again, I'm so sorry that you got cancelled, although in a way it's good to know that you've saved on the sperm retrieval and they'll sort out a better protocol for you for the next time around.  Also I have to say I really think it might be a good idea to start eating properly again, 300 cals/day really isn't very much at all and your body needs all the nutrients it can get while you're ttc.  Are you on supplements too?  On the other hand, you weren't on the diet during your first cycle so there must be more to it than that but I would still say you need to eat properly while ttc...

Hang on some of the more knowledgeable girls will be along shortly, I'm thinking particularly of Sam22 who seem to have so much info re the different research and protocols!  Take care of you hon 

Hiya Steph honey, thanks for the list!

Hey Zuri and Purps -   re the hormonal server!  I know it's annoying but don't forget, not everyone has charter membership and FF is a not for profit org so isn't exactly awash with cash to fork out on a superdooper server unfortunately    Still I quite like it when the server conks out cos that makes me look at all the unread posts and sometimes means that I come across messages that I wouldn't otherwise have found 

Ali hon  hope you feel better soon chica! Are you at home all tucked up? I hope so lovey! Take care of yourself ok. I know the temptation is to struggle into work, esp in today's climate but at the end of the day are you really productive when you're ill..? Also I'm sure your colleagues won't thank you if you give them all the lurgy too! Go ooon, go home, you know it makes sense!

Tracy, Almond and Pix - I'm sooo jealous that you guys are meeting up!  I missed the last one due to a clash of schedules (parents in town!) But I'll be back in London on Weds 8/4 if anyone fancies a little mid-week nosh/drink up?  It's the Weds before Easter....

Love to all and thanks everyone for sympathising with my ridiculous overreaction yesterday. I think it all just got on top of me so I lost it over something pathetic...  

Have a happy friday y'all!

xxx

ah as usual with my slow typing, others have got in there before me, yes I think that 300 cals that Pam mentioned must have been a typo on reflection!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Pam- Nice to see you here. I'm also thinking you meant 1300 cals? I hope so hun, 300 is not good  

Hir Mira-  

Hi Zuri-  

Ali- Sorry you're still poorly hunny, feel better soon  

Hi Steph, hope you are all doing well  

Morning Nix hun  

Purps- really wishing you so much luck for tomorrow hunny  

Morning Pix, you ok love?  

 to Donkey, Beachy, Fishy, Sarah, Missy, Sam, LJ, Jess, Suzie, Emma, Elinor, Lainey, Karen, Kitty,  Almond, Tracey
Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bummocks! Forgot to say hello Mira!   How's the Bobster today?  It's great that you're around so much more often these days, what's going on?  Have you finally accepted the inevitable and strapped the laptop to yourself so you can post all day?! You do realise that it's BOB who's supposed to go in the Baby Bjorn, right?    

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Whoops! Hi Anne!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I will post more later (got much darker line today and thanks for the links on betas - mine is indeed ok for 11 dpo!)

But while we are on the subject I just wanted to say that Pam i totally agree with Zuri and Miranda.  300 calories a day is just TOO LOW and your body cannot function properly on it.  I don't know if you are overweight or not and, if you are, then wanting to lose a little is admirable and good for your IVF prospects.  However, you have do lose weight slowly and sensibly or your body will go into starvation mode and one of the first casualties will be your reproductive system because it is not necessary for survival.  Hence your body will drop it while it struggles to keep more essential functions going.  If you are not even overweight (and I mean in the real sense not the Hollywood sense) then please do not try and lose weight since being underweight is also not good for fertility/IVF.  I don't want to sound judgmental and I know it is your body but please please think about it.  This is kindly meant - honest!!    

Will post more alter - off to work!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Nix!

I'm around more because he's started sleeping through the night and having proper naps now - phew!

Also, my parents are having him a day a week now, so I can get stuff done.

It's such a relief! Thought he was going to be a terrible sleeper for evermore at one point.

You didn't overreact yesterday, you know - that inspector did! Anyone would have been in shreds after that crapola. Big squidges - what a twerp.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying that nix i didn't realise this site was a non profit site - maybe i should finally sign up to be a charter VIP, will go and look into it x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Züri said:


> Thanks for clarifying that nix i didn't realise this site was a non profit site - maybe i should finally sign up to be a charter VIP, will go and look into it x


Yaay, become a charter member, you know it makes sense! Although there is just so much comedy mileage in being a "gold member" (snigger!) it's almost a shame to swap it for boring multi-colured stars


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Just popping by...
Lainey - was so pleased to hear your news! Keep snuggling little one   
Nix - sorry about your sh*t day. Sounds like they were bullies   Hope you are feeling better today - its the weekend at least!  
Purps - great news your cycle is going well. good luck    
anne - pleased to hear you are off to Jinemed - hope they work their magic  
LJ - congrats! 
Zuri 
300 calories?   
Better go ...noise from the nursery
NW


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

*Happy Friday*...             

Purple: Woo hoo!! Best of luck with the EC.  

Ali: Hope you feel better soon honey. 

Almond & Tracey: Yay! Can't wait to see you later. 

Anne: I'm OK sweets - happy it's Friday (can you tell?) How are you?

LJ:  

Mir: Just noticed this post of yours



Miranda7 said:


> Bah. I thought Pi and Tracey were going out for a rejuvenating game of table tennis, to batter through your troubles together and get your bodies fit for fertility, and then, pop goes my bubble!


   

Hello and lots of love to everyone else  

I've got tickets for the Michael Jackson concert! Woo hoo!!!   

Pix xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning Nix, Zuri, Anne, Mir, LJ, Kitty, Purps. Pix, Nicki and anyone else who has already been online this morn  

I am at work but because I don't want to start what I have to do I have come on here instead. We are switching to open plan offices soon which will seriously interfere with FF'ing during work time  

Tracey / Pix - really looking forward to meeting both of you later

Steph - hope you have a lovely weekend and thanks for everything you do for this list

Nix - hope you are feeling better today, had not realised when we PM'd just what a nightmare you had had. It's the opposite in London no-one pays for their tickets on the bendy buses let alone "composter" they should bring some of the Parisian ticket inspectors here and maybe TFL's takings might start going up ... I wish you could join us tonight too, I'll be in Canada when you are in London on 8th but would love to meet some other time. 

Sam - glad you are feeling ok for past couple of days. I can understand why you would feel in 2 minds about the missing AF. Hope you have some rest planned today! 

Ali - hope you feel better soon, sorry you feel so horrible  

LJ - great news! 

Pam - welcome and so sorry to hear about your cycles. It does sound odd given your bloods and I am not surprised that they have suggested that a very low cal diet might be to blame. I second what all the others have said about that. But there will probably all sorts of variables that they might need to check out and no doubt you will want to be guided by Jaya there. I do remember my nurse saying to me that some people just do not respond to particular drugs - for some reason, the drug does not seem to get through to their body and in that case a change of drugs can help If you have been on Men both times maybe that is a possibility also?

Purps - it's no jabs for you today is it? EC tomorrow?  

Hi to everyone else and sorry to anyone I have missed
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie75 said:


> I've got tickets for the Michael Jackson concert! Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Pix xx


Coo! How did you swing that missus?! And am I the only one that can't figure out how this frail individual is going to manage 50 concerts? I really hope he does manage it as I feel quite sorry for him and I don't really believe the child abuse allegations but I'm worried he's gonna crash and burn!

xxx

Oops - hi almond !

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh ladies, I have a question. Since my neg test nearly 3 weeks ago, I've had bad skin and definitely no ovulation. I got my period straight away (in fact it came early before the test ) and so normally I would have ovulated by now. Does this happen after IVF normally or is it because I have low reserve and it is going to take my body a while to wake up again? (hoping of course that they didn't use up my last eggs!)
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Almond,

the first cycle post IVF is always a bit weird, which is one of the reasons why they often like you to wait a cycle or 2 before having another go, just to give your hormones time to settle down.  Don't panic hon, it's not the beginning of the end, it's just your body saying "  What the [email protected] was THAT??!!"    but it will settle back to the normal routine in time 

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Almond hunny

Sorry no expertise on your question, just to say that you and your body have been through so much lately that it often can take it out of you and lead to stress coming out physically as well as emotionally!

Oh and I don't think they've used up all your eggs hunny, but it can take a while to settle down

 

Nix overreacting yesterday I DON'T THINK SO hunny you had the day from hell!! you're allowed to react to that sweetie  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond- I am 99% sure I didn't ovulate in Feb after my failed cycle hun BUT, I defo did this month   

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks again for the reassurance everyone I really was starting to think I was losing it. I still think I should have handled it better but it's nice to know you don't all think I'm bonkers!

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Nix, Purps and Anne that is v reassuring. Nix you're right my body is def saying wtf    In a way it's a relief not to have the pressure to try and become one of those people who gets a miracle bfp in the month after ivf!

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix: What happened yesterday?  I'd better go back an read porperly! Yeah MJ is not my favourite person but love his music and didn't want to miss the opportunity. I hope he won't burn!

A friend of mine bought 12 tickets - sold a few on ebay already for £600 per ticket and still have 2 left over and I've got those of him. No I haven't paid £600! They were only £75 for me  

Almond: Girls are right - your ovaries need time to recover after IVF. Re your skin - are you using DHEA by any chance?

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree Nix I will put money on him only doing about 10 to 15 shows and then crashing out, no way can he do 50!! its just ludicrous and am surprised people aren't questioning this more

I was a HUGE MJ fan back in the 80's went to wembely on the bad tour when i was 15 and it was amazing, I really don;t think he'll be re creating that magic, but if he does i'll eat my words


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Pix. Your friend has the right idea, maybe that's a good way to fund treatment, I need to find something!

I'm not on DHEA btw. Also in case you are expecting me to turn up really spotty later  it's calmed down now 

I really need to get off the net and do some work dont I


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Almond: I know! Do you think my friend will get p!!ssed off with me if I sell those tickets on ebay for £600 rather than going to the concert?


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Flippin’ heck- just read back and realised that at least 2 posts I carefully prepared yesterday did not work - wonder if it is the stressed out server?!!  I am now stressed out as I have to  read back again!

Anne, it is too late now but I did say yesterday that I was sorry to hear you were having such a sh1tty day - I really hope today is better and that you and Jase can have a nice relaxed, stress free weekend.  It is a difficult time for you both as you have so many different things to deal with just now so try to take it easy on yourselves hon.
Just read on - well done for getting your way re Milton Keynes - you are one strong woman!

Hi Jal - nice to “see” you.  How are you doing?

Tracey - the sky candle sounds fantastic - what a wonderful woman and lovely Mum you are! Have fun this eve - Almond and Pixie too - am jealous of you girls being able to meet up.  Maybe I will be in London one time when you organise something and can join you.  Is it fairly easy for you if I were let you know in advance?

Hi Pops - glad things are going well for you

Lainey - if it didn’t get printed before - really delighted you have a ticker - wonderful for you!  12 weeks will fly by - you have done 7 already!

Purps, good luck with EC - look forward to hearing how you get on love.  You have done so well!

Almond - must have missed  the fact you are off to Canada - how exiting!  Where are you going and have you skied there before?  Actually, thinking about it, I think I do recall you saying a while ago and me being concerned that alcohol would not be freely available on the slopes which unfortunately prevents me from ever going there to ski!!!!

Oh Nix - what a nightmare you had - you poor thing - I am afraid I have to say “bloody French pig!”  Had to read your story to my DH and he said you need to get your @rse out of there quick!  I had a sh1tty experience on the French trains too when travelling from Lux to Paris for my hen weekend a few years ago.  I had my Lux ID card but not my passport and the s0dding inspector threatened to chuck me off the train.  Luckily my mate is fluent in French and fluttered her (long!) eyelashes at him and he let me off but another poor guy on the train in the same predicamanet (but without the mate with long eyelashes!) got kicked off!  Don’t know why they are so precious!  Felt really sorry for you hon.  How far from Paris do you live and, as I suggested to Zuri, could we meet there one day?  Only 2.5 hours from Lux by TGV (provided I remember my passport!!) so would love to meet for lunch one weekend.  Would be fun!

Ali - hope you are feeling better today hon.

Had a nightmare last night.  Got to my Mum’s about 11pm after driving from Lux and started to notice stinging sensation in nether regions.  Recognised the onset of cystitis and sure enough, had been asleep for about an hour and woke up in agony.  Had to get up and left DH in bed to sleep but my lovely Mum heard me and kept me company until 4.30am when after lots of water, bicarb of soda things started to settle a bit.  Gave us 3 hours in which I taught my Mum how to use her computer and get internet, email and use Skype - jesus that was hard work!!!  Patience of a saint - me!  Had a few hours sleep and feel a bit better - at least burning etc has gone but still painful and DH (kindly!!) said I look like sh1te - nice hey!  He thought he was sympathising noticing!!  My biggest worry was that I would have to miss my haircut this arvo which would be a disaster!!!

OK, gotta go now as need to shower etc before hairdressers!

Love to all of you.

HAPPY FRIDAY!

WW X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie75 said:


> Almond: I know! Do you think my friend will get p!!ssed off with me if I sell those tickets on ebay for £600 rather than going to the concert?


 naughty naughty! But if it's in a good cause... hmmm  

Wotcha Wings! Yes a meet-up in Paris with you and Z would be bloody fantastic! Also DH has a mate who lives in Lux so he says he wants to go visit her, maybe if we ever get round to it (he's always saying stuff like that and then we don't go anywhere!) you could join us for a drink, at least then I'll be able to chat to someone else without trying to translate/censor everything I say first!

Cheers for the sympathy re my public transport nightmare! I take it your DH isn't French then! How did you come to be living in Lux by the way? Sorry I'm sure you've already said but a symptom of my barmyness seems to be that I have a memory like a sieve!

Speaking of which, nearly forgot to say sorry to hear about the poxy cystitis, poor you! Get that Ocean Spray cranberry juice down yer neck woman!
xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone and welcome to Pam I too have only joined the thread recently too but I don't post as often as I should and this thread moves so fast !!!

Been for my follow up today and we have been referred to miscarriage clinic but Dr G is concerned re my poor response to treatment  so I have had AMH levels before deciding on any further action as he said we may feel odds are too high to risk on another treatment weighing up costs of it all, he also said my FSH was 7 which was fine and didn't correspond to my poor response, but he also said everyone cycle is different and it was very positive that we have had 2 positive tests. so just got to wait for test results and miscarriage clinic now before making any decisions. 

Feeling a bit down again at min so will catch up again later but hope everyones ok xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

I just started to post and lost it , thanks everyone for the welcome, this thread moves so fast I am suprised you noticed my post already 3 pages ago , there seems to be a few people that I know on here from the Lister thread,  Ali, Anne, Missy, LW, Purple, Tracey, Ally (sorry if I missed anyone, there is an awful lot of you) reading Stephjoys list has left me  .

*Missy* I remember you from the Lister thread  thanks for the message. I see on your signature that you are considering EPP on the next cycle. Purple mentioned that to me, can you give me any more info about it?

*Kitty* thanks for the message and welcome. It gives me hope to see that there are other drugs and other options. I am far from done yet , until I have at least one baby in my arms I will keep fighting on and am willing to try anything once, and at least this cycle didnt cost so much abandoning at this stage . I am going to do weight watchers now which is a far more healhy option I think

*Miranda*No typo, its about 360cals to be more exact, although some days I had 240cals. I am far from anorexic and still have a lot of weight to loose to get my BMI to a level that alot of NHS clinics would accept which is why I was doing a VLCD, it was a proper 'diet' and nuritionally balanced and a lot of IVF clinics actually recommend people to do it before they start treatment so I am not sure what to think really but I am definitely not going back on it at the moment, I had planned to if this failed but they have said not to, and at the end of the day I did the diet to make the treatment more successful not make it fail so am a bit gutted if it was the cause 

*Zuri*  yes 300- 360 it hasnt been much fun this year  it was a fluid replacement diet so no food at all.

*Nix* thanks for the message, I did the diet before IVF in November too, not for so long which could explain why that cycle was a bit better if the diet is responsible, so it could explain both cycles although it is meant to be nutritionally balanced. I am taking pregnacare plus, selenium and omega 3 and QC10 

*LittleJenny* Hi, thanks for the message, and I know it was meant kindly . I am overweight, and was a lot more so last year so have been trying to loose weight because couldnt have IVF without loosing weight and as I was 35 in January I felt I was on a tight time-line and this was the fastest way, I lost 2 stone before xmas, came off for IVF in Nov/Dec and back on in Jan until the day I started treatment this time. Yes maybe my body did shut down as a result of it, as people (including me) are told that they wil loose their hair for exactly that reason, the body preserves its energy for essentials- I was permanently shivering on it as you need 800 cals to maintain body temp. But it is recommended before IVF  

*Almond* thanks for the message, I do hope a change of drugs will help as I have been on Menopur both times and not responded well 

*Rachel*  it does move fast, how does anyone post each time I click send someone else got there first   sorry that you are feeling down, sending you a big   

Thanks everyone, will be back later

Pam


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Well BLIMEY Pam, I'm amazed that the diet was recommended prior to IVF, especially given that it takes 3 months for an egg to form, therefore it's not just about what you eat during the cycle itself. That being said, did you eat properly while you were actually cycling or did you continue with this diet all thru stimms?  I mean ZW recommends something like 60g of protein a day during stimms, to help with egg quality - how do you do that when your diet is only 360 cals/day?  OK it was nutritionally balanced but what does that mean?  Cos if you listen to ZW (honestly I don't take everything she says as gospel but a lot of it does make sense) you actually need extra nutrients while ttc hence the mega levels of everything in her supplements...  Could it be that the diet is fine for someone just going about their normal business but it just isn't adequate for someone doing IVF?  Perhaps you just weren't getting enough of what you needed to sustain your body during tx?

I realise that it's good to keep your weight in check but I really feel it's absolutely imperative that you eat properly while ttc, especially during stimms. My God, you must have felt awful the whole time! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WW- Hope the nethers feel better soon. Awful thing cystitis  
Happy Friday      

Rachel- Sorry you're feeling down love


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

WW - hope you are feeling better. You do make me laugh with your posts (well not the cystitis bit obviously). I am off to Whistler, lost count of how many times I've been, I am not rich just addicted to the place  

Rachel - so sorry you are feeling down   It is just like that sometimes isn't it and I think it's normal. But don't lose hope, there are lots of things to explore yet and so much info here to help. Thinking of you

Pam - I second what Nix has just said. Maybe seeing a nutritionist might help - one who knows about fertility would be especially good? If you want any suggested names, PM me as I can recommend a couple

x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry no time for many personals as it has taken me so long to read back and I was only on last night!!!

Anne.  Thanks for saying well done for going swimming.  Unfortunately I have to confess that I went upstairs to get my swimming costume and decided I was cold and tired so went to bed instead  

Pam.  Great to see you on here.  I'm sure you won't mind me telling people that you are about as mad as the rest of us on this thread.  Stay with us.
I agree with the others that whatever they say about weight and fertility I am sure you are better off being overweight and eating enough calories than being on a strict diet.  Loads of overweight people get pregnant so it can't be the most important thing for fertility.

Hi Nicki - good to hear from you. xx

Better go and have my lunch before next meeting.  I bloody hate meetings.

Lots of love to you all as I might not get chance to post again as I will be enjoying myself with Pix and Almond later.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Pam - blimey can't believe you were recommended such a strict diet!! my bmi is above 30 and I know i;d not be treated in the UK on the NHS yet my doctors here have never really commented much on my weight, i am currently dieting and losing weight slowly, i really think a 360 cal a day diet can not be productive for IVF! but then i may be wrong  x

Tracey - the thought was there on the swimming and thats what counts  thats what i tell myself anyway 

Almond enjoy your hols

WW sorry you had a restless night with cystitis - ouch!! will look into trains to Paris but hubby said h thinks its about 4.5 hours! eek! hope you have a nice time back in the UK x

LJ great news that the line is darker   

Hello Anne   are you on countdown yet? how many weeks till you go? Hope you are having a better day today x

Nix - you have to validate your tickets here also before you get on the train but only for a certain type of ticket - the ones that you buy in blocks - individual tickets bought there and then don;t need validating, bloody stupid french system  

Purps wishing you huge amounts of luck tomorrow for egg collection, I hope you get a great yield from all those great follies!! its brilliant how your current protocol seems to have done the trick and you are responding well - so so pleased for you x

Pix - what date are you MJ tickets for? I think July and August ticks are a good bet, a bit skeptical about the rest  hope he doesn't let down all the loyal fans who have bought all those tickets

Lainey - another day past - it will be 12 weeks before you know it xx

Welcome rachel and sorry you are feeling low at the moment x

Ali are you feeling better? hope so x

Miranda - great that you are now starting to get some sleep!! 

Hi everyone else, Sam, Nikki, Missy, Kitty, Jal, Steph, Swinny, LW, Anna and anyone else I have missed

Can I ask some advice please girls - you know how my consultant doesn't tell me a great deal, well re the 2WW he just said carry on as normal no heavy lifting - can I ask what you have been told in the UK, I did read one about bed rest for 3 days after ET which i thought was ludicrous and would not take it to that extreme, but is hoovering ironing cleaning etc... and normal walking dog etc.. OK, spent day of ET on sofa feet up, spent yesterday at computer all day then on sofa last night feet up, today so far i have been sat at computer but flat is a mess, dog is dying to get out and so am I, I just wanted to check what you gorls do and don't do in the 2WWs and what yoiu have been recommended from your clinics

thanks girls
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z   , I have been so busy with work and everything else that I haven't really thought too much about the actual trip  
I am pretty organised as have booked the hotel with a view to changing dates slightly if I need to, have also got all my drug prices sorted so will prob order late next week ready for AF on the 6th (if on time) 
All I need to do then is on day 1 book the flights.  


Tracey-


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Zuri, don't worry about going out for a gentle stroll with the dog lovey and if you really can't restrain yourself a bit of gentle dusting won't do any harm. I'd avoid hoovering tho but then I would say that cos I HATE hoovering!   

Hi Anne - sounds like the travel plans are coming along nicely!

Tracey - love it! Sounds like me, "yeah I'm gonna go for a walk" and then next thing you know it's "oh, look at that, it's 7pm and dark! Oh well maybe tomorrow..."     

Rachel  sorry you're feeling down!  I was wondering, has your doc looked at your FSH in conjunction with your E2 levels?  If I recall correctly and elevated E2 on day 1-3 can artificially suppress your FSH (ladies please correct me if I'm wrong on this!)  Not saying that this is what's happening in your case but thought it might be worth mentioning...

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Zuri, there's def some differences of opinion. My clinic said I could go about my activities as normal, just no paragliding or anything like that. It is Zita West who says 3 days bed rest (I managed a couple of hours and was  ). 

I think the middle ground is to take it easy, dont do heavy lifting, hard core housework etc. I guess no-one really knows but better to be safe than sorry. My acu gave me the best advice which was take it easy for the first few days and then do whatever you feel comfortable with.
x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again,

*Nix* I stopped the diet during d/reg and then tried to stick to ZW, ate my brazil nuts and tried to have lots of protein but not sure if I had 60g unless I ate packet food I was never really sure 

*Almond* I live in Jersey so they probably are not in my area but thanks for the thought 

*Tracey* nice to see you again, what are you up to these days, Oh and thanks for the mad intro  , feeling not so mad at the moment seeing as cycled failed yesterday but I wil stick around and am sure prove you right 

*Zuri* I am at the Lister and they said continue life as normal during the 2ww so I did and did everything as normal apart from lifting - good luck  it makes you go a bit 

*Anne* Cant belive all of a sudden Turkey is so iminent, will watch your progress on here and on Lister thread with interest as if the next cycle fails, well lots of people recommend it 

Pam


----------



## heatherjayne (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone help me with DHEA decision? Don't know which sort to take?
big thanks
Heather


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Nix, Almond and Pam

Well I have just hoovered! had to the floors were a mess, but i live in a small apartment will all laminate floors so its not exactly heavy duty  Hubby i out all day tomorrow so he can;t do it then and then Sunday is hoover ban day here remmber and could not wait until monday - it's pretty grim! will leave the ironing until next week though - no chance of hubby doing that!

Pam I see you are in Jersey, I spent 3 summers working over there during college and Uni and it's one of my most favourite places on earth!! 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Heather - these are the ones most of us take
http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?PID=52&CID=0

They say take 3 x 75mg a day for ladies of 40 and over.
Not sure how old you are?

xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

re DHEA - I would definately go for the micronised dhea not the biovea. I tried both and found I had more side effects on the micronised so guessed they were more effective!

Oh, and I think that was a typo from Anne (Hi Anne  it's 25mg 3 times a day for those over 40 or with low ovarian reserve (or poor response.)

Love to you all, i will ctach up one day!
jo x

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jo  
What's micronised DHEA then ?
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Happy happy Friday ! Can I remind you all it's almost the weekend!!

Just dropping in really quickly as I know I won’t get a chance again for a couple of days – missing you all.


Heather – micronosied DHEA only is what is recommended by the CHR, who started the whole DHEA thing.  If you google it you will find lots of info.

Pam – I fourth what all the other girls have said, 300 calories a day is “really” really overdoing it. Takes 3 months for an egg to form..... 

Ali – sorry your not feeling well hon.  In bed, lots of Vit C, garlic, warm tea and dvds for you.    

Almond – OH NO! They can’t move you to an open plan office, clearly they don’t know your privacy is all important so you can chat with us?  Almond I really doubt that was your last eggs hon, most people need a while for their cycles to settle down after IVF or a mc.  Have a great weekend.

Pix – Whhhoooohhhooo! Lucky you on the MJ tickets!

Anne – sorry you were having a bad day poppet.    

Tracey, Wingwing, Nix, Steph, Lainey, and everyone else 

Still no sign of AF - still no closer to knowing if I should be happy or sad about it!  I'm feeling good today though, looking forward to the weekend - yyyyaaaaayyyyy I love weekends.

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy weekend Sam


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girlies,

I've just been out to see my Chinese doc. She told me off for having sex for 3 consecutive days during OV! She said 'never do that again'  She said I need to have sex every oher day or every 2 days and give DH and myself a break in between. 
On a brighter note she liked my tongue today and said things are going in the right direction 

Zuri: 3 days rest is recomended after ET but not bed rest hon. I don't get why you are hoovering though! You have the best excuse right now, get hubby to do it all - while he is at it he can do a spring cleaning too  Ps: My MJ tickets are for 1st August btw.

Sam: Didn't you say you ovulated last week or am i making it up?  If so, why are you expecting AF to arrive? You still have a week before it arrives don't you? 
On another note, how often do you see Dr Z? 2-3 weeks?

Anne: You can get micronised (now they do ultra micronised) DHEA from www.dhea.com They are minicsule, much easier to take and better for absorption.

pix xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Good news on your tongue hun .
Did she say you were a sex crazed nympho      
I also did the deed two nights on the trot last week so I am naughty too  

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Pix - she told me off for that too. She said it would happen when I was least expecting it and not thinking about it. But I am always expecting it and thinking about it !!!

Hi Sam  hope you have a lovely weekend 

Zuri - I'd get out of as much housework as you can 

Hi Anne  

Heather - welcome, sorry I dont know anything about DHEA

I've just eaten loads of chocolates. Oops, guess will start healthy regime after holiday then
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

i consider myself told but honestly if you had seen my floors! i couldn't last with them until Monday!! i did it very slowly and then went for a snooze on the sofa and have just woken up 

Pix - Does it not drive you mad, people telling you you're not doing it enough other people saying doing it too much! god we can't win! I remember when we first moved here hubby was working a 15 mins walk away from our flat so I made him come home 4 days on the trot at lunch time for jiggy then again in the evening! we were knackered and never did it that many times again! when I think now about all that wasted enegy on mechanical BMS it really makes me angry   great that your tickets are for 1st August, I think he'll last out till then  

Almond - you sound like you have the opposite problem to me, Pix and Anne!! i never want it and never think about it  

Hope you enjoy your weekend Sam!! x

and to the rest of you girls have a great weekend xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

oh no Zuri I was talking about expecting and thinking about getting pg!!!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

You're all so funny, even when you're sad you're still willing to dig up a little humour for us.  I love how our sex lives are freely being discussed with TCM therapists, acupuncturists, consultants and anyone else who cares to add their thoughts!!!  And now they are on the internet.  Isn't there some great stat about how 1 in every 3 pages on the net is sex? - well so pleased we've played our part


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

almond said:


> oh no Zuri I was talking about expecting and thinking about getting pg!!!


ah I see Almond! I thought you were meaning you had sex on the brain   but yes i agree I am always thinking about getting pregnant also  x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

well as my consultant said to me on Wed after ET - go home and carry on as normal and laugh laugh laugh! I thought its easy for you to say but I know he has a point - it is good therapy for us all going through this crap - if we didn't laugh we'd cry  

How are you Malini? looking forward to the weekend? anything planned?

xx


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies I went to my clinic for my final scan today there was only 1 follie so sad to say i have abandened this cycle.  Could anybody tell me if they have done another treatment cycle and acheived more follicles second time aound. I was on the highest dosage of Menopur.

Thanks BabyK x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*BabyK*- my cycle was abandoned yesterday with only 2 follies after 10 days of stimming so I know how you feel    

*Zuri* Where did you work/stay in Jersey, it is a lovely place to live, apparantely there is some research that laughter and being happy improves your chances in the 2ww  I know one person who sat and watched friends back to back  maybe its just the reduction of stress that helps - good luck with your laughing   , I was trying to think of something for you to laugh about but am struggling   - Oh and sex 8 times in 4 days   obviously I was not putting enough effort into this BMS lark


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam - we never repeated the sex 8 times in 4 days episode again! but we went to India last year in June a couple of months after my op when we were told to go and TTC naturally and we did it every other day for just over 2 weeks! that was tiring too! and again no luck then found out 2 months later my tubes were blocked again so what a waste of time! - if I think about all those wasted months of trying and waiting and heart break when AF arrived, I wish we had known sooner that my tubes were fcked!

I always stayed in St Helier, first year i worked in a hotel called the Stafford on Kensington Street, second year i worked down in Harve de Pas (sp) (through the tunnel) at the hotel that juts out next to the lido (i forgot its name!) and then the 3rd year i had graduated from uni and got a job in a design agency - I really do love it out there - I took my husband over about 5 years ago and he loved it too

Well apart from laughing at the funny things you girls are writing i am not laughing much in the real world! right think I need to go and find some comedys to watch

x

Edit: Jesus Pam just seen your ticker!!!! 56lbs lost thats amazing!!! is that all from this 360 a day diet? I have LOTS of weight to lose but I just can't see me managing to stick to a 360 cals a day diet, i am doing slimming world at the mo. But congrats thats such an achievement x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zuri- I spent a year dragging DH into bed continually when the little smily face appeared on the ovulation stick, he was getting knackered so had to spend a fortune in Ann Summers (on sexy underwear of course  ), and it was all a waste of time as the VR had failed   , could of saved myself a year of stress, unpleasurable BMS for the sake of doing it, upset at every AF and money    . Oh well   . Oh I am thinking of doing SW, I couldnt decide out of that or WW which I have done before, how are you getting on with it, I am not sure I understand it very well the different coloured days


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Pam thanks for your reply and so sorry about your news also your under very similar circumstances my hubby had a vas reversal about 5 years ago didn't work obviously.  He went through Tese so we have our sperm in the freezer they did offer to do egg collection but the chances would of been so slim so have decided to do 1 more cycle of drugs.. How long are you waiting for your next 1 i have to ring clinic on Monday.

EEh sorry for whittling on just interested in what the procedure is.

thanks Babyk  x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam I lost about 22 pounds last year on SW in about 3 months, then gained about 10 after my op last year so trying to get that off again plus more now but this time its coming off slowly, maybe i am just not as into it as i was before but i definitely think its better than WW - I am in Switzerland so can't go to classes so I just follow the diet from an old book a relative gave me - what I like about it is that on green days for example you can eat unlimited pasta, rice potato if you wanted and my hubby has a huge appetite so the diet suits him also as i can fill him up 

So did you lose all your weight on this 360 cals a day diet? is it a drinks supplement diet? what actually do you eat in a day on it?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

BabyK really sorry about your abandoned cycle, I hope the next one has better results, Purple on here has just had an amazing response on her current cycle compared to her previous so it can work, wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*BabyK* I also have to ring the clinic on Monday and organise a follow- up appointment but Jaya yesterday said that I can start with my next period. I have to trigger tommorow so it should be 2 weeks from then, its the only thing keeping me going, it means I am only 2 weeks behind. I just so hope the plan doesnt involve a month on OCP again- wanna get going, she did say she had 'some ideas' so am    they work as I wasnt expecting me to be the problem so it hit me out of the blue . I could have kept going too but they advised not to as DH needs SSR as we only have half a vial left so it would have been a very expensive cycle 

Maybe we will be cycle buddies starting again together and this time   
Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* Sorry you posted while I was typing and I didnt notice. Yes I lost 2 stone on a VLCD fluid only diet before IVF in November doing Lipotrim which was 300 Cals, I put on a stone during treatment   and then this year lost that and another 2 before treatment doing W8 which was similar but closer to 400 cals and sort of had a packet noodle meal thing like a pot noodle so I felt like I was eating something. As soon as you stop you automatically put back on about 6lb and I have to confess i have comfort eaten the last 2 days so probably more again . I had planned to go back on it but the Lister and local clinic said definite no as it may have been responsible so I am not but still have plenty to loose so may try SW, there are not any clinics here either so would do it on-line. In fact, may sign up tonight  need to brush myself down and stop wallowing , although I suppose it has only been one day . Are you swiss or just live there, we used to go there alot as a child as Dad had friends there it was so beautiful, I remember lying in bed listening to the bells on the cows outside

Pam


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, I can't belive this thread moves so quickly!  Have been so busy at work this week so haven't really had time to catch up with everyone.

Zuri, hope you're feeling ok on your 2ww and that you're taking it easy and resister the urge to do the hoovering!

LJ, I was so pleased to see you've had a BFP, so exciting for you, have you told your DP yet?!

Pam- hello!  So sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled yesterday, hope you're baring up ok x

Pixie, I've got MJ tx too, in July, so hopefully he'll still be going strong then- I can't wait, saw him on his Dangerous tour and he was fab!

Can I just ask you all- as you've all been talking sex!- how often then is best, we've been having BMS every day for a week during mid cycle when I get my highs on my fertility monitor- is this too much?!

Hope you're all well and that you have a good weekend.  I'm looking forward to tucking into a bag of doritos with salsa and guacamole- I've been good all week, so I reckon I deserve a treat!

Lots of love 

H x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Blimey Pam thats fast weight loss, how on earth did you function on so little food! i suppose it proves the fact that fad diets create yo yo dieting and it goes back on quick, i like SW because its more of a life style change and can be followed easily

No I'm not Swiss - I moved here 3 years ago with hubbys job - yes the cow bells sound is lovely, i live in the city yes just down the road there's a little field with lots of sheep with bells on and it's so nice to hear, glad i don;t live right next door to it though - would drive me mad 

Hi Hazelnut - hmmm i was naughty and hoovered!! if hubby had been around tomorrow i'd have let him but he's out all day and as we live in an apartment you can;t hoover after 7 or on sundays! so it had to be done really  you must be knackered after sex every day for a week!   i reckon once every two days is sufficient i always tried to time it that we had sex 2 days before ovulation, then on ovulation day then 2 days after

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Sorry i have been absent for long, hope you all understand how i needed to have a break due to becoming so obsessed with tx    Me and dh have finally reached our decision (though may be subject to change if we win the lottery) we are going to ttc au nat till prob feb/march next year and within the next couple of weeks are going to be put on the waiting list for a donor cycle at reprofit march/april next year.  This has not been an easy decision to make but we have already spent the best part of 7 grand on 2 failed cycles and just do not have a bottomles pit of money to keep trying with my old eggies. We have enough money left in our savings to try one last time and have had to think about this so very carefully, and basically it came down to how far do we go and how much do we want a family.  I finally decided after many tears tantrums and anxious moments that to me a donor cycle will be kind of "adoption" of a generous ladies eggs.  I dont expect everyone to agree with my thoughts or reasoning on this issue but it feels so right for us.

Hope everyone is well, i have tried to keep up with you all but its been manic with scotts van plus work oh and ive got a wonky knee playing up too.  

Hello to everyone, i wont even try and do personals yet but will try and keep up with you all as best i can cos the miserable sods have banned internet access at work   

I have missed you all the last few weeks   

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- lovely to hear from you hun. Glad the new business is going well  
I am chuffed to bits for you and Scott for your plans...but , I have a feeling that you will be preggers this year anyway.
Please don't feel that you have to worry about anyone "agreeing or understanding"  your decision, it's yours and Scots decision, money and life and I am pretty sure that all your lovely friends will be 10000% behind you- what ever you decide.
Keep in touch hunny , have missed you


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate Anne said it perfectly! As long as you and DH are happy that's what counts hunny

BabyK, Zuri is right hunny my first IVF I got one follie and they cancelled, 2nd ivf 2 follies, 1 egg that fertilised abnormally, this cycle I am going in for EC in the morning with 6 good sized follies and 2 little ones! Not sure how many eggs that will be, hoping for 4 then 2 embryo's then one perfect baby, but that's all in the lap of the god's I'm afraid. But don't give up hunny!

Hugs to all, going to have an early night as up at 4:10 as have to get the 5:15 train. DH is on nights at St Tom's hospital so he is meeting me at the lister in the morning   

Pray for me ladies 

Love ya all

XXXXXX


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

purps wishing you soooooo much luck tomorrow keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, Purps - I am crossing so many bits of me I look like a twizzle stick.

This is your time sweetpea - it really is.

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ahhh thank you ladies!!!!!! 

Got me all emotional now    although Mir you always make me smile hunny you're such a star!!!! I have a lovely picture of you all twisted like a twizzle stick! I'll never forget you saying sorry my egg was such a hussy! You made a very dark time manageable hunny. Sometimes I'm not sure peopl are away what amazing impact their words have. You have a special place in my heart for that Mir!!!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - best of luck for 2moz hunny


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a pleasure Purps mate. If I can bring a smile when your basket hussy egg is inviting allcomers I'm doing good things!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi mir - how are you and the bobster?  

Ooo forgot to say earlier on cd14 and had a high on cbdfm for 3days so hoping to get a peak day 2moz, bonkathon already started. 

Did anyone see the great sperm race the other night?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fine ta Katey!

Shouldn't you be doing the horizontal tango right now?

Ahem.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

oooo i say!!!

Every other nite (or morning) apparantly, as per the instructions on the great sperm race  No work tomoz so morning tango it will be


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Thank you all so much for your good wishes.  i am feeling a bit better.  just having a few medicinal glasses of red   and love Friday nights!!  Alos hoping to go to the gym tomorrow.  

Purple - good luck for tomorrow!   

Kate - great that you and Scott have come to a decision.  Sounds like a good one.  Good luck with the  

Hi to Miranda, Anne, Sam, Nix, Almond, Hazelnut, Kitty, Mag, Wing wing (Your mum sounds lovely), Zuri, Pam, babyK, Malini, Nicki, Pixie, Tracey, Missy, Rachel, Jal, Steph.......


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening all,

Loving all the chatter today about amazing victories (wow, all that weight shifted Pam but do be careful) and compassion about lower moments (so sorry about your cycle being cancelled BabyK).

Purple - wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow.    

Zuri - I would have hoovered too despite hating the job but I can't handle grubby floors and it would have driven me nuts to have to wait til Monday.  Hope the laugh campaign goes well this weekend.  I am fine, thanks for asking, a bit angry this week at my lot but I snap out of it pretty quickly.  No big plans for the weekend but hanging out with my dh and maybe a little gardening on Sunday if winter doesn't totally return like they've threatened!!!  If I am really, really lucky I may allow myself a cheeky coffee 

And to all those unwell women - Wing Wing, Ali (glad you're recovering), Mag and have I missed anyone - I am sure I have! - hope the weekend makes you all better.

Finally, to Kate - I think it is fabulous that you and Scott have worked through a horrendous 'thinking experiment' (can you believe that in my former academic life I thought that was an acceptable expression??) to make a plan.  You have taken back control of your lives and I wish you all the luck in the world ttc au naturel and with project de.  There are not many children in the world who will have been agonised over and carefully considered in the way you have. You deserve your dreams.

Good night, sweet dreams and happy wknd Kate, Ali, Miranda, Anne, Pixie, Sam, Nix, Almond, Hazelnut, Kitty, Mag, Wing Wing, Zuri, Pam, babyK, Nix, Tracey, Missy, Rachel, Jal, Steph and anyone I have overlooked (so sorry, I am trying ever so hard).

Malini xxx

PS Thx Steph for adding me to the list - and for making and posting the list - it helps to see me there as a part of a group (a group of fabulous women I should add).  It confirms that I am on a journey and journeys tend to have destinations and so eventually I will get off this train (sorry Nix no trauma meant to be inflicted by my little illustration) and somehow and somewhere make a dream of some description come true.  Yep, the exact detail is hazy but the loose shape of something is definitely there!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Sh1tty death girls - this is a NIGHTMARE!

Thought the cystitis was on its way out after having taken stuff from pharmacy and drinking lots of water.  Even managed to go to the hairdressers!  But tonight, DH and I have been out for a meal with friends and it returned with a vengeance!  Was only drinking water FFS!  So upshot of this was that I have had to come home before dessert - how miserable is that   and face another night on the computer with my Mum!  
You should have seen the faces on the other people in the resto as I went to the ladies for the 6th time in 90 minutes!!!     Am seriously f*cked off as the only reason I have this is to pay me back for having had  3 lots of BMS in 6 days. Can’t believe I am being punished for enjoying myself!!!  

Bonsoir Nix, no DH isn’t French - in fact he would die rather than have anything to do with the French - even to the extent of refusing a Paris clinic for donor eggs just in case…..  (it is all tongue in cheek by the way but he makes me laugh!)

I went to Lux originally just over 5 years ago before DH and I were married for a good job.  The intention was that I would stay for  a year or so and then come back.  DH is a policeman in the Met so it was easy to see quite a bit of each other as he was working 12 hour shifts and getting blocks of time off at the end of a shift pattern so would come to Lux.

After a couple of years (time flies hey?) it became apparent  that I was doing rather well in Lux job wise and actually  was rather enjoying it.  So DH took a career break from the police (5 year sabbatical - nice if you can get it hey?!) and joined me out there a couple of years ago.  In the meantime we had got married!!

Now, 5 years on for me, I am probably ready to think about coming back as I simply have not stopped missing my friends but it is quite hard to justify it financially.  I am the breadwinner so a lot hangs on my job.  DH would like to go back to the police but also enjoys Lux where he has actually managed to find a job in the financial services industry (don’t ask me how!!) which he hates as it is the same every day - obviously unlike the police!!!  SOOOOOOO bit of a conundrum just now - guess we will at least stay there until we have used our 4 IVF treatments paid for by the state.  Be silly to waste that opportunity.

So, now you know all about me, how did you come to be in Paris?

We can deffo meet up love.  When is your FET scheduled for?  Can we fit something in before then?  I am not doing any more treatment until May I reckon so am pretty free.  Would be great to MAKE it happen!

Rach - I am sorry to hear you are feeling down sweetie.  The information in your post sounds quite positive so hope you get some good news soon.

Welcome Pam.  The diets you mention sound extreme to me hon.  Glad to hear you are moving to WW or SW as am sure it can’t be healthy to not eat FOOD!  My Mum actually did the Cambridge diet a few years ago.  Lost loads but quickly put it all and more back on again as soon as she started to eat properly again.  Do take care hey?

Zuri, unfortunately I have never got as far as 2WW but if I ever do, I think I will take ZW advice and take 3 days off so I can rest and take it very easy - although not stay in bed as that would be so boring!  Thereafter I think gently walking is OK as long as it is not fast, strenuous or up hills!  What a great excuse not to tidy flat hon.  You need to pamper yourself some.  This is so important to you it has to be worth 2 weeks of an untidy flat!  Can you get someone in to help you temporarily?

Sam - great to know you are feeling positive.  It is fab when it is the weekend isn’t it?

Pix - WTF was the Chinese lady doing with your tongue -the mind (or at least my mind!) is boggling!!    

Hi Hazelnut - watch out love - you will be next in line for cystitis!!!  You must be exhausted!  I have read and been advised by doc to go for every 2 days but then ZW says as often as you like (well, actually she should probably say as often as you can bear!!)  All very confusing but I guess that as sperm can live for 72 hours or so then once every 2 days has to be just fine.  Well it has to be as I couldn’t get up the enthusiasm for any more frequent sessions!

Kate - sounds like a good plan you have there.  Great that you have a definite way forward.  It must actually be quite a relief.  I am definitely going to consider DE if my efforts in Lux don’t work and we are looking into it already just in case.  Well done you!

Not so well done in being solely responsible for your work banning internet - oh come on, don’t try to argue it wasn’t you!!!!!    

Good luck Purps - can’t wait to hear from you tomoz.    

Glad you are feeling better Ali - my Mum is lovely.  She is my best friend as well!

Hi Malini - hope you have a great weekend too!

Almond - am glad I make you laugh!  Perhaps you could confirm if alcohol is allowed on slopes in Whistler - I mean in bars btw - not me slugging from a bottle of vodka while hurtling out of control down the nursery slopes!

Night all - although I guess it is now actually morning!  WW X


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning.  I can't believe I have been looking forward to a lie in all week only to wake up at 5am and not be able to go back to sleep so thought I would come and chat to cyber space. Unless there is anyone else out there?

Had a lovely meet with Pixie and Almond last night.  I had never had dim sum before, it was fab. Lovely to meet you in person Almond.  In case any of you think this means it was not lovely to meet Pix, I have met her before  

I am very happy it is the weekend.  Taking MIL out to lunch tomorrow as we were away on Mothers day not much else planned.

Zuri.  On the debate on how much to do after ET.  Both Guys and Lister said carry on as normal, normals who get pg don't know that early and do all sorts of things.  On my first 2ww I took a whole week off and lay on the sofa doing nothing - BFN.  On my second I went straight back to the office after ET and ran around like a mad thing for the rest BFP.  Then again I did have an early MC so maybe I am not such a good advert. 
I am sure hoovering won't have hurt unless you were carrying a really heavy hoover up a big flight of stiars but I think you live in a flat don;t you?

Kate.  I am glad you and Scott have made your decision.  I think it is the right one - well I would think that as it is the same as my decision  

Wingwing.  Sorry to hear your cystitis has come back, sounds awful.   I am especially sorry that you had to miss desert.

Miranda.  What is the latest on Bobs hand.  Is the op fairly soon?  He is growing up so fast, I follow his pic on **

Pam.  I have the slimming world books as I did it after I put on some weight after my tx before last.  I didn't do all that well as I kept ignoring it but my friend who joined with me and stuck to it has now lost 2stone and kept it off.  If you want to do it but don't have a group I will post you my stuff.  Just PM me your address.
They do say you are much more likely to be successful if you go to groups though.
I wanted to say that I hope you manage to feel better soon.  I know how hard it is only getting a couple of follicles, especially when others on the clinic thread are talking about getting 10 or 20.

Ali, glad you are feeling a bit better.  Or do you have a sore head after last night's glasses or red!

Purple, as I type this you are probably nearly at the Lister, good luck honey, I hope you enjoy the heated gowns.  Can't wait to see you post that you have loads of juicy eggs.   

I can't remember who started the debate about how much BMS.  I was told by two clinics that every other day for as many days as you can manage around ovulation is best.  My first clinic said from about day 9 - 21 every other day then you know, whether you ov'd early or late you will have caught the right window.
I must say on the times I have been pregnant have been times that we have not done it every day.  To be honest they were times when we hadn't been timing it at all.
I am not being one of those people who says 'it will happen when you stop thinking about it' because I think those people want shooting.  They can't understand that if you are ttc it is impossible not to think abot it 100% of the time.

I think I am running out of steam now, I might go back to bed and see if I can sleep now.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Just a quick one from me as I am off out soon for my mini spa day with my SIL (my brother booked it as a treat for us in January bless him  )

Purps- Have sent you a txt hun but will be thinking of you today.   

Tracey, Pix, Almond- Glad you 3 had a lovely time last night   

WW- So sorry you are still so poorly hun, take care  

  to Beachy, Sarah, Mag, LW, Lucy, Fishy, Mira, Opos, Malini, Jess, Ali, Pam, Suzie, Rachel, Jo, Kate, Zuri, Nix, Steph, Laura

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning Anne.  Enjoy your day at the spa.  If I was rich I would be a lady of leisure and go to a spa once a week!

Just off shopping now.

How come, DH doesn't work yet he is still in bed when I have done chores and am now off shopping.  Probbaly end up doing housework when I get back


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Thanks for all the advice re the 2WW - Tracey I work from home so to be honest the past 3 days apart from light hoovering yesterday I have just been sat watching TV or sat working at my computer, only left the flat once in the 3 days to go and grab a few things from the shop over the road - so I think I have probably taken it easy enough - today I am going to pop into town and do some window shopping, can't spend another day confined to the flat  but it's been great to hear other peoples opinions and the advice other people have been given so thank you all

Kate - its lovely to hear from you and so glad you and Scott have come to a decision, it sounds like its been a tough time deciding but glad the decision has been made - and like other have said its your decision sod what anyone else thinks x I understand and agree what you are saying re adopting another womans eggs xxx

Wing - so you're a high powered fancy career woman then  my husband tells me so often that he'd love it if i was the bread winner and he a house husband  sorry your cystitis came back, I've never had it very often but know how horrible it is and my eyes are watering just thinking about it!

Morning Malini - ah glad you could understand why I just had to hoover, I have lam floors throughout a fluffy little dog and the dust bunnies were driving me insane, like mini tumble weeds floating around the floors - they drive me mad! Hope you get to go in the garden this weekend, the weather is looking reasonable here after a week of sleet and snow and rain, its been grim, but looking dry at the moment so hoping to take pooch out for a nice walk over the fields later xx

Anne enjoy your spa day you lucky girl, I love spas!!!

Tracey!! get that husband of your kicked into touch!! my husband!! well he can never get out of bed, he staggers out of bed mid week most days after 9 (he's his own boss so allows these flexi hours) weekends come and he sleeps in till gone 11 both days!!! today! guess what! he was up at 6.45 am to catch the train at 7.15am because he's going on an all day lads day at a local brewery - so the thought of copious amounts of beer is the only thing that gets him out of bed! men i despair at times 

Glad you had a nice time with Almond and Pix yesterday - Mmmm I love dim sum!!

Purps hope EC is going well - looking forward to hearing from you on your return xx

Morning Miranda - our resident comedienne   

Ali glad you are feeling better xx  hope you enjoyed the wine 

Right I am going to attempt to get up and dressed and get out of this flat for the day before i go a bit mental

Enjoy the weekend girls

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning everyone,

We had a great time yesterday. Almond it was lovely to meet you in person - you are a very sweet girl.  Tracey it was lovely to see you again. I thought you looked really well, actually more like *'hot'* ! 

Purple: Good luck today honey. Can't wait to hear how you got on.   

Anne: ooohh spa sounds lovely. Enjoy yourself 



Wing Wing said:


> Pix - WTF was the Chinese lady doing with your tongue -the mind (or at least my mind!) is boggling!!


   

Hope stupid cystitis goes away soon. I know how painful it is. 

Ali: I hope you haven't overdosed on the medicinal glasses of red! 

Kate: You must be doing horizontal tango as I type  It's lovely to see you back and all happy sweetheart. 

Miranda: You really crack me up! Love your posts.

Hazelnut: You are more likley to see MJ than I am then. Hope he lasts until August! 

Hello to all the newbies Pam, BabyK I'm sure there are more 

I had a text from Ally yesterday. They were in a hotel in Bangkok. She managed to smuggle her herbs in to the country without getting arrested  but they've had a few problems with the payments of things as their banks put a block on their cards.  Why do banks always do that!

Have a great weekend eveyone.

Pixie xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tracey - What you did to mark Marcus's birthday sounds beautiful. I hope you do find something appropriate. Mt exp of counselling is that its less two way than therapy. Maybe CBT is the right thing for now.

Anne - havent really kept up with what the outcome of the cancelled course is?Hpe you enjoy the spa!

Popsi - Hello. One of my best friends has recently adopted a little girl andthey are all doing so so well!


Sarah - Hope you are having a lovley weekend. 

Littlejen- Hope its all going well....!

Nix - What horrible stressful day, your metro ticket day. You were treated very unfairly. It sounded like such a day with all sorts of bad things going on!....Funnily enough, this last 7 days I have written a massive list of complaints to various companies for crappy service one of them our own Metro here in Manchester. I also had some stuff going on with HSBC. I hate banks. I was dealt with so shoddily. I googled 'CEO HSBC UK", and found the email address of the CEO of HSBC Uk and wrote him a stinky email, and heard back!

Pam -  welcome. My first ivf with lister starting soon too....


WW - You poor thing! Hope you are feeling better

Rachel - hope you feel better soon

Zuri - wishing you a speedy, positive 2WW
Lainey- how are things?

Pix - I've been told by my acu: every second day (which is from the spem quality pt of view) and when I went to Zita West they said from  day 7/8. But personally I have always gone for every day when I know I am ovulating and every second day before /after

BabyK - very sorry to hear that. fingers crossed the next one has better results,

Kate -  lovely to see you on. Glad there has been some resolution. Its a outcome I am considering if things dont work out with own eggs.


Am feeling alot better now. Head is fine, mouth is fine and just a spot of low level thrush. Off anything sugary for 10 days now and am beginning to crave it again (have been feeling too sick to want any). Having a lazy Sat morning....then out for the day (but I could quite easily be in..)...then really quiet day tomorrow, and DH back up to North East for the week

DH in flying form so all good with the world
hello to Jal, Steph, Miranda, Sam, Almond,  Kitty, Malini, Nicki, Pixie,  Missy, Rachel,Hazelnut and to anyoe else I have forgotten


xxxxxMAG


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
just a quick post from me- so sorry, no personals...
Thank you to everyone who has said such kind and supportive things here to me (and in general!) - it really does make a difference.

I am just back from a couple of days away at a retreat centre in Fife - so lots of silence, no worries about IF, no work and no sitting at home thinking of all the things I should have done/be doing - just chiling out, going for walks in lovely countryside and a little light creative activitiy (I took some tapestry stuff with me). Feel much better for it, and am signed off work till Wednesday, so essentially a short week (two days!), then another short week (Good Friday) then two weeks plannd holiday with family visits etc (involving nieces and nephews, but I think I am in a better place for coping with them now... hope it lasts).

Anyway, thank you to Anne, Sam, Ali, Little Jen (and I will be reading back to check how many congrats you now require and if we are allowed to offer them yet) Tracey, Nix Zuri Almond and everyone else who has been kind /supportive/sympathetic. You are great!
love and all best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning All,

*Zuri* I felt fine on the fluid replacement diet actually, your body goes into ketois and you stop being hungry. But I have just found out that since coming off 2 weeks ago I have put 10lb back on so am not happy as I havnt been pigging out  yes yo-yo diets, I only ever planned on doing it for the purpose of loosing it for IVF, i will try SW now 

*Purple* cant wait to hear your news      

*Wing Wing* Sorry that you are being punished for enjoying your self , and you didnt even get to the pudding course  I was  at what the people in the restaurant thought, they must have thought you were having an argument or something and storming off every 5 mins  one benefit though- I bet by the time you leave there your mum will be a whizz at computers, it is so sweet that she stays up with you. Hope it settles, have you got some of that stuff from the chemist cystapure or something like that .

*Anne* looking forward to hearing about the spa, you deserve it 

*Tracey* You need to pin a list of chores to his pillow so when he wakes up he knows what he is meant to be doing, and you go out to pamper yourself  

*Mag* thats exciting, when do you start, I am hoping to start again soon too 

 everyone else. I am going to shop now, I deserve a treat-although put weight back on so am a bit  about that, but sure I will find something to buy 

Pam


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pam - have fun shopping  

Mag - glad the thrush is clearing up  

Pix - is it possible to OD on red wine?    I went to the gym today cos my class was full (couldn't get parked and in the end had to leave my car half of the pavement and half in a bush!!   ) so am now back on the tx wagon.  Will try and do more exercise, take my DHEA and eat well - lunch today was wholemeal pasta with veg (left overs) and some haricot bean adn seed loaf that i made last night.  Will be eating ot for the next week by the look of it!!  Already feeling the effects IYKWIM      What you up to this weekend Pix?

Anne - wish I was there with you  

Tracey - you need to whip your DH into shape     Hope you have nice plans for later  

Elinor - your retreat sounded lovely and I am glad it has helped you to feel better and get back to being you.  You next few weeks sound pretty good too - enjoy!!  

Zuri - have fun out.  Dont want you going "But Mental!!" as you put it!!  

Hi Wing Wing!  Sounds like a good plan to get your tx free adn tehn come back.  i would!  

Hi Malini - I'll reply to your email later.  Sorry not done so yet  


Going to a friends for monk fish thai curry tonight (I am sure Ally will be enjoying the real thing  )  In the meantime I am going to slob


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi again
quick post to Pam - haven't caught up yet on most of what I missed the past couple of days, but wanted to reply to you as I have weight issues too...
I had a lovely healthy BMI of 24.3 when I first started all this malarky, but it has climbed steadily over the years, and my January cycle I was told in December that they would postpone (NHS, but self funding) if my BMI wasn't under 32. It was by Jan, (in fact it was the day they weighed me, once I got home and took off my heaviest ever winterweight jeans, jumper and multiple layers - annoying people had me freaking out when I was actually ok). It IS better if you can get your BMI down to under 32, in fact under 30 for treatment. However, the private clinic I went to were much more helpful (and knowledgeable) about the weight issue. They were equally clear that BMI under 30 would help, but also pointed out that from 25-30 there is minimal difference to that achieved from 20-25, and it is actually better (can't remember the studies quoted) to be 25-30 than to be 18-22. (23-25 being the absolute optimum). They were also very clear that anything that made you lose weight during treatment was BAD, and preferred no rapid (rapid being anything over 2 lbs a week) weight loss measures in the 6 months before treatment, and if you had weight to lose and were following healthy eating plans etc to do so but not be losing more than 1lb per week in the 3 months before treatment - they said that any faster than that and you'd be pushing it to be staying healthy, esp since there is evidence that your body is better at absorbing everything it needs from food than from supplements, so even 'nutritionally balanced' supplements aren't going to give you what you need for sustained use. 
Hope you don't feel like anyone is saying you shouldn't be trying whatever you need to do to get to where you want to be, but thought since I have also got the weight issue and have spoken to a couple of clinics about it that it might be helpful. It also might be best to check out if you go back to eating normally rather than a liquid diet that you do so in a way that doesn't cause your body to suddenly think 'hurrah, no starvation!!' and lay down all those 'extra' calories as extra pounds.... I found after dieting I had to slowly bring my intake up (I lost four and a half stone to get to my ideal weight over the year before I started treatment - if I had known about the waiting lists I would have got referred a year sooner and done the healthy eating whilst on the w/l)
All best wishes with the next cycle - and huge congratulations on how much weight you have managed to shift already.  
love
Elinor x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Elinor I am glad you are feeling a bit better now.  Your retreat sounds very peaceful.

Pix.  The shoes fit beautifully, thank you.

There must be something about me and swimming at the moment.  I was meant to go with Max and Steve this afternoon (me doing lengths while they played).  However, on the way I decided to be dropped off in Guildford while they went.  I ended up having a mini makeover at the benefit counter - of course I ended up buying things. I am too polite, I feel rude if I don't buy anything.
Ended up having a lovely morning, drinking coffee, reading a mag and buying make-up.  It means I have broken my no buying anything until 1st April (i gave up shopping in January) but I nearly made it.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Purple,  I hope EC went well.

Ali. Monk fiish curry with friends sounds fab.  I do try and whip DH into shape.  He does do things if I make a list and nag.  Unfortunately that makes me feel more like his mother than his wife.  He always says 'I know I don't do enough' but then just carries on as before.  Men eh.

Pam.  I hope you enjoyed your shopping.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Afternoon my sweet ladies!

Sorry it's taken so long to post but I left here at 5am and only got back at 5pm!!! Due to engineering work and roads closed due to demonstrations!

Ladies 6 Follies and 6 Eggs!!! WOOHOO!!!

I'm a happy bunny if a bit tired.

Tracey I had the gown but don't think they heated it!?!?!?!? I had lots of blankets though. I was booked for EC at 11 am but just as Anne texted me they called for me and I was down before 9am. then had to wait till half one just to check with DR that it went ok! It was Marie Wren.

Hugs to you all, just a quick one from me tonight as so tired, will be on tomorrow with hopefully good fertilisation news!!!

Please keep eveything crossed that my eggs behave themselves and do not act like hussy's and let too many of DH's boys in!

Thanks guys, you're support has been invaluable

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG Purps that's brilliant news!! Woo hoo indeed!       
Well done honey - I'm soooo happy for you and    for 100% fertilization tonight. Go eggies go!! 

Tracey what a day! Good on you for treating yourself - you deserve it.   I'm glad the shoes fit hon, hope you'll enjoy wearing them. xx

Ali: I've done sod all today hon but going to the cinema tonight to see 'Knowing'. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps that fantastic news so pleased for you, fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Purple.  I have everything crossed for 100% fertilisation news tomorrow.

Are you all planning to turn your lights off between 8.30 and 9.30 tonight for earth hour.  We are going to turn everything off - yes including the laptop - gulp.  We thought it would be nice to just talk and have candles instead of the usual watching TV.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a great weekend. DP is out so I am going to watch exactly what I want on TV after I have done the skiing fitness exercises I am supposed to have been doing for the past week   I didn't know about earth hour tho. Moral dilemma esp as I have control of the TV for once

Purps - congratulations! Bumper crop, fantastic! Hope they are all fertilising nicely as I type  

Kate - so lovely to see you back here. I am so pleased for you that you have reached a decision and I could almost feel the relief in your post. Feel really excited for you.

Tracey / Pix - so great to meet both of you, you are both really lovely and I felt really relaxed in your company even though I'd never met you. All that food helped   We must do it again. Still thinking about my lovely dessert. Tracey, laughing about you not going swimming again, the Benefit counter sounds much more fun

Anne - spa day sounds lovely did you have loads of nice treatments

Ali - glad you feeling better. Hope the gym did not cause setback. Dangerous place 

Mags - glad you feeling better too. You have done really well to give up the sugary stuff. It will probably taste horrible to you now. Well maybe not, but you can tell yourself that anyway!

WW - sorry you not feeling better   How are you feeling today?

Hi to everyone else, I need to get off the comp and finally go and do my leg exercises. Hope everyone having a great weekend
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Züri said:


> Thanks for clarifying that nix i didn't realise this site was a non profit site - maybe i should finally sign up to be a charter VIP, will go and look into it x


Yep we are totally non profit, and to clarify further, we are running under guidelines modelled off the charity commission documents and as such the directors are not allowed to earn any money from the site whatsoever... it would be illegal. The rest of our staff are volunteer.

Oh and we actually have three servers... and they are not rented - we own all three. They are pretty high specification too.

I've just had your earlier post brought to my attention and I do understand your frustration - but please do not think we are not doing anything about it - we are, its just these things take time.... I am the only systems administrator here, and any maintenance I do has to be on a live system, so it means I end up working to 3/4am.

As for money, we refuse to have advertising, I do not want a site full of adverts and because of this our funding is totally reliant on charter memberships and money raising events/sponsorships etc.

Anyhow, enough of the sob story..... I just didn't want you to think that we are creaming off FF and letting it fall apart.

Tony
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying, apologies if I offended


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tony.  I just wanted to say what a wonderful job you guys are doing.  I don't know how you find the time and energy to keep ff running for no pay.  I work for an international charity so if you want any fundraising advice PM me. However, I don't know about raising money through events, just regular gifts from supporters.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Tony!!  We do appreciate it all and everyone on this and other threads I post on all say that its down to this site that they are able to cope with IF.   

Zuri - you are up early.  Do you have to change your clocks??  Has everyone else remembered??  I have no idea why I am up so blooin early - think it is cos my nose is still all blocked up  :-

Purple - 6 eggs is amazing - I am so happy for you and DH.  I shall not be going far today as want to know who it went last night      

Tracey - the Benefit counter is always more interesting than swimming!  It probably did you more good too    

Almond - did you get your exercises done?  When are you off skiing?  I was invited with some friends who are in Les Arcs now but due to not knowing what is happeneing at work and wanting to arrange more tx in teh summer, I said I could not make it  

Pixie - How was Knowing?  is that the one with Nicholas Cage?  Think i saw a billboard poster yesterday.  Having a relaxing day is allowed!!  

I went to my friends for dinner but instead of monkfish curry we had seafood linguini.  I was still delicious and I didn't have to cook, but I was looking forward to the monkfish     We tehn played on the Wii Fit with her daughter who is 11 and gorgeous.  Can you believe that i had a Wii Fit age of 31    I obviously had to point out to my friend who runs alot and was frustrated that her Wii Fit age was 39, that my eggs have a Wii Fit age of about 51!!!!  That was the best news I have had all year!!!     

Purple - what time you getting the call?  

Hi to everyone.  have a lovely Sunday.  Where is the sunshine?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning Ali, yes clocks went forward here to - me and my big mouth got up at 9am this morning (old time 8am) which is the normal time i get up anyway 

Glad you had a nice night last night and good wii fit age  xx

Purps lots of luck this morning for your result xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Crikey Charlie you guys can chat. I will go back and read through later and catch up with you all.

Anne G & Lightweight - Really looking forward to meeting you both next Saturday. Is anybody else joining us in Nottingham?

Purple - That's amazing.    Come on little egglets and   get jiggy  xxx

Tony - It's an amazing site and I thank you for all your hard (unpaid) work xx

Mag108 - Got your PM, hope your evening out was good. Speak to you tonight hun xx

Had a mare of a few days. After my BFN, it took another 8 days for me to actually get my AF, which when it arrived was really light and only lasted a few days, so as per instructions I started on my Cyclo Progynova on Day 5 of my cycle. Well on Thursday (Day 16) I started to bleed a little, so i rang Care and consultant said to continue taking the Cyclo and wait for my AF after finishing this months tabs (got another week's worth left to take). Anyhow, Friday I started to have a proper AF, so I rang again and this time the consultant has said that I need to come in on Monday for a scan to see wht's going on. I have never had a heavier AF, I have been flooding all weekend. I haven't been able to go anywhere or do anything it's been that heavy. My body must be up the bl**dy wall.

Hello Zuri, Malini, Ali, Tracey, Mirra, Nix, Pix, Ally, Wing Wing, Almond, Hazlenut, Steph, Laura and everybody that I've missed 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Sarah - Sorry you are having such an awful and bewildering time.    I hope that tomorrow's scan sheds some light on this situation.  Hope too that AF eases up a bit today so that you can actually venture out.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Züri said:


> Thanks for clarifying, apologies if I offended


No you didn't offend hun .... sorry if I came across like that


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Tony - it as appreciated all you do on here and i think my hormones were struggling with the hormonal server  x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ali.  I hate it when I have been looking forward to a certain kind of food then end up with something else.  Even if it is nice.  Great wii fit age.  We have wii fit and my age changes madly from 57 - 40 in one day.  That makes it sound like I use it a lot.  Unfortunately I am too lazy and use it about once every two weeks but always do the body test at the beginning and end of the session to see if it really knows what it is talking about.  It doesn't as I am often 2lb different in weight within half an hour!

Sarah.  Sorry you are having such a nightmare time.  

Hi Zuri.

We are going out for Sunday lunch today in lieu of Mothers Day last week.  It was just us and MIL but now my parents are coming too so I am quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - are you saying the Wii Fit doesn't know what it is talking about      
I agree about it being disappointing when you dont get the meal you were psyching yourself up for!!  Another friend a few months ago said to go round to her for dinner and she would make "something yummy.  Perhaps a thai Prawn curry or steak"  Got there, having been drooling all day, to be greeted by shop bought fish cakes     I dont mean to sound ungrateful but.....   

Enjoy lunch.

I keep popping on to see Purples news.  Will get in the bath now and then check again.  Am I going to have to ring for you Purple?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

Tracey- Morning hun, have a lovely Sunday lunch out today  

Purps- I am sitting on he edge of my seat here hunny. I am   for you. So thrilled for you both  

Sarah- What a nightmare hun, hope the wicked beatch is a bit better today 
Really REALLY looking forward to meeting up next week.
We can have a good old natter and some    lunch    

Ali- Or should I say Mrs Wii Fit 2009    Glad you had a nice night and are feeling better hun  

Pix- Hello gorgeous  

WFT has happened to Ally and Bens cards then? How awful for them   

Almond- Sounds like you had a nice time on Friday, it's so nice isn't it to put a face to a name.  I have met Tracey, Ally, Natasha & Nikki2008 but I want to meet you ALL!!!!!!   

Morning Z- Hope you are ok on your 2ww. I am excited for you, can't explain why but have a good feeling  

Mag- Hi lovey. Jason's course was moved from Birmingham to Milton Keynes so I got them to pay for us to stay overnight in Milton Keynes next Saturday night as it's a full  "Bootcamp" weekend and very intense so he will need to limit his driving and have a s much rest as poss.
Shame you can't meet next Sat hunny. Oh well, we will be having another meet up again so maybe then. 
Glad you're feeling a bit better too  

  to Donkey, Kate, Pam, Beachy, Opos, Mira, Laura, Steph, Fishy, Nix, Sizie, WW , LW , LJ, Jess, Sam

Had  a nice day yesterday but Amanda my SIL had a really bad cold so she was struggling with the sauna, steam room etc bless her. We had a laugh though. Can you believe them gave me a robe with no tie.. then when I went to get one from reception I realised there were no belt hooks for the tie..... do you think they knew I was a secret flasher?       (for those of you who know about the window cleaner story   )

We've got the boys this weekend and we had a little tea party for Luke as he will be 7 on Friday so he had his presents and stuff, e bought him a red Ipod shuffle, he loves it!!
Going to watch my nephew play footie in his semi final this afternoon before we take the boys home which wil be nice.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Tony, I think I started that conversation moaning about the stressed server, but it was just a moan hunny, I know you guys have and do sacrifice alot for us on this site and it's invaluable!!!!!!!!

Thanks again for all the hard work you and all the staff put in!

Ali they said they'd call between 10:30 and 12:30!!!! Just hope they put there clocks forward   

Dh is in bed bless him but I'm up all nervous, also Raef siad I have to mention trial et at oxford was very difficult, apparently I have a womb that initially tilts back then flops forward on itself    they described it like a deflated balloon (nice hey) so they may go to GA for ET too! He said he'd try without then convert to GA so I'm sat here worrying about how I go NBM for potential GA yet have full bladder for him to try normal ET first ?  

Sorry for such a me post ladies!!! Head's swimming!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

..... I am p!ssing myself here girls from behind my laptop screen.
Luke was playing on his DS and there was a rabbit that kept popping on to his screen.
He was gettting a bit annoyed with this rabbit and just said   "What's that dumb f'ing rabbit doing"

Not funny I know but it is if that makes sense.
Jason's just said if he swears again he's on a DS ban


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Hi hun, I am   for you here.
Did you sleep ok?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne Kids are so funny at times!!

Yes didn't go to bed till late and woke at 8, so really not too bad, been out for a little walk this morning, just around the block, no power in it just fresh air. just hope they call nearer to 10:30 than 12:30?!?!?

Are you coming down with Jase to MK? We are only 40mins away from MK

Hugs hunny 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purps hun. Well, he's on a course on Sat & Sun all day so on the Saturday I am going to Notts to meet Sarah & LW  and we are staying in MK on Sat night but if you wanted to meet on Sunday late morning /early afternoon we could do that hun if you fancied?
See how you feel and we can always play it by ear. Would be lovely to meet you , and you will be PUPO by then too


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey just got the call ladies!!
5 fertilised!!!

Provisional ET tuesday at 12:30 but they will call at 08:30 because there may be the potential of Blasts!!!!!

Me a PR getting Possible Blasts?!?!?!? WTF!!! how exciting is that?!? then if thats the case it will be thursday!!!

Yes anne hun lets play it by ear but be nice to meet Sunday morning, lots of lovely places for teas/coffee's in MK

Hugs and thanks to all of you wonderful ladies!!!!

S xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am soOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Now I am off out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chat later xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just read Purple's post - will be back for perso's.

Purple that is absolutely brilliant hon. I have tears in my eyes! You give all of us so much hope.
Congratulaions!!!   

Pix xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps that is amazing!! so so so sooooooooooooooo pleased for you!! and potential blasts!! thats a brill fertilisation rate too! i had 9 eggs 8 mature and 6 fertilise! so 6 eggs and 5 fertilised is fantastic!!! well done little eggies  

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- KNEW it wold be good news this cycle for you hunny.            

I am so pleased for you, really lovely news  

Hi Pix , Hi Z


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....I'm in bloody tears here   (in a good way  )


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Glad you had a lovely time at the spa yesterday. Are you looking all gorgeous now? Of course you are.
Re Ally - the cards are back to their normal use now hon, it was the first try they had problems with as the bank treated the usage as fraud. You might need to let your bank know before going to Turkey so that they are aware.  

Ali: 'Knowing' was interesting. It was good all the way through but the ending was [email protected]! Nicholas Cage looks his age now  
No monkfish? WTF is that all about? I looove Monkfish too. Maybe you and I should meet up and have a Monkfish lunch?  

Zuri: Bless you hon. Your post wasn't offensive, stop worrying you hormonally messed up lady   How are you doing? Is this 2ww as hard as the first one?

Tracey: Enjoy your lunch with MIL.

Almond: Leg exercises? What's that for? I just go straight in to skiing without any exercise  

Swinny: Hope the AF behaves itself. It sounds horrendous.  

Girls, so how do I pay to become a charter member then? 

Ps: I'm still in bed and can't belive it's 12 o'clock already!   1 hour less sleep, what is that all about?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix I tell you i have such a habit of putting my foot in things on this forum, I have made posts on other threads which weren't meant to offend but did slightly! I never learn to keep my mouth shut! gobby Boro lass that's me  i need to engage brain before typing sometimes  I same to attract controversy 

Yes 2WW OK so far but I think the first week is not too bad, its the second week thats the killer! and of course the nasty pessaries are making me a bit draughty  and a bit hormonal   but i'm OK

Anne thanks for your positivity re this 2WW and cycle for me, i wish I shared the same - but its odd I think I got myself so resigned to it not working its making me quite calm, i don't feel panicked yet but we'll see what I am saying after next wed when i start the second week  Glad you had a nice pamper day at the spa x

Purps - again massive congratulations, I think this cycle must give the rest of these lovely ladies on here so much hope - was your protocol changed for this cycle? was anything different done or did you do anything different? 

Tracey enjoy your lunch with MIL xx

Pix I looked where to do charter VIP but found it hard to find, i only found it via a link on another members signature but at the time didn;t have details with me to sign up now looking for it again and can't?? if i find the link i'll let you know x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I'm looking ow for you re Charter
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix... try this link.....
Its on paid subs on your profile x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=33991;sa=subscriptions


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ah cool just found it in paid subs as you say Anne in my profile, now i am just worried because i think my paypal account has my MILs address and I don't want the pen and wristband sending to her!! eek!!

Do i have nice coloured stars now?

Oooo I do


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you know I never received a pen and wrist band!!
I will mail Tony


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I have just mailed him to ask him not to send one to me so he can send you mine  x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mailed him now Z  

Right ladies, logging of so I can do a quick sarnie for the boys then head off to the footie game  

Enjoy the rest of weekends


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne - thanks for the link hon but it opens up as an error page!   I'll keep looking.

Zuri: I think you are being too sensitive hon - honestly! I never thought any of your posts were offensive. We tell how we feel on this forum which is why it is so good. 

ps - just seen your posts gals - I'll sort it out now.

Argggghh I need to get out of bed and have a shower!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix I am talking about other threads, I have a bit of a habit of being a bit opinionated  

Now get out of bed you lazy beeeatch

see....... can't help myself 

bye Anne hope you have a nice rest of the day - I am still in PJ's really must get dressed and active! xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh thanks ladies, Zuri, Anne, Pix Ali you are all so very sweet

Zuri lot's different this time, have been having regular accu since just before last cycle and following food recommendations from him, TCM food considered HOT and WARM, root veg lamb chicken certain spices such as cinnamon foods that are roasted or baked or cassoroled, also this protocol had no down regulation, so SP last 2 were LP with 3 weeks + down regg. Last time had gonal f first ivf 150iu 2nd 300iu this time Menopur at 450iu. Plus this cycle was at the Lister! so all in all lots different but something worked!!!

I was told less than 5% change of success with my own eggs and that I wouldn't respond no matter what protocol/drugs they used at Oxford, even Raef said previous cycle lack of success meant that I probably wouldn't get more than 1 or 2 eggs, but something in me just had a strong feeling that the D/regging was really bad for me, and thankfully SP this time seems to be going well SO FAR!!!!!

So have hope ladies if I can get this far so can you!!!

HUGS and a happy Sunday to you all

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Zuri*- love the new stars  

Post wasn't offensive hun so stop worrying that it was  I mentioned it to Tony because PR thread is on the net and open to all to read and you'd be surprised just how many 'guests' read the threads on FF  I thought he might want to clear things up about how FF is funded and supported just incase anyone else reading without knowledge of what FF was about might get the wrong idea (IYSWIM)

I know all you ladies totally appreciate the support and help you get from FF and *especially* from each other 

*Purple*- just want to say fab news  on your embies. Potential blasts    

Love to all 
Maz x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a lazy beatch!!

   

laters!

xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay for Purple!!!          That is such fantastic news, you must be over the moon!

Missy xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Maz Thanks hunny pot blasts whats that all about hey!?!?!?      shock and a half! this IF world is a crazy one!

Missy thanks sweetie

Just off out to supermarket to get ingrediants for brunch and roast DH is cooking for me this afternoon

Enjoy your day ladies hugs to all

SXXXXx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

No probs Maz completely understood  

Pix are you up yet!! 

Purps so it seems all your hard work and dedication has certainly paid off! i stopped going to accu after my BFN and haven't been going during this FET cycle, i liked going but it was just a pain in the @rse to get to and I don;t drive over here - plus she wasn't an expert on accu for fertility (she was lovely and supportive) but wondered really if it was doing me much good, if this doesn't work I might go back to her or find someone else - but would feel guilty going elsewhere as we became friends! did you take herbs as well purps? my accu didn't do herbs 

To be honest I am kidding myself really - the best thing I could do for myself is to lose at least 3 stone!! I am about 4 and a half stone over weight but am very happy at my size when I am 3 stone lighter - always struggled with weight but never got as big as I am now - IF and giving up smoking has taken its toll  

x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Just wanted to say...

Purple- so pleased to read your good news, you must be so excited!    

When will ET take place?  - sorry I've no idea about these things!

Love to everyone x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning Zuri, how are you doing?  Are you still trying to take it easy?  Hope you're getting lots of TLC from your DH x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Hazelnut - well since ET hubby has hardly been at home so i have been giving myself TLC!!  

How are you xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahh!  is he working away?  hope you're managing to take it easy x

I'm ok thanks.  Dh is setting up a burglar alarm at the mo due to our break in last weekend, so will feel abit better I think once thats up and running.

Spoke to my consultant this week who was really pleased as my progesterone level showed that I had ovulated this month, so we're going to wait another cycle and see if anything happens with ttc naturally, if not he want to try a cycle of clomid.  I just wondered what people thought about this with high FSH/ low AMH?  Any thought on this ladies?

H xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Hazelnut - so he's not working away just out boozing every night and day since ET! yesterday he went out at 7am and got back at 10.30pm he went to a brewery day all day! beer seems to be his motivation in life 

How are you feeling since your break in? are you feeling on edge? great you're getting an alarm put in, can;t imagine the feeling of coming back to a burgled house - must have been such a shock for you and being on your own at the time too

Great news re your progesterone levels, when do you think you might be going for a new cycle? 

x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Am not feeling too bad now about it all.  I think as there was no mess, and they only went within our lounge, it hasn't been too bad.  If they had been all over the house and had been through all our stuff I think I would have felt much worse.

I know what you mean about men and booze, I try so hard not to drink at the moment (which is hard as I love my wine!), but DH doesn't seem to feel he needs to do the same!

Well so far I haven't had any IF treatment as my FSH results have been very recent, so my consultant seems to think as a first step we should give Clomid a try,  I'm just interested to know what people on this thread with high FSh think about this?

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hazelnut - I am no expert but I used Clomid for 6 months without knowing I had low AMH/high FSH and it didn't work plus it messed up my cycles. When we found out I have a low reserve my consultant said there is no point at all using it any further. It might be different for you but I wouldn't waste too much time with Clomid if I was you. TCM/acu/vits/healthy eating etc will help you more than Clomid would. 

Zuri: You'll be proud of me - I had a shower!  

xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Zuri, were you recommended IVF when you got your FSH/AMH results?  I suppose because we haven't tried any treatment at all yet, the doctor probably wants to try something like clomid first before going straight for more invasive IF treatment??  But no, I don't want to waste much time on it if the chances are it won't work.
I have been having acupuncture, taking vitamins/supplements and trying eat healthily, haven't looked inot TCM- herbs etc yet though- everything gets abit expensive!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hazelnet - no I am doing IVF because i had one tube removed and the other remains but was told it is redundant - I am a fake PR'er i joined this thread back in Dec after having a baseline scan and only had 4 antral follicles showing and told i didn't have many eggs left, never even knew my FSH then and they don't do AMH over here - anyway i ended up being an average responder in the end and from the antrals they initially saw i ended up with 9 eggs! 8 mature and 6 fertllised - so being told originally i'd be lucky to get 5 - I got a bit of a shock

Then I later found out my FSH last month even though it was done in Feb 2008! (not good on information over here) and my FSH is at a perfect level so i am intrigued to know what my AMH is as I think it might be a bit low due to the low amount of antrals showing, but I don't think I am really in the PR category, just these girls can't get rid of me now   

Pix well done on getting up, you are now ahead of me! i am stikl in PJ's and yet to shower! but going out shortly so better go and get showered and dressed and try and look half decent 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hazelnut - IVF was recomended with DE but my consultant also said having just confirmed ovulation with high progesterone at the time I should try with my own eggs once and see how I respond. Your situation is very similar to mine. If you decide to go ahead with IVF make sure you pick the right month. I regret not doing that on my first go.
If you really want to try Clomid then I'd suggest doing it for a couple of months with the follicle tracking scans so you know if it's working.

Zuri - You faker!! You are a lazy beatch too!!! 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOWEE! Purps - well done birdie! Yay!

xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Pixie- it's not that I really want to try Clomid- it's just that's all thats been been recommended to me so far!  I'm sure I will be going down the IVF route in the fairly near future, how do you know whether you've chosen the right month?

x


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Well done Purps your an absolute inspiration to us all,  all the luck in the world for E/T will it be tomorrow?  Keep us informed take care

BabyK xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone!

Purps that is amazing news!!        - you have had such a hard time to get this far, so five embies is brilliant news - and possibly blasto... will have to stay near my keyboard all week!

Wing wing - so your cystitis seems to be not going away and causing you such a hassle. Hope it gets better soon...

Kate - hello again, nice to have you pop back again and I have been taking a break too. It is sometimes necessary.... Hope the ttc au naturel works out, and the DE back up plan sounds like a sensible option (I am on a couple of lists now for it, and so far have had mainly positive responses from close friends I have told - and if the reactions are different it is their issue not mine, in my view) All best wishes for your plans.

Tracey - I have been failing to go swimming since I was signed off sick two weeks ago - I know exercise helps etc, but I just can't face it when the choice is anything more inviting (the cafe round the corner from my nearest pool does fab smoothies and a mouthwatering arrange of cakes I am only looking at because it is still lent). The benefits counter sounds much more inviting....

Anne - hope you enjoyed your mini spa day (and didn't catch your SIL's cold) - and what a thoughtful present form your bro.

Zuri - hope this 2ww will be your last for this year!! And regarding what you should/shouldn't do the most important thing is do what feels right to you, don't give yourself a hard time for anything. My clinics have all said carry on as you feel able to, but as normal as possible. I have taken it easy for the first few days (but couldn't cope with too much bed rest, except the cycle I broke my wrist the week before EC, I fell and hurt back and everything and was really in need of a few days proper 'recovery' time, since I waited the whole weekend before going to get wrist x-rayed and put in cast... hormonally challenged moron that I was....). My acupuncturist has always said that doing gentle exercise (walking etc) is fine, in fact once she said the whole thing about blood diverting from your womb if you got out of bed was a nonsense - the whole point of exercise is increasing circulation and that includes to all your bits unless you are doing hardcore exercise or aerobics. Hope your embryos are settling in nicely and that evil progesterone pessaries don't make life too dreadful.... When is otd?

Pixie - it made me feel so good to read you posting in your pjs - I thought I was the only lazy person, but I actually got up before noon, so feel almost virtuous!

Mag - hope the candida is getting better, and hope you are managing to stay off the sugar (I would stick to upping my iron intake, since I could cope with that, but would really struggle without icecream (tends to have quite a bit of sugar!!)). If you are anaemic everything hits you harder - I remember from having it years ago that I didn't really know I had a problem but just went down with all the bugs going. Hope you feel well again soon.

Nix - sorry to hear about your miserable encounter with the French Fat controllers - at least you had some sympathy from fellow travellers, which is always reassuring, but what a nightmare saga! I will never moan about Virgin trains again....

Pam - hope you are taking care of yourself and that retail therapy helped yesterday.

Ali27 - I am with you on disappointment of going to friends and having shop bought food - not wrong in itself, but if you were led to expect lovely things (monkfish is one of my faves as well) then all a bit of a let down. Have something extra special today to make up!

Almond - hope the ski exercises help (I've never been skiing, so would have no clue - I think I'd be with whoever said you have to do the pre-ski as well as the apres-ski to get in the mood for it rather than being too petrified), and I was stuck on a bus for most of earth hour, so didn't get to light my candles. Will be a day late and do it this evening instead.

Sarah - sorry to hear you have AF from hell. I think treatment cycles just mess everyone up differently - some get a light af after, others (like me) the very first af after is total excess, your body just takes a while to adjust. Hope the scan tomorrow will offer reassurance and that the next cycle will be the last time you are thinking about af at all in 2009.

Hazlenut - hope the burglar alarm means you never have another experience like last weekend. Glad you seem to be dealing with it sensibly, and not letting it distract you from the rest of your life. I have never been on clomid, so can't offer much advice, but if you are ovulating then that has to be good news for ttc naturally. I would second the others who have said don't hang about too long before moving on to more intervention if things don't work out - I spent some of my most fertile years on waiting lists because I didn't ask enough questions, and was just grateful they would treat me at all... but I hope things work out whichever treatment (or not) you try first.

To Maz, Miranda, BabyK, Laura, Little Jenny, Ally and everyone else - hope you have a good weekend and managed to cope with an hour less in your day (I had a sudden panic that somebody might have forgotten to tell purp's embryos and not give them all enough time, but clearly they were getting it on with no regard for clocks or time and just doing their thing!)
love and best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix - a Monkfish meeting would be wonderful - anytime!!  Think we will have a few others joining too; seems a popular choice (Eli?).  

Anne - I keep getting the error message too with that page.  Will try through my profile.  Hope the footie was good.  

Purple - Brunch and roast cooked for you.    Lucky you.

Eli - think i will have lamb tonight to make up for it  

Hazelnut - I asked my NHS cons about clomid when I was first diagnosed.  I have read about some women being prescribed it with high FSH and low AMH but he said the same as Pixie's cons.  Obviously it is totally your choice but when I was diagnosed I felt I wanted to try the other avenues first before IVF - Acu, clomid possibly etc.  It didn't work for me and I now feel that I have wasted precious time.  But I dont regret it.  I didn't feel ready either.  That makes no sense, does it??  

Hi to everyone else.  Am popping out to my garden to potter for a while just so I feel like I have done something constructive today.

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hazelnut: Sorry hon I didn't mean to cause further stress to you.  I know you are going by what consultants are recommending.  
Re right month - An ultrasound scan on day 2 shows how many antral follicles you have as they vary from month to month. The antral follicle counts are the best tool for estimating how likely you respond to IVF and how many eggs you might produce. 

Ali: Where about do you live again hon? xx

Elinor: Hope you are feeling better   It seems like you had a lazy Sunday too.  

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

What a manic weekend   Havent stopped so far, been to neices 4th birthday party then out for lunch with mil (can you believe we went for a  indian buffet?)  Oh plus we had indian takeaway with neighbours last nite, and errrmmmm we had indian takeaway ourselves on friday nite as we were too knackered to cook.  Hence to say we have loads of air freshners in the house at the mo   

Purps - congrats hunny, that is bloody great news        for your blasts petal 

Hello to pix, ali, nix, elinor, tracey, anne, hazelnut, mallini, pamls, stephjoy, swinny, mag, almond, ally, lj, babyk, miranda, zuri, missyg and everyone else.

Sorry its only a quick post gotta go and have a bath as have started decorating kitchen and am covered in polyfilla 

Still only got a high on the cbdfm and feeling a bit peed off to say the least   heres hoping for a peak at last moz   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix - i live in Southampton but happy to travel.  I saw that there was a little meet on Friday evening in London but I couldn't get there in time.  Would love to meet up with you though and anyone else who fancies it.   

Gardening over with now    Time for food  

Kate - you must look like a curry!!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

No, don't worry Pixie, you haven't made me more stressed!  I think the Consultant doesn't want to rush into IVF as really we haven't been trying that long.  But I really don't want to waste time on  things that probably won't work!    Thanks for your advice about the right cycle etc.

Thanks also to Ali, don't worry that all made sense!  And I know what you mean!

And also thanks to Elinor xx

Have a good evening everybody, before we all go back to work, I really dread it at the moment, so stressful.  Off to cook dinner now.

Lots of love x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies hope you all having good Sundays. I had to get up really early this morning and can't think straight, I read back earlier and now can't remember what I read. So just to say quickly

Purps - wow!!! Congratulations!   Hope they all carry on doing what they are supposed to be doing          

Hazelnut - we went straight to IVF after trying naturally after lap (see my sig) and before the lap we had only been trying for a few months (although I am in a different position from most people as I knew I had issues and was trying to resolve them before ttc -tho I didn't know then I had endo and low reserve!). I didn't see the point of taking Clomid as I was ovulating every month. I thought Clomid makes you ovulate if you are not ovulating, so why is your consultant recommending you taking it? (Just something I would want to ask if I were in your position, there may be a good answer!). I also read somewhere - and I can't remember where - that it wasn't great for those with low reserve. But I think opinions may differ on that. As to IUI, which we are also offered, I didn't see what it would add for us either, and because of my low reserve and also endo we decided to get straight on to IVF. But I did do a lot of natural stuff first, so I was pretty clear in my own mind that we had done as much as we could and needed to try something else. That's just my experience, but mention it in case it helps. 

Sorry for lack of other personals ladies, I feel like a zombie ...
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What fantastic news Purple.  You give everyone else hope after your disappointing response in previous cycles.  

We have lots of charter vips now - fab - wouldn't it be great if we could be the thread with the most VIP's.

Had a very nice lunch but ate far too much.  Had Roast with Banoffe pie for pud.  It used to be my fave but I think the low sugar diet I have been on since Jan must have changed my taste buds as it was far too sweet.  I managed to eat it all though


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello gels  

Purple, brilliant news, congratulations! 

Zuri, PUPO gel, hope you're feeling good. 

Just a quick update. I started DHEA a couple of weeks ago, not liking the tummy aches, headaches and wind much but like the increase in appetite. Did anyone always feel ravenous when taking DHEA? I'm planning on following Anne and Pixie out to Jinemed after two periods so provided the last ICSI hasn't messed up my natural cycle, I should be able to start the SP at the beginning of May.

Looking forward to meeting some of the northern PR gels next Saturday, Pixie, you still booked up?

Lightweight xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lightweight.  I have always had wind and the DHEA didn't make me any more windy - not that it woudl have been possible  
To be honest I didn't get any symptoms - which made me think it wasn't working.

Pixie.  I have changed my setting so you can see when I am online now.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Evening ladies

Thanks for all the congrats, you ladies are so lovely! and as much as i want to tell my 3D friends my news, i rush here first    

As far as TCM goes, I didn't do herbs just followed a diet based on the HOT foods in TCM and HOT ways of cooking which is baked casseroled roasted and fried doods mostly root veg certain meats such as lamb (didn;t do that as HATE lamb) and chicken spices such as ginger garlic and cinnamon and soups for lunch oats for breakfast, no snacking, lots of walks and plenty of water! all advised by my very sweet accu guy.

then he did regular weekly accu sessions since oct and my last failed cycle.

Also i did take DHEA but only for about 8 weeks as had really bad acne and rash so thought I probably had enough in my system

As for those asking about ET it will either be tuesday or if they all still look good then they will take them to blasts and do ET thursday!

Did anyone else who got this far feel wierd about their embies being left alone?? or am i just a nutter? Just mentioned it to DH and bless him he said! they are not alone they are looking after one another! Sometimes I love that man so much I think I might explode!!!

And Yes Ali sweetie, I know how lucky I am with DH most days, didn't stop him having a quick mood this aft though and saying " I could still leave!" I said go for it and went out for a 10 minute walk! when I returned he was all apologetic and said he's very sorry!!!!! Bl00dy men!

Hazlenut, glad you have Alarm now, hopefully you'll slleep much sounder with that!!

Hugs and happy sunday to you lovely ladies

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LW - I think if you have ymptoms on the DHEA, particularly increased appetite, go to your GP's and get your testosterone checked. While slightly elevated testosterone can help you conceive, through the roof will not!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello all..

i missed the thread! though you all bit quiet!

purp - go girl!!  i had 5 embies, thats a great number to work with!      

completely behind with you all... will read back a bit now!

xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi just a quickie I've had abusy weekend so not been on much but wanted to say congratulations to Purples on her fantastic news 5 embies   

Hi to everyone else too xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali - I live in Surrey so I could either come down to Southhampton or you can come to Guildford one weekend - which ever you prefer. Tracey also lives near Guildford so we can ask her if she fancies a monkfish lunch/dinner too.  

Tracey: I thought you changed your settings - I like seeing you online    

LW: DH doesn't want to cancel our plans hon. It's actually my SIL's birthday gathering so I won't be able to make it. Gutted as I would have loved to meet you girls rather than seeing my weird SIL.  Can you tell I don't like her?!  

Hello yummy mummies Mir & Laura   

xxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all

Tony  Reid - Just wanted to say a BIG THANKS to you and all the others who run the site, as other have said we all appreciate and benefit enormously from FF.

Elinor -  Your retreat sounds lovely. And hopefully as you say, having that extra time off will really help too. And thanks for the tips. Its difficult staying off sugar esp as there are so few treats I can have. bought a family pack of hoola hoops yesterday and making my way through them....

Purple -  Lots of people have sent congrats to you and now me too! Delighted for you sweetie! And its sweet that you feel that you are leaving your embies all alone...  

Sarah - Sorry to hear about the heavy AF, you poor thing. Lovely to talk to you earlier.Hope its all straight forward at the clinic tomorrow.

Anne - hope you had a good day, was dead sunny here, lovely. Yeh shame I cant make meet up. (off up to North East for weekend) Esp as you go off to Istanbul soon, will just have to wish you good luck 'virtually' online! So will def have to make the next one.

Wing wing - how's the cystitis?

Kate - hello

Ali - I get it. I felt the same going on and coming off clomid. Even though I was told I had just as much chance on clomid as with IVF... that was at MFS. At Lister, I doubt they would say that as their idea of how 'successful' ivf could be for me is more positive. I wasnt ready for IVF last october but from a bodyclock pt of view I am now having IVF on my 40th birthday....

Kate - wow you have done alot today!


I had an ok weekend. A bit too busy really, still trying to get a tenant. Flat on with an agent now, but am still getting calls from my ads I put up....saw the tenant off yesterday, did a bit of cleaning today...but losing the hour made the day so short and DH off to the North East!

But I am feeling loads better and thats great. 

XXXXXXMAG


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

OMG 5 pages since yesterday    how am I meant to keep up?, I am going to have to quit my job it wastes too much of valuable FF posting time  

*Tracey* Thanks for your message, yes I think all my Lister cycle buddies have now had their EC or are about to all with 8-20 follies/eggs, while I have normal bloods, no known fertility problems or issues like most people do and yet have had to abandon this cycle with poor response. Its quiet hard to understand, I just wish I knew why  . There isnt a slimming world in Jersey so I am going to have to do it on-line- do you really not need your books?, it would be great to have something to read rather than just look on the internet. Mmm just seen your post about earth hour, think I was watching TV, on the lap top with the light on- oops 

*Ali* I had fun shopping, but cant believe I spent £200 in Fat Face   just as well I dont go clothes shopping that often   I am always planning on loosing weight or getting pregnant so havnt brought clothes for ages... I _needed_ them  

*Elinor* thank you so much for your post, i think last time I had a BMI of 25 I was probably 5   The Lister has never mentioned my weight or BMI, it is really from this web site and hearing that so many clinics refuse to treat people with BMI's less than 30 that got me determined to loose as much weight as possible to have the best chance of treatment, so I never discussed the diet with the Lister but know from the Belly Club that lots of clinics recommend them before IVF so assumed that it would be OK. I am really shocked that they said no rapid weight loss for 6 months before treatment  and that for 3 months I should only loose a lb a week, I cant believe that  . I definitely will not do a VLCD again before treatment and am going to do SW now which is healthy eating and my consultant said would be fine. Thankyou so much for the post 

*Purple* I replied to you on the Lister thread but just a bit of extra          to keep you going 

*Swinny* hope your body stops messing around and settles down soon, think all these cycles and hormones drive it 

*Pixie* I only realised when chatting to Ali on ** that the clocks changed so I had to start work this am at 6.30 instead of 7.30, not being a morning person I really struggled , sounds bliss being in bed until 12 

*Zuri* hope your 'draughtiness' settles  its just as well you are in Switzerland surrounded by all that fresh air . How are you feeling today, how many days left?  Love your coloured stars, now I want some 

Well spent £200 in Fat Face yesterday and £50 in Monsoon  retail therapy worked , then I had to go home and take my trigger shot last night  so felt  that there would be no EC afterwards. Today I have had excrutiating pain all days as if my ovaries have been being ripped out of me, but pain or not, 6am start or not (thanks to the change of clocks  ) I got back from work and although I can honestly say it was the last thing in the world that I felt like I woke up my poor DH from his sleep (he had been on a night shift last night) and demanded BMS  . Well at least that is over for this month   , no seriously he has had a failed VR and there is no sperm at all so it was all a waste of time, but if there is any hope at all of even one getting thru to my 2 released eggies it was worth a try  , Oh well . Work tommorow but hopefully I will be able to ring Jaya and see if I can get some answers as to why I had such a poor response 

*Mag* I have been trying to sell our house for a year, its a nightmare at the moment isnt it , good luck 

   everyone else- this has taken so long there is bound to be another page of messages 

Pam


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry this is so late but *Purple* - woohoo        - I am sooo happy for you - how bloody fantastic is that!!?!!

Sending lots of growy-dividy vibes to your 5 embies for them to grow big and strong, and good luck with ET, whenever it will be - still have that good feeling for you!!!   

Lots of love and  to everybody else!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've had a premonition... purp your gonna have 2 back, 2 fr the freezer.  Singleton preg this time and then twins on your FET!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and steph I have bump envy!!  I'll reply to you on ** when I have worked it our in my head! For 2 people wihtout jobs meeting up seems to be very difficult!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Bump envy!!!   

You have lost it!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hazelnut - work is very stressful for me too - not a good environment so I do feel for you  

Almond - hoep a good night sleep will help you feel better  

Tracey - glad to read that you soldiered on with the banoffee pie    I'm a windy one too   

LW - great news about May.  Did you get my PM - racking your brains??  

Purple- sounds like that may be the best way to deal with DH - like with a child, ignore the negative and reinforce the positive behaviour    .  I have not had any embies but i can relate to how you feel - leaving them all alone.  But they are being well cared for so dont fret    You having 2 transferred if poss?  

Hi Mira and Laura  

Rachel - hello!  Glad youo have been busy this wekend.  I have been v lazy  

Pix - Monkfish lunch/dinner here or there sounds perfect.  When you thinking?  i am pretty free after Easter weekend, apart from last weekend in April.  

Mag - i lurve hula hoops!!!    Good lcuk with getting a new tenant.  

Pam - see how busy it is on here!!  

Steph - how were your few days in Cambridge?  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOOH Ladies, loving the positive vibes and predictions!!!!!

We're going to go for 2 back if possible as DH is desperate for Twins!!! 

Hope you are all having a happy monday!! Steph bumps looks fab cannot believe you are 30 weeks already! Laura the chiplets are so very sweet!

Mir how is Rob's hand?? Any news

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning everyone  

How are we today?  

I feel well fff'd off today and don't know why   


Anne
xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning Anne, sorry you feeling sh!tty  . I find that sometimes I feel like that and don't know why. Usually I start off angry then find when that cracks I can cry at anything. 

You have a lot going on at the moment, so it would be surprising if you did feel on top of the world the whole time. Or sometimes with me can just be hormones or something physical going on. Hope your day gets better. Just think about Turkey  
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Almond  

maybe it's pre AF, due next MOnday all being well so that's probably why.
You ok?
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam.  I def don't need my SW books.  I am on a different diet now - 'fat around the middle' as I actually slim everywhere except my torso, every spare lb goes to my tummy and I am often congratulated on my pregnancy when I wear a bikini  
PM me you address and I will send them to you.  

I am off to the PG in a min to get loads of bloods done to try and find any reason for my 3 MC.  I had a GP apt last week but they could only do the bloods today.

Then I have to take Max to the orthoptist at the hospital. When he was 9 months he was ill in hospital and everyone was worried about the fact that his pupils shake when he is looking straight ahead.  Anyway when they found that it was nothing (after worrying that it could be a sign of a brain tumour - you can imagine how scary that was).  They then said he needed glasses when he was 18 months, a year later they said he didn't need them but we have to have to have a check up for the shaking and to check he can see properly every year.  

Purple, will they ring you every day to let you know how your embies are doing?

Anne, sorry you are feeling so fffffd off today.  I hate it when you feel like that without a specific reason.

See you all this evening


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning Anne, could well be af then couldn't it, when do you start stims btw, day 2 or 3 of that cycle or another date? I'm ok, just got up   I don't work today. Been feeling a bit [email protected] recently too but think is just hormones up spout from IVF. 
Off to get some breakfast now  
x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Tracey just seen your post good luck today
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Tracey good luck today hunny, with your bloods and Max! 

The hospital won't call now till tomorrow at 8:30. just have to be patient I guess   

Almond & Anne     for you two!!!

Ali how are you feeling today?

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels.

Cheer up Anne, I hope you've got your bikinis and sunhat all ready for your forthcoming trip, yay 

Yes, got your PM Ali, will give you the low down shortly. Glad you're making an action plan.

Pixie, sad you can't make it this weekend but definitely must arrange another meet with a bit more notice.

Pam, lucky girl, I love fatface stuff. Retail therapy is always a good thing.

Miranda, I moved house in Jan and must register with the local Doc here so I can sort out some bloods. I have to say, I was surprised that the Lister recommended I started taking DHEA asap without any blood checks when I heard that everyone else was told to test before taking it. I hope that my appetite increase is not just the DHEA and that my increase in training again is also a contributing factor. I was doing 4-5 gym/running session per week before we moved house in January because we were working around the clock renovating. Then I decided not to do much training leading up to and during my ICSI cycle to give my body a rest. But now we have Bella, I'm breaking her in gently to a half marathon training program but it feels like I get a free weights session during our runs as she is so so strong.

Hello Almond, Purple, Tracey and everyone else  

We bought a ride on mower from ebay at the weekend and spent yesterday mowing the orchard a being chased by a crazy doglet. 

Did anyone see the boatrace??!! Yay for Oxford    

Lightweight xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey - good luck with Max at the hospital x

Alm- I start on day 3 hunx
sorry you're feeling crap
x

Hi purps


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LW- I'm fine really, just feel angry and don't know why, will be fine though   x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girlies,

Anne: Oh poor you.   Did you not get enough sleep last night darling? The clocks going forward messed with our systems I reckon as I feel very ffffff’d up too!  
Go and have a bacon sarnie – it will help you feel better. 

Almond: Aren’t you the lucky one for not working on a Monday!  I wish I wasn’t – Grrrrr hate Mondays!  

Ali: Have you been to any of the Loche Fyne’s? They make the best seafood/fish. Maybe we can go there? There is one in Guildford but if there is one closer to you then we could go there instead, I'm easy! How about 2nd or 9th May?

Tracey: Are you up for a Monkfish lunch/dinner with Ali? Anyone else near Surrey?

Pam: Good on you for   Best of luck of an au naturel baby.  

Hello to everyone else…

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- i might be that I guess espicially if you are    too.  
Or maybe it's my AF thats due next week too.
Either way, I could easily   someone    
I want to come to fish eating restaurant too


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LW: I’d love to meet you girls – let’s arrange another date when Anne returns from Turkey. Hope you have a lovely time together. 
Ps: I might be going to Turkey in May for tx depending on the scan results. We might end up meeting there you never know. 

Purps: Hello hon 

Tracey: Good luck with your hospital appointment. Hope it all goes well. 

Anne: Would you really ? You can stay at mine with Jas if you did. Ahhh it would be lovely!!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I will let you know nearer the time as if it's the 9th we have the boys and it would be just me - is Mike going or is it just ladies?
xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Pix - laughing out loud at the bms smileys   where did you find them?
am still in pyjamas, it's a disgrace

Hi LW, Purps, anyone else here this morn
x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning Almond, it's ok to be in PJs still at this time, it does take days to adjust to our new summer time zone  

Pixie, we could be cycle buddies, yay  

My AF is due on 6th May (3rd one after the failed ICSI assuming I'm stilla 25 day-er) so would be going out there a week after I guess. Anne, did you say you go out on day 9 or something? I'm a scatter brain with all the different protocols. 

LW x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi there all!!  this thread moves so fast!!!

Purple - OMG such wonderul wonderful news!!  It is so inspiring to see you do so well after 2 cycles of not getting to ET.  I am crying with joy.  It just goes to show that there is hope!  did they notice your womb issue at your last clinic?

Elinor - you are right on the weight front. 25-30 is a better BMI than 18-22.  If you look at all the fertility goddesses they have a healthy amount of body fat!  

Pixie - thanks for telling us about Ally.  I hate it when banks stop your cards when you travel.  I once rang before travelling to pre-empt it but apparently, the computer may still detect "unusual activity" and you can't tell it not to!  So annoying!

Anne - sorry you are feeling pants.  Hang on in there and focus on the jinemed.

Ali - well don eon your Wii Fit age.  You go girl!!

Swinny - really sorry you are having a monster AF and I hope they sort it out!

Zuri - the 2ww is a nightmare; treat yourself to something nice and hang in there!

Hazelnut - I am not sure about Clomid with high FSH.  I can understand your doctor not wanting to be too invasisve because you ahev not been trying long and there may well be loads of people with high FSH and low AMH who do fine naturally.  Remember these tests have only been studied in the context of likely response to meds; there is virtually no data on FSH and AMH in the general fertile population.  That said, I have read a couple of things about about Clomid, which I think it is worth exploring with your doc.  First, I have read that it can raise FSH, albeit temporarily.  Second, I have read that if you are ovulating already then it really doesn't add much and it can seriously mess up your natural cycles.  Trouble is it is non-invasive and cheap so doctors love it!!  I admit that I have not researched this much so I know very little about it but those are points I have read in passing.  I would probe your doctor a little bit more about why he thinks clomid would help.  If he can give good answers then go for it but there is no harm in asking.

Pam - glad the retail therapy helped!

Tracey - hope all goes well with Max at the hospital.

LW - I need to register with a  doctor too!!  I am glad you enjoyed the Boat Race.  We are a family divided on that one!!!!

Malini - hello!

Sam - hope you are ok!

Laura - yummy mummy of triplets; hope you are well!!

Miranda - anything further on Robert's hand.

Love to Slycett, Steph, Natasha (where are you?), Bobbi (and you?), Almond and anyone else I have missed!!

Well - AF was a no show this weekend and my test lines are darker!  Still not told DH - TBH I am worried about his reaction after his recent freak out!!  I am seriously worried he may walk - if he does I will deal with it!  

Just so you know, I am going to change my signature so it just refers to Kate and, even with you lovely ladies, I will post very little about my pregnancy, unless I miscarry or something and need to share.  I will also stick to pictures of Kate and the twins. The reason is simple - I don't think people who come to FF want to read the details of someone who conceived in 3 months!  I think they want to see a face splitting smile from someone who has just had twins with an FSH in the 20s.  I came here because of Kate and that is why I stay here.  I just feel it would be inappropriate at best and cruel at worst for me to switch the emphasis to my own situation.  If you want updates then PM me but I think (hope) you'll agree I am doing the right thing.

I saw Oliver and Emily at the weekend and have more pics.  They are really cute now!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Only girls but if you don’t want to leave Jas behind then I thought Mike and Jas could go out together. They will have lots in common – at least they are both married to psycho, frijid PR women!  

Almond: The jiggy smiley always makes me laugh. It’s on the smiley list – towards the end. 
Still in PJ's? Shame on you!  

LW: I have no idea when my AF will be due in May but a random estimate makes me think I should be in Turkey around 7th May which will be my 8th/9th day. We will see! 

Any news from LJ anyone?

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ-    

Pix-   
Tell you what, plan without me but I will do best to come.

LW- Yep, CD9 to travel for me.
My b'day is 6th May


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....sorry Pix, meant to say, I will come alone, even if we had lunch I could just drive back afterwards.
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Firstly, *HUGE CONGRATULATIONS* on your pregnancy!!
You are so lovely and considerate. I absolutely understand your decision and I think you are right in thinking that. I doubt anyone who 'knows' you here will have any issues about your pregnancy but all the newbie's might get upset. 
Re DP I reckon he will be fine once he digests the news but if he can't deal with it then it's his loss.

Lots of love,

Pix


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- You deserve this love. As Pix  said you are lovely and considerate about your signature  
DP is a lucky man and I am sure he will be around for a long time hunny, if not, us ladies are strong and we are always here for you too  
        

A million congrats hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix - I quite often post on "peer support" when someone has had a high FSH result and been given the "doom and gloom" speech.  In that kind of situation, Kate's story is, I hope, an important inspiration and can give people a much needed boost.  I think it would be, by contrast, quite insensitive, to put someone through reading my details.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG - i've just popped in to see how everyone is!!!!!!

LJ -       well done hun, you totally deserve it  

Purps - well done you, who said you were a PR eh   Thinking of you for for tomorrow  

Lainey - glad to hear everything is going so well now  

Now what else have i missed, i only skimmed through a couple of pages  

All ok with us, just had MIL staying with us for a week, that was exhausting, but a bit of insight into how retchid it is for her living with SIL. They are eating up her money big-time, DH got very annoyed with her, they don't appreciate anything she gives them. At least we've forgotten about the money she offered us now, i would prefer her to keep it for herself, although knowing her she'll waste it on them


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OH LJ!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!!! So very very pleased for you and DP will no doubt come up trumps!!!!

I understand what you are saying but know you will be missed and I'll keep in touch vis PM   

I've known about my womb issue for a few years hunny, since they tried to put a coil in! it doesn't impact on fertility just makes it difficult to put anything through my cervix

Fish bless your poor mother in law!!!

Pix anne LW almond, chatty girls this morning!!   

Sx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LJ - congratulations   Just wanted to say how generous of that you have stayed on the site and continued to support people and pass on the benefit of your knowledge, even though your sister now has twins and you don't have a problem with IF yourself. I can remember reading posts from you long before I first posted here which were a great comfort, particularly after my AMH results. Your sister's story was also a huge inspiration to me as I did my first cycle. I guessed you were a lawyer by the way 

I think the decision you have made around discussing your own pg on the site and on this thread is an indication of your sensitivity and generosity. Of course people, especially those who know you, will be delighted for you. I would not wish IF on my worst enemy - and although I haven't really chatted to you here, you are very far from that! I am so glad that you don't have to go through the misery of this and I really wish you well. From what I have seen of you, you would make a wonderful mum and I think DP is lucky to have you. But I have to be honest as well and say that I do find it difficult to hear about the ins and outs of pg, especially "normal" (non IF) pg, solely because it reminds me what I am missing, what won't be my story and can bring up my own sadness and grief. And because of that, I need to be prepared and have to be quite careful what I read and when. So my guess is that some others would feel the same. It is nothing to do with bad feeling towards you or whoever happens to be pg and all to do with my own sadness (it would be the same even if it was my closest friend's pg). I hope that makes sense and doesn't offend you (or anyone else) and thank you for being so considerate. 

And stick around here, please. You really would be missed!
x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LJ I sent you a PM as well 
x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LJ - WOO HOO!                     

Honestly chick, I am nothing but delighted for you.  It would have been cruel for you to have had to endure the agony of IF like your sister and I am so happy for you that it has come about with relative ease.  I have my fingers firmly crossed for a trouble free nine months for you.  I completely understand why you wouldn't feel it acceptable to post on here but I would love to hear via PM how you are doing.  I am sure DP will be happy once he gets over the shock  

Purple - 6 eggs, 5 embies    Wow!  That's amazing.  I am so thrilled for you.

Anne - sorry you feel down hun    Not long to go now, counting down the days.

Pix - I would love to come and meet you but won't for two reasons 1. my present condition (don't want to upset anyone) and 2. fish! yuk!  (I am off most food at the moment and living off cheese sandwiches and crisps)   I usually love fish but can't stomach all sorts of things including chicken   sausages   and coffee 

Steph - that bump looks fab.  I can't believe you are 30 weeks already  

Hazelnut - glad you got an alarm fitted.  Hope that makes you feel a bit safer  

Mag - glad you are feeling a bit better.

Zuri - pupo lady, how are you doing?  Loved your ET story.  When I had ET before I was so busting for a wee and it took so long that he couldn't get the speculum (sp?) out.  He asked me if I wanted to take it home with me cos my muscles had clenched around it  

Hi to everyone else - LW, Malini, Almond, Pam, Mira, LB, Sam, Wing Wing

I have some more news    Had heavy bleed and cramping over the weekend so thought it might be all over again.  Went for a scan this morning and it is TWINS!!!!!!!  Eric seems to have made a recovery.  They are measuring 7 + 6 and 7 + 3 - I am 7 + 5 so they were happy with both of them.  I am in total shock.  Poor DH's nerves are shot to pieces.

Off to change that ticker again  

Lainey x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all!!  just be be clear I will still be around ladies!!    But it will be in my capacity as Kate's sister, offering reassurance and hope.  What I will not do is start posting details about my pregnancy or whinging about morning sickness etc. since I feel that would be totally wrong on this site!  As Almond rightly points out, it is very hard for those dealing with IF to hear about such things and people posting on and If site should be sensitive to that.  

Fishy - great to see you again!!  I saw your post on the other thread - I would test if I were you!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LJ - glad to hear you will still be posting.  I have just posted about my m/s so feel terrible now, like I am being insensitive   

I won't post any more details, wouldn't want to upset anyone.  I suppose I sort of feel that as this is DE it is slightly different as I haven't got pg with my own eggs and I know some of you are thinking of DE as your next option.  I wanted to post to show that it is a very good other option (although I am not sure the roller coaster ride I have taken you all on has done that).

Not sure I am making sense but I would hate to cause anyone pain so won't mention my symptoms again.  Sorry.

Lainey x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Hunny, that is the best news, so pleased for you


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG Lainey!!! now TWINS?? I bet when you go for a scan next there will be triplets!  
Wow we have some great news here today so here is how I fell at the moment


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

LAINEY - your case is totally different!!  I think visitors here are happy to read about the pregnancies of ladies who have been through IF so they can see that it can happen to them too.  But I have got pregnant naturally in 3 months - I doubt visitors to FF want to read about that somehow!!!  And I am so thrilled about your twins!!     Now don't let anyone panic you on the risks of mutiples, how hard it is going to be etc.  My sister is revelling in her twins!!  It's great!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloody hell girls.... only 8 days till I start my next go
God I hope it works


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish - what's going on?     

LJ & Lainey: You girls are very sensitive - It must be all to do with your hormones - now chill out and enjoy your pregnancies...I would!  

Anne:    I'm so excited for you hon, it came round soooo quickly.

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Lainey - that's fantastic news, now get on enjoy the rest of your nine months, your beanies will be so well behaved once you have them after all the frights they've given you in the last few weeks  

LJ - we aren't just IF hopefuls on here hun, we are also your friends, you have been fantastic to all of us on here and i for one will revel in your success, as i'm sure will your sister, have you told kate yet   
I can't concentrate at the moment hun, i'm knicker watching, this just isn't like me, i'm normally 25 days to the minute   Waiting for the discharge to get darker as soon as i start to believe it could be possible  

Anne - how you doing hun, how's things at home


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Twins Lainey WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats missus and as LJ put it (she is always so eloquent) We need ladies like you to give us hope!!!

LJ so happy for you hunny!  

Fish?!?!? KNICKER WATCH!!! whats going on?!?!? Maybe we can all celebrate morning sickness together?!?!?

Anne that's come around so quickly hunny! Time to get excited I think!!    this is your time!

Infact     the PR thread has lots more good news coming over the next few months!!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - Purps that is fantastic news about your embies!    

Anne - sorry you are feeling off today,   think it is possibly the hormones with AF being due, not long before you begin your journey to go to Turkey.  

Lainey - OMG, what a roller coaster ride you are having chick but glad the result is a great one   

Hello Fishy, glad to see you back too,   about your SIL spending your MIL money when we all know a great use it could be put too, however have I missed something and there is a chance for a natural BFP?, best of luck for a positive if you do test.

LW and Pixie, If not pregnant this month (I don't know why I ever mention this because I never am) I will also be off to Turkey in May, though probably end of May, so might see you or miss you. What are your protocols?

Zuri if I haven't already said so, congrats on being PUPO.

Little Jen -   and DP will probably be thrilled once he gets his head round the idea I bet!
I would love to hear about the details of your pregnancy so please feel free to PM me with anything that you feel you can't share on here, you could do a bulk update  

I know that everyone who 'knows' you is thrilled for you but I can understand your reason for feeling that it might be best to be discreet.

hi to anyone I missed.

I need a bit of advice please to all you DHEA guru's. My testosterone level was 1.9 last October. I had it tested again a couple of weeks ago (having been on 75mg of DHEA since Jan) and now it is 2.5 (0.5 - 2.6)


 that seems to be at the outer edge of the normal limit, as said above I am hoping to cycle end of May,  I have been getting lots of spots, Do you think I should carry on taking it or stop now?

Someone else (sorry can't remember who) mentioned another test for DHEA, I think it was androgen index, how is this different to the testosterone test and what result would I be looking for?

I was brave enough to watch 5 DVD's of Joshua yesterday, first time I have been able to do it. It was good in the respect that it reminded me that he did have a few quality times throughout his life and how content I felt when he was with us, but the downside was it has reminded me what I am and have missed/missing  

I couldn't stop crying this morning once I dropped the boys off to school but perhaps I had been bottling it up for a while and needed to let it all out once more. 

I wish the baby fairy   would come visit us all and help us move our life forward.

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- Ah hun, you brave lady watching little Joshua. I can't begin to imagine how hard it is for you.
      

Fishy- You're back hun  
Things are ok ta, feeling a bit stressed to be honest but Jason will at least be able to take them to tribunal at no cost (we have legal cover on hosue insurance and solicitor happy to take the case on )
Sorry about SIL    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kazzie - it is lovely that you have DVDs to watch and remember Joshua by, you are so brave to be able to watch them and it is understandable that it is going to be so painful to do so.  

Anne - i'm glad to hear you are taking it further, jason deserves some justice. At least you have t/x coming up to take your minds off of it  

OK, an update, i posted a HELP, which LJ read earlier. I'm sure now i tell you AF will arrive full flow  

I'm on day 26/27 of my cycle, i am normally 25 days exactly, with 3-4 days of discharge beforehand, so i know when AF is going to arrive. I've had no discharge this month at all, today i have now got pink/brown watery discharge just when i wipe   TMI - i feel very wet down below   I've had minor cramps on and off for a few days, and yesterday i felt icky, but put it down to a few too many vinos on sat night (although i don;t normally suffer in this way)! I have no sore boobs like i normally do (put this down to the DHEA which i am now off of).

So i'm sat here not knowing what to do, i'm convinced as soon as i let myself believe it could be a possibility and get a test, AF will arrive with a vengence   I haven't said anything to DH and i'm sure he thinks something's up. So i'm knicker watching and waiting


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kazzie - I too think you are very brave to watch DVDs of Joshua; it must be painful but I am glad you have them to honour his memory.  With regard to DHEA it sounds as though your trstosterone is up there and while it's not abnormal, if you are getting spots, I would cut down a bit.  Maybe go on to 50mg.  I'm afraid I don't know anything about the androgen index.

Anne - glad that you and J are taking the f£$^ers to court! 

Fishy - as I said, I think you should test.  Implantation bleeding is quite common (about 10% of women get it) and if you are not getting yout usual cycle pattern it indicates something is afoot!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW Lainey!!! what amazing news and what a huge roller coaster you have been on! so happy for you and I for one don;t think you should not post details of your pregnancy! I bet you were in shock when you realised there were two little blighters in there! so so pleased got a big smile on my face  

LJ - congrats to you too, i echo what the other girls have said you are very sensitive to everyone on here and very thought ful, wish you so so much lucky with your pregnancy and get that hubby of yours told!

Anne - wow 8 days! sh!t where has that time gone!

Kazzie - i also think you were brave but how lovely to have those memories forever xx

Fishy nice to see you posting again xx sorry can't help re your questions as i have no idea about discharge what it means at diff times of the month etc... but I am sure someone will know out of this bunch of lovely helpful ladies 

Hi Pix  

Purps - how are you feeling? you must be so excited to hear how your marvelous heroic little embies are doing 

Right better go got a terrible migraine today and can;t spend too long on the comp

xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know where to start - so, so much here to say and take in and then my brain freezes and I forget it all.

Purple - Wonderful, fabulous, there aren't enough adjectives.  You are so sweet in your approach to embies being away from you. I was the opposite (cold-hearted thing that I am), and was soooo relieved to have them out of me and it not be my fault or my doing if something didn't work or go right.  I am seriously questioning my mothering potential now!  Hurrah for you.  

Lainey - You are going to give me a heart attack. Wow!!  Post away please.  I don't need any other suspense-filled escapism when you're around.  Seriously, I am delighted for you.  Miracles do happen.

LJ- Woohoo.  That's one more saved from the IF pile and I am happy, happy for you and grateful too for the decision you've made about your approach to posting.  Wishing you health and happiness.

Zuri-  This   is for your dh who seems to have gone on a binge during your 2ww and left you to your own devices.  That's hard as being on my own all week I crave the company and distraction of my dh at the wknd.  Having said that he does point out to me that he works all week and needs his time too.  It is just so hard on the 2ww b'cuz you seem to not be allowed to do anything and sitting around and thinking is fatal. Maybe, I've got it all wrong.  And you have NEVER, EVER offended me.

Anne - I often wake-up angry at the world and wish I didn't.  Hope something made the black cloud shift but if not let's hope tomorrow is better to you.

Tracey - I am fascinated by your use of MG diet - is it working? should I try it?  I too have a 'straight to the tum' body type and would love to boost my self-esteem by improving my body image and feeling better.

Hazelnut - I got a bit lost in the zillions of pages I read today, but it seems you're on chlomid because your consultant wants to be non-invasive to start with (and it is cheap).  I did this too for 3 mos with monitoring to make sure I was ovulating.  What I wished I would have known at the beginning of my IF time was that CD1/2/3 E2 readings that are high can make artificially low FSH readings and that I should have gone straight to IVF because mine were through the roof.  Sorry if I am stating the bl**dy obvious, but I am so cross that I was never told that and learned it HERE!!! Some consultants believe IUI is better for PRs because the eggs like to be fertilised in their natural environment - hmmm.  I think some of them like to protect their stats, but I may be a jaded, twisted patient.  Anyhow, none of us want to confuse you or make you feel like you have to battle your consultant but at the same time I am convinced that if we don't take care of our own IF journeys most of these consultants (and there are exceptions) don't really care about our best interests.  Sorry if I have just made you feel down but everyone outside of IF kept telling me to trust the experts and the experts, in my opinion, wasted years of my life.

Karen - That's amazing you could watch your beautiful boy like that.  I am full of admiration for you. 

Fish - Sorry, I hate that place where hope and the 'I told you so' voice do battle with one another.  I can't advise.  Each time I have bought one of those wretched things AF has arrived ....

To WW, Almond, Mag, Steph, Laura, Nix, Ali, Ally, LW, Pix, Elinor and so many others    

Malini XX

PS To all the FF workers and Tony, you are special people and what you do everyday makes a difference.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks girls for your lovely replies re the watching of the DVD's, there was a need in me to watch them even though I knew it would hurt, I wanted/needed to be reminded of the essense of him and they certainly did that but knocked the  stuffing out of me of being reminded of just how beautiful and happy and smiley he was, and the loss of what he didn't grow up to be  

Fish - I know you are scared but I think I would test too, just know one way or the other   that this is it for you.

Anne, glad you are able to take Jasons old work to court, we also had legal expenses insurers, thank goodness, it paid out a lot of money for us to be represented at Joshua' coroner's inquest. I hope justice is done for the f*ckers treating him like that  

Zuri - sorry about the migraine, the computer definately does make it worse for me when I have a headache. 

LJ, thanks for the advice about the DHEA, anymore advice would be appreciated from anyone else re whether to cut down or just to stop it. Also the androgen index test, any advice about that would be great.

love Karen xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rose- Welcome hunny  
Can't advise on embies I'm afraid as my first cycle in Jan i didn't make it to ET  
I'm sure someone will come along soon to help  

Karen- Joshua is an angel, told you, every time I see his pic I fill up  
He's looking down on you all now wishing you lots of luck and happiness


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon all

Lainey -              so pleased to hear your news - and please keep posting any details you fel like sharing, it gives us hope and inspiration - lots of us are still waiting for the bfp, but I for one always like to read about how it is once you get there. You have had a real rollercoaster ride with Eric and Ernie so far - I hope they are getting all the stress out of the way early on!!

LittleJ - you are so thoughtful and are also an inspiration. I would love to hear details, so include me in any pm updates. I am sure DP will be fine once he adjusts to the idea - and maybe his 'wobble' of a few weeks ago means he is now more sure about how he feels. 

Karen - pleased you have the dvds of your lovely little boy, and that you feel able to watch it and allow yourself to remember the good times as well as to mourn for what you have lost. He is such a happy looking baby in the photo on your posts, and it is understandable to feel devastated and bereft (sp?) that he is not with you. 
Changing the subject completely, about the testosterone results etc, I am not an expert, but would say it isn't pushing you over the limit - you are still clearly within the 'normal' range - so I would cut down a bit rather than stop completely if I were you. 50mg a day might cut some of the spots!!

Fish - will be hoping and praying    that af is late for the right reason!! Keep us posted... and sorry about the sil spending mil's cash when there are so many better things it could be going on.

Anne - OMG I can't believe the time has come round so quickly! A week and a day till you are trying again - sun, sea, babies.... I have a good feeling about this time for you.

Purps - hope the waiting is ok for tomorrow. I was just like you in feeling bad about leaving my little embies in the lab - i know they will be well looked after, but mummy wants them back where they should be! Will be getting up early tomorrow to check all is well.

Zuri - hope you are managing to stay sane in your 2ww. Hope you will soon be following in Lainey and LJ's steps.

Rose - just read your post and want to say hurrah for getting 3 embies to replace!! I cannot speak from personal experience of 'success', but there are lots of stories of success with lower grade embies. I read a whole lot about the pgs/ pgd testing in Nottingham (I think? not entirely sure) but am sure more than one person reported that the embies that were put back were NOT the best grade ones at all, and if they had gone for usual grading by number of cells and levels of fragmentation they wouldn't have got the babies they ended up with - and the ones that 'worked' would have been rated too poor quality to freeze... Hope the 2ww doesn't make you too stressed, but try to just relax and focus on the ones you have. Sending you      !

Pixie, Malini, Almond, Ali, Hazlenut, Steph, Laura, Ally, LW and everyone else - hope all is well. I had better go get some fresh air (haven't been out the house today!) and possibly do a bit of shopping.... now where did I read that icecream is good if ttc?...
love and kisses
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Elinor hun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rose- My last cycle I had poor quality embies put back... can ask the girls on here I was blubbing away!  Those embies are now snoozing in there bouners!    

Kazzie - Tim's nephew Noah died at 4 months, was before we were together and I cry still when I se picc of him!  I can't even imagine what it is like to lose something so precious...I'm weling up just thinking about it.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- How are the chippers?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hazelnut - I know it is hard but I think Malini is right. An awful lot of people receive poor advice from doctors and you want to make sure that yours can adequately answer your questions about clomid.  It may mean being a bit pushy on what you want to know but that is the way to get the best service.

Rose - welcome! well done for getting 3 embies!!  I have to say I don't think the grading system for embies relates too much to whether they will stick but more to whether they will freeze well.  I have seem lots of positive results with lower grade embies!

Laura b - yes I remember you blubbing over your "terrible" embies and lying in bed convinced it hadn't worked!!   

Hi elinor

Anne - it really isn't long is it?      so hard for you!  At least you know you do respond to the meds so that is a great start!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- I'm having this mad panic thinking this time I might not respond, I guess thats normal eh!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

lj - yes i did feel a fool coming back to announce the chipper pregnancy!   you ok?  all sorted with ur fella now? 

anne - chippers all screaming.... i need more arms!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I think the panic is perfectly normal but having responded before you are likely to respond again.  I also think the Jinemed are pretty clued up with poor responders.  Laura got 7 eggs there when she had had cancelled cycles in the past.  I know you're nervous but I think you'll find you respond again.

LauraB - I am doing fine.  Plan to tell DP tonight that his little panic seems to have come too late!  Very scared about his reaction but I don't think it's half as scary as what you ladies have been trhough here!  I'm sure you are managing fine with the chiplets!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

you preg lj??


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Lj- What is scary to you, is scary.  Unfortunately, our own emotions don't seem to take notice of the scale or badness of things for others.  Otherwise, I'd be able to 'accept' my lot and feel grateful for my many, many blessings.  Sometimes, I can almost do that but at other times I feel scared, sad, mad, crazy just for me.  Good luck.

Anne - I reacted the same as you are to ttc via IVF no.2.  Part of me thought I am on double the dose as before so surely I'll respond and the other part downed that positive notion with the panic that there are no guarantees and I would just strike out.  This is a really difficult time because you don't know and no one has a crystal ball and can assure you but I do think you are being cared for by a team who know the score for PRs and you got eggs before so the signs are good.  I am very hopeful for you.

Malini xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

LB - I am.  But, if you have time, check my earlier posts; basically, since I got pg so fast I am keeping my mouth shut about it here and will stick to Kate's story.  Nobody exploring on FF wants to read about the pregnancy of someone lucky enough to get pg in 3 months at the age of nearly 37.  They want to read about someone of 38 with horrible FSH being booted by their first clinic and sticking two fingers up at it all by having a great cycle and ending up with twins and a couple of frosties!!  

Malini - thank you!  I think you are right about the scale of scary.  When it comes down to it we are ALL lucky - we have enough to eat, we can have a roof over our head etc.  There is always someone worse off than you but that doesn't mean you have no right to feel scared, sad, mad and crazy just for yourself.  My sister had a perfect marriage, a lovely house and a wonderful husband but IF was still able to cause gut wrenching pain to her.  She had the right to feel that. and so do you.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies...x

I am not sure if any of you will remember me   but I wanted to pop over to let you know I managed a     yesterday 3rd time lucky and am over the moon, still in a state of shock   

Lots of love an LUCK to you all...x

Best wishes


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats Hayleigh.  That's great news.  Come on inspire us - what protocol, how many eggs, what was different - if anything!  Enjoy the loveliness and excitement of your victory.  I wish you every happiness and good health.  M xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

Lainey- WOW!  That’s such fantastic news, I bet you’re just in shock!  I’m so pleased for you.  Please keep us up to date with how you’re doing, everybody’s so excited for you!   

LJ- I would also love to hear you’re doing too.   You’ve been such a huge support to so many people, you were one of the first people to welcome me to FF, and it’s just fantastic that you’ve had this good news.     Thanks for replying about the clomid issue, don’t really know what to think.  My feeling is that it probably won’t help, so like you say I need to be brave enough to question what he says!

Malini- thanks to you too for your thoughts on clomid, I think I’m being abit thick but I wasn’t sure what you meant about the E2 levels?? Sorry- it’s been a hard day!

Anne- sorry you’re feeling down today   x

Kazzie- so brave watching your dvds of your gorgeous boy,  lots of love to you   xxx

Fish- are you going to test?!!!

Hayleigh- I’ve just seen…. Wow…congratulations, wonderful news!  So exciting!   

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hazelnut - You're not thick - never think that! - you're just trying to learn so much so quickly and I shouldn't speak in code:

Estradiol (E2) Day 3 25-75 pg/ml Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve. Source: http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Be careful that you check the units that your clinic use when they give you any numbers. Mine uses pmol/L for Estradiol and I freaked out but actually when I converted it (also via Dr Google), I was in the above parameters. Phew.

M xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Malini!  So should I have those levels checked at the beginning of a cycle prior to commencing on clomid then?

Thats a great site as well- thanks xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lainey. OMG, you have had such a roller coaster ride.  I can't believe that you have 2 heartbeats after all.      I would certainly love to hear your progress.  As you know, many of us are considering donor eggs on this thread and you will inspire us.  If you really feel you don't want to post here please let me know where you will be posting so I can read.  I woudl love to meet again sometime soon.  The next few weeks are a bit hectic but I will PM you.

Pixie.  Love to meet for Monkfish at Loch Fyne.  Trouble is I am out quite a few evenings in the next couple of weeks.

LJ.  As I said  a couple of days ago.  I am absolutely delighted for you.  You have given so much support and good advice on this thread you deserve it more than ever.

Hayleigh.       as someone else said, let us know if there was anything different you did this time round.


We got on very well at the Orthoptist. Max was an absolte angel and did what he was told and read out the letters - I must admit I had bribed him with a new toy if he was good.  He doesn't need glasses - hooray.

Better go as I am meant to be going swimming - I will probably be back later to say I didn't go!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes H, in my opinion you should have bloods taken CD2/3 and checked for E2, prolactin, FSH and LH then you should have a scan CD2/3 to see what your antral-follicle count is (this is the follicles that could be) and then another scan a few days before ovulation to see what the chlomid has done (hopefully one or two good looking follicles) and then another blood test after ovulation to check progesterone to see that you have ovulated.  I believe chlomid is primarily helpful with ovulation difficulties but there may be more to it because I know some women use it as part of their IVF treatment cycles.

The sooner you have a picture of your hormone profile and antral follicle count the better.  This should inform you about next steps.  Remember FSH fluctuates in some cases and it would be good to know if it is in your case.  Some clinics believe that treating you when your FSH is lowest is best, some think that is a load of tosh. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle.

M xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Lainey lou what an amazing surprise twins well done 

LJ I think your support is well apprectiated on here so keep on posting, I think I will be seeking advice from you when my AMH levels are back!!!!, I think your news is great as I too would never wish IF on anyone

Hayleigh congrats on your BFP

Anne hope your feeling a bit brighter this evening, good luck with you forthcoming treatment in turkey, sun sea and babies sounds perfect!!!

Kazzie I too think you have are very brave watching the video of little Joshua and I'm sure he will be looking down on you and looking after you too  

Hi to Rose39 I too am new on here and trying to keep up with everyone

A big  to everyone else too hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been such a rubbish FFer of late. To be honest I've fallen down a big depressing IF shaped hole and I'm struggling to get out of it. In a really short space of time my periods have got shorter (22 from regular 27 day cycle) the bottom has fallen out of my already rubbish AMH and last cycle didn't go anywhere with my 2 follies going pop before they were supposed to. I keep trying to think positively as I know this isn't going to help but I'm struggling to find a smile. All I'm thinking about is how time is ticking and things are just getting worse very quickly and I'm petrified, it's all I think about and I'm hating myself for being so pessimistic. I'm trying to pep myself up and sort myself out as this really isn't like me - I'm Miss Optimistic usually but I just seem to be on the verge of tears all the time. DP is being brilliant but I'm just hating all of this at the moment and I feel like such a burden. 

Sorry to be on such a downer when there's such brilliant news on the thread and sorry for my lack of personals but I am lurking and thinking of you all.

Lucy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hayleigh- Of course we remember you hunny   I am thrilled for you, bloody well done Mrs!!!! You deserve it     

Tracey- ah, bless little Max, so pleased his little eyes are fine   x

Evening everyone, feeling much better now, thanks all
        

Lucy- hunny, stop being so hard on yourself please 
You have had a terrible time and theres only so much optimism a person can have when it's just bad news on top of sh!t news on top of heartache. We're here for you when you need us. 
Things wil get better


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hayleigh - congratulations!!  I am so happy for you!!  

Pix - Loch Fyne sounds perfect.  There is one in Winchester but I am more than happy to come to Guildford - i love Guildford.  Also, its a bit more central for others if they fancy coming too.  When are you off to Turkey though? (Not that i think you may have overlooked it or anything!!!  )

Anyone else up for meeting in Guildford on 2nd or 9th May?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali   

Yep you are right, I've totally overlooked it - silly me!   Well, 2nd should be fine but I think I'll be gone by 9th (wishful thinking!)

How are you feeling anyway honey - better?

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't realise that when the server was under stress you can still hit 'show unread posts since last visit' and find the PR thread.

I actually went swimming instead of just talking about it. 

Ali.  I am going to be on holiday from 2-12th May.  If you decide on a different date I would love to come.  I would be happy to go to Winchester if it was a weekend.

Lightweight.  Sorry you are feeling so low.  I don't know what to suggest.  I hope a little time makes you feel better.  Do you have a plan, that always makes me feel better.

Kazzie.  I am glad you managed to watch the DVD's of little Joshua.  We have one belonging to my parents but I haven't been able to bring myself to watch it.   Maybe I should.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - That is wonderful news! You are a complete star and so dedicated o the girls on this board, a wealth of knowledge! But your right this thread is not the place for detailed preggo chat... come to the PR bumps and babes thread to talk about your stretch marks etc, then those who are interested can pop over and see how you are doing. You have always been one of us in spirit! 

Hayleigh - congrats!

Lainey - Missed that to... wow crazy!  

Purp - Hows them embies doing?

Anne - As the others ave said, there are no promises in this lark but Jinny are fab and will try lots of things for you.  You are in good hands, your bound to be nervous but try to stay positive, you got 2 eggs last time, I averaged 2 per cycle in this country.  

Tracey - did you make the swim?

XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening hunnies 

Lainey - congratulations sweetheart what a roller coaster u have been on the last few weeks   Hope everything settles down now and eric and ernie behave themselves for you    

Hayleigh - well done petal, congratulations    

Anne - glad you are feeling better 2nite sweetie  

Purps - good luck for 2moz hun      

Hi to tracey, laura, steph, fishy, ali27, ally, almond, hazelnut, pix, nix, lucy, juicy, lj, natasha, sam, rachel, kazzie, mallini, missyg, rose, elinor, zuri and everyone else.

Still only a high on the cbdfm, thats six days in a row now so really dont think im gonna release even a sad dejected crap old eggie this month   Ah well theres always next month.    Gotta pick up x-ray forms tomoz and will get it done on friday they will then refer me to a specialist to hopefully get it sorted 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple -   for that call tomorrow.  

Anne - sorry you have been feeling f* off today.  Didn't you say you ov'd early this month?  so may be AF is coming earlier than monday. You must come and meet up with us in may - it would be lovely to see you...and you will be PUPO then!!  Fish is very good for PUPO's!! 

Almond - hope you had a relaxing day off  

Tracey -well done with the swimming.    Defo arrange a meet for when you get back of your hols.  

LW - thanks for the info.  Thought of you when I heard Oxford won the boat race - knew you would be thrilled  

LJ - congratulations!! It sounds like all us veteran PR posters want to follow your journey.  Perhaps you should start up a new thread called "Little Jens Pregancy"!!!  Hope it goes well this evening.  

Pix - 2nd May then, psychic girl?  We can celebrate Anne's birthday and her being PUPO!!  Or even pg by then!!  Perhaps some of the Londoners will be up for it  Anyone??

Fish - have you tested?    

Lainey - you know, when you posted that your second scan showed one baby I almost posted to say that i bet the next scan will show twins but thought better of it - perhaps a bit insensitive but i would have been right!!  Such amaxing news.  I bet your DH thinks this is some sort of conspiracy!!  

Kazzie - You are so brave    how lovely to have the DVD's of Joshua as, like you say, it reminds you that during his short life you did share some very special and happy times together.  
Cant help with the DHEA but I started mine Saturday and today had a huge spot on my chin    Cant work that quick can it?  Will I wake up tomorrow to find I have grown a beard?   

Zuri - hope the migraine subsides  

Rose - i was going to say about LauraB but she has been one herself.  Take comfort from her story    Good luck  

Malini - hello!!  

Eli - did you go shopping.  And ice cream?  

Rachel - hello hon  

Lucy -   sorry you are feeling so low.  It is not surprising with all you have had to deal with.  Be extra kind to yourself and allow yourself to feel sad    You will feel better in time. 

Kate - Hooe you get a peak tomorrow and hope the scan goes smoothly Friday.  

i am feeling loads better today (thanks for asking Pix).  Best i have felt for over a week.  Throat all better, cough on its way out and nose no longer blocked.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kazzie I kept meaning to give you a   today but couldn't get round to do it until now! You are a brave lady.
Re my protocol - I'll be on Letrozol & Fostimon 450 (whatever protocol that is!) If all goes to plan I'll be in Turkey from 9th May.

Tracey - Well done for swimming at last !   Where do you go? I have a thing about pools.  I love swimming but never feel pools are for me some reason - maybe the way they smell  

Lainey - I hope you didn't think I was being insensitive with my silly triplets joke   I was just so happy for you and came up with a stupid joke to show it.   Here are some    to make up for it if I upset you. 

Hayleigh- Congratulations! I can't wait to read what your protocol was and how it all went.

Kate - What have I missed hon? What was the xray for?  

Laura - Chips looks adorable - love their ** pics. 

Lucy -   We've all been there hon - look after yourself.

Ali - Glad to hear you are feeling better sweets. 2nd it is! Can't wait.  

Zuri - Hope the headache has gone by now.  

night night all.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a short post since I should try to get an early night....

Anne - it is totally understandable to feel anxious about another cycle when you've had one that's let you down - but my experience has been that it can be completely different next time round, (my second cycle was only one egg fertilising, then not dividing so abandoned and I was devastated; after that went to IUI and over-responded just 5 months later on a 75 dose of fostimon and had to do IVF and ended up with 6 eggs) I think a new clinic (with experience of PR) will be just the thing for you. We will all be hoping and praying that this is the cycle for you. 

Ali- yes, I did go shopping, and Waitrose have a 2 for a fiver offer on Haagn Daaz, so I HAD to buy two....

Purple - fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Tracey - congrats on getting to the pool!! It is still on my too do list (again this week) - something else to feel bad about not managing to do ... but I did go for a decent walk today - just over 4 miles. Pleased your little boy doesn't need glasses - I remember going to school with my first pair of NHS wire frame glasses at 6 or 7, I didn't mind having them, but it was suddenly a talking point in the playground....

Kate - hope that eggie pops out to surprise you (and it's not old or decrepit or anything - it is full of the joys of spring)

Laura - it's always lovely to get updates on your beautiful brood! I am just amazed you get time to read this thread - it goes so fast that if I miss for a while I struggle to catch up!

Pixie - are they going to be treating anyone other than from this board in Turkey the next couple of months?

Hayleigh - congratulations!! I remember you (I have been taking a break from posting, but even before I started posting I lurked here for ages). When do you have your first scan? And what was different about this cycle compared to the others you have done?

Ladyverte/ Lucy - sorry to hear you are feeling down, but DO NOT give yourself a hard time over it. Sometimes you have to just allow yourself to be miserable for a while. It's not about not counting your blessings, or being grateful for what you have, it's about giving yourself time to mourn the losses you have experienced - being sad about things not working out and not being the family you want to be is allowed. I have found that giving myself 'permitted time' (last week when I went away to a retreat for a couple of days) to be as sad as I needed and not explain myself, lighting a few candles and just going with the flow really helped. But it might just be the prozac kicking in that has helped me - don't worry about not being bright and breezy all the time, and certainly don't apologise for being honest about it on here.  Sending you hugs and hope springtime reaches you soon...  

Fish, Lainey, Almond, Hazlenut, LW, Zuri, Rose, Malini, Rachel, Steph and everyone I have forgotten -    
Love to all
Elinor xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG *Lainey* - what a roller coaster you have been on  - and what a huge "up" this time!   so, so pleased for you  - hope the bleeding and cramping will soon settle and that you will have a smoother ride from now on   

*Hayleigh* - congratulations on your  !! fantastic news - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

*LittleJen* - so, so pleased about your   - it doesn't matter that it was natural after only 3 months - sure we are all thrilled for you and feel that you deserve it (and after all you DID go through a roller-coaster of a stim cycle to get those frozen eggs before! - hope that you will now never need to use them    ) - hope so much that your DP will be over the moon too when you tell him - am sure he will! 

As Laura said, please all 3 come over soon to the PR Bump and Babes thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170873.330 - will be great to see you there! 

*Fishy* -   

*Karen* -   

plus    and    for anybody who need them! 

Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOOOOO! Lainey - you star! Twins, eh? That's so brilliant i can't tell you!

Hayleigh - well done you! Fab news!

LJ - you too! Fabulous news - because I bet in the back of your mind you were worried - it happens when you frequent these boards. 

So that's the hat trick, eh?

Next hat trick will be the Jinemed people I reckon - go girls!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Was just wondering about Purps? 
Any news hun?  

It's so lovely seeing the  BFP sign isn't it girls?  

Steph- Hope you , Paul and bumper are all fine   

Tracey- Well done you on the swimming   

Ali- It would be lovely to meet yes. Will do my best but looks like Pixie will be away to Turks on the  9th and the 2nd I can't do.  

Lucy- Hope you're feeling better hun?  

Kate- Whats the xray for lovely?   

Hayleigh - really chuffed for you hun   

LJ- How are you feeling Mrs?  

Fishy-  

Lainey- Still smlining about your news      

Karen-  ]

LW & Sarah- REALLY looking forward to seeing you both on Saturday, a double blind date        

Laura- Hi hunny- Thanks for your message 

Mira- Hope you and Bobster are ok?  

Elinor-  

Morning and   to  Beachy, Popsi, Donkey, Zuri, Hazlenut, Suzie, Jess, Rose, Mag


Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mira  
I am getting excited now yes 
2 weeks I will fly out (all being well with AF arriving on time)


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies

Hi Anne sweetie,

Got the call and am still here so it's all on for Blasts on Thursday!?!?!?!?  

They are looking good 2x 8 cell 1 x 7 cell 1 x 6 cell and a small one that is growing slowly at 5 cell! Embriologist said they look for them being 6-8 cells at this point so the last one is a little slow but she said they are all top grade?!?!?

So 09:30 Thursday it is!!

Hayleigh hunny wanted to say congrats to you!!!!

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Bloody brilliant news Mrs    
Well done


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - brilliant news!!  And all top grade!!!  

Wishing you all a lovely day


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Purple, That's fabulous.  So excited for you!!!
Malini XX


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps fantastic news!! wow blasts! how exciting xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Zuri


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....and Malini


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning Zuri and Anne.

Hope today is one without a headache for you Zuri and brighter, lighter and easier for you Anne.

M xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies and *THANK YOU* all so much for you messages 

This cycle was done at a different clinic and also was NHS funded     I did the GnRH Agonist Protocol (Long Pro)

I did 2 Weeks of sniffing and then 13 days of stimming on just 300iu Menopur     such a low dose but unfortunately the highest dose the clinic offer  Thankfully it worked for me.

I had 6 EC 'ed   only 3 were suitable to be ICSI'd and all 3 fertilised...! I had two ET'ered one 4 cell one 5 cell but unfortunately my 3rd didint make it to the freezer . Both Embies transferred has Assisted Hatching preformed on them    

I didn't have much faith going into this cycle, simply because last cycle I did the Short Pro with Flare was on a much higher dose of stimms, Steroids the lot...!! And this tx NO Steroids, pants dose  And considering my last tx with the higher dose the Steroids etc and still only 3 eggs (only 2 were suitable) and ended up with just 1 embie  Oh, and my left ovary not responding at all so, you can imagine my worries about this tx  But...it paid off  

I know 6 eggs isn't really much of a poor response (I don't consider it to be) as myself and DP were in a state of shock  6 *EGGS WHAT..!   ME?  ARE YOU SURE ??*
I did invest in Chinese Acupuncture regularly oh, and I have an ''IVF Support'' CD which helped relax me  this time for me was all about relaxing and nurturing and it paid off, I don't know why? but it did and I am HUGLEY thankful  

Sorry girls, NO amazing Protocol to offer you, pretty bog standard really - But it worked 

Love and LUCK to you all


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Purps: Fantastic news hon. OMG what a different respond from the previous cycles. I bet you still can’t believe it! Congratulations I’m absolutely thrilled for you. Best of luck with ET on Thursday.  
Ps: Have you ever found out what your AMH was?

Ali: Maybe we should pick a different day where both Tracey and Anne can make it? It’ll be lovely to see everyone. What do you think? xx

Anne: Thanks for making me laugh this morning honey – I really needed it!

LJ: How did everything go last night? I really hope he reacted the news the way you wanted him to react.  

Fish: Have you tested yet?   

Hello Hayleigh/Malini/Zuri (you OK?) and whoever is online & not online at the moment…

Lots of love

Pix xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, really busy at work   so just popping on to say hello and

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   Lainey and Hayleigh Fabulous news!

Lainey - cannot believe what a rollercoaster you have been on and do not think I would believe your story unless I had seen it with my own eyes! Just delighted for you and I would love to hear how you are getting on. Hope it all gets easier from now on!  

Hayleigh - just goes to show doesn't it, you never know! You have cheered me up as well because my last cycle was short with flare and I thought that that protocol was the last chance saloon. Brilliant news and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!

LJ - congratulations again as well!!! Hope last night went well, was thinking of you  

Purps - and you too, what fantastic news!!! That would be beyond my wildest dreams!           for those fabulous embies 

Lucy  

Fish  

Sorry no more personals, I lost 2 posts last night and this is all I can remember, love to all
x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning Almond, Hope you are okay? Guess you're in that crazy place where you try to do all your work before your holiday so it seems you've never left!  2 more sleeps and you're away to the sunny hills of my native country.  Woohoo.

Thanks Hayleigh for proving that off-the-shelf can work despite past negative evidence!  I like a world where I can believe next time can be different.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Malini – Just noticed your AMH jump in 2007.   How did that happen?

Almond: Why is it that you have the busiest time at work just before and after holidays?   They really make you pay for your holidays don’t they!  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond  

Hi Pix- it would be lovely to meet but don't want to f up your plans hun....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh ladies you are all so sweet

Yes it's beyond my wildest dreams to get to this point, in fact I think I'm still a bit shocked. We'd never discussed going to blasts with Raef as to be honest our goal posts always were to actually get eggs and at least one embryo!

Now I'm so overwelmed with a whole new set of fears such as will my body carry them, will they implant, how am I going to get through the 2 ww? All new fears for a poor responder like me!

But I guess the trick is one goalpost at a time!

I am trying to keep myself busy - I have to plan a surprise 60th birthday for my mum in may, not so easy from 200 miles away but hey, You're only 60 once!

Thinking of you ladies and I am following all your stories, just really really [email protected] at personals at the moment, please forgive me, doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you because I am!!

Pix they never did my AMH as Raef said previous response was best indicator?!?!? I'm sure if this cycle doesn't progress (can't bring myself to say F*il) then they will test me and probably do a lap to get rid of that para ovarian cyst!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hayleigh - many many congratulations! That is wonderful news.  I think it does show that a change in protocol can work wonders, even if that change is actually to a lower dose.  Our bodies are all different and maybe your eggies respond to being gently coaxed and encouraged rather than to being aggressively pressured!  And 6 eggs is a fabulous response!

Lucy - I am really sorry you are feeling low.  It is very hard not to obsess but I do think your clinic are over emphasising your latest AMH result which I am sure was influenced by the fact that your preceding cycle had been an IVF cycle.  I do feel that there is too little known about AMH for them to be making you feel bad over it.  What they are saying is inconsistent.  Bascially they are trying to say that AMH doesn't fluctuate AND that it is unaffected by an IVF cycle.  If yours is not affected by your cycle then the drop clearly shows that AMH does fluctuate so the doctors are wrong there.  If AMH truly doesn't fluctuate then the drop must be caused by your IVF cycle so they are wrong there.  They cannot have it both ways and the fact that they must be wrong one way or another should suggest that it is getting undue attention.  I know that a lot of clinics now think of AMH as being the "gold standard" but that may not last.  A couple of other "ovarian reserve" tests have received massive publicity only to disappear when experience proved they were not that great after all.  FSH is the only real survivor!  And do bear in mind that I still think that the AMH range they quote of 15-45 pmol/l being "normal" is not right and other studies I have posted support this contention.  Remember my AMH came out at 2 on the ng/ml scale in May 2007 which is 14.28 on the the pmol/l scale.  Presumably, by January this year it had declined but my "abnormal" AMH didn't stop me getting pregnant within 3 months!  So is it really this perfect fertility test? And have they really got this 15-45 scale right? In short do they really know what they are doing with this test yet?? Keep an open mind and remember that your FSH is great and that you responded fine on your first IVF.  What happened on your second could happen to anyone.  

Rachel - feel free to ask about AMH.  As per the above, I have researched this a bit!

Hazelnut - glad you have decided to probe the doc a bit.  Ia m really not sure about clomid.  the only one here I know who has been on it is Pixie and I don't think it helped her at all. 

Slycett - hit there!

Purple - wonderful news!! Are you drafting a letter to your old clinic in your head

Pix - thanks for thinking of me.  DP was absolutely fine.  Like most ditherers I think he was pleased to have the decision taken.  Plus he was proud of his swimmers.  So typical!!

Almond - thanks for thinking of me too!  As I said, it all went fine.

Malini - hello

Zuri - hi PUPO lady!

Anne - I cannot believe how fast your cycle has come round. You must be so excited.

Elinor - hello

Steph - thanks for your kind words!  

Love to everyone I have missed.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LJ - that's brilliant! This is one of the most amazing and special moments of your life and glad you are getting to enjoy it now without worrying about DP. Laughing re him being proud of swimmers - typical!  

Purps - of course you have those worries now. I don't think it ends! But no reason to think that you have a problem in any of those areas. Try and relax and enjoy (easier said than done!). Don't worry, we will all help you get through the 2 ww   But you're right, yes, one goalpost at a time!

Hi Anne / Pixi / Malini   Re work - I have got an awful meeting this morning hence my being busy. Feeling miserable what with work and IF and so am only going to do what absolutely has to be done before I go away. Hope holiday cheers me up, fed up with feeling like this!

x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning all

Purple - what great news!! Congratulations and it just goes to show that things can change and a different protocol or a different month can lead to a better outcome. Will have fingers crossed - ET will be Thursday now, is that right?

Anne - morning !

Pixie - thanks for the PM. I am still thinking of IUI (when my mood is consistently a bit brighter) in Glasgow, but think Turkey for IVF would be a pretty good option if I want to/ can psyche myself up for going again.

Malini - good morning to you too

Zuri - hope the headache doesn't come back today. I obsess about things like that on 2ww - you know, 'is this a sign?' Hope you are doing ok. When is otd?

Little Jen - pleased DP took it well - typical bloke response being proud of his swimmers!! 

everyone else - hello and sorry no personals but electric meter man is at the door and my bath is running (yes, I should have got up hours ago but I am making the most of my last couple of days signed off!)
love and happy tuesday everyone
Elinor xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> Plus he was proud of his swimmers. So typical!!


    That's hilarious!

I'm so glad to hear he took the news well. It really wouldn't have been fair on you otherwise. 

Purps: Stop worrying honey. You've done your absolute best and there is no reason it shouldn't work.
You WILL get pregnant and you will have TWINS! I am known to be psychic you know. 

Elinor: My pleasure! Both Anna and I have the details of the IVF coordinator at the Jin. Let us know once you decide and we'll send you the details.

Almond: Stop posting and do some work! 

Anne: You won't f up  anything honey. Let's see what Ali thinks.

Where is Nix these days?

Pix xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple, you must stop making me cry at work  Seriously, congratulations you must be so pleased. Good luck for ET on thursday. On the worrying front, I don't think it ever stops.

Must go as I have to leave at 3.30 today to go and have a filing   I am such a big baby when it comes to the dentist.

Oh, just wanted to say I loved the idea of a thread for LJ's pregnancy - seriously, I would love to keep up with how you are doing LJ. People have 2ww diaries so can they have preg diaries.
LJ, there is a good site called babycentre.co.uk that sends you a weekly email describing your stage of pg, it is really interesting.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey sorry hunny for making you   it's truelly not intentional sweet lady!

Sending you hugs for the dentist!

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple. Just to make it clear I was crying with happiness for you. I am just so delighted for you.

I can't remember who but someone was asking about DHEA tests and the adrenal stress test. Here is a link to more information about it and how you can get the test done through the post.

http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Adrenal_Stress_Profile_Test_by_P374C338.cfm?UserID=916071&jsessionid=1c307caa982fS$EA$C7$

really had better go now, I shouldn't be here !

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey I can see - you are still here   
Changing the status wasn't a good idea was it?  
Good luck at the dentist. i'm sure you'll be fine once you get there. The thought always bothers me more than the actual treatment.
xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Hayeigh - you have made me  , that is such fab news, after all the worry you've been through hun, i'm so chuffed for you, have you let Andrea know yet, you could be Bristol PG buddies  

Lucy -  

Purps - wow lady, you really have turned it around, so proud of you   Bet you can't wait to get them top grade embies back  

LJ - phew what a relief you must feel   I'm sure you were just wearing DP out with all your   he must have thought that he had months of it ahead   Now start enjoying it PG lady  

Tracey - hope the dentist goes ok  


Nope, i haven't tested yet, can't believe i haven't either, not like me at all, i don;t do waiting   I;m too scared to find out i think   Got home and blurted it out to DH before i'd even closed the door! Then convinced myself last night that AF was on its way as the discharge had got darker when wiping, even went to bed with a tampon just-in-case, which didn't have anything but a streak on it this morning when removed (sorry TMI). Haven't had anything this morning and i'm now   again.

I'm now 2/3 days late. I think i'm going to try and hang out for a few more days and see what happens, if AF arrives i will be wondering why it's late, haven't been late in 14 years, if i continue as i am i will test later in the week. Hold my hand ladies, this seems unreal  

 to everyone xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh no.  I hope that doesn't mean my boss knows I am still on FF.  I keep doing some work then when it gets to difficult coming back here.

Fish.  Go and get yourself a HPT.

Definately going now


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish - Oh mate, so, so much          coming your way..


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish I am like you -terrified of HPT's   but it sounds very promising hon   do you know when you ovulated? xx

Tracey: I can still see youuuu    

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - i'm usually ovulating about day 10, which would make it the 14th, can't remember too much about it this month as i was getting ready for MIL's visit and i was p'ed off that we wouldn't be able to try for long this month with MIL next door  

Tracey - i can still see you too  

H -


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish people always say the month you are not trying you get pregnant! So this must be your month of not trying. How did you manage it with the MIL next door? You naughty girl! If you are pregnant she'll know you were jiggying while she was there - well if her math is good!  .


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy -     As i said before, implantation bleeding is pretty common, would be most likely to happen just before or around the time of AF and is usually lighter than a typical AF.  So this fits the bill.  Plus if you are very regular then being 2/3 days late is a big deal.  I would test - don't know how you are holding off!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how you could see I was still here.  I wasn't.  Honest, I had shut down internet explorer.  I wonder if it shows you online unless you actually hit the logout at the top.  To be honest I had only just noticed the logout.

I am going again now.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Neither do i, i'm sat here trying to concentrate, willing my body not to start cramping   Drinking so much, probably so i can keep going to the toilet to check  

Thanks ladies, as usual you are a godsend  

Pix - don;t worry, no getting jiggy with it while MIL was here, the thought makes me quite     Hence i hadn't expected anything this month, maybe you're right


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOh fish Sweetie,       for a natural miracle for you!!

Will keep watching for when you test!!

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Pix - Re your query about my two AMH results - I dunno!  They were done at different clinics, so different labs? I was doing acu when both were taken.  I did up my vitamin regimen between the two of them, so maybe that was it? I am not brave enough to do a third, so until forced down that route it remains a mystery. I think you can safely assume it is not a fixed target.

M x

PS Fish, I am


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Tracey - I am also popping on when work gets too difficult or boring  
good luck with filling  

Fish - OMG, that would be just the most amazing thing if you were pg   I will have to invite my MIL to come and stay, cheaper than IVF  

Hello Pix, Malini, Anne, Purps, Elinor, Hayleigh, anyone else sneaking on this afternoon


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- i am too   for you hunny  

I am down your neck of the woods on Sunday late morning, staying at the Holiday Inn express for a course that Jaso  is doing on Sat night.
Not sure how far that is from you but if you fancied a coffee somewhere and you're free that would be lovely?
Purps might come as well but playing it all by ear.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi tracey  

Hi Almond, sorry you're having  a sh!te day  

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

almond said:


> I am also popping on when work gets too difficult or boring


which is all day!   Same here!

Fish: Have you tested yet   Oh my god I can't even imagine having MIL around - that would be such a turn off for me! Not that I have any problem to begin with anyway! 

Tracey: I thought when you shut down the explorer your status would be offline but obviously not! People must think I'm here 24/7 then  which is kind of true.

Malini: I've only had my AMH tested once. I keep wanting to do it again but I am absolutely 

Where is our lovely Anne?

I'm also missing Ally  I hope she is having a brillant time - so deserves it.

Pix xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am officially a psychic!! Hello Anne lovey. xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - sounds a fab idea, let me know later in the week if you want to meet-up   Whereabouts are you going to be staying  

Where did our Ally go for her hols


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Sorry love  , staying here...
EASTLAKE PARK TONGWELL ST
MILTON KEYNES, MK15 0YA

Bloody hell Pix you really are psychic.  You mention my name and there I am   
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish: Ally is in Thailand sunbathing as we struggle in our offices   

Anne: Talking of psychics - a journalist friend of mine gave a card of a tarot reader who is apperantly A-MA-ZING!! I'm too much of a chicken to hear what she's got to say about me though. I'd get really upset if she says something about not seeing a baby!

What do you girls think about Tarot readers?

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - the Holiday Inn Express in Milton Keynes; you name dropper you!!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Had to pop on really quickly to check for a couple of pieces of news so:

*LJ * - so so pleased for you and that DP took it well.

*Purps * - what can I say!!!! I am thrilled for you - blasts!! No way!!! Got everything crossed for you! You, *Fish* and I all started this crazy journey at the same time so hoping it's gonna be 2 down 1 to go!!    for you both.

Very very busy but will try and catch up later in the week!!

J x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- you know me, I am soooo showbiz     

Pix- I have been tempted by tarots but then sh!t myself and ducked out  
BUT, the neighbours who came over last weekend (when I threw up all over the place  ) , well he is a psychic and he said he can see twins, BUT, I don't know if that was the wine talking or his psychic self?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Anne - so excited for your Turkey adventure - not long now, I'm sure it's gonna be successful! I have a feeling about it.......

LJ - Congratulations! And bless you, you are being so sensitive about it! Thanks for that - you really understand don't you? I have to admit, I find it hard to sympathise with women moaning about morning sickness etc cos I get so jealous. I hope all goes well - you really deserve it, so enjoy!

Purple - wow! What a turn up, blasts! how different from your last cycle. I'm so pleased for you  

Hayleigh - congratulations!

Fishy - how exciting!!!!! When are you going to test? If it's so unusual for you to be late, there's a good chance isn't there? I'm often late, and do wonder if I tested when I was due every month if I'd actually see a few positives that just don't go on to make it past a few days. Not sure whether that would be encouraging or not? I know we're all desparate for you to test, but just ignore us, and do it when you're ready! 

Well, my AF is late this month too (by 2-3 days.) I made the mistake of telling DP I'm late and his response was "but you're always late darling, and I'm not going to get my hopes up again as it hurts too much." OOps. Oh well. Anyway, I'm not normally THIS late, so if AF hasn't appeared by tomorrow I'm gonna do a HPT. I haven't done one for at least 6 months which is a record for me. But I know that since I've come off the DHEA my cycle is getting longer again, which can only be  agood thing anyway.

love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oOOOH Jo- I really hope your are preggers


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jo - so we're both in the same boat then   I came of the DHEA about 3 weeks ago, that's what's messing my head up, what if it was that, don't want to get my hopes up incase it is   I only took it for about 3 weeks though, so i'm not sure how much of a reaction it would have had to me.

I've had a bit more discharge this afternoon, still watery reddy/brown, no cramps today. Just feels very odd not to be my usual dead-on self, i've decided to give it a couple of days and then take the plunge on a HPT if i'm still in this situation  

Keep me updated, sending you lots of


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jo Fish you ladies are stong so very strong! 

I would have given in! But that's me! Do what feels like ladies!!!

Jal, hopefully all three of us You Fish & I will be able to meet with our babies, then we can travel together to meet all the other PR ladies who will ALL have bumps babes then!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Well I haven't had chance to read right back as not feeling too good today.

Little Jen -       I am soooooo thrilled for you sweetie that the   worked naturally. How nice will it be for the twins to have a cousin to play with! You don't need to play things down with us, I am more that sure that I speak for everybody on this thread when i say that we are all delighted for you and DP xxxxxx

Jo and Fishy - OOOhhhh I do hope it's 3 natural little miracles. Don't know how you've managed to stay away from the HPT's. 

Purple - Well done Mrs, Blasts, that's amazing news. I've got a good feeling about this one for you chick xxx

Well I've had to have a day off work today as I passed pout this morning. Still bleeding really heavily (this is my sixth day now) and so I am feeling really wretched. Had to go back to Care yesterday to be scanned to check that it wasn't anything untoward like Polyps. The consultant said that aftermy negative test result the bleed that I had 8 days later wasn't a proper AF and so I started taking the Cyclo Progynova at the wrong time and that's what has caused such an horrendous AF now. I have been told to stop taking it and let myself have a natural AF next month and then see where I am up to then. I felt so wretched this morning when I passed out. That used to happen to me loads when I was younger but not for years.

I am routing for everyone going through tx this month   

Off to watch some Desperate Housewives to cheer me up now.

Hello Anne,Mag108,  Pix, Lightweight, Tracey and everyone else.

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Purps - just waiting for you and Fish to pave the way!! Am also going to change clinic next time round and am looking at ARGC and Lister - just haven't got my butt in gear to do much about it yet!!

Sarah - sorry to hear about horrendous AF, get well soon  

Hello all!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening lovlies 

Purps - hunny thats fab news so pleased for you   

Jo - hi hun hows my beatchhhh      that af stays away for you   

Fishy - ditto above my sweet that would be such great great news  

Anne - not long till turkey hun, hope you have ur bikini packed and ready  

Pix - im too chicken to see a psychic petal, they really scare me   i mean what if i dont like what they say, i cant really smack em one can i cos they would see it coming   

Lj - glad dp has taken the new well, hope you are being a good girl and eating plenty 

Hayleigh - fantastic news hunny, once again congrats and take care   

Swinny - oooh hunny hope ur ok, i too used to pass out through the pain when i was in my early 20's, very embarrasing as i once passed out on a bus    ope you feel better soon sweetheart   

Hello to mallini, lightweight, almond, hazelnut, tracey, steph, elinor, ali27, ally (wherever you are) jal, nix, sam, natasha, lucy, juicy, mag108, missyg, babyk, laura, miranda and everyone else.

Cant remember who asked but x-ray is for my knee, has been playing up 3years   and its one of those things where it flares up for a few weeks and then goes sort of ok, so i've always been saying if i get it again i'll go to docs.   Well i've had it for a month now and its killing me, hurts when i bend it hurts when i straighten it (but not all the time ) pain sometimes even wakes me up.  Hurts when im going up and down stairs and sometimes if i turn on it.  Had blood tests for artheritis and rhumatism plus all the usual blood tests and they have come back clear.  So now gotta have a set of x-rays and get referred to specialist, which i will probably have to wait a year for and he will then no doubt tell me i have got housemaids knee  

Catch up again later ladies, bathroom needs cleaning, and guess who's job that is again 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi girls

Been in bed all day with this bloody cystitis/bladder infection thing but got antibiotics Sunday so am feeling a bit better. Thanks so much for all your well wishes - you are all soooo kind!

Travelling back to Lux was a total nightmare and really i should have stayed with my Mum and flown back when better instead of putting up with almost a 12 hour journey (bloody road works!) and having to stop at every service station en route! That has cost me - sodding French charge 30 cents for a wee!!!

Anyway, have used my time productively yesterday and today and read the whole of the Zita West book. Not sure if she is a bit tapped in the head but I think you could only follow everything she recommends if you:

1.	Had a very rich husband/partner and therefore didn't have to work - AT ALL, EVER.
2.	Had household "staff"
3.	Had your own nutritionist/chef
4.	Had a spare chef in case the above was ill
5.	Had a live in doctor
6.	Had your own pharmacy
7.	Had a DH/DP who understood everything about IUVF, h ow it makes you feel etc, was sympathetic 100% of the time and actively helped you to stay away from "Bad" things such as alcohol, caffeine, sugar, chocolate,pizza etc by also staying off such nasties
8.	Had your own gym and personal trainer
9.	Had a DP/DH who would also use said gym
10.	Had your own spa complete with accupunturist,masseur, reflexologist etc
11.	Had your own live in chinese herb lady
12.	Had your own evian spring in the back garden

And this is the BIG one...

13.	Were prepared to stop using tampons ... FFS!!!

So, the upshot of that little read was - certainly a few useful tips but impossible to follow!

Looks like I just missed you on Sat night *Tracey* ! Must have fallen asleep just before you woke up! My DH could be your's twin BTW! I hate nagging but how else does one get the help one needs (obviously not a problem if you have no 2 above!)

Can't believe it - you actually went swimming!!! Well done you! Nearly as shocking as Lainey's twins!!

*Elinor* - the retreat sounds like it did you the world of good. Glad you sound better

Hi *Pam* - did try the stuff you said but didn't work. Glad you were able to sympathise with my embarrassment at having to keep running down the stairs to the loo. I think the poor waiter was worried especially when I demanded that they "MUST" surely have a toilet upstairs - I was dying of shame running past the same table of people at very frequent intervals! Love the fact that most concern came from me missing dessert!!! To be honest, I was gutted as I had already chosen bread and butter pudding. 

Hope you had a successful shop.

Oh *Purps* - I am so thrilled for you sweetie - what fabulous news. Wishing you all the best for tomorrow hon.     

*Anne* - Luke has spent too much time around you hon! He sounds brilliant! Had me L'ing OL! 

*Zuri *- am liking the stars! Hope you are taking it easy and that DH is helping you really. I have the same problem with my DH and drink - he just doesn't seem to get it. IT being that although his sperm test was great in November, doesn't mean it will be next time and it takes 100 days for sperm to form so he should be going easy on the beer, wines AND spirits for 3 months before our next go. It is sooooo frustrating as he won't follow a healthy diet either - unless I nag, nag, nag. Sometimes I wonder if I am actually alone in all this! 

*Hazelnut* - the alarm sounds like a good idea to me. Bless your DH for doing it so quickly - I have had a smoke alarm in the kitchen drawer for approx 3 years now.........

*LJ *- amazing news hon - really pleased for you. Wouldn't make me feel at all bad to read about your pregnancy - I just think it is BRILLIANT. I am interested in the whole thing - not just the treatment (or not!) aspect of it. It is actually really heartening just to hear some good news so hope you will keep us posted. You have all of us here for support. Am so exited for you! If you decide not to post on the PR thread, could you keep me up to date via PM?

Jesus *Lainey* - are you doing this on purpose - talk about suspense - your life is like a Poirot mystery! Goes without saying that I am thrilled for you. It is amazing and you have made me grin like a Cheshire cat here - that is good going considering the pain I am still in! Fabarooney sweetie! Don't be daft about not posting about your symptoms and feelings - surely we are all in this together and the more we know, the better. Again, if you fear upsetting people, can you PM me or let me know where else I can read about your progress. You have given me so much hope that I would hate to lose contact! I want to know every single detail!

*Fish* - your SIL sounds nice?!!!!! Love the expression "knicker watching"! Hope you can stop watching soon, safe in the knowledge that you are PG!! Please test!! More +'ve news would be fabulous!

*Anne* - wow! Can't believe it is nearly your time. Hope you are exited and positive. Bet being in the sun will help!

*Rose* - hi and welcome! Haven't been a poster on this site for very long but have learned one thing - ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN AND IT ONLY TAKES ONE! That is the mantra I repeat!! Good news that you even got as far as ET. Try to relax and take it easy without stressing on your 2ww.

Congratulations *Hayley*! Are you able to share details on how you got there!

Sorry you are feeling a bit negative *Lucy*. Hope you feel better soon. Will blow you some bubbles hon!

*Ali*, I should be in the UK on 2 May so may well be interested in the jaunt to Guildford if all goes to plan.  Provided that is ok with you and other girls keep me posted re details - PLEASE!

Hi Jal, lovely to hear from you. Get back soon!

*Jo* - here's hoping!

*Sarah* - sounds like you are having a really sh!te time of it. Really hope it gets better soon loverlee.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wing wing - ahhh hunny, that must be why i cant get pregnant then, it was that tampax i used when i was 23,  i must have forgotten to take it out    Glad ur starting to feel better my sweet


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Kate you crack me up xx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

slycett said:


> Pix - im too chicken to see a psychic petal, they really scare me  i mean what if i dont like what they say, i cant really smack em one can i cos they would see it coming


                



almond said:


> Fish - OMG, that would be just the most amazing thing if you were pg  I will have to invite my MIL to come and stay, cheaper than IVF


I'd rather go through IVF than have MIL stay!!!!

Also pressed post last time before sending love to all.

WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I too have a dodgy knee too hun 
Have missed you by the way  

Sarah- Blimey hun, what a horrible time you're having. I feel for you.. I have been known to have dizzy/passing out spells and they are awful. Feel better soon hun   

WW- oooooh, look at you with your pink text 
Sorry you're still poorly, cystitis sounds evil 
Take care hun 

Hi Almond & Zuri 

oh sh!t, sorry Almond have a lovely lovely holiday


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing in on your thread?! Just wondered whether you could give me some info / advice for my review appt next week. 

Basically i've never been a great responder but in saying that I am very fortunate to have Alfie who was conceived on our 3rd fresh cycle in 2006. 

Just had a failed cycle this month, short protocol 7x units of Menopur from day 2 along with Buserilin. Got 5 eggs, we had 1 late fertilisation, grade 1, 2 cell embryo. My FSH was 9ish which I think is okay given my age - 39??!!

I wondered whether anybody here has had different drugs introduced that have improved their response, can anyone help / advise?? Really want to try again soon but conscious of the costs involved and the fact that my response is not great, what do you think??!!

Bec x


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Anne. You just wait - another day off work tomorrow so my IT skills will be second to none!!!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a quickie....  i have quickly skim read, trying to get to the part that says Fishy and Jo both have    but not there yet 

Jo and Fishy -     that your HPT that you do in the next few days confirms a natural miracle!!  

Pix - totally happy to postpone 2nd May to a later date.  Although Wing Wing said she may be able to come which would be great and perhaps we could drag Ally along too?  Any others?  Or would you prefer to postpone?  I'm easy  

Rospop - you son looks gorgeous.  

Swinny - hope you feel better soon    nasty AF  

Wing wing - dont you have all those in your life then?   

Love to everyone


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ali* - no surprisingly I don't! Do deserve to tho! 

I am also in UK from 21 May to 24 May so if this fits in with any of your suggested dates, maybe I could join.

night night AGAIN (getting like *Tracey* here!)


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Swinny! what a nasty AF hunny   

Kate you make me giggle out loud hunny!!

Ali sweetie, Cold all better?

Anne, wing, zuri, Jal Rosepop hugs  

I've gone off the tampons in the last 6 months but nothing to do with MRS WEST more to do with the fact that I discovered the moon cup! Anyone else know about it? I love it actually and it's helped me see how ACC and TCM diet has altered my flow consistency of period (sorry for TMI)

Anyway I'm a convert and a bit evangelical about it! you should all try it, unless of course the god that is Zita thinks that's another no no

In so many ways I'm glad I've never read her book(s)

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear girls! I'm so sorry I've not been on the thread ..... I've been super busy, and was horribly sick Friday, Saturday and Sunday.... nasty stomach thing but I seem to be over it now.  Actually, I'd started taking baby asprin - for immunes, and I'm wondering if that was what made my stomach ill, I've stopped taking it for a few days to check.


I know I have soo  sooo much to catch up on, but I haven't had time to read back today. Just wanted to let you know I'm alive!  Well, no miracle BFP for me this month, I did a HPT and it is negative, followed by AF.... there is a part of me that is simply grateful AF is turning up at all given my POF diagnosis.  So, today is day 2 so I took my first BCP to downreg me before starting IVF.  BCP for minimum 21 days, retest FSH, if FSH is low, then i start suprecur for a week followed by menopur. If FSH is not low, i'm not sure what I do then.  My consultant wants me to take the BCP until my FSH comes down.

I'm up for a meet up!  But do you mind only PMing the venue?  I do think it's a bad idea to post the venue on the thread.  I'm not just being paranoid, a couple of us noticed a weird creepy post on here once, that was probably a man.  Obviously I'm not going to mention the name in case it wasn't!


I've had time to read this page only - and it's a HUGE congratulations to Lainey!!! 

Lainey - Wow honey, my god, what can I say, what a horrid rollercoaster you have been on. See I told you you were having twins       Please don't stop posting here, do keep us updated...... 
Did you ever let Gorgy test your immunes?  I always wonder about immunes tx, like ok so I have terrible immunes, but if I do DE would it somehow all work for me?  I think it's wonderful you are having twins, - you'll cope JUST FINE ok.  I know you a little and i bet your stressing, the twins will be absolutely fine, you will cope fine. Better than fine, you'll love every minute.

Purple - OMG!!! For you too!  You've got blasts! this is just so incredible!!!!  Oh purple, I just don't know how to express just how warm and happy my little heart feels for you and your DH. 

So much good news on the PR thread!!! Yaaayyyy!

Tomorrow looks rubbish and busy, I'm really hoping I can spend sometime catching up with you all tomorrow night. 

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne - am not going on holiday until Thurs so you have me for another day yet  

Bec - welcome to the thread  . Your cycle sounds like mine, the microdose flare, where you take Buserelin and also the stims at the same time. 5 eggs is a pretty good response on this thread, and definitely not time for you to give up yet IMO! (I got 4 and was v happy with that!). From what I have been told and read, the microdose flare is one of the most aggressive protocols used in this country for PRs, but not everyone thinks it works best for PRs, some consider it affects egg quality  and some find that other protocols work better for them. In fact, Hayleigh on this thread has just got a BFP on a lower dose cycle, having got a BFN on the microdose flare. You asked how to improve your response next time - well I don't know if different protocols might give you more eggs, but I am currently considering for myself whether a change in drugs / protocol might give me better quality eggs, even if they are fewer in number. Have you had your AMH tested btw?

Wing Wing   re your ZW description

Swinny - so sorry you are still having horrendous bleeding. I had AF from hell after my BFN, really heavy, painful, went on and on ... sounds like you are really suffering though. Hope you feel better soon  

Jo / Fish  

Sam - just seen your post, hello! 

Love to all
xxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for your encouraging response Almond, realy appreciate it! Sorry to sound numb but what's AMH??!!

Bec x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Sam hunny, sorry you've been so poorly hunny! aspirin affects my tummy badly too!!!

So sweet of you to feel warm and happy for us! We're excited but nervous too! but what a surprise hey!

Rospop check out my sig it's definately posible to have different responses!!

Almond hunny where are you off to?

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening gels  

Wing Wing, poor you. It's utterly miserable suffering with cystitis. I hope you have lots of warm water bottles for both your tummy and your back. I'm glad you have antiBs, can you take ibuprofen or other anti inflammatory too? I hope it clears up soon. In any case, that hasn't stopped you doing a very useful assessment of Zita's book, now I've seen your thorough synopsis, I don't feel the need to read it so thank you.

Fish and Jo, that would be so so cool,   AF stays away for 9 months!

Anne, you are a little trooper. Thank you for all the links you sent last night. I've been looking for a local clinic to do my scans but not great so far. My local private gyn clinic want me to have a £150 consultation with their doc before they'll scan me.  

Sarah, yikes, that's not good news. Hope you're feeling better soon, looking forward to our blind date on Sat with Anne!

Purple, this is so exciting and inspirational for us PR gels.  

Kate, you have a way with words   How's the sparkling bathroom?

Congratulations Hayleigh!!   

Pixie, I think the Turkish delights might miss each other. It looks like you'll be flying out as Anne gets back and then I'll be flying out when you get back. At least we'll be keeping Jinemed on their toes!

Lucy, I really hope you're feeling better today. This whole IF issue can really take over and get you down. lLease keep you r chin up. You got a good number of follies on the last cycle and hopefully your next protocol will be better suited so they all ripen nicely and you get a good crop at EC. What are you r plans for your next tx?

Zuri, how you doing honey? I hope you're not going too crazy

Elinor, sending you big hugs and positive vibes   

Hello Pam, have you had any feedback from Jaya yet? I'm curious to know what the protocol is they are putting you on for your next tx. Sounds intriguing. Hope you're ok hun.  

Lainey, flippin 'eck! Are you still sane? I can't believe that the sonographers have done to you (and us!). How could they get that so wrong and miss both Eric and Ernie's HBs You are doing brilliantly and I am so pleased for you.

Hello Bec, welcome. Sorry to hear about your last cycle. I can't speak from experience about a different response on a different protocol but it does seems to make a huge difference in some ladies. I just had a failed ICSI cycle on the LP (1 egg degenerated when injected) and my clinic wanted me to repeat the same protocol so I have decided to go to Jinemed (Turkey) instead. They have recommended the SP, they have a great track record for poor responders and  it is much cheaper than here too.

 Hazelnut, Almond, Tracey, Mag, Sam and everyone else.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi LW!  

Sam- Great  you are up for a meet.  Good idea too about PM'ing the details - i am so bloomin trusting i had not even thought.  Hope you feel totally better soon.

Purple - yep, cold ll gone now.  Just left with a sore nose and an irritating cough/throat-clearing grunty noise!! 

Hi Almond! 

Off to sort out more clothes for the charity bag that came through my door.  Its turning into a bit of a full-on bvedroom sort out!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali cannot believe you're sorting through clothes at 11pm?!? 

Hope job situation is ok and they let you know good news soon! must be awful to be kept hanging hunny!

I'm off to bed now as tired catch you and the other lovely PR ladies tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sometimes I am more productive at night.  I was always cramming for exams at teh last minute and staying up all night!!  its my birthday on Easter Saturday and every year i make myself have a good clear out beforehand - feel I need to embark on another year with in an orderly way.  Anal, me?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from holiday and just book marking as very very busy, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Ali - I love it.  That's going to be my new b'day ritual too.  I love feeling sorted and organised!  Since IF blew a hole in my life plan I've not known what to do with myself, but I can still sort my cupboards!!!  Ta for email too.  

WW - Yep, you've summed that book up and in fact you've nailed her belief system too: be rich w/o effort and all will be well.  She called a friend of mine up who was in two minds about whether or not to go to ARGC (crazy Ldn clinic that gets great results but hijacks your life and cherrypicks its patients) because she couldn't contemplate having to have a blood test every morning at 7am and get to work and ZW responds, "Do you have to work?  Isn't this more important?"  Grrrrr.  How does she expect one to afford her appts. overpriced vitamin supplements, expensive therapists (although very good I might add, I see her counsellor but not at her clinic) and the little things in life: rent, bills, food (organic, free range, in season and g-d knows what else) - not to mention shoes!!  Hope you're well soon.  That 12 hour journey back to Lux sounds like it was wretched.

Bec - I'd be thrilled to respond as well as you so can't help there.  AMH is another hormone test to check out your egg supply.  It isn't used regularly by the NHS but is now pretty common amongst the private clinics.  It is helpful insofar as it will indicate how well you will respond to stims, but it doesn't seem to say much about egg quality so in your case I guess if it turned out to be high/normal than it would indicate that your protocol and response have not matched your potential, but if it was low it would explain your smaller response.  Good luck to you.

Swinny - How scary for you.  I hope AF calms down soon and that your clinic can sort out when and what  you should be taking.  

Sam - Poor you too.  That tummy bug sounds grim and to have AF on top of it all. Take care of you.

Zuri - I've lost track of where you are in the 2ww horror time.  Hope you're okay, and not going around the bend.

Best wishes to all of you,
Malini xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Thanks for all your kind thoughts and prayers, but it looks like there's no miracle BFP for me this month as I have dreadful cramps today and the start of some bleeding. But hey ho, I'm fine about it. Like Sam, I'm just happy to get regular AF's if I'm honest. And I do think coming off the DHEA has been a good thing in my case (my case girls, not everyone's the same, so don't panic those of you on it!) as my cycle is now back to 25 days, which feels better than the 16/19/20/21 it was while I was on DHEA.

I have also started taking vitamin B6 to lengthen my cycle in case I have luteal phase defect - I figured it wouldn't hurt as I've always had short cycles. I'd made a note that the dose for this would be anything from 50 to 200mg daily. But on the bottle it says anything over 10mg a day can be harmful! Any ideas anyone? 

Anyway, over to you Fishy - our hopes are on you for a natural BFP this month! (no pressure then!)

lots of love,
jo xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girls just a quickie as don;t seem able to do personals at moment, my head is just a fuzzy mess (that wretched second week of the 2WW is now upon me and no matter how much i am trying not to think about it my head is just filled with symptom spotting and my tummy filled with nerves arghhh)

Malini - I test next Tusday!! eek! 

Wing Wing - sorry you are still suffering - loved your summary of ZW book, she sounds like a highly irritating woman and I don't think I will be lining her pockets!

Ali - like the spring cleaning idea before a birthday too, when i am in the right mind set i love nothing more than having a good clear out - does wonders for the soul 

Swinny - sorry to hear you have been unwell too this AF sounds nasty - do you think the loss of blood caused you to pass out? take care x

Sam - and you too - seems we have a poorly bunch on here at the moment xx

Fishy and Jo - the suspense is killing us so must be killing you two!! hope you both get a natural miracle - what wonderful news that would be xx

Hayleigh congrats on the BFP!!

Anne - when do you fly to Turkey? can;t believe its coming round so soon - are you staying in one of the apartments that Pix recommended or the hotels that they recommend on their website?

Elinor, glad you are feeling better - the retreat sounds like a great idea

Hi lovely Pix  

Kate!! come back more with your funny stories - you really make me laugh (in a good way of course)  xx

Beachy hope you had a nice holiday - where is it you have been again? assume somewhere with a beach 

Morning LW x

Purps - will you get a call today with any more progress on your super duper embies? is it ET tomorrow? do you have a time? so excited for you!!

Lucy so sorry you have been feeling down - i think at times in between us being very strong coping with all this it sometimes just gets too much and we have down spells, i think its normal and natural so just go with the flow and give yourself some time and nurture, we are all here if you need us  xxx

Mag - how are you feeling? have you got the thrush under control yet?

Nix where are you? xxx

Morning Lainey, LJ, Tracey, Almond, Pam, Jal, Hazelnut and all the others i have probably missed xxx

hmmm well so much for a short personals!! 

Oh i'm sorry Jo just seen your post xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels   

Sorry I missed you last night Ali, hope you've made lots of space for you maternity clothes for after your next tx.

Beachy, you're back! I hope you had a lovely time. Hope you can join us for lunch on Saturday  

Zuri,   , try to keep busy hun.

Jo  , sorry to hear that, was really hoping..

Morning Malini  

Purple, thinking about you and sending you positive vibes  

Anne and Pixie, where are you this morning? 

 everyone else.

LW xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

WW - your Zita West description cracked me up; only think you forgot to add is that you really need to meet your rich husband by age 22 or so; I mean you don't want to reach say 27 and be in danger of "leaving it too late" do you?  Seriously, I am always in 2 minds about Zita.  On the one hand I have been there and I think her staff are excellent and, truth be told, I am seeing a nutritionist and midwife there next week.  On the other hand, I sometimes feel that she does give women having difficulty conceiving an increasingly paranoid list of things to feel guilty about.  And she has a couple of serious blind spots where she doesn't seem to live in the real world - notably in the area of finding the right man, which doesn't happen to everyone at age 20 or so!

Malini - as I said, I agree with you that the ZW staff are good.  With your AMH results, it shouldn't be the labs if both are good. pmol/l is a molecular weight; if you weigh 9 stone then that shouldn't change between accurate sets of scales.  You are just another example of why I think AMH isn't set in stone and there is still a lot to learn about it.  I don't like the way that clinics are touting it as this "perfect" test - the confusion about it is making too many people unhappy. 

Jo - I am praying so hard for you; you truly deserve a natural miracle! 

Fishy - and you.   You tested yet?

Zuri - I can't believe you test on Tuesday.  I have everything crossed for you!  

Swinny - Af sounds a real horror and I hope you are ok 

Rospop(Bec) - I don't know much about protocols but 5 eggs isn't bad at all.  My sister got 5 eggs (at your clinic no less!) and it really is all about quality.  At 39 you know you are going to have less eggs than you did at 22 but it doens't matter since you only need one! With regard to AMH, I don't think your clinic is fully committed to it yet which may actually be a good thing since I wonder if being the tortoise rather than the hare pays off sometimes.  If you want to look at alterntaive protcols then I would ask your clinic their thoughts or get a second opinion. However, I really think you are doing ok in terms of response so just keep going!!  

Sam - I really underastand your mixed feelings about AF but if you had to have a BFN then it is good she arrived.  I really hope the pill does its job with your FSH!    

Purple - is it ET today?  I am so excited for you. 

LW - I missed that you were off to Jinemed.  I am really pleased for you since they seem excellent! 

Almond - hello!

Pix -  

Anne -   

Elinor -  

Kate -  

love to everyone I have missed! I miss Ally!!  I hope she is having a great time though!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Where IS everyone this morning? How am I supposed to bunk work if no-one else will come and play?  

Rospop - Malini has answered your question already about AMH. Although many clinics seem to use it as the gold standard, there are some issues with it and as it is still new a lot is unknown. But it does seem to be a fairly reliable indicator of how you will respond in terms of numbers of eggs - but it appears that it does not say anything about quality.

Purps - hope you are doing ok, sending lots of           for your precious embies. I will be thinking of you when I am away. We are off to Canada, west coast, my favourite place on earth. V excited!

LW - I didn't realise you were going to Jine, I am going to give it serious consideration as well. Hope you are having a good morning, are you at work? 

Zuri - the 2ww is a nightmare isnt it, I felt rough physically and a total wreck. Can't believe test day is soon as Tues! I will be away but   for you. I will try and check to see how you have got on

Jo - I've just checked my multi which is a pre-natal / pg one and I have 107mg of B6 in it. So that is clearly not a harmful dose. (It is a pretty high dose multi, but I checked against Patrick Holford's book for what was in it and nothing in it was too high according to him - although conventional medicine is anti high dose vits so probably wouldn't like it). In fact, that is why I picked that multi, because I have issued with low progesterone. 

Hi Ali, Malini, LJ anyone else reading this morning  
x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LJ - loving the caption under your sister's picture!
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

I am here but can't read back yet as up to my eyebrows  

Everone ok?
xxx


----------



## nicknack99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Morning everybody. I have a quick question which I am hoping one of you lovely ladies on poor responders might be able to answer.

I have been taking DHEA since Jan for my 4th IVF cycle (2nd and 3rd cancelled due to poor response). Am due for ET tomorrow, but can't find anything telling me whether to carry on with the DHEA during 2 week wait?

Any ideas?

N


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Canada sounds fab Almond hope you have a wonderful time!

ET is tomorrow ladies I have to be in at 9:30 whenthey will try ET the normal way, if no success they will admit me and do it under GA, so have to fast from midnight tonight!

No call today, they would call if there was a problem, but if I don't hear I just turn up tomorrow?!?! Yikes it's all a bit real now!

Where's Nix? Not seen her for a while?

Ally if you get to a internet cafe,     to one of the sweetest women I've ever had the pleasure to call a friend!

Ali! Go girl miss organised, want to come and do mine?

Zuri, you've been so calm during your 2ww, I'm going nuts already and my LO's are not even on board yet!

Pix    hunny

Anne not long now sweetie

LJ, I'm still beaming when I see your name! so pleased for you hunny!

Welcome back beach hunny!

Hi to Jo Fish, Sam, LW, Kate, elinor, malini, swinn, rospop, hayleigh wing, tracey, Jal, hazlenut and EVERYONE I've missed, so many of us now!   


Sxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

LW: I'm here hon! We have a press day tomorrow so I'm trying to get the showroom organised. I'm buried under clothes at the mo! Arghhh! We've just had some dresses delivered with the lowest price tag of £6K! WTF? 

Ali: I don't know what to suggest hon. I don't mind meeting twice if that makes things slightly easier? How about you?

Sam: I'm sorry to hear you haven't been well -glad to hear AF arrived though. Wishing you the best of luck with tx.

Purps: So what is 'moon cup'?

Zuri: I feel your pain - 2 ww is an absolute nightmare! 

Kate: Your poor knee - Hope it gets better soon.  You made me laugh out loud last night! 

Anne: Hope you are OK my lovely. 

LJ: 



almond said:


> Where IS everyone this morning? How am I supposed to bunk work if no-one else will come and play?


   

Sorry about the lack of perso's - I'm very busy at work today, will be back later.

Bye for now girlies,

Pix xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

AAAH Pix glad you asked! It's hard to be evangelical when no one wants to know   

The moon cup is a silicone cup that you insert into your V and it sits over the cervix and catches the blood (sorry TMI) the benefit is you only need empty is every 12 hours and you just rinse and re-insert! Between cycles you just boil it in a pan for 2 mins and then you're ready to go!! so apart from initial investment (think it was about £15 ) it's cheap saves the environment and having to only change in morning and before bed is fab!!

Don't work too hard ladies

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

beachy - staff trainee.... tell us more??

love to rest of gng.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Almond, I'm here! I work from home. Writing an academic text book this morning so VERY easily distracted.

Pixie, £6k for the cheapest dress And I bet it's fit for a stick insect too, the price certainly doesn't reflect the amount of material. I'm in the wrong job.

Nicknack, sorry can't help, I only started DHEA this month and have been advised to keep taking it until I start treatment, no advice beyond. If the reason for taking it is to improve egg quality, I'm guessing you wouldn't need it during your 2ww but I really don't know what the clinics advise, sorry.

Anne, busy girl. Just seen you've got your drugs today, yippee  

Morning Purps and Laura  

LW xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I am exicted for you for tomorrow    

Pix- Hi lovely   good luck with press day

Hi Laura  

Almond- Sorry hun, was losing track of my days with your hols    

Sam- Glad AF is here hun, lots of luck with TX  

Hi LW-  

Beachy- Welcome back. How was hols? Don't  suppose you're free on Saturday for a meet up? Sarah, me Lightweight and Wazycat are going to Village hotel in Nottingham  

Hi LJ  

Welcome Nicknack   I would imagine they will say stop taking DHEA on 2WW?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Almond - thanks for that. It's really helpful. i think I might up my dose of B6 from 50 to 100mg then. I've been told it can also help PMS - i have raging PMS so here's hoping...!

Purple - I hope you won't leave us when you're pg! We'd miss you too much.

love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: It sounds very interesting! How long have you been using it for? Do you not leak?  

LW: Yes hon, all the dresses are size 4!   You have to be stick thin and incredibly rich!  

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> LW: Yes hon, all the dresses are size 4!  You have to be stick thin and incredibly rich!
> 
> xx


perfect candidate for ZW then?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nick nack - Sorry should have replied,  yes my clininc told me to take DHEA up to EC and then stop.  Good Luck!!


XXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Zuri  

Talking of stick thin........I am soooooo fed up of my weight gain. I have been so good with food and have put on 6lbs since DHEA.
Is that normal?

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anne,   let's have a marathon gym session before lunch on Sat!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - actually I got bollocked at ZW for being too thin!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> Zuri - actually I got bollocked at ZW for being too thin!!


oh part of her criteria then must probably be an exact BMI to stick to, i know i'd definitely get her wrath for being way too fat  but then i give myself a hard enough time for that anyway


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Part of my problem is I have a really fffd up left knee, managed to do something horrible last July at hte gym doing a lunge. Eventhough I've had 7 sessions of physio last October it's still not good.
I hate swimming too so thats not an option.

officially fat and fed up


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix no leaking hunny, even during pilates?!?!? Although for the first month I struggled getting it in and was paranoid, but after that it's been perfect, been using for 6-7 months now! Although hoping not to use for a while now  

Jo hunny that's so sweet! I'm not going anywhere hunny Pregnant or not I'm staying here with all my wonderful friends, but if I'm super lucky and do get Pregnant, I'll join the bumps and babes for preg related stuff! But no, everyone's journeys on here are so much apart of me now, I'd miss you lot too much    

Anne, do you remember me telling you! I put on a stone and a half!! I was 8stone prior to treatment, now 9 and a half! nothing fits, no matter how much power walking, although since last treatment at least it seems to have stabilised! Try not to stress, I think a bit of weight sometimes helps for when we DO get pregnant!

Hey Laura supermum, how are you DH and the trips? Did I read you'd like another baby?!?! made me giggle! you must be supermum!!!

Hugs to all


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: Didn't you used to use something after jiggy to stop swimmers coming out? Is it the same thing?

Anne: I have a dodgy knee too - mine from skiing. I fell so bad once - I skiied down on my face for a few minutes - had ice burns! OUCH! Also f'ed up my knee then but since yesterday ( ) I started walking to work. I don't know how many miles but between Waterloo and Picadilly Circus - probably nothing! I hope it will help me with losing weight after my DHEA & tx weight gain.

LW: Marathon? What does that mean?   

Zuri: I'm a size 10 and can't even get my one leg in to those dresses! How stupid is that? 

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes Pix god you've got a good memory!!

Not that it did any good, but meant at least I could go and have a pee !  

Just watching news of the protests! it looks like it's about to get nasty in the city  

Hope all you London ladies are safe!    

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

stupid Pix!! i just don;t get it! why do people want to be that thin and how can they be that thing, i bet my little finger wouldn't fit into it


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Pixie75 said:


> LW: Marathon? What does that mean?


Pixie, it means we eat bars of chocolate for 2 hours in the gym (although they're called Snickers these days. Ah, when I were yung.....)

Anne, can you use those hand cycle things - the ones you sit on and use your hands to pedal? My Mum has a bad knee too and had an op and physio a couple of years ago. She's been ok on the no impact machines like the cross trainer.

What protests Purple?? I'm so out of it in Yorkshire.

LWxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- What car will you be driving on Sat?
Shall we meet in car part or reception?
I will be in silver Citroen C4
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Protests quite near me but just far enough away not to be a pain!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Must be summer girls - got first fly buzzing around my head - not cos I smell either!!!!

Come on *Purps* - where did you get that magic moon cup - I want one as even after nearly 20 years of AFs, I STILL forget to go to the loo more often to check all is in order if you know what I mean!! Sounds like a dream come true!

*Pix* - those dresses are for dolls - right?!!!!

Sorry to all with F'd up knees. My DH has bad knees and it is a nightmare for him sometimes - funny how skiing doesn't seem to hurt him - hmmmmmmmmm!!!

Is it sunny and warm in UK today? Hope so!

WW X


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon again everyone - I ddi start reading this morning, but you've been so busy on here it's taken me over an hour to catch up (and I only had two distracting phone calls and one cup of decaff in all that time...).

Kate - hope they can tell you something useful about the knee prob after the x-rays. I have found (when I had a tendon problem in thumb - jarred hand whilst taking a very overweight client in a wheelchair through a door that tried to shut on us; then after I strained muscle in leg) that a good physio can help if you've got a clear idea of the problem - the doc was useful for that, but crap on advice re exercises; physio crap on cause of prob but once I knew enough to be able to describe the detail really helpful in advising (a) what might help it get better and (b) what might help in longer term to avoid recurrence of problems (also saw one after whiplash neck probs, and it really helped then, but I have had that twice (second car incident was NOT my fault!) and physio after first incident was not much use) - ask around for personal recommendations, like everything some are good and some less so. Hoe the x-ray at least gets you nearer to sorting it out. 

Hayleigh - hope you can cope with your next 2ww for the scan! So good to have positive outcomes on here to encourage us all.

Almond - hope the busyness at work eases up soon - but it won't be your problem after tomorrow if you are off on holiday! How long are you away for? 

Purple - I am keeping my fingers crossed that all your lovely embies make it to blast so you get your bfp and snowbabies! Hope you can put that mooncup away for nine months now....

Lucy - I hope today things seem brighter.... 

LJ - nice to know that ZW thought you were 'too thin' - that will be why it took you so long to get pregnant then!!  

Tracey - hope dentist yesterday was ok. I haven't been for ages and got a reminder card yesterday... another thing I haven't managed to fit in whilst signed off work and slobbing about! Never mind. I will make an apointment for after Easter.

Nicknack99 - I have stopped DHEA after EC/ET - since it is meant to be to improve egg quality I figure you don't need it after the embryos go back... Best wishes for tomorrow (and the 2ww!)

Sarah - sorry you are having such a vile time with AF. Really hope that soon you will have a nice 9 month break from all of that.

Rospop - 5 eggs doesn't seem like a response to give up on, yes it isn't fabulous, but it does only take one, and the number and quality can vary hugely month to month. If you check back a few pages on this thread you can see details of Hayleigh's most recent cycle - not as many drugs as earlier, but she is now PG. Also Purps current situation shows how even if you have had a poor response a different protocol can improve it.

Jo - sorry to hear AF has turned up. I wouldn't worry too much about high strength B vits - as long as you are drinking plenty fluids most vits are water soluble so your body gets rid of what it doesn't need. A is the only one to be careful of that way, so most pg multivits don't have too much of that in them. I will look up B6 food later, since your body often absorbs better from natural sources. 

Wing Wing - hope the antibiotics are helping. Cystitis is a nightmare - and a 12 hour journey as well!! Poor you. At least you gave us all a laugh about Zita... I have the book and although I find some bits useful every now and then other parts just annoy me. I am doing this entirely on my own since I haven't met Mr Right, but waited so I could try, and I don't have a lucrative job so I can take months at a time off - and I have to feel guilty about that as well!! 

Ali - glad your cold is better. Hope the rest of your symptoms clear up soon! You put me to shame sorting through clothes when I am doing so little, but at least you want the clear out before your birthday - I have a few months to go before I need a springclean then!!

Sam - sorry to hear you weren't well over the weekend. You can get aspirin that are 'enteric coated' so they are 'gastro resistant' and not meant to cause stomach problems - slightly more expensive than the basic baby aspirin (but then they are dirt cheap!), but still 2 months supply for £1.99. I only got them because the little local chemist had run out of basic ones, and I wanted something IMMEDIATELY (you know how it is, when you read something on here that might help, you have to have it now...). Hope now you are over the bug you don't need it, but just thought I'd let you know it exists...

Anne, Pixie and Lightweight - maybe the Jinemed should set up a special deal for folk from the PR thread!! Great that you are all starting soon,just a shame that you seem to be going over one after the other and not together. Hope we get more positives!!

Beachy - hope you had a good time on holiday! Where were you?

Jal - if you are thinking of changing clinics my advice is to go for it. I know the consultations aren't cheap, but having been to 4 clinics now I am much more confident that when I have had treatment I have been going 'informed' about what is happening and why I have chosen THIS clinic, THIS time. Even when that has meant going back to one where I didn't feel that the service was as good I knew I was going for the results, and I also trusted that the results weren't artificially improved by not taking on poor responders/ older women etc. And a consultation is a whole lot cheaper than a cycle of treatment - even if checking out other places makes you more sure of your originial clinic the extra confidence can onlyl be a good thing.

Zuri - hope the second week of the 2ww doesn't totally do your head in... and hope you soon have a 3ww for your first scan...

Laura - hi

Malini - hello there!

Fish - I am still keepin everything crossed for you!

Steph, Ally, Nix and everyone else I have missed hope all is well.
best wishes to all
Elinor xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Wing,

I think I got it of a ebay shop in the end! (obviously not a used item eeewww!)

If you get one check out moon cup on utube as there are some good vids showing how to use (demonstrated with hands not actually real life demo  )

However I highly recommend! 

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Sarah, Sam -  

Kate - hope you get something done about your knee soon, sounds painful hun  

Beachy - how was the hols  

Anne - that's one of the reasons i came off of the DHEA too hun, my weight was ballooning and like Purps, i had put on enough during the two rounds of t/x, it's starting to come off now very slowly  

Almond - have a lovely hols  

Purps - getting so excited for you for tomorrow  

Jo - sorry sweetie   no need to give me the pressure though hun, i got up to cramps this morning and i'm now losing blood, so looks like neither of us got that natual miracle after all  


Had a great call from MIL and SIL last night to say eldest neice has now gone off the rails (just 17) and could they ship her down to us for a couple of weeks   Just what i needed last night with my head in a spin thinking i may have been PG  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Elinor- Your posts put me to shame hun, always so nice and long and personal.   

Hi Fishy- WFT, 17 year old off the rails teenager............ yep, JUST what you need eh       


Hi WW- Lovely and sunny here today


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Haven't posted for ages - just stopped working and got two weeks to go before birth - however I think I could pop sooner 

Hope everyone is well and I'm sorry to hear about some of your delayed treatments (frustrating, but one day at a time ).

Hoping all the pregnant ladies are keeping well  what a journey its been for all of us.

Can't wait to hold my little boy -  

Odettex


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi again

Anne - but you post all the time so your posts are personal AND instant - I have to catch up and try to remember everyone, and worry that I might leave someone out...

Fishy - sorry it was not to be. And why do you need extra pressure sorting out the rest of the family?!! What's that about?

Jo - have looked up vit B6 on a few sites, and there is loads in: brown rice, whole grains, legumes, prunes, meat, blackstap molasses, potatoes, leafy greens, bananas and watermelon - so either brown rice with broccoli and meat (or beans if you are veggie like me), or banana bread/cake made with wholemeal flour and molasses would be ideal. I am getting hungry now - way past lunchtime so I'll sign off! (one site also said beef liver, but I wouldn't expect anyone to eat that so didn't put it in the list. Yeuchh)

hi to everyone else
Elinor xx

Odette - just seen your post. Glad all is well and let us know how things go!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Elinor-  

Hi Odette- Lots of luck hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy and Jo -    

Zuri/Elinor - ZW like your BMI to be between 20 and 25 and you want to have at least 20% body fat too.  They popped me on these scales which also measured your body fat and told me I failed in both departments.  I did try and put on a bit of weight but it can be hard if you are naturally slight.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - We can't wait to meet your little fella, can't believe it time already!  

This board is getting very exciting at the moment! 

Purp - Ohhhh  how exciting!!!! can't wait to see you post a lovely BFP in 2 weeks!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

SOOOOOOO relieved to hear it was not used *Purps* - must admit the initial reaction to the word "ebay",without reading on, was "she is surely joking!!"   

*Elinor* - glad you appreciated my sense of humour when it came to ZW - I agree that some bits are helpful but honestly it would be impossible to do it all - for a start, you would rattle if you moved, if you took all the drugs she recommends! There would be no room for real food!!

*Fishy* - do your MIL/SIL not know the pressure you are already under! Are they MAD! Hardly your responsibility love. You are too busy looking after yourself!   

Great to hear your news *Odette* - you must be soooooooo exited! Can you post a pic of him when he is out?!

Glad the sun is shining on you *Anne*!

*LJ* - you should give ZW a call and blow her a BIG raspberry!!!  

Using my time wisely today - doing my tax return - sure it is not good for the soul and certainly not very healing but at least then I can enjoy the weekend. Think I will have to go back to work tom as pain is decreasing - maybe need an extra couple of days to make sure!!!!

WW X


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Elinor - Bless you hon. You don't have to remember everyone on all your posts. It's lovely that you do but don't stress yourself out. Most of the time we just chat here - well I know I do! I even feel I shouldn't be here as much as I am cos a) taking FF's valuable space b) neglecting work c) I am getting obsessed   but if I am not here I get miserable. I feel 'safer' and 'happier' around all you lovely ladies.

Odette: Good luck. I hope everything goes well for you.  

Fish: Your MIL & SIL have very bright ideas haven't they? Tell them that's a very generous offer but you are good! Have you not tested yet?  

LJ: Well, you proved ZW wrong haven't you LJ?   I'd write her a letter if I was you and say she is talking out of her  . Oh also how can she explain the celebrity pregnancies e.g. Nicole Ritchie/VB/Angelina Jolie etc?  

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - didn't need to hun, AF seems to have arrived this morning, glad i didn't test now


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish I'm so sorry hon


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Fish it wasn't to be xx but I think you should tell MIL and SIL to naff off!! as of you need the stress of an 'off the rails' 17 year old - unless you run some kid of teenage boot camp that is 

LJ - hmmm i am over 30 bmi and not just over it either  I am dieting but its coming off slow and no way will i get to BMI 30 by the end of this year even so am glad i am not constrained to NHS IVF!

Purps - heard about the mooncup before, interesting but just not sure i could get to grips with it - was it actually not on dragons den or something? I am puzzled now as to where i heard all about it, i am sure it was on TV and something like dragons den

Hi Elinor queen of the personals  x

well i just stupidly popped up into nearest town on the tram to get a few bits and bobs and have ended up lugging 3 heavy shopping bags back to the flat! i never learn! i didn't have to walk too far from the tram stop thank god but my arms do now feel a few inches longer and am a bit worried i over did on 2WW but I am sure it will be fine as now on second week

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Soooooo very sorry hun   


Ladies.............

Some people  haven't got a f'ing clue have they about IF       

Sick of stupid people saying " Got any kids yet.... ooooh, you need to get a move on"
FFS, mind your own f'ing business I sometimes want to say 
Can you believe I've had 2 customers and 1 supplier ask that question today.

Just having a moment of ranting          , until you experience the pain associated with IF no one could ever understand can they?

Sorry, all of a sudden I have gone into a [email protected] of a bad mood again


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne - know how you feel, a friend of mine with a 3 month old who i have hardly heard from since her baby was born finally skyped me today and she first of all asked if i had thought about donor eggs, i replied I am giving my own a chance first thankyou -  i have only had 1 failed cycle! she then asked if i had thought about surrogacy as her friend is doing it who has had a hysterectomy - I replied I have a healthy womb thanks so dont need to rent one and again i have only had one failed go!!! give me a bloody chance before writing me off! arghhhhhh i know she prob thought she was being 'helpful and considerate'??!!! and I know I am probably very prickly also at the moment but WTF!! erm i expect to be asked those questions a little further down the road of my IF journey not at the first bleedin' hurdle!

But to to be honest at the moment people cant seem to do right for wrong with me these days, i am either pee'd off because i am not hearing from them or pee'd off when I do when they ask dum questions! 

hormones eh!!  

Anyway i hope you gave those insensitive [email protected] a hard kick 

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey girls ,just thought i should pop in to say that i started bleeding last night and its looking like a/f has put in an appearance ,i didnt even last til test day which is on Sunday   DH and I are both gutted and i feel cheated that i didnt even get to test...silly i know   My clinic has advised me to keep taking the progestrone and to test on Sunday ,ye never know they say...but i do know .Well thats it from me for a wee while at least hoping to get back on the ole rollercoaster (private tx) around june/july time thats the soonest the clinic can treat me and suppose gives me time to get over this one both emotionally and physically.Thank you all for your support and kind words ....i will be popping in and out now and again to see how yous are all doing and i   that i will be reading about lots of BFP  
TAKE CARE
Emma xxx


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi there
i have been classified as a poor responder becos my fsh is 22.5 i have a friend who is 43 years but has been trying to to get pregnant. She stumbled on this website and is trying to ask peruade me to try it. Has anyone used this http://www.ivfherbalsupport.com/. the medicines are quite expensive. any view?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Emma but is it heavy bleeding? couldn't be implantation could it? it does seem quite early for AF to show if your test date in Sunday? xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Emma- I'm thinking along the same lines as Zuri.... you never know hun.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Zuri and Anne I had been trying to convince myself last night that it was implantation bleed ,but have just gone to the loo and its still heavy just like a/f .I know it does seem very early  for a/f but thats my crock of a body for you  will still do a hpt like the hospital has advised me to do but think i would die of shock if it came up as positive ,thats how sure i am that its a/f   and have loads of cramps today ,have had mild a/f pains since e/t which i know is normal but today there is nothing mild about them even had to take a paracetamol.Thanks girls  .xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Emma- Keep in touch with us hun, whatever the result. We are all here for you


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - sorry you had to deal with that kind of twaddle from customers and suppliers; as we have discussed before, people can be very insensitive even if they mean well.   

Zuri - some people are never going to be in the 20-25 range of BMI; we all have a "natural" weight and that is healthy for us.  I find these things too prescriptive.  Sorry about your friend - why would you even consider donor eggs at this point??  You responded fine!! 

Pix - I never thought of the celeb pregnancies but you are right. Nicole Ritchie cannot possibly have a BMI of 20 even if she doesn't look quite as scary as she used to!! 

Emma - I am really sorry to hear your news.  I really hope the bleeding is brief and goes away and that you still end up with a BFP.  It does happen!  However, if it doesn't in you case, everyone is here for you once you have had time to grieve.  

Faithful - I don't know about these herbs at all and I am not familiar with the website so I'm no help there.  However, whatever your FSH, they don't know how you'll respond until you have cycled.  My sister's FSH was 22 as well and she did just fine with 5 eggs.  Anne here got 3 as well with similar FSH.  You only need one and FSH does not tell you anything about quality.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Blimey, can't keep up, was only on this morn begging for people to come on and now pages have gone by! Supposed to be finishing up stuff so just quick post. Secretly hoping the protests will start heading to this part of London so I can leave early without looking bad  

My work colleagues keep coming and speaking to me while I am trying to post! the cheek of it ! 


Emak - so sorry. I started bleeding early too   There are women who bleed and go on to get bfps, although in my case I felt that I knew it was BFN. Whatever the outcome please feel free to come here any time, we understand what you are going through 

Anne - sorry you have been on the end of such insensitive questions. What do people think FFS?!!! I'd like to shout - yes I would very much like to be able to pop out babies on demand thank you GRRR 
Also just want to say good luck with start of stims and scans etc, I will be back by the time you leave I think but wanted to send you   and I will be thinking of you 

Zuri - sorry about your friend too. I think people can sometimes feel tempted to try and "fix" things and want to make it all better for us (or else really dont know what to say, so say something stupid), but is horrible to be on the end of it  

Hi Heisfaithful - sorry dont know that website but welcome to the thread

Fish - so sorry, I was thinking about you this morning and so hoping you would get a bfp  

Pix - yes you should be here as much as you are! Not the same without you. You are not wasting FF space!!

Odette - wow, read your sig, so pleased for you. Lots of luck to you with the birth and can't wait to hear your news

Elinor - you do really lovely personals, thank you   but please dont feel you have to. When I just joined I did that but it got really stressful and it stopped me coming on and posting because I couldnt do enough personals. I'm away til Easter Sat btw  

WW - yes you def need a couple of extra days to make sure  

Sorry anyone I missed I can only see the posts after 1320 and I dont have a good enough memory for anything else!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Is anyone chatting tonight? checked in past 2 wednesdays and it seems the wednesday chats have not been happening - is anyone going to be in there tonight?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z- I am a crap FF chatter these days hun  
I tend to spend the evenings with Jas and laptop free as he's starting to get well pi ssed off now with his job situation... hope that makes sense hun?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne of course I understand silly!! I was supposed to be going out tonight so hubby was excited about an xBox evening but my night out is cancelled so told him he can still have his xBox evening but it means I have to entertain myself instead and we only have one TV  so i'll check in later to see if anyone is around for a chat

Sorry Jase is feeling rubbish, must be such a tough time for you both, is he having much joy with jobs available to apply for? and whats happening with regards to the tribunal?
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

He is having NO luck with jobs at the mo- there is nothing out there for him but it's the new financial year from today so hopefully people will be recruiting again.
His solicitor is looking at the  case next week properly and then I guess he will go in for a meeting and take it from there


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne I so hope you have a case against them and screw them good and proper, its just so sh!t that they have done this to him, shameful on their behalf! xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yep, the cowards.
Also, they were one of my customers and yes, they are messing us about on payment now    
They are about 2 weeks overdue and said "ohh, we posted the cheque on Monday"  we've not received it yet but if we don't get it by the end of the week I think it will kick off . Paul my brother doesn't take any sh!t at the best of times so as you can imagine he is fit to explode on these t ossers 
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OOoo Anne that must be really riling you especially with whats gone off - go and kick their @rses and demand payment


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Sue, sue, sue - that'll learn em - [email protected]  Wish I could thump them for you!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Girls, Fishy and Jo - Sorry about that bl00dy witch AF, not nice when she teases you like that  

Emma - so sorry about your BFN too  

Purps, Congratulations on your blasts, hope everything goes well tomorrow at ET   

Swinny - sorry about the horrible AF making you feel real bad. Hope it goes away soon.  

WW - Sorry about your nasty infection, hope that clears up soon. thanks for the run down on ZW do and don't's. Iam curious to why tampons are bad, any reason someone can tell me? The reason I ask is that when I did my last IVF, when I had my second scan, the nurse could see fluid in my womb and after asking me whether I'd had a bath or been swimming and I had been swimming said it was the water from the pool in there and advised me not to swim for the IVF cycle. 

Now this is probably going to sound completely mad but as I have been trying naturally but am swimming 4 times a week to get my weight down, I now put a tampon up there to try to prevent water getting in. Also the only baby I swam with all the way through with was Joshua (including the early days) and I wondered if nasty water got up there when he was developing and near the end when he had GBS when he was born which totally messed his lungs up and probably another reason why he had even less of a chance then usual with his complex cardiac condition. So if anyone can give me a reason why this using a tampon like this could be bad as well then I will stop doing it. 

Regards weight and DHEA, I have to admit I am trying extremely hard with the diet and excercise, 3 of the swims are a mile long  and the weight is dropping off very slowly I feel compared to normal.

I definately need to lose another stone before I go to Turkey but also feel that my testosterone level is getting high 2.5 of a 2.6 limit after being 1.9 before DHEA so considering stopping it now, I have been on 75mg since Jan but dropped to 50mg the last couple of days after taking some of the suggested advice to cut back a bit but still in two minds whether to stop althogether, I have been taking it for three months, any one like to comment?

LW - when are you off to Jinemed? At the moment I am considering Jinemed as the option out of the two because this will be my only chance to use the jinemed with a fresh sample from DH as he says I will have to go back on my own next time(he is terrified of flying), the other hospital already has a frozen sample and DH would leave me some at Jinemed too if this time didn't work out, though the Jinemed have said that frozen samples can affect the fertilisation rate so think I would prefer the other hospital if we were dealing in frozen goods   because they do have the ability to do the IMSI rather then the standard ICSI.

Anne and Pix, not long now before you start the wave of Turkish delights, I would have been going now too had I not put on 2 stone over the work issues Ive been having   though I have now taken off one of those thankfully. I will be following your progress and hoping and   for you both.

Little Jen, glad DP took the news well and I was amused by his being proud of his swimmers, men eh?   

Zuri, good luck for Tuesday    be   for you!

Laura, did someone say you want another babba?!! you may in that case end up with six!! 

Steph, I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going, it seems to be going so fast from over here, Odette yours too, congrats on your baby boy, not long now until he makes his big appearance, good luck for a speedy safe delivery.   

Elinor I too like you think I will remember/ or try to remember everyone or what going on but find that I have forgotten by the time I have done a few personals, yours are usally very long and detailed so think you do really well.


Hi to everyone else, Miranda, Nicki, Nix, and anyone else I have missed, not intentional I assure you

Take care all love karen xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

*Purps* - have just ordered one of those Mooncup things. god knows what my Mum will think when it arrives at her house? Had to have it posted there as I don't live in the uk. She will probably think it is a cooking implement!!!!
Was pondering over which size to order for ages! Like to think I have a nice snug one but you never know. Asked DH when he walked in from work and gave him a bit of a shock - think he thought his luck was in and cystitis had gone. Then once he knew why I was asking, cheeky git said he had a spare bucket in the garage!!!!! 

Hi Kaz - DH asked same question and I can't answer as ZW didn't say why! Useful as a chocolate fireguard!

Nice evening to everyone.

Hopefully back later.

ww x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Great Anne, send them another invoice and add a daily interest charge for overdue payment for every day they are late including 5 days for cheque clearance....  

Hi Kazzie, I'm scheduled to go there when my 3rd bleed following my failed ICSI starts. I'm following in Anne's footsteps and starting here then going over for 10 days so I expect to be going around 14th May or so. DP has stage fright and sometimes has problems producing on demand so we'll get some in the freezer over there when we get there to take the pressure off. We used frozen at our last ICSI and it thawed out fine. Ali is thinking about Jinemed if she can get her frozen sample over the Jinemed so she might be able to advise you on that, Ali

LW xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

glad the tampons issue with ZW has come up; I tend to use towels myself so it doesn't bother me but god only knows why she is so down on tampons!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy –   Hello sweetie. Welcome home FF staff in training xx How was your hols? Bet you are super brown and will put me to shame when we see each other.

Anne   Oh hun. It’s so shi*e when people say stupid things. If I had aquid for every time somebody had said to me it’ll happen. Don’t let the bast***s grind you down xx Let your bro loose on them girlie, sounds like they deserve it  

Emak    I am sorry hun xx

Purple    I am soooooo excited for you. This is it my darling. I have got everything crossed for you (which is making it damned hard to type you a message) xxxxxx

Nick Nack – I have always stopped taking the DHEA during my 2WW. 

Jo   Oh I was hoping that it was going to be a little miracle for you xxx

Zuri – I think it was probs loss of blood coupled with low blood pressure. Went back to work today as I had to do a presentation this afternoon. When I went in my colleagues lovingly informed me that I looked like I’d been dug up…nice!!!

Wing Wing – I nearly Pi**ed myself laughing at your post about Zita   How you feeling today fellow poorly pup? I am a bit brighter today thanks, still having AF but much lighter today so maybe it’s stopping

Lainey – Congratulations on your amazing news. What a hell of a journey you’ve been on so far. Take care of you and those little ones hun xx

Bec – Hi and welcome to the thread. I have only ever been on the SP with 450 Menopur and Buserelin, so same as you matey xx I am also having treatment at Care Manchester. Which consultant are you under? I am under Dr Lowe. I think Dr Patel is the most experimental in terms of drug combinations. 

Ali, Kazzie, Malini, Elinor, LJ and Almond   Thanks girls xx

Hayleigh – Congratulations  

Lucy  

Mag108  

Odette   OMG time has flown, can’t believe you’re nearly ready to be a mum. I am so excited for you. Lovely to hear from you and I can’t wait to here when our new little boy is going to put in his first appearance. Take care sweetie xx

Lightweight – Will you be wearing a pink carnation on Saturday so that we can recognise you?   Borrowing my friends sat nav so that I don’t get horribly lost!! I will aim to get there for about 11ish. Looking forward to it xx 

Sam – Hope your nasty stomach thingy has buggered off now and you’re feeling better xx Bet you are glad to be getting going on this tx. I wish you all the luck in the world   I hope this is your turn xxx

Fishface, Pix, Hazlenut, Mirra, Laura (AKA Superwoman) and everybody that i've missed ( I always miss someone)


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ladies - not sure I will get on later and we are off quite early in the morning so just wanted to say bye for now and send       to Anne (for start of stims), Purps (for ET and start of 2ww) and Zuri (for test)

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> glad the tampons issue with ZW has come up; I tend to use towels myself so it doesn't bother me but god only knows why she is so down on tampons!!!


I've come across this because I have endo - in TCM they believe tampons stop the free flow of blood and some believe it can cause / contribute to endo for that reason (they def make my pain worse), so I switched to towels and save tampons for special occasions  But there is another school of thought which is that tampons reduce the likelihood of endo because they encourage the blood to flow out. (Sorry TMI!). Who knows?!

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Almond have a fab fab time xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

sarah    missed you chicky, can't believe you've not been well and didn't tell me   glad to hear you're ok today x

Ane- wish I could meet sat but having a birthday party for DH at local indian with friends..

So tired, think I need an early night...


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just in from work and off to a friends for dinner so need to be quick.  have only skim read but...

Purple - really good uck for your BT tomorrow!!     Will be thinking of you  

LW/Kazzie - Romina said that she wants me to get details of how the sample was frozen and the analysis details for them.  THeir embryologists will tehn take a look.  The said that the Lister should give me a dry container to carry it all in adn that is as far as i have got.  It did nto seem to be an issue for them.  Not spoken to the Lister yet though.  Is it true that using frozen can affect fertilisation rates?

Pixie - I really dont mind what we do.  Shall we see who can make 2nd may and then decide?  If not many can tehn it may be an idea to postpone or we could have 2, like you say!!

love to everyone.  Must dash.  Would rather stay here all night though


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Sarah hunny glad you're feeling a bit better!

Wing, size wise I went for small I think, as not given birth so though i was still - how can I say it - snug?!?! Anyway it works fine! It's never overflowed (TMI) even though you have to squeeze it to get it out! Check out the you tube demo before you start though it really makes it clear!

Elinor! your posts are always fab hunny! I'm [email protected] at personals but doesn't mean your all not in my thoughts!!

Fish so sorry hunny!!! as for neice! NO HUNNY NO!! that's so not what you need right now!

Almond hunny have a fab break, I have a friend in winnipeg who are knee deep in snow as we speak so wrap upi hunny

Beach sweet dreams hunny for your early night

LJ no towels for another 8 months for you hunny!!!

LW  

Hugs to everyone else

Ooh Ali thanks hun, So are you going to be another turkish delight then?!?!? How exciting! The jinemed seem so accomodating!! and they seem to have success with us ladies from the PR thread! fingers crossed hunny

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Purple, I'll probably not end up with one as I want to catch up on here and ** and email...sometimes wish we didn't have so much technology....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

Having a quick session................ on the laptop   as we have the footie on so wanted to say.

Purps hunny- I am wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.     

Almond- Ah thanks hun. Have a WONDERFUL holiday, you deserve it   

WW- You crack me up    

Beachy- It's ok hun, we wil do it again. Have a lovely DH birthday celebration   

Sarah- How did your day go at work? Hope you're still feeling better  

Ali- Jinemed chick? Are you off too hun?   

Been and bought all my toileteries for Turkey , very exciting.
Also went and bought a new kettle and toaster too.... I was tempted by one of those Dualit toasters but welllllll expensive so settled on a nice DeLonghi set instead  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Just a quick note to Swinny to say that i'm under Mr Lowe too, now living in Warrington but lived in Brandlesholme, Bury most of my life, where in Bury are you?!

Bec x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Sorry not posted 2day, been far too busy at work (cant use t'internet there any more anyway )and knee is really painful.  Going to take some more painkillers now and go to bed for a lie down i think.  Sorry no personals have tried to read back but my head is mush, too many painkillers me thinks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hunny- Sorry you're in so much pain with your knee  
Look after yourself


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate hun gentle   for you and your knee

Hey Anne, not long now, did i read you got your drugs today too hun?

Exciting stuff!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I did order some yes, not that I need them yet but wanted to be organised  
Only ordered £150 worth to see me through 2 days - just in case AF arrived early and I couldnt order and went in to panic mode!!!

How you feeling?
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not bad hunny bit jittery!

In fact f*ckin nervous  

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps enjoy that GE/Sedation tomorrow  wishing you so much luck and looking forward to having a 2WW buddy as of tomorrow  xx

Kate sorry your knee is giving you so much trouble x

So Beachy where did you go to on your jollies?

And Anne you didn;t answer my earlier question (naughty naughty  ) about where you are staying when you go to Turkey? in one of the hotels they recommend or one of the apartments Pix recommended? x

Ali enjoy your dinner at your friends x

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- You're gonna be just fine hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Ah sorry hun.... nope, I'm staying here... got a deal for £84.00 a night incl breakfast, sauna, turkish bath and gym 
http://www.peratulip.com/
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooo Anne that looks gorgeous, very swish and trendy! so nice to think you're getting treatment and a holiday!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, its got great trip advisor  reviews. Small rooms but might see if a bigger room is available when I get there  

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks anne & Zuri!

Anne that hotel looks fab!!

Anyway going tolog off now and will be back on when return tomorrow!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Gonna turn in now girls, speak tomorrow

N'night


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Would I be able to join you and ask for some advise please?

We had our first IVF in january and had a poor response, 10+follies but only 3 eggs and one embryo, sadly ended in BFN. At follow up the clinic have suggested that I may have an egg quality problem but won't know for sure and want us to try another cycle on increased stimms. 

Have read on here about taking co-enzyme q10 for improving egg quality, have any of you tried this? also condifering Zita wests vitafem.

Purple- hello again, good luck for ET tomorrow.

Thanks in advance
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri- we went to Taba Heights, had a lovely time...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oooh lovely beachy - was there lots of snorkeling there? been looking at egypt and taba heights seems nicer and quieter than sharm and fancy it more but want to do snorkeling

x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening,

So much to catch up on - unbelievable - that'll fix me for going for a walk in the Spring sunshine!

Almond- Happy hols!

Karen - I took DHEA for 6 weeks and my progesterone rocketed, so I came off it.  My clinic won't treat anyone with a high CD1/2/3 progesterone so felt I had no choice.  They are convinced it impacts success.

Emak - You know your body and so I send you   but there are real stories about quite heavy bleeding and a BFP still being in the mix.  I doubt that this is helpful but I guess I am just hoping that's the case for you.  

Zuri - I don't really think carrying home your shopping will have made a difference - sometimes getting on with real life is all we can do to not go crazy.  And about your BMI.  I have a lovely friend in her mid-30s and she has just had her second.  She is not slim, but is in good shape and I think her size is natural and  right for her.  There is too much emphasis on this and you don't need anything else to beat yourselp up about.  It sounds like you are making every effort to be healthy and well, that counts for a lot I reckon.  If ZW was to believed pregnancy would only happen to one perfect type of woman.

Purple - Good luck tomorrow!  I was told about the moon cup before my wedding and I thought I would hold off getting one until after my babies because I would need a new size  .  Silly me.  I wonder how many things I have done or not done because of these 'oh so wanted' but 'not yet here' babies.  Grrr.  Hope tomorrow is easier than you expect.

Fish and Jo - So sad that your (and ours) hopes have been dashed by AF - it is hard isn't it?  

Elinor - hello to you too lovely woman, don't worry about persos for me (as you always do).  I, similar to Pix, feel safe and happier in the good company of you women even if messages aren't directed specifically at me.

Anne - Am so excited for you starting again and getting to go somewhere nice at the same time.  My heart goes out to your man as he searches for work.  I was made redundant a few years ago, and the search was really tough for my self-confidence and made me feel horrible.

And on that note.  I am off to bed early tonight because I feel like it!  Wishing you all good sleeps.  Who mentioned being under Mr. Lowe? - my filthy mind went to the one and only Mr. R. Lowe and that made me smile.  I am an 80s bratpack kid at heart.

Malini xx    

PS Hello to the newbies.  Don't have answers for you but I welcome you to this lovely place.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri, yes there is lots of snorkelling, depends on time of year when you go though as the water can be cold. it is a lot quieter than Sharm which really suited us both...


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hola my little chickitas - this is the first chance I've had to get on tonight. Big hugs to all of you       .  So sorry I haven't been able to catch up very often lately.

Purps - all the best for tomorrow. xxxx

Zuri - congrats on being PUPO!

And hugs to all of you
Love Sam


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

I need a suitcase just for my vitamins


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll bet you do!!!  I put them in ziplock bags to make them easier to smoosh into other things but maybe the plastic isn't ideal.  Grrr.  All these conflicting thoughts give me a headache.

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I've just got an email from a friend who assures me that the reason most of my friends have stopped communicating with me is that they don't want to upset me.  It makes me crazy when people say this - and she said it nicely and is a very good friend.  Why do I not deserve better treatment?  Is it so hard to communicate with me.  Even just little notes or emails about silly anecdotes or stories.  One friend facebooked me to tell me she had met a 4-year-old with my name when she pushed in front of her daughter at the slide.  Am I being oversensitive or is this type of information unnecessary?  I probably don't understand how immersed people can become in motherhood and maybe I would have been exactly the same.  I am so tired of being lonely and then being told that the reason I am is because no one wants to upset me.

Sorry.  I needed that.

Malini xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh M, I'm so sorry you had to be on the end of that tonight. People really don't have a clue, do they? Some friends I think you keep after IF - and others sadly not. Maybe it is worth sitting down with the good ones and having a really honest discussion about what you need from them. You are such a wonderful woman, I can't think that any of them would want to lose you as a friend. Hope tomorrow is better   xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini that's just rubbish!! i am having the same with some family and friends and also getting insensitive crap from them (see earlier post re my friend today) I don't understand why we are so bleedin uncomfortable to talk to - I don't understand why they feel they can talk about nothing else but their kids and because they know it might upset us it means they don't talk at all because they have nothing else to talk about?? my friend today asked me if she was making me laugh telling me stories about her babys pooing habits! i said no not really and that baby talk really would not make me laugh at the moment, she said oh i'm sorry mate its just that i don't know about anything else these days!!   WTF so prior to Dec 23rd when her daughter was born we chatted about anything and everything now she can not talk about anything but her baby??

Hmmmm 

I feel your pain, i have just figured out that people just do not understand whatsoever and think they are doing us a favour by giving us a wide berth when in actual fact a bit of time chatter and understanding would be nicer and actually ask us how we are and whats going on not skirting around the issue and treating ius like we are lepers! I am sure if I had cancer they wouldn;t feel as uncomfortable around me as they do with this (sorry if thats very insensitive but honestly i feel like IF is seen by some as an awkward disease they can't deal with)

Oooo where did that rant come from  think I blame hubby he's just managed with two words to make me errupt and i have stormed off to my comp! oo my hormones are playing havoc  

Malini here's a hug   i know its only cyber but hope it helps  xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

So much for my early night.  I got out of bed to come see what sensible, kind advice my cyber friends would offer me.  Thank g-d for you all.  It makes such a difference.  Zuri, I read about your friend's comments and I didn't mention it because I was incredulous and then I get this email from a great friend.  The problem Almond is that most of my oldest, dearest friends live across the pond and I can't sit down with them.  Otherwise, I think your advice is spot on.  I actually called myself a leper in my email to her Zuri - so as usual you're right on my wavelength.  Cyber hugs are appreciated.

What did that xbox playing dh of yours dare to say Zuri?  

Are you all packed Almond?  Wish I could go with you and see my mum.  Would I fit in around the vits?

Tomorrow will be better because I will realise that my friend is trying to make me feel better about the people around me by helping me see that they aren't actually all rotten, it is just that they don't get it.  

M xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey everyone
Havent been able to spend much time on my own online life as have been busy updating my DH website for him (in his absence). He has a show opening this weekend and we need to get as much promo going as poss....so have spent my eves doing that. Was out tonight at a play with a pal which was great....not around much the next few days either and off away North East for weekend. Feeling the relief of no pants checking or dread of AF this month as didnt try ...so there is a future!

Have ben reading thread cause I cant keep away from you all....!
The candida has settled though there is the odd symptom lurking in the wings. Trying not to overdo it.

Zuri - Thinking of you on that 2ww ...it has to be the bravest thing. If blokes had to go through it they would have a stroke! Hope you find something to distract yourself with a little....xxx just know we are all rooting for you girl!

LJ - Thanks for being such a coherent honest poster. You have a really good clarity and its a pleasure having you on here.

Sarah - how are you doing?

Purple - good luck for tomorrow sweetie!!!! And I first came across mooncup in Oz 10 yrs ago when I was staying with a good Oz pal of mine. She and her lady flatmates used to leave their used tampons in a jug of water they used to water their indoor house plants...full of nutrients...it made me smile!


Wing Wing - that cystitus has gotta go! Hope it clears soon...ZW, very funny. Also their reception is so tiny everyone can hear your business


Odette -  Hello, lovely to hear from you -  a success story! 

Anne - What an F;ing liberty! The sensitivity of barbed wire, and very very rude! Hope you gave them a good scowl. Was thinking today of a quip if anyone asks me...I'm going to say "i hate children' and watch their smugness disappear. I think its presumptious to assume that someones life isnt complete without kids.. which is the assumption...well they can assumpt off!

Emma- it may not be over yet sweetie. But sorry to hear there is bleeding


Kate - sorry to hear about your knee....


Malini - Really the only people who get it are people who have been through it in my experience. Even my two closest friends try to get it a little but ulimatley its a big strain on me even bringing it up with them so I dont really. But then I have two lovely friends here who have been through IF and we have got closer because of that shared exp so its swings and roundabouts. I also have a dear old friend who gave birth in Jan. I havnt been much in touch with her but she has made very little effort with me and given that her tale is the happy tale I'd expect more but she stays away....

xxx everyone who I have havent personaled! 

MAG


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

for you *Purps* - just in case you have a quick peek this morning. Good luck hon - thinking of you


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girls - another glorious day here so hope it is the same wherever you are . Woke up early as doggies eager to get out into the garden to chase the birds - still haven't got the hang of the flying thing - silly mutts!!! 

Tis Molly - the Labrador's second Birthday today so am going to spoil her - nothing new there then! Already have 2 ripped up cuddly toys strewn all over the lounge. Never mind - she is having fun! Will just get them a cup of tea........!!

Am feeling a bit guilty as do feel better today but have already told work I won't be in so figure I may as well make sure I am 100% or else it will just come back. Still have a bit of kidney pain and a bit of stinging when I wee so not all gone. I wish I had been one to skive off school as then I bet I wouldn't get the guilts now!

*Sarah* - glad you are feeling a bit better. Always nice when colleagues are so complimentary isn't it?

*Almond*, if you see this before you go - have a great time. Find an internet cafe so you can report back on the alcohol position as there are rumours that the rules in Canada have changed which would make it a hot destination for me next year!!!!

*Ali* - hope you had a nice time at your friends last night and that the conversation was a scintillating as it is on this thread - hard to beat hey?!!

How exiting *Anne* - new toiletries for a VERY special trip. Glad I make you laugh occasionally! Your Turkish accommodation sounds palatial - enjoy!

*Kate*, I really hope you can get some help for that knee. Presumably you have seen a specialist Do you have a prognosis?

AT LAST! *Beachy* reveals her holiday destination! Was beginning to think you were an international spy and couldn't tell us or else you would have to track us all down and kill us! Sounds like a nice location. Was thinking of Egypt over Easter - would sea be warm for snorkelling as, like *Zuri* - would like to do that. Did you? Lots to see?

Hi *Sam *- how you doin'?

*Malini* - HONEY! Is "friends" the right word to use? Aren't friends supposed t be supportive and kind whatever happens to you? Thank F for F FRIENDS I say. Are all of those concerned important to you? If not, maybe better to cut them lose if they are not up to providing what you need. The better ones will understand I am sure if you have a chat with them. Read an article recently on clearing address book of unnecessary contact details and decided that I didn't need to make such efforts to stay in touch with people who themselves couldn't be @rsed. Quite liberating just to keep the goodies.

Hi *Mag* - glad the candida is a bit more under control. Hope you are feeling better too. You are right to take it easy as you don't want it getting worse again. Love the idea of simply saying, "I hate children" to anyone that asks. Add a little vomiting noise and they will go away - FAST! 

Gonna look at holiday destinations now for Easter as really would like one before follow up consultation on 11 April with  f*cker doctor. Can't wait to hear his advice. Bet it will be as sensitive as ever. Probably be, "Have you ever thought of giving up?" No, I haven't actually!   

Talk later sweethearts. Love to all. WW XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

WW- once in the water it is warm enough...if you use a wetsuit it's even better, would really recommend Taba Heights, it's a quiet place so nothing to do on an evening really apart from go to dinner and have a drink...


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just a quick one to say

*GOOD LUCK * Purple.   I hope everything goes well today.

V busy at work today - catch you girls later.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Just wanted to say...

Fishy, so sorry hun.  

Zuri - My BMI is over 30 now (I think!) I say that as I don't weigh myself anymore. My weight has gone up and down - I was at my slimmest during my failed IVF cycle where I produced 1 crappy egg that didn't fertilise.... But I'm healthy - my resting heart rate is very good (45), my blood pressure is fine, and I'm very fit (I run / do spin classes 6 days a week and have run half marathons.) But I know I would be turned down for IVF on the NHS on the basis of my BMI alone. It makes me sooooomad! But I deliberately don't weigh myself anymore - I just enjoy keeping fit and I try to eat healthily.....don't always succeed though!

Oh, I do think I gained weight while on DHEA though... But I got a very low mood on it too, so that won't have helped...

Elinor - thank you so much for looking into the foods which are rich in B6! I love brown rice, broccoli, bananas and meat, so that's great. And I LOVE banana cake!!!!!

Purps - good luck for today.  

Hi to everyone else,
jo zzzxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

v. Busy today but wanted say ....

Lots of luck Purps    

and give everyone a   & a  

Everyone ok?
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Wright - hello and welcome.  I don't know what dose of stims you were on but given your age it may have been quite low, which means there is a lot they can do. Also, given you had 10 follies, I wonder if they triggered you too early.  Again, this would be something they can correct. I think it is very early to say you have an "egg quality problem" and I think on this thread we would agree that phrase is bandied about too much anyway so I would try not to dwell on it.  Do you know what your FSH/AMH results were?  In terms of Q10 etc. and ZW vits then I would agree these are worth a go and try to live as healthy a lifestyle as you can without going to extreme measures!  I can understand your disappointment with your last cycle but there is lot they can do to correct this going forward so try not to worry.  We have ladies here who had their first cycles cancelled for lack of response but got their BFPs in the end.

Malini - I am very sorry to hear about your friends and I agree you deserve better.  I think they simply don't understand and it may be hard.  In this situation I often think that only those who have "been there" truly understand (which means I don't but through Kate I have a better idea!).  I think part of the reason the ladies on this thread are so close is because they understand something which is beyond most other people. 

Anne - sorry Jason isn't having much luck with jobs.  To use our mantra - he only needs one!!!   When do you see your solicitor again?  I find it interesting that Jason's old company is dithering on paying.  I wonder if they tried to engineer getting rid of him for financial reasons.  I would mention it to your solicitor - it is something they can be asked about at least.    

Kazzie - what happened with Joshua has nothing to do with anything you did or didn't do. Please please don't blame yourself for swimming; many pregnant women do just the same.   

Mag - thanks for the compliments - you make me blush!!  Glad the candida is controlled now - it can be miserable.

Purple - good luck today!  

Odette - good to see you; so close now! 

WW - definitely spoil Molly the lab!  Only 2 - such a ypung pup!!  My papillon, Portia, is 17 !  

LW - hi there!

Elinor - hello!

Almond - thank you for the tampon information!  a bit confusing isn't it?  Have a wonderful holiday - you really do deserve a break!  Love the idea of a suitcase for your vitamins!! 

Beachy - nice to see you!

Ali27 - hello!  Are you off to the Jinemed?  Have I missed this?

Rospop - my sis was under Mr Patel I think.  Know him?

Kate - sorry about the pain.

Pixie -  

Sam - good to hear from you again! 

Zuri - can you snorkel if you are pregnant?   And I agree with everyone on the weight thing - don't beat yourself up!

Jo - morning!  

love to everyone else.

Well yesterday was terrible.  After being fine yesterday, DP suddenly flipped totally, said he felt trapped etc.  I am scared he is going to leave me.   Part of me is really angry and the other parts are just scared and hurt.  Maybe I pressured him too much.  So god knows what will happen.  Right now, I am trying to concentrate on the baby but I am panicking about the prospect of doing it alone.  I thought we had made up but we parted on bad terms this morning; he took the day off work so our last conversation was:

me: I have to go to work now.

him: you don't have to go in today.

me: actually I do because if you leave me, I need a job to bring up our baby.  I can't afford to be self-indulgent and take a day off work simply because I am in a bit of a panic.  

I know that was mean girls, but part of me thinks he should just grow up.  I know he is younger than me but he is 30 for god's sake!  He's not a 20 year old "finding himself".  He said yesterday he was still working out what he wanted to do with his life and wasn't sure he was ready for a baby now.  Has anyone here ever worked out what they want to do with their life?  You just deal with it.  Sorry to vent.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh LJ- What is going on with DP? I wish I could advise you hun. I can tell you though....me and Jason had a TERRIBLE nearly whole year when we got together., and look at us now 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels  

Anne, I'm counting down the days 'til you start    Also looking forward to finally meeting on Saturday. Cat is coming too so we'll be 4, yay! I'll be in either a black Audi A3 or a blue Mazda 5 but think it'll be easier to meet inside. I'll be wearing a pink scarf. Cat says she'll have a pink carnation, you mentioned a red one. Sarah, what's your secret dress code?!

Purple, waiting in excited anticipation to hear your wonderful news later today    

Morning everyone else  

LW xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LJ so sorry your hubby is unable to make his mind up what he wants - to be honest what's done is done and he is going to be a dad regardless so he really does need to get his act together! how long have you been together? surely he must have realised marrying someone older would mean the baby issue may crop up sooner than if he married someone younger? men can be so short sighted at times and it really makes me angry - I am sure tho he is just having a wobble and all will be fine, as soon as he sees a scan pic i bet his heart melts but i suppose at the moment he is just panicking, but like you say 30 is not young, I was 31 and hubby 30 when we decided to start trying after a year of marriage, 30 is old enough to know what you bloody want in life

Sorry I am getting on my soap box again  just been through similar to this with one of my friends and it really makes me angry

Re the snorkeling, well yes If I am pregnant then i wont be but I know i need a slap on wrist for negativity but I really don;t see us getting good news next week, everything is just the same as it was last failed cycle and it just doesn't feel right - but i hope i can be proved wrong 

Wishing purps lots of luck today for ET   

Wing Wing - I'd love a lab but they just seem so boisterous and hard work and scares me to take on on and find we can;t control it, but they are beautiful dogs, i have an easy little fluff ball to look after instead and she's a cavalier king charles poncy little dog  but she's cute  enjoy his birthday xx

Malini - hope you are feeling better today after last night xx

Hi Mags so pleased you are feeling better - and yes you are right this 2WW malarky is the pits! woke up this morning feeling so flat and miserable! just glad I don't have to go out to work, i don't know how people cope on the 2WW and with a job! so i went and slumped on the sofa for a few hours this morning feeling sorry for myself and am now finally back to my computer and back to work! 

Morning Pix and Anne x

Almond have a great time x

Jo thanks for the positive words re BMI - I'm more towards the mid 30's bench mark though and don;t do spinning classes weekly  most i do is walk my dog most days! seem to have gone all to pot lately! but I do eat well and eat healthy, i love cooking and never eat anything processed all home cooked so am hoping that I am healthy in other ways beside my weight! I am dieting but its coming off painfully slow these days, i used to lose weight quit quickly but now i am lucky if i lose half a pound a week which is just so frustrating!

Morning to everyone else, Sam, Swinny, Kate, LW, Tracey, Kazzie, Elinor, Beachy, Fishy, Ali, Emak and anyone else i have missed 

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies. Zuri - DP and I are not married and have been together about 18 months.  I agree that 30 is not young - some of his friends already have children.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Zuri, Pix, Mags    

LW- We are eating on St aren't we hun?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh sorry LJ for some reason thought you were married - I really hope you can both sort things out xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Oh I'm so sorry! My honest opinion, he is young to be a father at 30 *BUT* he knew you were trying for a baby and you didn't get pregnant accidentally or tricked him. The problem with men is that they never grow up. I really think he will come round you just give him some time to really digest the news. I know it's frustrating for you and you just want to enjoy your pregnancy with his support but maybe spend some time apart - only a few days and see if that makes any difference? 

Hello Anne darling - hope you are OK today. 

Zuri - How about you honey? I wasn't very happy to read about you carrying heavy bags yesterday.  Very naughty of you - You need telling off for doing that!

LW:  

Hello everyone else&#8230;

xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anne, Eating? Absolutely! I'll order the chocolate cake in advance!!   

Pixie babe, hope the stick insect shoot/fashion show/press release (sorry, can't remember exactly what the target was ) is going well  

Hope you're having a nice chilled day today after your retail therapy yesterday Zuri.  
LW x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloody hello Zuri, that is naughty .    

LJ- My brother became a dad at 27.... and that was following a blind date with my now SIL and only 3 months of being together- it was difficult but they are still together 11 years on. I do think he will come around as Pix says.   

Hi Pix lovely  

LW-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lightweight said:


> Pixie babe, hope the stick insect shoot/fashion show/press release (sorry, can't remember exactly what the target was ) is going well


  

Yes the press day is going well hon. Lots of stick insects around! Better go and chat to them but I'm scared I will 'catch' stick insectness!  

Anne: Where do you get those smiley's - they are sooo cute 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - that is reassuring about your brother

Pixie - thanks!  I have already suggested some time apart


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- here you go love
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies

LJ- Keep  hun


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

So sorry LJ about your man's indecision.  It is typical, eh, we all scare the heck out of our loved ones b/c we struggle on the kid front and you get on the wagon and achieve and he is all wobbles.  It is that 'not knowing what you want because you can have it' conundrum.  My dh and I got married after 7 years together and he was 36 at this point...I had a late AF 3 mos after wedding and thought, 'yippee, here we go' and he said, 'what so soon? i wanted to be married for a while before that happened.'  He eats those words now and wishes he could make them disappear off his horrible list of regrets.  I hope your dp comes to his senses and realises that he is a grown up and can do some more growing up with a little one to help him along.

Thanks WW (happy birthday to your puppy) and Mag for your thoughts on my meltdown last night.  I am scared that if I strike everyone off my list for not supporting me I will be left with no friends.  I either have to face the fact that I chose badly or accept that everyone is fallible (including me  ) and be more forgiving.  

Zuri - Yes, I am better. Thank you.  Hope you feel less negative this afternoon.  The 2ww is agony and the final stretch is so tough.  I am really, really hoping for you.

Purple - Hope things are going tickety-boo for you and if not, they are looking after you very, very well.

Hi to Pix and Anne!

To everyone else, have a good day if at all possible  

Malini Xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I suppose 30 is young but then is it?? lots of my friends had kids in their late 20's and years ago men were having kids in their very early 20's - it is odd how we see 30 as young now and I am in that camp too i also sort of see it as young when i think back but then when i think about when we decided to start trying hubby had just turned 30 and me just 31 and we didn't feel too young then? it's a strange one

Anyway I am convinced he'll have a change of heart at the first scan xxx

Sorry Pix and Anne I didn;t plan to buy so much!! my excitement when into over drive at a new lidl that has opened here!! supermarkets here are very basic and no where near like the choice you get in the UK so a new chain opening like Lidl causes a big stir and I got some baked beans!!! very excited and some low fat cottage cheese! something that i have never been able to find here  I know I know I am very sad! 

but anyway i only carried the bags from the tram to home which is about 4 mins walk so not too bad 

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello

Anne - you absolutely have a secret smily stash somewhere!

LJ - I'm sorry DP is being immature. I had a very close friend go through what seems to be exactly what you are going through a few years ago, together about 18months, agreed they were ttc, she got pregnant, he flipped out so he was trapped ect ect.  If I can give you some advice, which I hate doing, try to be the mature, sensible understanding one in all this. Don't become an emotional wreck yourself.  You want him to see that is commiting to having a baby with a CALM, TOGETHER, SENSIBLE WOMAN, this will make him feel more secure.  tell him, ok, I understand having a baby is a scarey step forward in anyones life, and you are feeling nervous and upset. Having a baby doesn't STOP you from working out what you want to do with your life, no-one is stopping you from doing whatever you want with you life, but you are going to have me and a child in your life who adores you, supporting you in whatever you want to do.  Try not to get dragged down in his negativity and fear. 

Purps - good luck for today!!

Malini - I'm sorry about your friends, I totally understand, I simply don't talk to mine anymore.  I know that is not something that can last long term - but they HONESTLY don't get it.  They can't help being insensitive, because they have no way to understand the pain we are going through - greiving for the loss of  something we never had.  
Pix & Anne - Anne I know you are off soon (yyaaay!), Pix are you going to Turkey at the same time?  I'm having trouble keeping up, sorry girls.
Hey Pix did you say you knew of somewhere that could do cheap bloods?  The Lister fees are really high.

Wingwing - happy birthday to Molly the lab.

Lightweight - hello!  Have a great meet up on Saturday.

Zuri -    

Jo - Sorry it didn't work out for you this month     

Ali - hi hon, wow I think I read your off to Turkey now too.

So I had my bloods taken again, the morning before I started the pill this month. FSH 41, LH 23, E2 78.... so no change. I guess I should be happy that at least my FSH hasn't gone up again this month, but I was REALLY hoping last month was a blip and my FSH would come down.... but it has not      It's another slap that IF has dealt me.  I had some hope that even though my amh was 0.1, at least my FSH wasn't bad, but now it is terrible.  My consultant at the Lister doesn't want to start tx on my  until my FSH comes down - I know she has a point, if I'm not responding with FSH of 41 throwing more FSH at the problem is not going to help much, so that's why I'm taking the pill.  But 3 doctors have said to me (Gorgy, Zhai and a POF doctor), that taking the pill "doesn't" lower your FSH.......so what happens now?  If my FSH stays high, does this mean I don't do IVF? 

That's why I'm asking if anyone knows anywhere that does cheap bloods.  I think after 15 days or so on the BCP I might go and get my bloods done to see if the pill is bringing my FSH down at all, or if it's a lost cause. 

I'm feeling pretty rubbish this morning - I dread calling for results now.  I'm  now very careful to only call when I don't have to speak to see people for a couple of hours afterwards.  Why oh why did my FSH have to spike so high!!  I guess I should be emailing my consultant and asking what happens if my FSH doesn't come down............... 

Sorry girls, I know I'm bringing everyone down with my whining.  The good news is I also got the results of my pap smear this morning, apparently I don't have cervical cancer, so I guess that's something to be grateful for.

I need to pick myself up today, and get on with it as I still have lots to do today.

Sam xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sam I'm so sorry that your results didn't show a dip in your FSH - you sound so down and I'm so sorry - I really hope your hunch is right and that the OCP will reduce it, good idea trying to find somehwere to do more blood tests and I hope it dips in the future so you can start IVF again sending you lots of


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam-    , sorry hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - thank you for your wise advice; seems to make sense.  With your protocol I don't know what to suggest.  It is so frustrating when docs don't agree. Have you probed the Lister on their experience of the pill lowering FSH and told them that others think differently?  I am really sorry your FSH hasn't come down this month but try and stay positive.

Malini - thanks for your advice too.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Sam, it is so tough.  I am sorry that you didn't get what you'd hoped for.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello

just a quickie as I've not been around much lately!

LJ - so sorry your DP is doing his head in the sand thing.  I think it's a normal reaction unfortunately as men do tend to be emotional [email protected] sometimes. Att he end of the day just don'tlet him lay any blame on you, re being "pressured". He's a big boy now and he knew what the deal was when you started going out so he hasn't been "pressured" or "trapped", he walked into it with his eyes open so now he's just going to have to take a deep breath and get over this initial panic, and I'm sure that's all it is.  Like someone else says you're going to have to take the moral high ground and stay all calm and understanding while he takes the time to pull his head out of his ! It's frustrating I know but apparently that's all we can do! Why is it that all men appear to be stroppy adolescents trapped in an adult body as soon as the going gets tough and yet we always have to behave like the grown-ups?!  Men are from Mars, women are from Venus....?  I don't think so, more like Women are from the real world, men are from Never-Never land!  and  that he gets his head together soon cos you can do without the extra stress!

Malini - so sorry your friends are having so much difficulty getting their heads round the whole infertility thing.  I spose we can't really blame them but jeez, surely a bit of empathy isn't that hard?  Is it really so difficult for them to try and think how they'd want to be treated in the same situation?!   for you hon, I hope they manage to get their heads around it eventually!

Mag - glad the f-ing thrush is calming down!  No more personal questions about your vajayjay then!

Sam -  so sorry the numbers weren't what you were hoping to see. I sympathise with the unwillingness to call for results. I should have picked my day1 results up yesterday and still haven't done so and I practically start hyperventilating as soon as I know I need to go to the doctors now!  But honey you've seen all those miracle stories of girls with high FSH getting their babies. In fact there are so many of them now, I'm starting to wonder whether it's all that miraculous at all! It really is a matter of the right month on the right protocol, you will get there honey .  Re the pill lowering FSH - is it at all possible that what it actually does is raise estrogen levels which then has that masking effect on FSH levels that has been discussed on this board recently?  Or am I talking crap  Just wondering...?

Zuri - I'm sure you haven't done any harm but still, I hope you're not planning any more shopping expeditions, or weightlifting contests or anything like that, you nutter!

Anne - sounds like the travel plans are coming on apace! When do you leave again?

Sorry no more persos ladies, I've got to go to the job centre (FFS!) This is the most surreal experience in my life! We came to France looking for a better life and free IVF tx, look what I got - an overpriced flat, career totally banjaxed, still no baby and a husband who looks likely to lose his own job in the very near future!  WTF happened there then?!!

Am hoping one of those situations can be rectified shortly, am going to London next week for mid-cycle scan and repeat immunes, then it's back here for Easter as mum and dad are already booked to come. Then I go back to London with them on Easter Monday and when I get my surge and the prog levels are right we should be on for FET at some point around mid-April.  I can feel the anxiety levels rising as I type. It seems like I've been waiting forever for this and now the time's nearly here, I don't feel at all ready, it's ridiculous!

Anyway, am taking a deep breath and trying to stay calm...

Love to all!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam – sorry about your FSH result hon. It is very frustrating isn’t it? I’m not in a much better state than you are so I feel your pain. Have you stopped using DHEA now? Do you know what your blood results were while you were on DHEA? 

Re clinics, I don’t know how much the Lister charges but both the Wellbeck Hospital (020 7935 6650) and The Doctors Laboratory (020 7460 4800) do FSH/LH/E2 for £30 each.

Hi Nix!

xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

LJ 30 isn't young he's just a bit shocked and spooked, remember you'd been on here and so had prepared him for a long marathon of TTC, 3 months is just alot quicker than he expected! He just needs time hunny and yes you are right by the time your scan comes around he will be safely beside you sharing this journey again, just try as much as possible to stay calm and positive and he can work out his own sh1t and then come back and apologise   

Sam hunny so sorry about the blumming blood test results! When do things always feel like a kick in the guts!!! Sending a massive hug and don't give up hunny, stay strong you will find your path!!   

Hey Wright! the ladies here are lovely! are you paying for your treatment at Oxford? The only reason I ask is that from experience on here Oxford seem to be spot on when dealing with people who are textbook IVF and I know the staff there are lovely, however once you have any difficulties, or do not have success on there one size fit's all protocol then seem to trot out the same egg quality speech and even discuss donor eggs, Might it be worth seeking a 2nd opinion? I did at the lister and after OFU giving me a 5% success rate and saying I'd never get more than 1 or 2 eggs, I went to the Lister and first cycle with them, 6 follicles, 6 eggs 5 fertilised and they actually took them to blasts. Unfortunately only 2 made it to blast but they were put back this morning!! Grade 2 where 1 is top and 4 is bottom, so not bad, and very different to what we were led to expect from oxford!
Might be worth a consult?

So ladies just a quick update, as you see I have our two blasts snuggled in, no GA needed, they are clever the lister docs, and all home safe now, they even gave us a picture of the two of them, unfortunately the other 3 stopped growing at day 3 so no frosties, but hopefully     we'll get our twins and not need any frosties   

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and best wishes, it really really means alot

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix hun- Sorry about all work sh!t you're both having to deal with, it's just not fair  
I will be off to Turkey on the 14th Apr if AF arrives on the 6th (Monday!!)  excited but scared too  
I really hope everything goes brilliantly for you this cycle Nix, it's about time you had something nice happen


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Yay!! I am made up for you hunny


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps – Congratulations on being a PUPO hun


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi
thanks little jenny and almond for your comments.  I have started using dhea what are the side effects that i should look out for.  when i did my fsh test in dec/jan it was 22.5 but when i did the test in feb it had gone up to 26.  Apart from dhea i am using some other vitamins for my egg quality


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps thats fab 2 blasts and grade 2! who'd have thought it eh like you say when you were giving the prognosis from your previous clinic! well done you and welcome to the 2WW club  xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks girls -- this is such a pants journey.  (I'm trying not to swear so much).  I really don't know what to do...... push them into letting me cycle with terrible FSH, which I may regret later.  Jump on a plane and go to the US (Sounds good in theory, but not actually possible, as it will take us a couple of months to organise cycling in the US).  

Realise that I have POF, with my amh and fsh I'm unlikely to respond at all, and try to move on with my life.  Is this even possible?

Oh I wish the path was clear.  I do have to pick myself up today as I've too much to do I can't afford to mope - and I do tend to do that after a bad result. Fall apart for a few days, and not be able to work.  

Again, sorry if I'm dragging you all down girls.

Pix - thanks for that, so is it £90 for all 3 FSH, LH & E2?  For the doctors lab I think you need a referral, I think Dr Zhai can do that for us.  I stopped taking DHEA last month after I got my FSH result of 42 and testosterone of 3.6, as it was the highest results I'd ever had.  so I've been off DHEA since 16 Feb 09, and it doesn't seem to have made any difference either way to my results - meaning this month they are almost identical to last month, so being on or off DHEA doesn't seem to do anything for me.  I still have my DHEA, and of course am considering taking it again - i just don't know what to do.

Nix - wow, are you looking for a job in Paris? Thanks for reminding me about the volume of miracles with high FSH, I really needed to hear that today. It's strange, but I know that myself and it's usually me wheeling that out, but sometimes you just need to hear it from someone else.  My problem is, I don't think even the Lister will want to treat me with my FSH!!  So it has to be the US for me....incredibly hard to organise, and it will be June or July at the earliest. I just don't think I can wait that long.  

Purps - Oh hon, Im sooooooo praying for you to have twins too!! Please please let purps have twins!     

LOL Sam




Sam xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies!

ME PUPO who'd have thunk it   

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam –Yes it is £90 for all 3 FSH, LH & E2 but I don’t think LH is that necessary? so I’d just do FSH & E2 if I was you.
How about your GP? Can you not do bloods with them? I usually go to my GP unless I need to know the results straight away! 

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sam sweetie, posted as you did, that must look damn insensitive, wasn't meant sweetie

Big Big Hugs hunny

Sx


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

My cycle seem to have become irregular.  is there any one out that that is experieincing similiar cycles but still allowed ttx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooohhh Purps - I'm sooooo excited about your twins!!!!!!!!! Congratulations.


Sam - i am so so sorry you are feeling so down - blood results really are pants aren't they?? Like Nix said - remember the miracle high FSH stories - maybe go over and have a read of them if you feel up to it? Big Hug -  

Nix - Hi! Yes, you do really deserve a change in your luck. I am praying hard  that this FET is successful.

LJ - I can only echo exactly what the girls have said. I think Sam in particular gave some excellent advice. I do hope you are ok. I suspect there may be a few ups and downs before he comes round, which I'm sure he will. Hang on tight, and try to enjoy being pregnant.

love to you all,
joxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thank girls

Purple - not at all insensitive!! I fall apart when normals announce a pregnancy, but I jump for joy when poor responders announce one - so can't wait to hear yours!

Pix - my GP can be tricky with tests.  They don't really like doing them, and when they do it is such a process I have to go through to get the bloods - last time I SWORE I would simply cough up and pay for it!

HeIsFaithful - the Lister will likely treat you.  Or the Jim in turkey?  

Sam xx


----------



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks sam


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Am well F'ed off - just did a lovely long post and posted it but it didn't work! 

Gist of it was... FABULOUS news *Purps*!    Huge congratulations honey. No more mooncup hey?!!!!! Ebay it!??   

Can' really remember what else I said. I know that I went on a bit about *LJ's* DP but think all of what I was saying has been said by others now. Hope it works out LJ. Guess the secret is in talking it through calmly and rationally but those 3 things are not male strengths - talking being the worst graded! We are all here for you whatever happens hon. 

*Beachy*, could you let me know which airport you flew into and how you got to resort from airport?

*Anne*, is your day better today - hope so!

Big hugs for *Sam*. Can't give you advice sweets as don't even know what my readings are yet - never mind what they mean! No doubt I will be posting millions of questions when I find out! Lots of experienced ladies on here will be able to help I am sure. Don't give up though!   

Glad to hear from you *Nix*. Good luck with job hunting. If I remember, you once did translation work - HIGHLY impressive to me with the linguistic skills of a rattlesnake! Glad things are moving for you at last hon. Is DH's job really under threat? Is he French - can't remember. Just wondering about his reluctance to go back to UK.

Have missed most of you but no time just now as have to go to tax advisor - hence yesterday's mad scramble to do form!!!

Catch you later.

Love to all WW XXXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WW- Day is fine but have somehow come down with an evil cold, really random


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LJ -   sorry you're dh is being so immature  

Purps - great news, 2 blasts! Wow. My clinic will only transfer one blast.

Emma - so sorry   The same this happened to me with me last tx

Zuri have you had fet? If so  

Anne - good luck with stimming


Sorry for no more personals, I'm still catching up. I've been away with work, suffering from a tummy bug since Friday and crashed my car! I went into a side of taxi. Damage isn't too bad and my insurance company have been brilliant. Just a pain having to stump up the excess. Saw the gp about my bug. She said there's a strain going around which lasts 1-2 weeks! Its one way of kick starting my weight loss I suppose! 
I finished my hrt on Sunday and still no af. Called the clinic and they said to give it a week. I just want it to arrive so they can schedule my next tx! Feeling hormonal so maybe af is on her way. 
My puppy is a real bundle of energy and wearing me out. Thank god I don't work Fridays. Looking foward to finishing work shortly.

love to everyone 

Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yo Purps - is that you with the blasts on board though?!  Go on girl!!           Can we all listen in while you call the Oxford and and tell them to KISS YOUR      

Hey Anne - hope you can shake off this nasty cold babes, loads of honey and lemon and fluids...! 

Hey WW - oui mon mari est francais. Malheureusement!  Yeah his job's under threat although they're such a bunch of jokers you never know, he hears a different story every bloody day! He heard a rumour yesterday that his manager's about to be fired, that's the 2nd one in as many months AND he's the guy who's currently doing the firing, so we really don't know what the hell they're doing and the uncertainty is really frustrating!  

The funny thing is his reason for wanting to stay here is related to the work thing, he was pretty much his own boss (although that seems to be changing with all the managerial shifts) and he loves the whole RTT thing, which is basically related to the 35h week.  If you work in a non public sector job, it's assumed that you work more than 35h/week and so you basically get extra holiday to make up for it eg in my last job I had 25 days holiday, + the bank holidays ++ an extra 18, yes EIGHTEEN days of RTT.  All this on full pay.  I'm still trying to figure out exactly why the French are so blasted miserable given all that!

Well I picked up my day one bloods,and I seem to be fortunate in that the levels appear to be within normal ranges, although FSH has crept up slightly but is still only 10.  So unless the clinic goes doollally about that FSH, and I really don't see why they should on a frozen cycle, I should hopefully be good to go...!  Will fax the results to the ARGC tomorrow and we'll see what they say...

xxx

Ohh hello Anna  poor you, you've been in the wars haven't you?!   I assume that you weren't injured in that car accident, you're ok right?  Thank God the insurers are being good about everything.  I hope the docs got it wrong about this tummy bug and that it goes after a day or so, you could do without that on top of everything else!  Also hope that AF turns up quick smart so you can push on with tx! 
xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - great news re your bloods.

I figure my luck is due to turn soon! 

Watched an espisode of ER last night and a doc was trying to get pg. She was told they wouldn't do IVF because her FSH was 13.5 I was shouting at the tv!

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix so sorry things are really sh!tty still with your hubbys job, you always seem to remain so up beat and happy even though crap is going on around you how do you manage it?

Just wanted to share a success story with you girls re a lady on another thread i am active on, she had a poor response from her first IVF in Feb and I think she got 2 or 3 eggs but only one embryo made it through and she had that put back of course - anyway last week she got a BFP!! now I have no idea what her levels are i don;t think she has even had FSH or AMH done as she is in Holland but thats 2 people I now know who had a poor response of only 2 or 3 eggs and 1 embryo and both fell pregnant on first cycle one in Feb and one in March - the other friend had been told she had POF also so miracles do happen

Just wanted to share that nugget of success with you all - hope thats OK

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

*Malini* - Oh honey. One of my best friends had twins through IVF and she badly upset me the other day. Her mum had organised a piece to be done in the local newspaper because the twins were going to be 1 last week. Well the story was told about how they were 3 months prem and basically ended in saying that there was going to be a big 1st birthday party at Kate's mum's. (I only found out about the party because I'd read the newspaper article). I then spoke to her and said that I had pressies for the babies and told her that I'd read the article, I asked her was the party for family only and I could feel her embarrassment through the phone line. She hadn't invited me for fear of upsetting me  (that wasn't said but I just knew), she stuttered her way through the rest of our conversation and tried to gloss over it saying that it was just a kids party really and she'd only invited our friends with kids&#8230;ouch that really hurt!!!

*Becs* - I am in Summerseat, so just up the road from where you used to live. I have PM'd you xx

*Mag108*  Oh you make me chuckle, I could actually hear you saying what a F'ing liberty and the sensitivity of barbed wire in your lovely Irish lilt. If I don't speak to you before, have a fab weekend away 

*Wing Wing* - How you doing? Has the nasty cystitis gone now?? Hope Molly had a lovely birthday today xx

*Beachy* - Hello Dolly, thanks for my text this morning. Taba Heights sounds luverlly xx

*Jo* - What a fantastic reason to eat Banana Cake xxx

*LJ * - Oh chicky, sounds like he's being the proverbial male - why do they have these little crisis's. I went through the same thing with Paul when he was 30, he wouldn't go privately for tx as he was still too young and thought that the 3 year wait would benefit us&#8230;&#8230;aggghhh!!!! I am very bitter about this as I think had we have gone privately we wouldn't be in this mess now. DP will come around, they just need time to get their heads around things. He is being uber selfish though as you certainly don't need this stress. Hope things are ok for you tonight xxxxx

*Lightweight* - I will be wearing a trilby and a trench coat and I'll be peeping over a copy of the Times&#8230;..  only kidding. I will be driving Macy the grey Yaris and wearing jeans and a brown jumper, I will meet you inside in the restauranty bit xxxx

*Zuri * - Come on lady&#8230;no negativity!!!!!!!!!
Lovely news on your friend xx

*Pix * - Ooooohhh can you catch Stickinsectness I could do with catching a bit of that, unfortunately all I've got is a bad case of elephantness at the mo

*Sam* - Just a thought but my FSH is crappy too and I am on Cyclo Progynova to try to bring it down so that I can cycle again. Would your clinic try that maybe? It's heart breaking making that call. I absolutely dread it every month!!! The Cyclo is a HRT drug. It worked for me last year so it's maybe worth a go I also highly recommend Acupuncture for lowering FSH. I also take Wheatgrass tabs.

*Nix* - Good luck matey. Daft I know but I felt really wobbly before my FET. I hope this works chick xx

Purps - Lovely news on those two blasts. They'll be getting cosy as we speak. Got a good feeling about this one, twin BFP for you little lady xxx

*Anna* - Oh no, is the car a right off? So long as you are alright, that's the main thing. Hope your icky tummy bug buggers off quickly. 
OMG I watched ER too and wanted to cry when I heard that stooped Dr dismissing her with an FSH of 13.5, silly mooooooooooooooo. Dr Bankfield will get preggers!!!

*Anne* - Hello chick, yep my day got progressively worse yesterday, after dragging my shiny backside into work to do that presentation, it got cancelled on me. Not happy !!!! 
Looking forward to Saturday xxx

Hello to the rest of the gang

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all

I am miles behind but just wanted to pop on to say   to Purple for being PUPO.  I am     for you.

Love to everyone else.  Back when I 've caught up.

L x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Saarah poor you thats just awful about your friend! ic an;t believe she actually said well we've only invited freinds with kids    what is up with people!! do people lose their brains and compassion when they give birth? because i am certainly seeing more and more proof of it these days!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I haven't been around for a while but I wanted to pop in and say  . I've just skimmed through the last few pages, so sorry I don't have more persos.

LJ - Wow! Congratulations  on being pregnant. That's fab news! Sorry your DH is being so immature. Hopefullyhe will come around soon.

Purps-     Wonderful news about teh blasts! Hope you have lots of nice distracting stuff for the 2ww.

Sam - I'm sooo sorry about your FSH and how awful this is. Its so hard to know what to do. I hope you will be kind to yourself.  

Anna - sorry about the stomach bug and the car crash. Pleased your weren't hurt. Its such an irritation to sort out though. Hopefully as you say things will go better.  

Zuri -  

Sarah - so sorry your friend was so horribly insensitive. I get that others can't really understand what we go through but heck it doesn't take much to have some sensitivity.

Nix - I just have to say that I love reading your posts. I love the way you express yourself. I hope things look up in terms of your job situation,etc.

I have this theory about when clinics throw out the egg quality stuff. Just reading through various threads on FF it often seems to be the case that if the cycle fails and its with someone who has more complications (like us) then the clinics trot out the egg quality stuff. I think its easier to blame egg quality even though there is no actual proof because otherwise they would have to face the fact that they don't really know everything about IF and IVF or they would have to face that perhaps they should have done things differently.

I go for my baseline scan next Thursday and I am TERRIFIED which isn't helping my weightloss any  . I've been so impatient for this next cycle but now that it is nearly here I've gone beyond fear. All those feelings of hope, of loss, of what if I don't get any response, etc, etc, etc.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Suzie W said:


> I have this theory about when clinics throw out the egg quality stuff. Just reading through various threads on FF it often seems to be the case that if the cycle fails and its with someone who has more complications (like us) then the clinics trot out the egg quality stuff. I think its easier to blame egg quality even though there is no actual proof because otherwise they would have to face the fact that they don't really know everything about IF and IVF or they would have to face that perhaps they should have done things differently.


Absolutely! Am with you on the fear thing too! Even though it felt like it would never come around, now I'm nearly there, I'm terrified that something's going to go wrong with this FET. That I'll be stuck in France on a day when I should be in London, or the embies won't survive the thaw, or it won't work and we won't be able to afford to go again oh the list is endless  I really hope all goes well for your scan on Thursday hon! 

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey gorgeous girls,

I'm feeling much, much better - thanks all for your kind wishes. Didn't really have much choice but to ditch Miss Long Face and attempt normality as work has been mental and I've had clients in for 2 days solid this week. No other choice but to smile really and seems to have done the trick, thank god.

I was at the Lister today for a scan and all of a sudden I'm down regging from tomorrow. I don't think I've been properly in the zone and I'm not sure what I thought was going to happen today - I thought they were going to tell me to come back in a couple of weeks or something but nope - we're off. Not down reg'd before so it'll be interesting how I do on the LP. The nurse commented on my bloods and I didn't think to question at the time (really was very dazed and confused today) and I saw in my notes that my AMH said 0.5 and then she said "0.5 times that by 7... that's 3.5" -  so what are the Lister doing with their scales?! And if my AMH is 3.5 on (I think) pmol then it's NOT DROPPED at all since my last test and Jaya told me a load of old codswallop in her email and I *think* she's mixing up scores on ng/ml and pmol, it's that or the nurse got confused by the scale. I'm thrilled if  Jaya did get it wrong but obviously a tad annoyed that such a school boy error occurred and contributed to me wallowing in my own misery pit. I'm not going to mail Jaya (she didn't reply to my last email sending her the link about the study about AMH dropping after stimms) as I just can't be ar*sed, I'm just happy not to be feeling so low and don't wan to risk the knock but I will ask the nurse to have a look back at my results on the next visit. I'm not really sure how to interpret this scan anyhow - I've been taking OCP but one ovary didn't "sleep" and I had 1 follie at 12mm. I started bleeding yesterday too so I have no idea what to make of it all and how all of that is supposed to fit "the maths". Oh well - bottoms up and d/r here we go!

I got caught up in the demos yesterday - my offices are right at Bank and we got locked in the building all day! (they did provide lunch  ) but getting home was a real pain. They closed off the left and right turns from the end of my road and I ended up walking for 25 mins through every back street I know to get to my station which is usually about a 3 min walk. Had the hairiest legs today for acupuncture - I was mortified!

Anne - hello poppet. It's counting the days for you now. Have you been bikini shopping yet? Fingers crossed for Jason. The senior analyst at my DP's work said today that there are early signs we're coming out of recession so hope things are on the turn.

LJ - I've not congratulated you yet on your pregnancy so that first - such wonderful news! I'm thrilled for you and you really deserve it. I'm sorry to hear that DP seems to be having an attack of the heebie jeebies. I really think this is standard bloke mode for some. I really think he'll come around, he just needs to get used to the idea. As the gals have said the best approach is to be logical and rational. I bet you see results. You're a catch and a half and he knows it, bear with him and I'm convinced you'll reap the benefits. Thanks so much for your wise words midst my AMH crisis - you really are such a gem and I missed your wise words when you weren't around  

Kate - Have you thought about acupuncture for your knee? My friend's dad had acu on his knee for a similar sounding thing and it sorted him out, worth a go maybe? I've become a bit of an acu geek since applying for the course and reminding myself it's helpful for so many conditions and not just IF!

Ali - thanks for the well wishes chicka. How has your life laundry gone? Did you get much sorted out?

Pix - can't believe you're surrounded by size 4 women! I've always wondered about models that size - do they really just not eat or are they just all taking coke as a 3 meals a day substitute? About retesting your AMH - after my recent shinanigans I would be cautious. My DP pointed out to me that it was just a number that had absolutely no bearing on our, or our clinic's decision about whether to go ahead with tx and all it did was freak me out.  

Elinor - I think it's impossible to personal to everyone and I really don't think anyone expects it. Hope you've enjoyed your days off. Thanks for your kind words 

Purple - Woo hoo PUPO lady! That's such brilliant news.... 2 x blasts! I'm thrilled for you. Glad ET went well and you didn't have to have GA. So wonderful to have such positive news on the thread. 

Hayleigh - CONGRATS! Brill news. I'm on the same protocol as you so here's hoping it'll be a repeat of your result!

Lainey - my head is still spinning at your journey so god knows how you must be feeling. Just proves miracles can happen

Malini - that's a bit [email protected] about your friends going incommunicado - sorry to hear that. People just don't know what to do with themselves sometimes so instead of confronting a possibly awkward situation they stick their head in the sand and ignore it in the hope it might go away. Perhaps your friend over the pond might be able to help you with those closer to home by pointing out to them how it's hurting you and maybe offer them some tips and tricks? I know it might be a bit lame getting somebody to fill them in on your behalf but sometime people just need a bit of a guiding hand and it'd save you all any embarrassment and get the communication channels open again.

Tracey - How was it at the docs? Will it be long before you get your results? 

Wing Wing - hope you're feeling better today. Your post about Zita West made me giggle - if only eh?!

Fish - big hugs. Sorry the old witch turned up. An off the rails 17 year old? Jees - that's a but much isn't it? I hope you're not feeling pressurised to say yes if you're not up to it. 

Jo - That's a good attitude about your weight. My BMI is over 30 too and I'm finding it hard to shift weight whilst on this roller coaster. You sound super fit - I need to follow your sterling example. Spin classes are impressive!

Swinny - hope you're feeling better

Sam - I'm sorry your results weren't as you'd hoped - you're being amazingly strong, it's admirable. You've not had a round of tx yet have you? At the end of the day it's how you respond to the drugs that's the most important thing, these figures are possible indicators as to how we might do but it's the number of eggs that matter at the end of the day and as is so often quoted - you only need one.

Lightweight - when are you off to Turkey?

Zuri - what diet are you doing? I'm supposed to be on WeightWatchers but it's bit hit and miss and I've not been for weeks. How are you staying motivated?

Nix - That's fab news about your results! Sounds like you'll be starting tx soon - exciting stuff. Sorry to hear you're still in limbo about DH's job. Can't believe the French get so many hols, let's all follow suit I say. If only, eh?

Phew! That was certainly was a catch up but I'm sure I've missed people so lots of love to everyone else

Lucy x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Nix - thanks I hope it goes well too. I'm too scared to ask if I should have any bloods. Too afraid of how they may come back. When do you have FET? I really hope it goes well.

Lucy -   I laughed so much when I read your post about having hairy legs and going for accupuncture - I have certainly been there. My poor accupuncturist has seen my legs very hairy. On one occasion I thought I woul dbe clever and went for a leg wax just before accupuncture and when I got there and rolled up my trousers my legs had these black streaks from the left over wax interacting with my black trouser. I was soooo embarrased.

Lainey  I havben't been around for a while but last time I was about they had found one heart beat and the second one was in question. From your signature can I assume that both the embies are doing well? If so what has your clinic said about the fact that the completely f#** it up when they said there were no heart beats. I am so happy for you. You have done so well to get through all of this.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, need to vent a bit myself now - stupid, selfish, crappy H.  Not even DH cos he doesn't deserve the D part!  So, there we were talking about going away for a few days over Easter.  He had asked a contact for a small romantic hotel in Austria (on my request) so we could do a couple of days last min skiing (which he loves more than anything else) and then drops on me that his Dad is going to be in the next village at the same time.  I can't bear his Dad - he is a typical male chauvinist pig, is rude and a bully.  H knows this as we spoke about it even last night when I told him I was fed up with his Dad calling and not bothering to even say hello to me, never mind, how are you but just immediately asking if H is there.  I am serious - no small talk whatsoever!

So I said we didn't have to meet up with his Dad did we?  And he said he couldn't do that to his Dad.  This is after last night saying that he couldn't ask his Dad to be polite to me.  What kind of wimp am I married to?  I am blo0dy furious!!  I should be the priority not his f*cking sh1t father who never does anything for us and never even calls us (sorry H as he NEVER even speaks to me), unless he wants something.  We could get killed in a car crash and his parents wouldn't know for months - in fact, if it was in the summer, they wouldn't know until the next ski season as H's Dad only calls to arrange skiing holidays with H.  I am sooooooo p1ssed off!  Even more so as I will be paying for this holiday - yet again!  Sod it, I would rather go somewhere with my Mum - or are any of you at a loose end over Easter?!!!!!!

Right, feel better now.  Don't usually rant on here so sorry but it had to come out!  Am I being unreasonable - I can take it - honest!

Anne  - I am really sorry to hear you are now feeling unwell - what is going on with us here?  I hope you feel better tomorrow chick pea!

Anna - you too are not well - sorry to hear that loverlee.  It is not easy with a pup is it?  I am sure it is good training for a baby - you suddenly realise that your life is no longer all about you!!!  Good luck with Benji and give him a big kiss from me!  sorry to hear about the accident but glad that at least you were not hurt.

Nix - 18 extra days - for nothing!!  I need to move (mind you it would probably help if I spoke French!!)  I can't believe that!  No wonder the French who work across the border in Lux are so militant! Jeez, as you say, I would have thought an extra 18 days would put a smile on anyone's face!!

Hi Zuri - any stories about getting pregnant with no eggs?!!!!!!!  That story gives me hope that maybe if I could just get one out, it could be a golden one!

Hi Sarah - bit of a tit me, got the wrong day for Molly's birthday as I thought it was Friday so gotta do it all again tomoz!  The stresses of being a mother to dogs!  Can't believe your "friend".  Think it happens a lot you konw - unless my friends with kids just don't like me!!!! YIKES! 

Good news about your bloods Nix.  Really excellent news!  Now please calm down!  Am sure you will be where you should be when you should be there - just see if any strikes are planned hey?!!!   

Hi Suzie - good luck girlie!

Good luck Lucy!  Can't believe that you included so many in your post - amazing memory!

Unlike my memory which is [email protected] so apologies to all those I haven't mentioned.

Feel better for talking to you all but H may still be in spare bed!

night night all.  WW X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I'm going to start a new thread at half past so please save any posts you are doing for the new thread or get them on by 10.30 

Maz x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening all!
today was first day back at work in ages, so I got home and collapsed on my bed in exhaustion! Good to be back, but busy (didn't get through my 243 e-mails, but sorted phone messages and nearly all the post) and ended up spending most of the afternoon at one of the local hospices - surprisingly positive environment for work, but emotionally draining.

Pixie - I hope the stick insect thing is not contagious - even if it is I reckon I am immune to slimming. I remember once at a weight watchers class someone said 'inside every fat woman is a thin woman waiting to get out' and someone replied (who didn't come back to the next class) 'yeah right, but inside every thin person is a fat one waiting to be fed!!' Glad the event went well, even if you had too many skinny folk in super skinny frocks around.

Anne - I really hope that the lawyers sort things out for Jason. And I cannot believe that the same company are dragging their heels over paying your company! [email protected]**[email protected]!   Hope the lawyers get them right where it hurts.... in the bank balance...

Wing wing - I really hope your cystitis is better, but I don't think you can possibly be well enough to go back to work if you are posting on here at before 7am, and doing tax returns the day before - a clear sign that all is not well!! Take tomorrow off as well and go back fully recovered, not 'just coping'.

Zuri - don't stress about the shopping - I am sure if you needed it it won't harm with the 2ww. Cannot believe your friend going on about DE and surrogacy? WTF?! But great to hear posiive stories from poor responders - thanks for letting us know.

Purps - congratulations on your twin blasts!! Congratulations on being PUPO!!

Emak - so sorry that af arrived before otd. Like everyone else I will be hoping against hope that it is implantation, but you know yourself best, the only time I had a full on bleed (worse than my usual af) I 'felt' different, so wasn't surprised when the test was (low) positive. Sending  .

HeIs Faithful - I can't tell you much re herbal support. I am taking dhea, like a few of the others on here, and also having acupuncture. A few others on here are taking chinese herbs - I have tried, but my current acupuncturist doesn't think I need them at the moment. There are positive stories on here and people with fsh at your level (and higher) can get pregnant.

LJ - really sorry to hear your DP is not being so D and being a bit of a p (in a different sense). I am single, so feel free to ignore any advice I give... but 30 isn't really that young - he might just want to hold on to his 'exciting' young persons lifestyle, but having a family doesn't stop you living your life (and I'd love to know what my life plan is - for the last 5 and a half years my main goal has been ttc - when i get there I will plan the next step). My parents married in their early 20s, planned to wait and have a family in a couple of years, but found they were appallingly fertile and my mum's first 3 pregnancies were unplanned, (my older sis, then me and a then late m/c 18 months after me). Dad was surprised and 'seriously not impressed', to quote my mum. By the time my little sis came along, family stopped congratulating my Dad, as he was always a bit grumpy the previous times - he then got miffed that they thought he wasn't happy this time!! Anyway, they are still together 42 years later. And although he is mainly a bloke who really doesn't talk about these things, he does know my situation and has even tried to express his sympathy. One day he said 'I know I don't know how you must be feeling, but I realise how lucky I was with all of you - I knew that the moment you were born, but I still didn't realise just _how_ lucky because I left it all up to your mum. I took it all for granted, and I am sorry that you can't.' Possibly one of the longest 'chats' we have ever had, without mentioning the weather, the garden, music or cricket. 
Stay as calm as you can, remember that you are strong and capable, intelligent, witty, thoughtful and will be an excellent mum. He will realise this, if he has any sense at all - and he should have, you picked him!

Almond - hope you got your vitamins to fit in the case!

Kazzie - if you have cut down your dhea why not re-test it on the lower dose in a couple of weeks time? then take it from there. The whole tampon thing I am not sure about - I have always preferred towels, but my acupuncturist told me to never use tampons and i resented the ban on them and went out an bought a box. Only used half, cos I got to worried that she might be right... When you are pg the cervix closes over and there is a 'cervical plug' stopping anything going in or out, so I wouldn't have thought swimming then would be a problem at all. Also, for most of the month the cervix is closed so swimming should similarly be ok without tampons or anything - the times when the cervix is meant to be 'open' are when your body needs to let stuff out (and then you'd be using a tampon anyway) and around ovulation, when it wants to let swimmers in. Maybe if you just cut down to using them at these times, and choose a 'natural' brand (I think some of the concerns are about chemicals and bleaching agents used in tampons and the manufacture that might upset the ph balance of your 'normal' system) then you would worry less. Whatever you do, I really don't think either tampons or swimming can be bad for you - lots of women do these things all the time and manage to have babies!!

Beachgirl - hope you are getting an early night tonight!

Ali27 - the whole frozen v fresh thing - they say it can make a difference, but I have had some good fertilisation (and using donor in the uk it is always frozen unless you know the donor personally) and some bad - first go 8 eggs, 7 fertilised (all have been IVF, none ICSI); second 7 eggs, 1 fertilised, didnt develop; third 6 eggs (was IUI which over stimmed, I was only on 75 of fostimon - what was that about?), 3 fertilisd; forth 5 eggs, 3 fertilised; fifth 2 eggs, zero fert; sixth 3 eggs, 2 fertilised - think these are pretty average rates overall, and probably more to do with my old eggs than with the swimmers.

Kate - hope the knee improves a bit by the weekend!

Malini - this stuff about friends and talking/not talking about babies is what I ended up moaning on to my counsellor about today. Sometimes I just want to be 'normal', and not have to explain why I don't want to talk about things, or have to avoid the baby clothes department because I just want to cry some days. And some days some of my friends are lovely and sensitive. Some days some of them are not. I am not as resilient to it all as I used to be - today I came to the conclusion (when speaking to my counsellor) that I need to NOT give myself a hard time about how I feel, and not be guilty for being angry sometimes, feeling resentful sometimes and feeling ok sometimes. Easy when speaking to my counsellor. Not so easy the rest of the time! But i have to say, your friend's e-mail would have got me going ANY DAY. I hope today has been better, and that you know we are here for you whenever you need to speak to people who understand. 

Sam - pleased your smear was fine. Focus on the good result - and I hope you get some answers about the best way forward from more reliable sources than me - you can do it, you are one of the ones who has posted to much about amazing positive results despite nightmare predictions and high(or low) levels of various hormones. Think of all the women out there who don't even know their levels and get pg. 

Nix - see all those extra holidays in France? is that to recover from trauma of commuting with the hideous train fascists? FET is getting closer and closer - ignore my post and focus only on happy and positive thoughts... and even if things are stressful, at least they get to be stressful where it is warmer, chic-er and they have chocolate fish at easter rather than boring eggs!

Lucy - good luck with this cycle. Woooo to D/R so soon after scan!!

Lightweight, Anna, Lainey,Sarah, rospop, fishy, Susie, Wright1, mag108 and everyone else - hi and .
best wishes to everyone - I may not get a chance to post tomorrow (friend's 40th early after work, might actually have a drink or two...), but will try to catch up at the weekend.
love
Elinor xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way girls. Happy Chatting 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189521.0


----------

